# Laney (*filly* 4/10-Tinkerbelle) *New pics pg 187*



## MeganH

I know it is early but I wanted to go ahead and give Laney a thread so I can track her progress and have a place to ask questions as they arise.






*Laney* is a 7 year old bay pintaloosa mare in foal and *due April 12th, 2012*. She has had 4 previous foals.





This was her first breeding to MCMS Montanas Glory. Montana is homozygous for both the Black Factor and Tobiano genes. He is a grandson of Shredder. I have permission to post pictures of Montana from his breeders/owners.





Laney will be streaming live on Mare Stare beginning in March.





CAM LINK: http://www.marestare...lias=houtsminis


--------------------------------------------------

Guesses!!:


March 17 @ 11:40pm -pintoloosa Filly (Hazel)
March 20 or 28 -bay pintaloosa Colt (Diane)
March 23 (Vickie)
March 25 @ 3:10 am -bay pinto (Anna)
March 26 -black and white Filly (Me)
March 27 -black and white pinto- Filly (Cassie)
March 30 @ 4:15 am - sorrel pintaloosa Filly (Renee)
March 31 @ 2:30 am -bay pinto Filly (Karina)
March 31 @ 2:30 am -black pinto Filly (Parmela)
bay pinto Filly (Bree)
April 2 -bay pinto (Anna)
April 5 -pintoloosa Filly (Hazel)
April 6 -bay pintaloosa Colt (Diane)


----------



## cassie

Yay for Megan n laney!! You know we love your girl Megan! They are going to have a gorgeous foal together! The dad is stunning to!! Will love seeing her progress during this time  good work!


----------



## a mini dream come true

YAY



:yeah . She is a beauty. oh and just think of all the possibilities with that daddy. How wonderful. We'll be watching



and waiting for the Marestare link. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Eagle

Oh Megan, how exciting



They are both gorgeous


----------



## Riverrose28

Thank you for giving me something to look forward to this spring. Haven't had any foals here in a couple of years. I'll help keep watch when the time is near.


----------



## MeganH

Thank you, everyone!

I am so excited to get her up on Mare Stare!



The lovely Heather set up my computer connection yesterday so once we are ready to stream it will be available in no time. So thankful to have help watching my Laney!

I forgot to say Montana is a Shredder grandson so I edited the first post.

I want to also thank everyone in advance for helping me watch and answering questions about my Laney. I really really appreciate it!


----------



## Wings

Great to see new foaling threads cropping up and more mares to watch!





Fingers crossed you get spots and pinto


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooo next Spring is going to be soooooooo exciting!! Plus we have Fire Fly and Sunny to foal out before then.


----------



## lucky lodge

yay yay i get to be a auntie



:BananaHappy


----------



## MeganH

Here are some pictures of Laney from today. She is 214 days in foal.


----------



## Wings

Look at her in her fuzzy pjs


----------



## AnnaC

She's such a pretty girl Megan.








It may well be your camera angle but has she possibly lost a little (only a little) weight from her back end? I think it might be the camera or it might just be my imagination?


----------



## MeganH

The angle does make her look thinner. She has gained some hind end since she came to me since she was only on grass before. I am trying to find a good amount of feed to give her and I recently dropped her amount so she may have lost a little butt. I am going to up the amount a bit again.. but Ricky won't be eating as much as he used to cause he has gotten thick in the neck and I have to dig a little for his ribs. My little muffin


----------



## cassie

MeganH said:


> The angle does make her look thinner. She has gained some hind end since she came to me since she was only on grass before. I am trying to find a good amount of feed to give her and I recently dropped her amount so she may have lost a little butt. I am going to up the amount a bit again.. but Ricky won't be eating as much as he used to cause he has gotten thick in the neck and I have to dig a little for his ribs. My little muffin


its so hard to balance them on a good diet isn't it LOL

just don't do what I did...

When I first got Penny and Suzie they were both to thin, so I put them on a bigger feed, I just kept them on that for to long... its hard work getting them to lose it as they have gotten used to a larger feed then they are getting now and always go searching for more after!





she looks great! and so cute in her fluffy winter pjs!!!



:wub

can we see some more piccies of Ricky?


----------



## MeganH

Lord, Cassie- It is not easy to get the diet thing down for me. I am definitely learning. The grass is still not dead here so they are not on hay completely but I do give a little hay each day so they are used to it in their systems. Laney was on grass only and would have started feed the last 3 months. I went a head and started her on feed when she came home. It's Omolene mare and foal feed with 16% protein so I don't want to feed her too much. She already has a small fatty deposit on the back of her neck where she had lost weight very quickly after being drug down by her foals. Her hind end looks a little light to me though so it makes me want to give her a little more feed. I will keep trying to get it right.

Here's my little Ricky today


----------



## AnnaC

Now there's a very handsome chap!! He's looking great.



Just keep him ticking along coz it doesn't to have a little extra weight to help him through the winter.

Laney has plenty of time before she foals for you to get her into the shape you want. You are doing a great job!! As long as they can still go on grazing and you are sensibly adding a little hay, then I would think that Laney will be fine on her mare and foal food, but just make sure you are either feeding the full amount recommended on the bag, or, if you think that is too much for her, then feed a bit less but get her a good vitamin and mineral supplement (to get the full and proper amount of vits and minerals into a horse, you have to feed the full recommended amount, so a supplement is always needed if you dont feed that full amount) -- I seem to be repeating myself LOL!!

I'm not the best one to advise on feeding minis as mine are at grass - good grass - all year round, so are fat little pigs!! But even then, when the mares come in at nights a month before their foaling dates, they still get fed a balancer like Gro and Win to give them the added vits and minerals etc., without putting on more weight (plus soft hay of course overnight)


----------



## Lindi-loo

:yeah Glad you started a thread early its nice to see things progressing and be able keep a close eye on her changing shape 



 ..theyr both looking fab..so exciting for you to have an early baby to look forward to in the spring 



 :yeah


----------



## lucky lodge

iam glad you started a thread to,,as lot of photos are great b/c to you she will look the same but

when you put photos up on here you can really tell the differents....

photos lots and lots of photos...........................


----------



## MeganH

I am not sure how most people transition from grass to hay.. so is it a good idea to already be giving a little hay each day?

Laney is back to being fed the recommended amount of feed for her and I am going to up Ricky's feed again back to where he was supposed to be. I noticed he is started to get bloated sides of his belly like he had when I got him so he looks like he needs what is in the feed. I may give him a little less time in the big pasture or something. We'll see. I just don't want him to be so fat it is a risk to his health. Also- I want to show him next year.

I got Ricky a big ball to play with and he just doesn't get what to do. I took a very boring but still cute video I may upload and post here of when he met the ball. But here is a picture of them from yesterday.




I am glad I started this thread early



Can't wait to see how Laney grows.


----------



## MeganH

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cR64ahP2SdI


----------



## AnnaC

Oh my, that video is just so cute - he's just so cute, bless him LOL!!

I think the ball must smell 'strange'. Perhaps, not when he's around, you could roll it about in the grass a bit - get it smelling of the green stuff?? Or even rub one of your coats/jumpers over it so it smells of 'friendly' smells LOL!! Bet he will soon get the idea of what he's supposed to do with his new toy though.






I wouldn't push his food too much Megan, he's looking fine at the moment, but yes, I would keep offering a small amount of hay especially to Laney, so that you can slowly increase it as your grass 'fades' for the winter. But looking at the pictures of Ricky, the grass looks great for now and they both have plenty of it to eat.

Sorry I have forgotten where you live - are you likely to lose your grass under mud or snow? If not then I would say that, with the grass that you have plus their feed and a little added hay when necessary, they will be fine. They may need more hay if the weather turns cold or wet and of course they will need it when stabled at nights, but I dont think you need to add any amount of it during the day for now.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Aww bless him so cute the way he pushes it and is amazed it moved..Im sure he will be giving it a good old bash around before too long


----------



## Eagle

Adorable



Another way Megan is to make it smell of you



so sit on it in the field when you play with him and show him how it works. I sat on mine whilst feeding a chopped carrot to Dipinto and after a few minutes he was climbing all over me and the ball



Of course it does depend on character and not all are as obnoxious as my boys (luckily)

If all else fails you will have to buy him a friend



just tell hubby he is lonely and maybe you could shed a tear (that usually works)


----------



## a mini dream come true

Won't be long He'll figure out what to do with it. One of ours has a basket ball she loves to play with. Half flat so she can pick it up and toss it.


----------



## MeganH

Anna- I live in central NC. We do get snow a few times in the winter. The weather has been so mild.. almost in the 70s some days and now it is finally turning cold. Our grass has gotten greener with the mild temps and rain showers. It was dead by this time last year. The horses are enjoying it. They are both eating the recommended amount of feed with a little hay each day and graze about 6 hours in the nice grass.

Laney's paddock is quite dry. Not much at all for her to munch on at night. I feed a small amount of hay with their meals.. should I do anything for Laney in the middle of the night so she has something to munch on?

The ball really does smell strong like rubber. I sat on it yesterday and gave them a few treats.. Ricky still is not playing with it but I think he'll get it with time.

I CAN'T WAIT for Laney's foal! Ricky needs a little friend to get him active and stay happy. He is so calm for a young colt.. you'd think he was already gelded.

My husband is getting super excited. I show him pictures of all the foals on here and he can't wait for Laney to be due. He told me he has done so much work for the horses in the yard and getting them here that he asks ONE thing of me and he thinks he has earned it. _He wants to be able to name Laney's foal_. LOL I am kind of scared. But I do think he has earned it.





We are plotting how to get out of this house and onto a lot of nice land to get our babies even more friends. That may take some time but we have decided our family is has outgrown this house and our animals deserve more then just an acre. Can't wait for that move!

My daughter has had some chocolate treats the past week so she is up talking quietly in her crib at night as she goes down and several times I have heard her naming our horses one by one and some horses from the farm. It's so sweet


----------



## AnnaC

Megan, if Laney's grass area is drying up then yes I would add some hay for her overnight (presuming she still has access to her grass paddock) If every scrap of hay has gone in the morning, then try adding a little more and see if she finishes that too. I'm not suggesting you put loads of hay out - it is very difficult to judge just how much when we cant actually see what grass is available! Also if the nights are turning cold, then hay is the best thing to keep our little minis warm as digesting hay generates warmth, whereas digesting feed doesn't!!

I'm not suggesting that you let Laney get fat like my girls (



), but you do need to keep a good amount of weight on her. Foaling can take a lot out of a mare and can cause a large amount of weight loss and lack of strength too. Mares, bless them, will usually 'struggle on' in those early days, only interested in providing food for their new baby, regardless of how they are feeling themselves. This is why we have a duty to 'present' our mares at their optimum health and fitness at the point of foaling.

But dont worry Megan, Laney is in good health and you have plenty of time next year to bring her to that 'optimum health' point before she foals.





So you are thinking of moving?? How exciting!! And with the possibility of having more potato chips join your happy family!






(I think we warned you when you first got Ricky that "one would never be enough"!! LOL!!)


----------



## MeganH

I'll explain a little more of how we are set up here. Ricky and Laney both have a small paddock they stay in at night, separate from each other, but sharing a fence line. Ricky's has some grass left in his paddock- Laney's is dry and dead. I also have a large paddock that they are closed off from at night. I feed Ricky and Laney feed and a small amount of hay in the morning and a few hours later open their small paddocks up to the large paddock with lots of grass and they are out grazing for 6-7 hours. In the evening, I put them back in their small paddocks and feed them more feed and hay.

Here is Laney's Paddock




Here is Ricky's Paddock (I am standing in Laney's Paddock taking the picture).




I don't want Laney to be fat. I just want to make sure I am feeding her right and she is healthy. Especially since she is in foal



Sorry for all the questions





We are probably staying around here in NC. My husband is from PA and would love to move back but we think its best to have the kids closer to the family here when they are young. He says he wants LOTS of land to add a few more animals so it's not just me wanting more


----------



## Wings

Never underestimate the power of good hay!





The temperature has dropped a bit where I am (coming into summer



silly Australian weather!) and now my four broodies with the three foals are devouring a whole grass hay bale per day!

In your situation I would be putting them both to bed with a bit of hay for them to munch on, you can increase or decrease the amount as needed.


----------



## lucky lodge

loved the video he is so cute..



minis are very hard to feed it took me a while to work out how

much to feed but it looks like your doing fine..but i would be feeding i vitimin to laney,s feed ..refresh me

on what you are feeding laney...


----------



## MeganH

Laney is on Omolene 300 (16% protein- same feed as Ricky) and she's getting 1lb a day.


----------



## lucky lodge

sounds perfect


----------



## MeganH

Yay!


----------



## jessj

I love the video of Ricky...he is such a doll! Will you guys be going to any shows in tn next year, or is that far away from you? I would love to meet up with you guys at a show! I have Dawn (who is about 7months old) and Bella (the mare that was a little thin) on omolene 300 as well. The get a little over 1lb a day. I also give alfalfa pellets and boss in the morning and I give them hay in the afternoon so that they can munch on it during the night.


----------



## MeganH

Jess- let me know the dates of any shows you were planning on going to. I would love to meet up! TN is close by so it could definitely happen. That would be fun.



We are looking for a good small trailer for our minis so we don't have to keep borrowing a ride for them.

Ricky still hasn't played with his ball. I go out and sit on it and roll it around a bit with him.. he hasn't caught on just yet. He's such a funny little boy. He is very quick to follow me up INTO the hay shed and goes straight for the treat bucket. He follows if he sees me going in that direction and is right behind me in the shed before I know it.


----------



## AnnaC

Megan, it sounds as though what you are feeding suits them for now, but just feeding 1lb of feed will not give them the full amount of vitamins/minerals they need. Can you get them one of those supplement licks (either get them one each to put in their nighttime shelters or just get one that they can share out in the day paddock they share) A stud one would be find as it wil suit Ricky as well as Laney, because he is still a growing weanling.


----------



## MeganH

AnnaC said:


> Megan, it sounds as though what you are feeding suits them for now, but just feeding 1lb of feed will not give them the full amount of vitamins/minerals they need. Can you get them one of those supplement licks (either get them one each to put in their nighttime shelters or just get one that they can share out in the day paddock they share) A stud one would be find as it wil suit Ricky as well as Laney, because he is still a growing weanling.


1 lb is the amount recommended daily on my print out from Purina for Laney and a little over 1lb is recommended for Ricky. I have them 3 separate salt/mineral licks as well which I see them licking daily. Are the salt/mineral blocks the type of supplement you are talking about?


----------



## lucky lodge

i was feed my girls

2 cups of horse and weanlings pellets

1 cup of studmaster pellets

ice cream container 2ltr of chaff

dolimite which is calicuim- t spoon

vitiams- t spoon and filled there normal size bucket up with hay

oh and lots of carrots





and thay did fine

just remember you dont wont your broody to fat


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry Megan - I have no idea about the feed you are using and over here in the UK most of our well known brands require much larger amounts to be fed before you can guarentee that the horse is getting the full amount of vits/minerals required! So it sounds as though you two are getting all they need from what you are giving them.





Yes your salt/mineral licks are fine, but maybe you could keep an eye out for one that is specially for pregnant mares as Laney gets closer to foaling?


----------



## MeganH

There is a huge difference in the different feeds and the amounts they recommend! I couldn't believe but the feed I was feeding Ricky before he needed a little over 2 lbs.. and the feed I looked at for Laney was saying 5 lbs a day! It is much less on the Omolene 300! No need to apologize!

I haven't seen any salt/mineral licks for pregnant mares.. I need to look for them. Laney licks hers through out the day. Its time for a new one soon.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## jessj

The shows in tn that we are going to are both in Shelbyville,Tn. The first one is April 27-29th. The second one is June 1-3...I am hoping to make it to this one, but my baby is due July 17th! We will have to see how swollen my feet are by then! I have someone who wants to help me at shows...so maybe it will be manageable!

On the horsetrailer issue.....I HATE pulling a horse trailer for long distances...i cant see what they are up to in there. When we are going several hours away we use my dad's work van! He has it fixed so that we can either use two pieces of plywood and two clamps to make a stall for one horse, or we can slide dividers in and make it up to a three horse slant! I LOVE it! They are right there where I can see them the whole time. It is his old work van and it has a rubber matt on the floor...we put shavings down so it doesnt hurt if they poop...we can just pick it up along the way and then we wash the matts when we get home(he wont let me use his new work van tho!) AND it is much cheaper on gas than pulling a trailer! The down side...all white work vans look exactly alike. The last time we went to pick up a horse we stopped to eat on the way. I walked right out of the restaraunt, got into a van, put on my seat belt, looked over at the driver's seat to see what my dad was doing and realized that he was in the next van over!!! I had gotten into the wrong van...LOL!!!


----------



## MeganH

Aww Jess you are pregnant?! I did not know! (sorry if I am slow and missed something lol) Congratulations!




My feet were so swollen the dr had a student in and showed them to her. My husband said they looked like the feet from the people on Wall-E haha. If we can't get to these shows then I am sure there will be more in this region we can get to. Laney is due in April and then we are going to Dinsey World in May. Our first time to Disney as a family so we are excited! My 2 year old daughter and I have never been so it should be fun. I don't like trailers either because you can't see them. I was so nervous getting Laney and Ricky here and it was only a 20 minute trip. That is too funny about the van. Glad nobody else was inside it when you did that. lol


----------



## jessj

Thanks ladies! I will be glad to supply updates and eventually baby pics, but i dont plan on putting marestare up in my bedroom...lol!


----------



## Eagle

Lol spoil sport! Lol congratulations! Is your daughter excited to become a big sister?


----------



## jessj

Eagle said:


> Lol spoil sport! Lol congratulations! Is your daughter excited to become a big sister?



Thanks Renee! She is excited...but she has been an only child for a very long time(8yrs)..and a spoiled one at that! She insists that I am only allowed to have a boy. She wants to be the only girl! Her and my hubby have formed a club called "team blue".


----------



## lucky lodge

OH congrats jess,,you dont no what your having or you didnt wont to no...I think your having a boy



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## jessj

Im only 9 weeks along..we will find out the sex in feb!! I am a planner so I NEED to know!!! My nursery has been painted and set up for months!!! Just need to know if I should put in boy things or girl things! My friends all teased me when I got preggo because I will finally have a baby to go in my nursery...lol. Just wish it would have happened before mil passed away....she knew we were trying but we conceived about a month after she passed. My daughter told my hubby that the baby is memaw phyllis' gift for us from heaven...wich of course made me cry.


----------



## MeganH

So exciting, Jess! What do you have your nursery painted and set up like now? My son is 9 and my daughter is 2 and they are so good together. He is such a good big brother to her.. he says he wants us to have another and it needs to be a boy. My husband has been asking for a long time to have another. He wants a son to carry out his name (he is my sons step father) We just don't have the room here and I want to finish school. February is not far away. Time is flying by. Can't wait to find out what you are having


----------



## a mini dream come true

:yeah



:yeah



Congratulations Jess!



:yeah



How wonderful.


----------



## Eagle

Have you done the ring test Jess? I did it for both my pregnancies and it was right.



I have 8 years between my two boys ( I had to think about it )



anyway they get on great, Matteo will even baby sit whilst I do the horses. I usually come back home to a bomb sight as they get a bit carried away but Matteo is really good with Alby when I am gone. I will let you into a secret, ssshhhhhhhh I set my mares webcam up in the lounge and recorded them a few times.


----------



## jessj

MeganH said:


> So exciting, Jess! *What do you have your nursery painted and set up like now?* My son is 9 and my daughter is 2 and they are so good together. He is such a good big brother to her.. he says he wants us to have another and it needs to be a boy. My husband has been asking for a long time to have another. He wants a son to carry out his name (he is my sons step father) We just don't have the room here and I want to finish school. February is not far away. Time is flying by. Can't wait to find out what you are having


I feel like I am highjacking Laney's thread...I'm sorry Megan! The nursery is a pretty sage green with bright white trim and bright white furniture. I will add pink ladybugs for a girl or brown and green stripes and monkeys for a boy. I am a bargain shopper and couponer, so I already have just about all the big things that I need for a baby.(furniture, bouncers, swing, boppys, bumbo seats, etc) And I already have about 40 packs of diapers...my goal is to have a full supply to last until potty training before the baby is born. My hubby wants a boy for the family name too...but he has a brother and a male cousin to carry on the name (and really there are millions of jones' in the world anyway) so he will just have to be happy with whatever we get!

I haven't tried the wedding ring test yet...did it with my daughter tho and it was right! I can't remember...isnt it circles for a girl and sideways for a boy??? I will have to try it when I get home...i never wear my rings to work. I never know what kind of animal I will be wrangling at work and I prefer to keep all of my fingers...lol. I actually popped my entire thumbnail off at work one day while I was trying to control a BIG dog, after that I started leaving my rings at home! I am glad that Megan and Renee both mentioned about how well your children do with the age difference...i have been worried about that! Thanks again for all of the congrats!


----------



## MeganH

Oh don't worry, Jess. There is not much going on with Laney so it gives us more to talk about



I wish I could be good at couponing and such... I just get overwhelmed. I should really get into finding good bargains and couponing though to save as much money as we can! I want to be able to move sooner then later. And about wrangling animals and injuries.. I remember before my wedding I was obsessed with staying scratch-and-injury-free working at the vet office... which is almost impossible, but I managed to do it. The week I came back though I got scratched up by a cat.. and the back of my hand was dremeled when my coworker was filing down MY dog's nails and she took the first layer or so off a section of my left hand. Would have been ugly in pictures of our rings LOL.


----------



## cassie

congratulations Jess, it is very exciting news!


----------



## jessj

Ok...according to the chinese gender chart, the wedding ring test, and rumzi's method (which goes by wich side of the uterous the baby implants on and is about 97%accurate) we are having a boy. Guess we will find out for sure in february! My hubby was excited when we did the wedding ring test last night. He is very traditional and old fashioned...I was sure that he would insist on a traditional or Biblical boys name (and I would be ok with that). I have been very suprised by the names that he likes!!! So far he has recomended Tyson, Trevor, and Quinn (all of wich I like)

If we do end up with another girl her name will be either Audrey Ruth or Ava Ruth (ruth after his mom) and will be called Ruthie.

Thanks Cass!

Megan I understand about trying to stay scratch and injury free at work! I am on so many restrictions at work right now! I am not allowed to touch the cats at all, minimal contact with dogs. NO handling random large animals by myself. (I am allowed to work with my animals, because I know their personalities and quirks, but not so with the random farm animals that i deal with at work) When I go out on calls at all I have to have someone with me. Most of my days I am just stuck sitting in my office being bored and playing on the internet.


----------



## MeganH

They sound like they are looking after you there. I quit at 7 months along and ended up on bedrest cause I still had to do a lot of things I shouldn't have. There were certain drs and staff who would look out for me while others did not. My husband was so glad when I quit (I was planning on leaving around then since the beginning of the pregnancy). They didn't let me do radiographs which was good.. but they still had me handling cats that would poop everywhere, cats that would bite/scratch and big dogs- and I had to vacuum and mop the whole hospital myself at night. There was a really bad cat once and my supervisor just stood watching while it was going crazy on me (pooping and trying to bite me) and the dr who looked out for me the most was screaming at them for being so stupid and made her step in.

Those tests I did were all right. I knew I was having a boy with my son and a girl with my daughter. I had the names already picked out in the very beginning. Funny how it works sometimes. Can't wait til you find out for sure though. I am looking into schooling to become an ultrasound technician. I think it would be a nice job. I have many telling me to go into vet school to be a large animal vet and I would love it but its just so much schooling to do with children and my children come first... so I don't think I could.

I STILL cannot get Ricky to play with his ball. I will leave it and let him do what he wants with it.. I think he needs another horse to show him how fun it is.. and Laney wants no part in that lol


----------



## Eagle

If only I could pop round with my boys Megan, they would have him charging round playing football in no time!


----------



## cassie

MeganH said:


> 1323961271[/url]' post='1433722']They sound like they are looking after you there. I quit at 7 months along and ended up on bedrest cause I still had to do a lot of things I shouldn't have. There were certain drs and staff who would look out for me while others did not. My husband was so glad when I quit (I was planning on leaving around then since the beginning of the pregnancy). They didn't let me do radiographs which was good.. but they still had me handling cats that would poop everywhere, cats that would bite/scratch and big dogs- and I had to vacuum and mop the whole hospital myself at night. There was a really bad cat once and my supervisor just stood watching while it was going crazy on me (pooping and trying to bite me) and the dr who looked out for me the most was screaming at them for being so stupid and made her step in.
> 
> Those tests I did were all right. I knew I was having a boy with my son and a girl with my daughter. I had the names already picked out in the very beginning. Funny how it works sometimes. Can't wait til you find out for sure though. I am looking into schooling to become an ultrasound technician. I think it would be a nice job. I have many telling me to go into vet school to be a large animal vet and I would love it but its just so much schooling to do with children and my children come first... so I don't think I could.
> 
> I STILL cannot get Ricky to play with his ball. I will leave it and let him do what he wants with it.. I think he needs another horse to show him how fun it is.. and Laney wants no part in that lol


Lol I think Finn needs to come for a visit lol he would show Ricky how it's done lol



He still loves his ball so much! It's like his pretend friend hehe



Is he scared of it megan or is it that he just won't play with it... Does he chase after you n the kids at all? Playing of course lol


----------



## MeganH

Renee and Cassie- you both can bring your boys to show Ricky how it is done. I have been working with him on his lead and also trying to get him to play. I think he may be a little scared of the ball.. so I don't kick it at him I just roll it when he has gone to visit and seems to be bored with it and he jumps and trots a few feet then turns and looks. He'll go back and sniff it but nothing more. I am going to look into some training I can do with him that will also get him more active... on to youtube I go. lol

here are some pictures from yesterday



Laney is 223 days in foal today.










and here is Ricky after a good roll. He has a sweet gum ball stuck in his tail and leaves in his mane lol


----------



## jessj

MeganH said:


> Renee and Cassie- you both can bring your boys to show Ricky how it is done. I have been working with him on his lead and also trying to get him to play. I think he may be a little scared of the ball.. so I don't kick it at him I just roll it when he has gone to visit and seems to be bored with it and he jumps and trots a few feet then turns and looks. He'll go back and sniff it but nothing more. I am going to look into some training I can do with him that will also get him more active... on to youtube I go. lol
> 
> here are some pictures from yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> *Laney is 223 days in foal today.*
> 
> * *
> 
> View attachment 5257
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258
> 
> 
> View attachment 5259
> 
> 
> and here is Ricky after a good roll. He has a sweet gum ball stuck in his tail and leaves in his mane lol
> 
> View attachment 5260


How many days is Ricky???



JK you know that I love that chubby little man! I hope he figures his ball out soon...i want to see video of him playing with it!!


----------



## MeganH

LOL yea I know right! He looks further a long then Laney! Has any of yours gotten a grass/hay belly, Jess? We are going to start to put him in his paddock some time before Laney so he isn't grazing quite so long and maybe it will help. I think his belly gets in the way of his playing lol


----------



## AnnaC

The pictures are great Megan. Dont cut back on Ricky's grass time, grass rarely causes tummies to 'drop'. He may just be a weanling/yearling who for his first year will tend to have a larger tummy (some do!), which will then sort itself out at he matures. Or it could be your hay - too much of it - which I doubt, or it could be that he still needs a higher protein.

Or maybe he just needs to take a bit more exercise and chase that ball around on a regular basis!! Do you think he would be more interested in a smaller ball?


----------



## jessj

Yes ma'am..d has a huge belly and ferrari is getting one! After Christmas he is going on a dry lot or I will never get him conditioned. Although all the hill walks we have been doing have got my legs looking great....lol!


----------



## MeganH

Ricky doesn't get exercise hardly at all on his own. He huffs and puffs after I get him to run 30 feet with me. He has always had a belly since he was weaned and eating grass. None of the other weanlings at the farm had a belly like him. He was on a lower protein feed and I changed him to 16% when he came to me which helped get rid of the big sides to his belly and it just looked dropped. I have dewormed him twice and will be doing so again soon. I would like to get him in better shape and get more exercise which I think would help him a little. His belly really got smaller and then Laney came home and all she does is eat so he follows her lead. I try to get him excited and get him to trot around after me which works but he huffs and just goes back to eating after a minute. He does like the football we have and tries to pick it up so he probably would like a jolly ball. Are there any games or things any of you think would give him a little exercise? Like walking on a lead.. or trotting on a lead with me? He used to call to me every time a opened the door and trot around all excited but now he only calls to me when I have food or when he thinks I am letting him out and doesn't trot usually. He just seems to be learning to be a lazy brood mare lol I wanted to show him next year but I don't know if he'll be fit to. i am not going to push him though. I want him to be happy and healthy.






Sorry if my post seems jumbled or hard to follow. I am pooped tonight and my mind all over the place.


----------



## Eagle

I think he needs a younger friend, I know it might not be possible right now but as you said, he is learning to be like Laney. If I put Dipinto in with the girls he soon learns that if he doesn't shut up and eat they will beat the cr.. out of him



So he quietly obeys yet when he is in with Eagle they charge around nearly all day.

My fields are next to our company and often at lunch time the workers will sit on the wall and eat their sandwiches whilst watching the boys do their show.





I agree with Anna about the grass, always let him eat grass when you have it but you could reduce his hay a little. My boy Eagle tends to be a bit dumpy and fat in the tummy, ( I think it is due to him being so small) he gets grass all day and just a little hay at night which I shake all over his stable (not where he politely poops) so that he has to look for it which makes it last longer.

Laney is looking great and thanks for the pics


----------



## MeganH

I was so excited this morning to see Ricky being Ricky again. My dogs were out in the big paddock running and acting like idiots and Ricky got excited. I got it on video.. love seeing him like this





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fB_6Dj8BW50

We can't get Ricky a friend- Laney's foal will hopefully work out well for that. I want to make extra effort to play and show Ricky to have fun and be a young colt. He gets very little hay.. maybe 2 handfuls a day just to keep it in his system so when we need to use it it will be easy for him.

I was so happy this morning to see him so playful



Ignore the paddocks as it rained last night and I only had time to rake the poop yesterday not shovel it


----------



## a mini dream come true

Ricky looks like he is have so much fun



. He reminds me of Juan. That's great and Ferrari



oh my goodness he is so georgous.


----------



## Eagle

What a joy to watch!

We do hours of work, we get hot, we get cold, we smell, we look wind swept most of the time, we spend all our money on food and bedding but boy is it worth it when we walk out to see such a wonderful show.

We are easily pleased really


----------



## lucky lodge

great video,,,i have to do 1 of my babys..but i have to get a new card thing for my camera


----------



## MeganH

Ferrari looks 'older' in that last picture to me! Like a real stud.

Thanks everyone



I was so happy to see Ricky playing again with my dogs this morning. He seems like he is doing great- so I need not to worry about him.

We are seriously thinking of getting a barn cat. I saw another mouse in the hay shed.. this time IN the feed bag yesterday. Luckily it was the very last of the feed so I threw it out and we are going to get a better container for the new feed. We haven't ever had an outside cat. My dog was allergic to my maine coon (who was strictly inside) so he is living with a friend. I caught the mouse in a mouse trap but we also had a mouse in the house a few months back I caught in the same trap.. and I don't like mice around here.





My husband's grandmother is in the hospital and was diagnosed with lung cancer last month.. so we will be making a trip to see her right after xmas. I have family coming to house sit and look after the animals. They are so excited to spend time with the horses


----------



## a mini dream come true

So Sorry to hear about your husband's Grandmother




Give him hugs from us. I can only imagine how he is feeling. So sad to find this out at this time of year. My heart and prayers go out to ya'll.

Good to hear that you will have someone ther to watch over your house and horses. that wil be a great load off your minds while visiting. Kepp us updated.


----------



## Eagle

Megan I am so sorry to hear about your hubby's Grandmother, how old is she? When my Grandma got sick I flew to England that week and spent some quality time with her and I am so glad that I did that now as I have lots of very fond memories.

((((((((hugs)))))))))


----------



## Wings

Sorry about your husband's Grandmother





I wouldn't be without my barn cats!

One of them is a cute little mixie who loves to chase and play with mice.

The other is part Russian blue and is probably the reincarnation of Jack the Ripper given the amount of corpses she brings and disects for me with much pride. Mice, rats, rabbits, birds, it's all just a corpse in waiting to her



:rofl But thanks to her we don't have many rodents under foot which keeps the snakes down as well.


----------



## MeganH

Thank you, Ladies. My husband has always been very close to his grandmother so it has been very upsetting already. She is 79 years old and had been sick with pneumonia in the hospital when they found the cancer. She just had her first chemo treatment this week and it made her ill. She is now in ICU but they said she is doing better now and they are draining fluid from her lungs. We would really appreciate some extra prayers for her and the rest of the Houts family right now.

We were given two cats today to be our barn cats. I am still thinking of names for them. Both are females about 5 months old. One is pure black with beautiful green eyes.. and the other is mostly black with a very small amount of white on her chin, belly and the tip of a few of her paws, also with green eyes. They are very pretty kitties. We are thinking Bella and Cissy (after Bellatrix and Narcissa from Harry Potter)


----------



## lucky lodge

so sorry to hear about hubby,s grandma,,

give her a big hug from me,,


----------



## Wings

MeganH said:


> We were given two cats today to be our barn cats. I am still thinking of names for them. Both are females about 5 months old. One is pure black with beautiful green eyes.. and the other is mostly black with a very small amount of white on her chin, belly and the tip of a few of her paws, also with green eyes. They are very pretty kitties. We are thinking Bella and Cissy (after Bellatrix and Narcissa from Harry Potter)


Mungojerry and Rumpleteaser





No wait, those are my next barn cat names





You can see why no one likes me naming things



I like weird names!


----------



## cassie

WOW Megan Ricky looks great!! I loved his face at the end when he doggy friend left him... it was like "where did you go? come back n play!... there you are!! yipee!!" LOL

Sorry to hear about your husbands grandmother...



I will definitley be praying for your family!


----------



## MeganH

LOL on those names. I came across the name Pyewacket and love it for some reason. But my husband says no and he really like Bella and Cissy so that is what we settled with.

I am upset because they are hiding in the hay right now. Tonight we are going to get them and move them into our larger building we will be able to socialize with them more and they are safer from escaping cause we are in and out of the hay shed through the day. The bigger building has a normal door and is escape proof otherwise. We don't want them running away. I would feel awful



We want them to be comfortable with us and their new home before letting them loose cause I don't think they would stick around. I should post a picture of them when I get a good one. The only ones I have is of them scared in the crate coming home.

Thank you so much for the prayers and hugs. It really means a lot to us.





Ricky is such a character. He has been much more active and playful the past few days. I am about to go and give him some lovin in a few. He expects me to kiss him when I go to scratch him.

Laney is doing good. Grazing a way. It was warmer last week and the flies were bothering her eyes. One of them got a little clear/white booger in it and its gone now of course. Is there a trick to washing her eye out when this happens to make sure it doesnt get dirty and infected? Anything other then a saline eye wash?


----------



## Lindi-loo

Great video Megan..hes a real handsome young man and looks so happy playing with the woofa


----------



## jessj

I LOVE the ricky video! He is such a little doll!



I'm sorry to hear about dh's grandmother. I will say a prayer for her and for your family.



MeganH said:


> Ferrari looks 'older' in that last picture to me! Like a real stud.


He was acting quite studly in that pic...I had just put him into a pasture that d and isabella had just vacated...so he was running around and "marking" their poo. Silly boy. Like I said dry lot as soon as Christmas is over! (and a neck sweat!)


----------



## AnnaC

Ricky looks great Megan - keep those dogs around each morning and he will soon be getting plenty of exercise! LOL!!

So sorry to hear about your hubby's grandmother, what a worry for you all. A very dear friend of ours had the dreaded flu last winter, resulting in a bad chest infection. The resulting xray also found that she had a cancerous tumour in one of her lungs. She was operated on and surgeons removed 2/3rds of one of her lungs. Throughout this summer she has had chemo and radiation treatment, also having a bad reaction to one 'session' requiring a two week stay in hospital. But she has just received the all clear, so we are keeping our fingers crossed for her and continuing with our prayers.

I will be praying for your hubby's grandmother too, in the hope that she too successfully completes her treatment and gets remission from this nasty illness.

((((HUGS)))) for you and hubby.


----------



## MeganH

Thank you everyone. It really means a lot to have you all and your thoughts and prayers.

We are a bit worried right now. We were planning to leave right after Christmas to go to visit his grandmother. This weekend we had a get together with my family and my cousin is sick with a stomach bug now.. so we are really hoping it was not passed to anyone else. We would not be able to go visit and don't know when else we could anytime soon.

We got our kittens out from under the hay this evening. They had hidden themselves far back under a pallet. We decided to move them into the larger building we have so they can't hide in the hay so easy and we can give them love to get them used to us easier. I forgot the camera outside but will try to get pictures again soon.


----------



## MeganH

Here are the kitties. Not good pictures. They are still real scared. Hope they come around.

Just arriving home




The all black kitty, Bella:







----------------

The black with a little white kitty, Cissy:


----------



## MeganH

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> They'll come around for sure! After all the fine work you've done with Rickey and Laney -- those kittens have nothing but love surrounding them -- and they won't be able to "hold out" for very long!
> 
> They are just beautiful!


Thank you, Diane



All with your help of course



and the help of the rest of the lovely ladies on this board as well





Laney looks like her belly is slowly getting wider and rounder. (not sure if that is a word LOL)

Ricky continues to play and romp a little every day. Not playing with his exercise ball yet but doing well without it.

I am having a horrible time finding the traditional Christmas tree skirt that is solid red with white trim! None of the stores had them... I wanted to take Christmas pictures of Ricky with it... I haven't given up yet.





Oh and I am so glad we decided to take in these kittens and have them stay in our barn/yard. There is one neighbor who shares the forest line with us and he said he cleaned one of his sheds and 10-15 mice went scattering


----------



## Riverrose28

Black cats are my favorites, I have one named Salem, he only has one eye as he lost one to glycoma when he was a kit. Hope your guys hunt better then mine, I just came in from the indoor where I was brushing mares and looked over to see a little mouse watching me. No cat in sight! I also have a few mice in my feed shed, so we left the door open hoping the cat would get them, nope, mice are still in there, bad kitties!


----------



## MeganH

The kitties are coming around well



They don't come up to you but they let you come to them and they rub you and purr.

We took some pictures to send off for papers today and I just wanted to share a few.










And of course Ricky.. look at that face








He went for a trot with my husband




Oh and I just want to say:

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!


----------



## AnnaC

The kitties are just beautiful, so glad they seem to be coming round so quickly, but how could they resist when they are now lucky enough to live with such a super family!

Laney is looking good - she's such a pretty girl.





How is hubby's grandmother? Hopefully she is feeling a little better.

Wishing you all a VERY HAPPY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Great pics. They are looking so wonderful. Ricky looks like he is really enjoying his run with your hubby. Lovely kittens, before long they will be winding between your feet begging for attention when you walk out to the barn.


----------



## lucky lodge

great photos great to see a husband out with the horse,s, dont think my husband has even patted the foals


----------



## MeganH

Thank you, everyone





I gave Laney a good grooming yesterday and she let me feel a few foal movements. One was a strong one





My husband (Brandon) is very good with the horses. He likes them a lot. I am an animal lover and he has become one as well. Ricky is always following him around "helping" him with projects around the yard. It is so cute.

His grandmother is still in the hospital but not in ICU anymore. She is doing ok, but we got news last night that the doctors are only planning on giving her a few more treatments with chemo and then they are just letting it run it's course. She will be placed in an assisted living home and will have to have the fluid in her lungs drained at least once a week. They say the fluid is from the lungs defending itself from the cancer and is to be expected. She always feels a bit better once it has been drained. We will be leaving to see her in a few days and are glad we are able too. It isn't easy for us to get up and go on trips, thankfully my family and my grandparents are helping out so we can go. Our animals will be well cared for





Thanks for all the kind words



I REALLY appreciate all of you!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Family and friends are wonderful blessings to each of us. Glad you're getting to go .Have a safe trip. Ya'll are in my prayers daily.


----------



## AnnaC

Glad to hear that Hubby's Grandmother has made some improvement Megan. I'm not sure if it is any help to you or to her but wondered if you had heard of the use of asparagus in reducing any cancerous growths? It has been in use since the 1700's with success, a long time before cancer was called cancer!

It can be fresh asparagus or tinned (genuine, not with additives), you can eat it 'as is' or cook and make a puree to keep in the fridge - and I understand that 4 or 5 desert spoonfuls of puree per day is enough to have an effect. A lot of folk automatically include a couple of spoonfuls in their daily diets just as a 'precaution'. I did tell a friend about this for her elderly collie dog who had developed tumours early last year, I heard recently from her that the worst tumour/growth had reduced considerably and the smaller one had disappeared! Her vet was amazed! Why vets and Doctors dont tell us more about possible help from plants etc I dont know, but of course these things may not help everyone and are certainly not to be 'used' instead of medical treatment, but I know that I would always give them a go, just in case!





Anyway I hope you have a great Christmas and a safe journey for your visit afterwards.


----------



## Eagle

My Yorkie has been eating asparagus since Anna told me about it and she is doing o.k. I puree loads up and then put it in ice trays and freeze it, she gets one lump a day added to her dinner.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks I love natural remedies. That is what I use most of the tome.


----------



## MeganH

That is really neat Anna. I love natural remedies and will pass that along.

We are making the 9 hour drive to visit my hubby's grandma in a few hours. I had to spend extra time with the horses tonight. Laney sat and let me rub her for a long time. She is a sweet mare. Ricky as usual asked for a few kisses. I love seeing them everyday so I will miss them and the other animals. They are all in good hands while we will be away.

I hope everyone is having a good holiday. My kids are having so much fun and have done so well. Loving every second of it


----------



## cassie

MeganH said:


> Thank you, everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave Laney a good grooming yesterday and she let me feel a few foal movements. One was a strong one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband (Brandon) is very good with the horses. He likes them a lot. I am an animal lover and he has become one as well. Ricky is always following him around "helping" him with projects around the yard. It is so cute.
> 
> His grandmother is still in the hospital but not in ICU anymore. She is doing ok, but we got news last night that the doctors are only planning on giving her a few more treatments with chemo and then they are just letting it run it's course. She will be placed in an assisted living home and will have to have the fluid in her lungs drained at least once a week. They say the fluid is from the lungs defending itself from the cancer and is to be expected. She always feels a bit better once it has been drained. We will be leaving to see her in a few days and are glad we are able too. It isn't easy for us to get up and go on trips, thankfully my family and my grandparents are helping out so we can go. Our animals will be well cared for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words
> 
> 
> 
> I REALLY appreciate all of you!


such cute photos Megan!!! what a great time! Laney looks gorgeous! and Ricky as handsome as ever!!!

hope your trip goes well to visit your Husbands Grandmother!!!



AnnaC said:


> Glad to hear that Hubby's Grandmother has made some improvement Megan. I'm not sure if it is any help to you or to her but wondered if you had heard of the use of asparagus in reducing any cancerous growths? It has been in use since the 1700's with success, a long time before cancer was called cancer!
> 
> It can be fresh asparagus or tinned (genuine, not with additives), you can eat it 'as is' or cook and make a puree to keep in the fridge - and I understand that 4 or 5 desert spoonfuls of puree per day is enough to have an effect. A lot of folk automatically include a couple of spoonfuls in their daily diets just as a 'precaution'. I did tell a friend about this for her elderly collie dog who had developed tumours early last year, I heard recently from her that the worst tumour/growth had reduced considerably and the smaller one had disappeared! Her vet was amazed! Why vets and Doctors dont tell us more about possible help from plants etc I dont know, but of course these things may not help everyone and are certainly not to be 'used' instead of medical treatment, but I know that I would always give them a go, just in case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I hope you have a great Christmas and a safe journey for your visit afterwards.


WOW Anaa, never would have thought of that either! I'm going to let some of our clients know about that! what a great idea!!



MeganH said:


> That is really neat Anna. I love natural remedies and will pass that along.
> 
> We are making the 9 hour drive to visit my hubby's grandma in a few hours. I had to spend extra time with the horses tonight. Laney sat and let me rub her for a long time. She is a sweet mare. Ricky as usual asked for a few kisses. I love seeing them everyday so I will miss them and the other animals. They are all in good hands while we will be away.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good holiday. My kids are having so much fun and have done so well. Loving every second of it


Have a great time with your granmother in law!! enjoy every minute and I'm sure your furkids will be fine!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Hi Megan...just like to say a BIG THANK YOU for your christmas card that arrived today..have a safe trip to see Granny and I hope shes continues to make good progress


----------



## MeganH

I'm HOME!!





We had a great very short trip to see Hubby's Grandma. She is doing ok. Still in the hospital and will be getting another chemo treatment next week I believe. She was very very happy to see us and the kids and is in very good spirits.

The fur babies were all happy. The horses were fed a little too much feed but they are doing well. My grandparents loved taking care of them and I will be sure next time they come the feed cup is easier to understand. They said Ricky was very playful and sweet.

You are very welcome, Lindi for the card





I just read and caught up on everyone. So good to be back!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Welcome back. Glad you had a good trip. I'm sure the furbabies were glad to see you.


----------



## AnnaC

Welcome back Megan and thank you for my card, which like Lindy's arrived yesterday.

Glad that you found Grandmother in good spirits am keeping my fingers crossed and saying prayers for her.





I'm sure your furkids enjoyed their time with your grandparents, especially the extra food LOL!!


----------



## MeganH

Thank you, everyone





I just did the nail test (I saw a thread on it on the main forum) and according to it Laney is having a Filly. I also did it on Ricky and his didn't move at all so he is not expecting, even though he looks it. LOL.





I am upset though! I saw Ricky's daddy is for sale and I was banking on getting another colt from him in the future possibly to be a stallion. We were going to geld Ricky and train him to drive and work with people as a therapy mini knowing we could wait for a stallion from his father in the future when we had a farm with more room for a few more horses. I just love his daddy.. he is beautiful and very friendly- just like Ricky



. If we had the right property, I would think of buying him myself.

Anyways, I hope everyone has a *VERY** HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!*


----------



## Eagle

Megan in all the holiday confusion I think I forgot to say thank you for your card





Happy New Year


----------



## MeganH

You're very welcome, Renee


----------



## AnnaC

A filly for Laney - brilliant news!






Hope it works out - I do find that the nail/ring test if often right.





Perhaps the new owners of Ricky's Daddy (once he gets sold) will have colt for you in the future?


----------



## lucky lodge

thanks megan got your xmas card today too....how long did that take to get to australia so i no next time ...how early i need to send cards


----------



## MeganH

You are welcome



I believe I sent them a week and a half before Christmas. It took so long for them to get to everyone! But tis the season.

I will have to follow Ricky's daddy if he is sold and keep an eye on him. We were hoping for a full sibling to Ricky... or Rhinestone himself. My hubby told me if we are able to find our new home in time and he is still available, Rhinestone can be ours. That would of course mean we would need a few more mares to keep him happy. But for now I am just keeping an eye on him. I am hoping to visit their farm soon. It's been since November since we have been over to say hello. We really enjoy our visits there.

Laney and Ricky are doing great. Ricky must have listened to be very well when I told him to be more active and have more fun. He has been playing and trotting around everyday. He has even started to rear which he has never done. But he is still normally very very well behaved and loving.

I will have to take photos today and post them


----------



## MeganH

Ricky and Laney munching away




Laney at 241 days. According to her last foaling she has exactly 100 more days until she foals.




A rare shot of Laney and Ricky running together.


----------



## Eagle

Adorable as ever



Thanks for the update and you know how we all need our pic fix





You could try talking to the owners of Rhinestone about how you feel, maybe you could come to an agreement, who knows unless you try.


----------



## Lindi-loo

:wub great photos of them both..cant believe how clean they are..mine are dreadfull atm so wet and muddy all the time ...I did think about keeping them in until this awfull weather passes but im sure they wouldnt thank me for it 



 ..doesnt seem to bother them especially Dinky..I think shes forgotten what the sun is and what it feels like to be dry and not have muddy stockings


----------



## MeganH

I do want to talk to the owners. You never know.



We are really hoping to be able to move very soon. Houses around here don't sell very quickly so we are looking into renting it out once we find a new place.

Laney seems to be growing. From the front you can tell the most. She has always been so quiet but has started to call to me at the morning feeding time. She has such a deep voice compared to Ricky





Lindi- it hasn't been very wet here, thankfully. I groom them once it they dry when it does rain. Laney will sometimes let me brush her off without having to tie her.. she seems to like me to get her fur all fluffy again.


----------



## MeganH

Ricky has started to be pretty mouthy with me and will nibble my hands, sleeves, and pockets like he is looking for treats. He has also tried lifting one of his front legs and pawing me, throwing his head up acting a little bratty. I put a halter on him and walked him around to work with him a bit. It has been about 2 weeks since I have done this (holidays and our trip to PA) and he wasn't as good as normal. He put his ears back and nipped at my hand as we walked... and sometimes the side of my leg.

*How would you ladies deal with him?*

He is going to be gelded this April/May.

After I worked with him I took his halter off and let him run around and got some pictures.







Then, a gust of wind blew one of the hay/feed shed's doors open. His little ears perked up and he headed off towards it right away..




I knew what he was after so I was right behind him. He hopped right in the shed and overturned the bucket of treats..




Only got his teeth on one.. and I ushered him out. He did not want to listen but gave in. The little booger.


----------



## lucky lodge

great photos ... cheeky monkey



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## Eagle

Great pics, thanks for sharing.



How old is he now Megan ? His behaviour is normal for a young boy, I personally don't do much as they usually grow out of it. If he nips you just squeak or say "ouch" in a firm voice and move away from him.


----------



## MeganH

He's 8 months old. Thats just what I have been doing when he nips me so I'll keep trying. If he is persistent and follows me when I say ouch and move, nipping more- should I try saying ouch and gently moving him away from me?

I have another question about pregnant mares. When you say that their rear end is very soft close to foaling, are you talking about the area around the vulva?

I won a Mother Natures Foal Predictor kit from one of the fishing games here on the LB forum and I am so excited to be able to use it when she is looking really close! She does not like to be touched near her utter and under her belly. I'll need a helper to hold her for me while I get the milk as QUICK as I can lol


----------



## Eagle

The area that becomes soft is all around the tail, where the tail joins and then down beside the tail, it turns to like jello (like my butt)





Try and touch her udder daily and then give her a sugar, she will soon learn to stand for you. I tried touching my girls out in the field yesterday and nearly got my teeth re shaped



but as soon as they move into their foaling stables and are being touched daily they are as good as gold and I can fiddle as much as I want down under, I can sit for ages on an upside down bucket feeling for foal movement but whilst they are out in the field they won't allow any of that, they fidget and sigh, it is so funny


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Renee - my girls are just the same!! Out in the field it is "What DO you think you are doing? Clear off!" While once in the stables at night ready for foaling, they take no notice of a gentle WARMED hand feeling their bags.

As Renee said, as mares get pretty close to foaling they usually 'soften' on their hindquarters either side of their spines and round where the tail bone joins the spine. Some mares really 'drop away' here and look awful - skinny like - which is why I like my girls to be well up to weight before they foal! I can still 'feel' the soft spongy area, but I cant actually SEE it. It is often quite difficult to get the mare hind end back up to scratch after foaling if they are allowed to 'drop away' too much (difficult to explain, but some folks think it is quite normal for a mare to look 'skinny' over her rear end as she gets close to foaling, whereas they should take warning that their mare needs more to eat - there is a load of difference between a normal softening and actually losing weight!)

Which is why I like to see brood mares with a good weight on the whole of their toplines and get very upset (and more than a little angry) when I hear people say "well she is heavily in foal so she will be looking a bit pulled down" Grrrrrrrr!!


----------



## Eagle

Well I don't think that will happen to my girls Anna, lol

I am so excited cos I felt Odette's foal moving this evening, she aborted last year so I was quite worried. Matteo came down with me and held her whilst feeding her hay, she fidgeted at first but soon settled. Yippeeeeee

No movement from Britt's baby but the "princess" wouldn't stand still long enough. Lol


----------



## Wings

I know this is Laney's thread but I just love Ricky, he is such a cutey!





And yay Renee about Odette!


----------



## Eagle

12/18





1/6






Yep, she is slowly going in the right direction


----------



## AnnaC

Oh yes!


----------



## MeganH

I just wanted to ask for some prayers. My husband's grandmother is not doing very well and is not able to breathe on her own. My MIL and FIL just returned last night from PA and called about 30 minutes ago saying they are on their way back up to PA right now because she is having trouble.

She was very happy so see us all on our visit. She has said she's ready. She was smiling as we said goodbye in the hospital even though we were crying.

If you could please pray for her and our family.


----------



## Eagle

Oh Megan I am so sorry, of course we will pray.


----------



## MeganH

I just got more info. She has been fighting pneumonia on and off since before Thanksgiving, when she was diagnosed with lung cancer. They are now saying the pneumonia is getting very bad, and having just had a treatment of chemo this week her body is not able to fight it. She has been trying to get them to let her go- saying she is ready and trying to take out the cords and such she is connected to.. so they gave her a muscle relaxer. She has said she is ready- seen her loved ones and said goodbye- so we can hope if she is ready she can go peacefully. Thank you for your thoughts and prayers.






Also- I saw Laney 'winking' just a while ago. She had run across the yard to see if I had a treat for her (I had just given one to Ricky) and as she walked away I could barely see under her tail but definitely saw her winking. I have felt foal movement... and she is showing no other signs of being in heat.


----------



## AnnaC

Dont worry about laney, she will be fine.

I'm so very sorry about hubby's Grandmother and I will of course be saying extra prayers for her. But I also hope that if the time is now for her to pass, she finds peace during her last days here.

I'm so glad that you were able to visit her, it oviously meant a lot to her.

Sending ((((HUGS)))) to you both.


----------



## MeganH

Thank you so much , ladies. It means a great deal to us.

Diane- I feel the exact same way and really hope they respect her wishes, as much as we hate to lose her. She honestly seemed so ready and in great spirits when we were with her. My husband and I cried as we left on the last visit to the hospital and she was only smiling and told us she loved us dearly and thanked us so much for coming to see her, that it was just what she wanted. She is not happy being in the hospital and we do not want them to draw it out and make her suffer. My husband and I really hope the rest of the family and doctors respect her wishes.

Thank you all, again


----------



## lucky lodge

oh megan sending you and husband and family big hugs..

oh and can you give your grandma i big hug from me to



:wub


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> Well I don't think that will happen to my girls Anna, lol
> 
> I am so excited cos I felt Odette's foal moving this evening, she aborted last year so I was quite worried. Matteo came down with me and held her whilst feeding her hay, she fidgeted at first but soon settled. Yippeeeeee
> 
> No movement from Britt's baby but the "princess" wouldn't stand still long enough. Lol






YAY Renee that is SO exciting!!!! here's hoping everything keeps going smoothly!!!! she is such a pretty pretty girl!!



MeganH said:


> I just wanted to ask for some prayers. My husband's grandmother is not doing very well and is not able to breathe on her own. My MIL and FIL just returned last night from PA and called about 30 minutes ago saying they are on their way back up to PA right now because she is having trouble.
> 
> She was very happy so see us all on our visit. She has said she's ready. She was smiling as we said goodbye in the hospital even though we were crying.
> 
> If you could please pray for her and our family.


Megan, defitinitley praying for your family!!!!! I hope that they do everything for her at the hospital, and let her rest!!!


----------



## Eagle

Megan I continue to pray for your husband's Grandma and as the others have said I too hope that when her time comes that she passes quietly. She will go knowing she is very loved.


----------



## MeganH

Rain, Rain, Go away. My horsies think it's time to play..





I wasn't aware it was supposed to pour today. The horses as always are splat in the middle of it and don't care to use their shelters.

Here is Laney today, wet of course, at 249 days







And of course, my muffin, little Ricky




All is good with both Laney and Ricky. Laney keeps talking to me almost everyday- which she did not do before. She is a sweetheart.

Thank you for all your thoughts and prayers. The doctors have removed the tube they placed down my GMIL's throat to help my her breathe. The cancer has spread and her lungs are basically shot. They are putting the tubes on her nose and do not expect her to live but a few days at the most. She was able to answer the doctor by shaking her head when they asked if she was in any pain- she shook her head no. So that is very very good. Makes us very happy she is not suffering. We are still praying for her.


----------



## Eagle

Megan my heart goes out to you.


----------



## MeganH

Thank you, Ladies. We are so glad she is not in pain. She was when she was diagnosed and we were worried it would be really rough till the end.

On another note- I am beginning to worry about where we will have Laney when she is under the camera close to foaling. She is in her small paddock now, which has no grass and gets muddy when it rains. We are hoping the grass comes back because i will really help with the mud. She is due early April so I'm not sure if it will be back in time- or at all. If it doesn't- I will have to switch Ricky into her paddock and Laney into Ricky's. His is bigger and has a bigger shelter anyways.. so It may be better for the little one. I just hope Laney doesn't get territorial when they are finally allowed around out together when the new foal is a little older.

I already posted pictures of their paddocks but will post them again so you can see the difference. These are a month or so old and it hadn't rained.

This is Laney's. Just has a small shelter big enough for her to lay and eat under.




This is Ricky's. Larger Paddock- will have grass- has 2 separate stalls.




The more I think about it the more I think Laney needs to foal in Ricky's paddock. The cameras are already set up where I'd just have to turn one and the night vision works in his- but not hers cause a light from the neighbors house shines right towards the cam.

They said Laney likes to foal outside in a paddock.


----------



## Eagle

Can they go in Laney's paddock together during the day? If so you could section off Ricky's paddock and leave it to rest for the winter, just give him a little run outside his shelter for the night. Then once Laney is due to foaling you could put her in there and open it up. I think you will have to keep them separate for a while after birth any way as Laney won't want Ricky around her new baby.

I don't think it will be a problem moving them, I do it with mine. My girls are still down behind the factory as it hasn't snowed yet but when they are due to foal I will bring them up to the house so that I can have them on cam. They only have a small pen at the house but it is only for a few weeks until the foals are here then they will go back out in the field.

You are in my prayers


----------



## MeganH

I actually open both their paddock gates and let them roam together in the large 3rd paddock during the day. They stay overnight in their small paddocks and after they eat in the morning I open their gates, then when it's time for dinner I put them back in their paddocks for the night. We could section Ricky's off easily to let the grass rest. He would be far away from Laney at night (they share the fence line and lay near the fence each night) because we would section off the area closest to Laney's paddock as it has more grass area. We don't keep them in the small paddocks together because Laney would chase and bite him when we had them closed in the same one. She is fine in the big paddock though. I do think we will switch Laney into Ricky's paddock once she is on cam in March. I will keep Laney and Ricky separate for a while right before and after she foals. I will let Ricky out alone in the large paddock part of the day and then Laney out alone (with her foal) for the other part of the day. Then once Laney is ok with Ricky being around her foal we will let them out together in the large paddock during the day. I can't wait to move so we have more land and they can have big pastures and not have to be let out each day. EDIT: I was out grooming Laney and felt some major foal movement ! You could see some movement too- foal was pretty active at the time!


----------



## Eagle

Foal movement is so cool





Sounds like you have a perfect set up and you horses are very lucky


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooo baby taking exercise in preparation for life in the outside world!!


----------



## MeganH

We got a trailer this past week and Ricky walked right into it to have a look around. We had it open today and he came back to explore again- this time I had my camera.




Laney is old and wise enough to know what it is so she didn't venture behind it while we had the ramp down.

Ricky was being exceptionally naughty today and I got picture of him biting my shoe. (like my comfy pjs? lol)




Not too long after that he tired to rear up on me, had a nice roll, and dashed around the yard.




Then ended with the first good rear I have ever seen him do- and I caught it on camera. Chubby muffin.


----------



## Eagle

wow Megan you have your hubby raped round your little finger



what do you do to get all these nice pressies



ooops I don't think you should tell





Great trailer and Ricky seems to think so too


----------



## a mini dream come true

Great trailer! Wonderful pics of Ricky. He is soooo cute. Love it when they load so easy. I have taught my to load and I t makes it so wonderful when we travel.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Love the pictures of the cheeky Ricky - boys do get a bit more cheeky at arund his age, just normal growing up!!

We always do, with our lorry, what you are doing with your trailer. We take all the partitions out, position it either in the big barn or a field and let the weanlings explore. It works wonders and they have a great time scampering in and out.





Does your trailer partition swing sideways? If so, then may I suggest that you move the rear end over to make one side bigger - it will let Ricky turn round inside a bit more easily when he's doing his investigations!


----------



## Wings

I love your pics



it's like a storyboard!

Wish more of my family where involved. I'm lucky that my father (who owns the property) will put in new fencing and facilties but none of them are really that interested in the horses!


----------



## lucky lodge

great pics thanks for shareing..my hubbys the same not into horses..





isnt it funny we call trailers floats in australia

and ketcup we call tomatoe sauce

and barn we call a stable

and a trailer in australia is a thing you tow around that you put your rubbish in or to transport things

so what do yous call a aussie trailer????????

what other things can you think of we call different


----------



## MeganH

LOL Renee

My husband loves his new trailer. Spent some time yesterday playing in it (cleaning and shining it up). I am very lucky he is interested in the horses. He is wanting to get a larger property as soon as we are able and talking about getting more (



yes.. my husband is talking about more horses!



Lucky me!) and getting a riding horse as well. He of course has earned the right to name Laney's foal and is excited to be able to do so. Hope he doesn't name her/him something silly.

Anna- our divider does swing and is removable. It would definitely give Ricky more room to roam inside if it was off to the side a bit. I'll let him know that was your idea so he knows who to thank





Jenny- we call those trailers too in the us. here are pictures- is this what you are talking about? http://www.tjtrailer...andem-axle.html

We call those flatbed trailers.. and the trailers we haul horses in are horse trailers. And then there are camper trailers you can pull behind a vehicle: http://www.travelizm...l_trailers.html they have living quarters to camp in


----------



## MeganH

Laney rolled in some dirt and it looks like it bothered her eye a bit. She has little clear crusties in front of it. I was going to wash it out with some saline wash. Is there any kind of over the counter drop to clean it to make sure there is not bacteria in it now form the store? I don't think the vet needs to come out at this point. The flies bothered her eyes a bit when they would be around them so I don't think it is infected now but I did want to clean it as a precaution at least.




I cleaned most of the dried dirt off her face but she wasn't too pleased so you can see some left in the picture.


----------



## Eagle

Megan you can use the human eye wash or just warm water. One of my app girls often gets a mucky eye so I wash it out very gently with warm water in a syringe (without needle of course) I put some chopped carrots in my pocket and let her see, whilst she is foraging to get them out she is distracted enough for me to wash her eye.


----------



## lucky lodge

MeganH said:


> LOL Renee
> 
> My husband loves his new trailer. Spent some time yesterday playing in it (cleaning and shining it up). I am very lucky he is interested in the horses. He is wanting to get a larger property as soon as we are able and talking about getting more (
> 
> 
> 
> yes.. my husband is talking about more horses!
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky me!) and getting a riding horse as well. He of course has earned the right to name Laney's foal and is excited to be able to do so. Hope he doesn't name her/him something silly.
> 
> Anna- our divider does swing and is removable. It would definitely give Ricky more room to roam inside if it was off to the side a bit. I'll let him know that was your idea so he knows who to thank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny- we call those trailers too in the us. here are pictures- is this what you are talking about? http://www.tjtrailer...andem-axle.html
> 
> We call those flatbed trailers.. and the trailers we haul horses in are horse trailers. And then there are camper trailers you can pull behind a vehicle: http://www.travelizm...l_trailers.html they have living quarters to camp in









WOW your travel trailers we call caravans..


----------



## Riverrose28

Just regular saline solution is good for slushing out an irratated eye, but if it starts to look worse you can get some teramycin eye ointment from the farm supply or order it on line at petedge.com.


----------



## MeganH

Thank you, ladies!


----------



## Eagle

Megan I am so very sorry. Hugs


----------



## MeganH

Thank you, Renee





My husbands grandmother passed away last night. Very peacefully in a deep sleep. We will miss her but we know she was ready and she is in a better place in very good hands. Thank you for all your thoughts and prayers during this time. Love you, ladies.


----------



## AnnaC

I'm so very sorry Megan. Thankfully she passed peacefully just as she wished, and is now in a better place free from pain and stress.

Please give my sincere sympathy to your hubby and to other members of her family.

((((HUGS))))


----------



## cassie

Megan I am so sorry your Grandmother passed away.

SO glad it was peaceful though.BIG Hugs and prayers to you and your husband and the rest of your family!!

thinking of all of your right now!



MeganH said:


> We got a trailer this past week and Ricky walked right into it to have a look around. We had it open today and he came back to explore again- this time I had my camera.
> 
> View attachment 5693
> 
> 
> Laney is old and wise enough to know what it is so she didn't venture behind it while we had the ramp down.
> 
> Ricky was being exceptionally naughty today and I got picture of him biting my shoe. (like my comfy pjs? lol)
> 
> View attachment 5694
> 
> 
> Not too long after that he tired to rear up on me, had a nice roll, and dashed around the yard.
> 
> View attachment 5695
> 
> 
> Then ended with the first good rear I have ever seen him do- and I caught it on camera. Chubby muffin.
> 
> View attachment 5696


the FLOAT hehe looks amazing!  yay for hubby!!



here's hopeing I find a hubby who likes horses hehe still have to find him yet





Ricky looks absoloutly gorgeous!! lol love his rear! n playing in the horse float is a fantastic idea! lol I really need to get one







lucky lodge said:


> great pics thanks for shareing..my hubbys the same not into horses..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isnt it funny we call trailers floats in australia
> 
> and ketcup we call tomatoe sauce
> 
> and barn we call a stable
> 
> and a trailer in australia is a thing you tow around that you put your rubbish in or to transport things
> 
> so what do yous call a aussie trailer????????
> 
> what other things can you think of we call different


hehe some that we pointed out when I first came on were...

thongs= sandals lol not g strings lol

paddock= pasture

Autumn= fall

bucket= pail

LOL Fringe= bangs hehe

postcode= zipcode

hehe just a few funny ones! hope this cheers up your day/ night a little Megan


----------



## cassie

AnnaC said:


> LOL!! Love the pictures of the cheeky Ricky -* boys do get a bit more cheeky at arund his age, just normal growing up!!*
> 
> We always do, with our lorry, what you are doing with your trailer. We take all the partitions out, position it either in the big barn or a field and let the weanlings explore. It works wonders and they have a great time scampering in and out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does your trailer partition swing sideways? If so, then may I suggest that you move the rear end over to make one side bigger - it will let Ricky turn round inside a bit more easily when he's doing his investigations!


LOL if Ricky is just starting to be like that now LOL imagine how bad Finn will be!



he already rears up at me and bites my shoes!!!

as much as I try to stop it LOL

maybe Finn will do the opposite and settle more LOL hey I can dream can't I?! LOL

Megan Ricky is absoloutly gorgeous! how old is he now?? how tall would he be?


----------



## MeganH

Thank you for your thoughts and prayers (and hugs) ladies.



It means a lot.

LOL Cassie. I have to re-read some words sometimes if they are new to me to figure them out.

I am very lucky my hubby takes to my obsessions



He is even talking about getting a riding horse now.. and wants to move soon to a home with lots of nice property and a barn.

Ricky is 8 months old right now. I tried measuring him yesterday (with just a measuring tape) and he was around 29-30 inches and his tail is almost touching the ground. His sire is right under 30 inches and Ricky seems to be staying short. He was 27 inches when he was 4 months I believe. He is so chubby! I call him my little stud muffin or my chubby muffin. He is just so cute though. That belly will work itself out.

They are due for another worming soon. I have used Ivermectin and haven't decided which wormer to use next. Does Ivermectin take care of bots? Which dewormer is good for this time of the year? I have a print out somewhere I need to find on all the dewormers.

We sectioned off Ricky's paddock so he has a little run in front of his stalls but can't get to the other half so it can rest the remainder of winter. Laney will be on cam in a month and a half (



so excited!) and we will switch her to Ricky's paddock when she is close. Really hope the grass grows back!


----------



## cassie

MeganH said:


> Thank you for your thoughts and prayers (and hugs) ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> It means a lot.
> 
> LOL Cassie. I have to re-read some words sometimes if they are new to me to figure them out.
> 
> I am very lucky my hubby takes to my obsessions
> 
> 
> 
> He is even talking about getting a riding horse now.. and wants to move soon to a home with lots of nice property and a barn.
> 
> Ricky is 8 months old right now. I tried measuring him yesterday (with just a measuring tape) and he was around 29-30 inches and his tail is almost touching the ground. His sire is right under 30 inches and Ricky seems to be staying short. He was 27 inches when he was 4 months I believe. He is so chubby! I call him my little stud muffin or my chubby muffin. He is just so cute though. That belly will work itself out.
> 
> They are due for another worming soon. I have used Ivermectin and haven't decided which wormer to use next. Does Ivermectin take care of bots? Which dewormer is good for this time of the year? I have a print out somewhere I need to find on all the dewormers.
> 
> We sectioned off Ricky's paddock so he has a little run in front of his stalls but can't get to the other half so it can rest the remainder of winter. *Laney will be on cam in a month and a half (*
> 
> 
> 
> * so excited!) *and we will switch her to Ricky's paddock when she is close. Really hope the grass grows back!


WOW that is very very exciting Megan!! a riding horse and Laney coming on cam



do you ride at all??

maybe fertalise Ricky's paddock a little ??might help the grass to grow





can't really help with the wormer sorry Megan... i don't think we have bots here...








Ricky sounds the perfect height! I love them to be around 30- 33" my mare Penny, sits about 35" she is a little tall for my liking, but we are hoping to breed her to a smaller stallion and get a smaller foal hehe

I think Finn will mature a similar height to Ricky, he is 3 months and 25" tall. have you or will you geld Ricky??


----------



## Wings

I'm sorry



Hugs!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Sorry to hear about your Gran ..the great circle of life can feel so cruel at times but she will be free from pain now and will live on through your husband and your children forever 





 

Ricky the stud muffin 



 I like it suits him


----------



## AnnaC

Megan just a quick response as I'm in a bit of a hurry - do please use Ivermectin to worm both Ricky and Laney asap - it will do your bots for you, best used for this purpose between mid Dec and mid Jan!!


----------



## MeganH

Cassie- I used to ride and have started riding again occasionally. Really want to get back into it. Ricky is such a cute height- I love it. We will be gelding him this year in a few months.

Diane- We will definitely work on the grass so it comes back good for them. We'll have to get a good sprinkler to rotate around the paddocks.

Anna- We have used Ivermectin twice so need to switch to something different. I had what I wanted to use written down but can't find my list and can't remember what it was



lol

Thank you, Lindi and Bree. We are up in PA now for the funeral and such. It's hard- but we know she is happy.

Family is back home taking care of my kids and fur babies. Everyone is very happy and doing well



Laney is iffy with new people but she is doing well as long as nobody tries to pet her too much.

I am going to try to catch up on some threads a bit before we are off to bed.


----------



## AnnaC

Megan, it wont do any harm to use an Ivermectin wormer again - if you are worried about resistance, dont, as it will take a lot of usage before they become resistant to it, if ever they do. Whatever you use MUST cover bots and I think you will find that will be a wormer with Ivermectin! (you can use other, mild wormers during the summer months if you wish). Just dont use Equest of Zimectin Gold!


----------



## MeganH

We are home



Drove 10 hours last night to try to beat the snow.. was stuck going through it for the first 5 1/2 hours. Home safe though!

Ricky was so excited when I went out to get him this morning. It has rained so much the past week there is standing water all through the yard. Laney and Ricky look filthy but don't seem to care.

Here is Laney today (dirty) at day 259







Here is a comparison of Laney at day 214 then today at 259







And here is my dirty little muffin wanting to get in a picture


----------



## a mini dream come true

Precious. Looks like Laney is progressing really well. She looks great. And Rickey looks like he has really enjoyed his romps in the rain. Aren't they just wonderful.



:salute Rickey wants his time in the limelight too. It's amazing how we want them to be clean and they are happy just to get our attention and love no matter how dirty they are.

Glad you're home safe.


----------



## Eagle

I think we need another video of them








They look great and very happy too!


----------



## AnnaC

Glad you are home safe and sound Megan, I hope things were not too distressing for you at a very difficult time.

Thanks for the new pictures of Laney (and the cheeky Ricky




), she has certainly increased her tummy size. How's your feeding programme going for both of them at the moment, have you had to increase your hay now the grass is in 'winter mode'? Did you ever manage to find a 'suppliment' for breeding stock?

Do keep the pictures coming - it's a great way for us to see the gradual changes in Laney's body shape, and we just love seeing little Ricky.


----------



## cassie

Laney looks absoloutley wonderful Megan, you have done a brilliant job with her well done!

Ricky is just the most gorgeous little man and we all love him so much!!



:wub


----------



## MeganH

Thanks everyone





We visited the breeders both Ricky and Laney came from yesterday. They are great people and we enjoy just going to talk and spend time on their farm. It was cold so we didn't stay as long as usual. The stallion Laney was bred to (Montana) was frisky in the cold weather. Ricky's daddy was gorgeous as always, even after all the rain we have gotten. I just love him.





I have changed their feed/hay since our grass is not as nice and Laney is in her last months (



). I followed the guide from Purina and upped her feed to the recommended amount for mares in foal over 250 days and give more hay to replace the grass she is lacking. They both seem to be doing great.

I have a ticker on my profile on Mare Stare counting down to Laney's due date and it says '2 months 2 weeks 6 days' until Laney's due date, today! She will be on cam in about a month!

I will have to take another video soon.

Ricky was all colt yesterday when we had family visit. He was mouthy, rearing and running up to everyone trying to play. I think the weather made him frisky and he thought it was his time to 'shine'



I was not happy when they pushed him away by his nose. I don't want my baby handled that way and got fussy with them. He gives you room when you throw up your hands and holler at him. You don't have to force him away.


----------



## MeganH

I sent my AMHA and AMHR papers off right after xmas and got all my AMHR papers back but not my AMHA. Should I call them? They sent a membership card I believe and that was it.

Also- can I search pedigrees online now that I am a member? I tried looking on amha and I needed a login and password?


----------



## cassie

thats exciting about marestare Megan and good idea with upping Laney's feed, you are such a good mumma to her!!  and Ricky of course!

if Finn gets really bad biting or trying to rear up on me I just give him a little flick on the nose, I try to avoid doing this but sometimes he is just ALL COLT! and won't listen to me at all so a little discipline is necessary.

have you felt much movement yet from Laney?


----------



## MeganH

Thank you, Diane



Do they have photos on the online registry or just info?

Cassie- Ricky will come at you with his mouth open a lot but not bite hard. (he has bit my butt a few times LOL) When I see him coming at me like that I try to yell and throw my hands up to shoo him back. With him actually biting I'd have to discipline him more. He reacts immediately to my husbands voice it is so loud lol. I want to get him on video but I'll have to wait till I have my hubby with me. I may see what I can do without him later today.

I have been able to feel and see foal movement with Laney






She is a little jumpy when you touch her certain places so I am trying to work with her and get her used to me. I doubt she would let me braid her tail right now. I need to groom them good if this rain will ever go away. I tried to feel her this morning but she lifted her leg on me, so I stood back to watch and saw a good roll though so I know the foal is active.


----------



## MeganH

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Just the registration information (owner, color, height, sex, owner, breeder, etc.) then registered foals (if any) and their pedigree.
> 
> But I have an album of about 1,000 horses, and I'll be happy to share any photos I have of a horse(s) that you might like a picture of!



I'll have to send you a PM


----------



## MeganH

Here is a video from the day I took those last pictures. Ricky got in a big puddle to play.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojps5LqKvms

We are seriously looking into getting a riding horse now. My son takes barrel racing lessons 1 day a week. A friend of mine from his barn has 2 horses she boards at another little barn down the road from us and they have very reasonable pasture board. It would only be $30 more then my son's monthly lesson fee to board our own horse and we ALL could ride whenever we wanted. The barn he rides at now has a horse they may be selling so they are having Austin ride him a few times before they make a decision to sell and we will have the chance to buy him before they tell the others. It is a good opportunity. He is a nicely gaited western riding horse. My son would quit the lessons- which he already has told me he is getting bored with. He said he just wants to be able to ride outside of lessons. I am getting excited..





Laney is looking good. I gave her a real good grooming and tried to feel for movement but she was moving around herself so it was hard. *She is 264 days in foal today*!


----------



## Eagle

Typical boys! There is Laney walking right on the edge so not to get her feet wet.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Go Ricky Go!! Laney looks completely unimpressed, bless her.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Eagle said:


> Typical boys! There is Laney walking right on the edge so not to get her feet wet.


Boys will be boys



. He looks like he is having lots of fun tho.

Great video


----------



## cassie

haha Megan that viddeo was so cute!

Diane!!!!!!



:rofl



:rofl



:rofl



:rofl








how do you find those videos?!?? LOL man that is too funny


----------



## lucky lodge

that is one deep puddle



:rofl



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## Wings

MeganH said:


> We are seriously looking into getting a riding horse now. My son takes barrel racing lessons 1 day a week. A friend of mine from his barn has 2 horses she boards at another little barn down the road from us and they have very reasonable pasture board. It would only be $30 more then my son's monthly lesson fee to board our own horse and we ALL could ride whenever we wanted. The barn he rides at now has a horse they may be selling so they are having Austin ride him a few times before they make a decision to sell and we will have the chance to buy him before they tell the others. It is a good opportunity. He is a nicely gaited western riding horse. My son would quit the lessons- which he already has told me he is getting bored with. He said he just wants to be able to ride outside of lessons. I am getting excited..


Sounds exciting!



I quit riding when I started building my breeding herd. I had a knee injury and needed the funds to buy the horses! A year on now and injury resolved I'm itching to get back in the saddle though! So much for quitting!


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> Sounds exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> I quit riding when I started building my breeding herd. I had a knee injury and needed the funds to buy the horses! A year on now and injury resolved I'm itching to get back in the saddle though! So much for quitting!


well get back on then Bree =D nothing better then going for a nice long ride!!!



I love it!!! I've just started getting Smartie back into work and was riding him twice a week, (he has had a bit of time off n is really unfit LOL ) then the rain has started again and the grass is too wet!



at the moment I have to take any chance I can get, haven't ridden him in two weeks and I'm itching to get back on so I can imagine how bad you must want to Bree!!

Megan what sort of horse are you looking at? I really hope you are able to get your horse!! =D do you ride much Megan?


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> well get back on then Bree =D nothing better then going for a nice long ride!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love it!!! I've just started getting Smartie back into work and was riding him twice a week, (he has had a bit of time off n is really unfit LOL ) then the rain has started again and the grass is too wet!
> 
> 
> 
> at the moment I have to take any chance I can get, haven't ridden him in two weeks and I'm itching to get back on so I can imagine how bad you must want to Bree!!


I've been pottering aroudn bareback on this tubby, short kids pony who badly needs to lose weight



Not quite the same as my beloved flatwork!



It's also bareback because his saddle won't fit and he has no wither so I'm really working on my balance



:rofl

After Nationals I'll start lessons again



I want to save up for a fancy pants weanling and bring it up myself.



> Megan what sort of horse are you looking at? I really hope you are able to get your horse!! =D do you ride much Megan?


Yes do share Megan! I need to be inspired!


----------



## Eagle

Diane, you are such a scream





Megan that sounds very exciting, You are so lucky that your family shares your passion. Matteo has 2 amazing ponies but he just isn't interested



The only riding I get these days is jumping on his ponies bareback but they have been out of work for 4 years and usually buck me off within minutes



I must get someone to video me next time I fly


----------



## MeganH

LOL Diane!!





Boys will definitely be boys!

It poured again last night!!



Just when my paddocks had dried and were not mud! At least the one we have sectioned off is getting well watered.

I used to ride english at a farm when I was a kid. And we had family and friends with horses we would ride. My parents would never let me have one of course. I rode western as I got older and only have ridden every now and then since I had my kids. I really have had to relearn everything after all the time and my body changing. I was surprised when I rode with my son at his barn it was so hard for me to get back into things.

My son says Jake (the horse we are looking at) is "a BIG horse- NOT a pony." (the barn he rides at has several pony mixes that are 14hh or so, including the one he rides and loves, Diablo. Then they have several real, nice and big horses) We are going to get Jakes background and all his official info this coming week when we go to look at him and watch Austin ride him. I am so glad the trainer will be there to talk to me about what she sees in him and how he matches with Austin. She has already told me he has beautiful gaits and I will be able to learn everything over again on him really nicely.

I am going to have to put in Austin's month notice though to end his lessons



I am really hating to do it- but we will gain more when we purchase our own horse and want to give us time to save up a bit. We can't do both lessons and board at the same time. And once we move into a bigger property we'll be able to bring our large horse with us!

Jake is sorrel with some white stockings and markings on his face and a flaxen mane. I will have to take pictures next time we see him. See if you ladies approve


----------



## cassie

wow he sounds lovely Megan how exciting for you!! I love having my ponies but I love having my Smartie! he is the best horse! and I love him so much!

I'm sure you guys will be the same with Jake! can't wait to see some piccies!!


----------



## Eagle

I was thinking exactly the same thing Diane, I would probably be o.k once I was "on board" but the getting up could cause quite the problem, I am a stiff as a plank and as agile as a rock


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Diane - that video is a scream!!












Megan this all sounds so exciting - yes, would love to see some pictures please.





A tip for getting on a horse in a dignified way - use a strong garden chair (puts you more or less on a level for the stirrup - if you ride at a longish dressage length). Where have all those wonderful solid 'mounting blocks' gone that used to be in all stable yards in the old days?

Of course once you are 'up there' you then have the problem of getting off again???


----------



## Wings

AnnaC said:


> LOL!! Diane - that video is a scream!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan this all sounds so exciting - yes, would love to see some pictures please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tip for getting on a horse in a dignified way - use a strong garden chair (puts you more or less on a level for the stirrup - if you ride at a longish dressage length). Where have all those wonderful solid 'mounting blocks' gone that used to be in all stable yards in the old days?
> 
> Of course once you are 'up there' you then have the problem of getting off again???



I ALWAYS use a mounting block, even on a pony! I think it's better for their backs.

Plus it makes an awesome excuse


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> I ALWAYS use a mounting block, even on a pony! I think it's better for their backs.
> 
> Plus it makes an awesome excuse


I'm exactly the same Bree



I even have a purple mounting block hehe



its made by the people who make the plastic water tanks here in Australia ( one of our suppliers so I get it cheaper



its the best! lol)

and it has three different levels for smaller or higher horses, or smaller or taller people



like me!! lol and its great I leave it out where I ride and don't have to worry about weather



love it!


----------



## MeganH

I remember having to get up on 15-16hh horses at the barn I rode at when I was like 10 or 11 without a mounting block. Someone would help push once you got your foot up in the stirrup.

Austin's barn has a mounting block and they make you use it every time. Luckily, the farm we are going to board at has a mounting block too



They are expanding the riding arena they have too





We are going out to my son's barn today or tomorrow so I will remember my camera to take pictures. I will be giving Austin's notice to end lessons after he finishes February



Good thing is that several people from his barn own horses at the new place we board so that is fun!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Mounting blocks sounds like the cats meow. I used a 55 gal barrel. of course I rode my horse bare back. Didn't have a saddle. good thing she was so gentle.


----------



## Eagle

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Maybe I could just hire a helicopter to air lift me and drop me in the saddle!!









Good job you own a private jet


----------



## Wings

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Never used a mounting block before!! Where were they when I needed them?? But at my age -- I think I'd have trouble getting on top of the mounting block!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I could just hire a helicopter to air lift me and drop me in the saddle!!






:rofl

Back when I started mounting blocks were a major no no, we had to be able to mount anything without assistance!

But now there's a huge push to use them to reduce the yank on the saddle of mounting a tall beastie and every riding school and agistment I know of uses them. I just have a milk crate to clamber onto the pony but will need something bigger if I get my next baby!


----------



## MeganH

They tell Austin at the barn he rides at now it is bad for the horses back and shifts the saddle when you don't use a mounting block. It is much easier with the block for sure.

Ricky is responding to a loud 'AANT!'



he's starting to do better



Still have to be careful when you have your back turned as he loves those surprise attacks and he got me once today while I was cleaning his pen.

We are going to lessons this afternoon- Not sure if Austin will be on Jake or not since this is a makeup lesson, but his normal horse, Diablo, is already being ridden so it will have to be someone else. I will bring my camera. We stopped by real fast yesterday to give Diablo and Jake a carrot (my hubby wanted to see him bad lol) and Jake was such a sweet boy. Handsome and has some long legs. He could use some meat on him in my opinion- but that can be sorted



He is being kept in a paddock with some very rude young boys who picked at him a little so I am sure he would be glad to move elsewhere.

More foal movement today and last night



I love being able to feel them





Will post some pictures later!!


----------



## cassie

Yay for foal movement, yay for riding lesson, yay for visiting jake!! Yay for everything lolWhen I used to do vaulting ( gymnastics on horses) we used to vault on to the bum of the horse hehe the poor horses I can't believe the crazy stuff I I'd lol of course couldn't do it now lol


----------



## MeganH

Jake











Ricky













Laney


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooo great pictures Megan - loved the one of the cheeky Ricky!!

Your Jake is a nice looking boy - he's got a real sweet look about him too so I can see how you all fell in love with him. Can I ask how old he is and how tall? And how tall/old is Austin? (sorry if you have already posted all this elsewhere.)

Providing Jake is the right age, sensible and well trained then I think that he may suit Austin very well. BUT and I'm sorry to say this (just my opinion I hasten to add) Jake is not going to be up to your hubby's weight.

Jake is a lightweight in build, he is lacking the bone to ever be a weight carrier no matter how much one could build/muscle up his body. To get an idea of weight you need to weigh the rider plus weigh the saddle that will be used, and remember the riders clothes/boots etc especially if the weather is cold. Then you also need to factor in the experience of the rider. An experienced rider will be able to 'carry' their own weight when on a horse and correctly position themselves to be as light as possible on the horse's back. Did you know that a rider who loses their balance even for a moment (small sway backwards as the horse moves off) TREBBLES their weight at that moment!! The correct position when riding needs the rider to be sitting upright, but relaxed, with their shoulder, hip and heel in a straight vertical line. Anyone who sits in a saddle with their lower legs forward in front of this line, is putting the weight of their body behind the movement of the horse and thus increasing the weight the horse has to carry.

Another point regarding the horse is that the 'plates' on the ends of all its bones only 'close' slowly starting from the foot upwards and over time covering all the bones in the body until those on the length of the spine close - the horse now has a fully matured and strong skeleton. The spine finally 'matures' during the horse's 6th year!! This is why so many horses that are broken at 2 and 3 and ridden hard at 4 and 5 have problems with their legs and spines (backs). So even if you are buying a horse who is older than 7, it is often a good idea to try to find out what sort of life he has had during his younger years.

I hope some of this is helpful to you - even if it is not what you necessarily want to hear. maybe some of the others will give you their opinions. Whatever you choose to do (maybe as you will be moving, Jake for Austin and another horse for hubby!!????) I wish you the very best of luck.


----------



## Equuisize

Gosh Laney is moving along closer and closer.

I always think that last months are the hardest when you tell Mommy every night,

'Give me that baby, please" 11 months is just to long to wait. LOL

I like Anna's thought's on Jake.

The more details you get on him the best you'll be able to decide if he's the boy for you.

I like him cause he's a red head. I always 'see' red headed when I'm looking for a horse.

I love those gorgeous red coats, shining in the sun.


----------



## MeganH

Thanks





Austin is 9 years old and 70lbs. Jake is either 8 or 10 years old and 15hh. He was trained western pleasure for showing but his owner was injured on a different horse and couldn't ride anymore. So he is gaited and well trained- but wasn't being ridden or worked so she opted to sell him.

I want more weight on him for sure. Do you think I will be able to get him in better condition weigh/muscle wise? With good food and being worked? I do want him to have more meat as I will ride him too. That picture of him with my husband makes him look smaller then he really is. He looks like a pony lol

Here is another photo- you can tell he is not wide at all in this photo- but his head is very nice and fits his height so I hope I can help him fill out and get in shape? (please ignore my husbands expression lol)




here is him next to a horse (who is a little shorter then Jake but still 15hh) that is in good shape. I like to see the nice round hind end and you can see Jake needs more weight.




I really appreciate all the input and info! It does help a lot. Luckily, there are other horses at the place we will board hubby can ride.


----------



## cassie

I agree with Anna and Nancy, Megan. Jake is a lovely boy, love that blaze and with a bit of conditioning love and attention I think he looks a gorgeous man!

I have to agree about your hubby maybe being a little big for Jake, I think he would be the perfect size for yourself and Austin, but I think your hubby might be better suited to a hunter something with a thicker bone set so that both the horse and hubby can have a great time, and reduce risk of injury.

Hope this is ok for me to say this, he is a lovely horse! and as Anna said looks really kind!

he looks his height!  with a bit of work he is going to be a gorgeous horse! I am so excited for you!! Yippee!!!!


----------



## Equuisize

This is my opinion.

8 to 10 years old is a nice age for a gelding.

They've had some life experiences, hopefully good and have the first edge of

foolishness off them, plus a long useful life ahead of them.

Jake needs some more groceries & conditioning, to slowly bring him to what will be his peak condition.

Muscling goes down pretty darn quick when they aren't being used.

I think what you need to consider is how he will be used, how hard he will be used and

what kind of riding you desire to do with him, as a family.

If he's going to have light use by your husband, I don't see any long term issues.

If you're going to ask him to take your husband, up in the mountains and on a week long

pack trip, probably not the right horse.

If your son is going to possibly use him in 4-H, or something similar, as a performance horse or a

gaming horse with conditioning and training he'll be perfect.

I know when we got our first horse many many moons ago, it was a family horse .... supposedly. Didn't last

long like that. We ended up with a horse for each person and when my sons were showing, heavily,

no one rode their horses, but them.

It became serious activity for them so the letting friends come 'ride' who had no experience,

who sat on the horse and used the horse's mouth as a steering wheel, well, that ended.

Trust your experience and your gut and you'll know what horse is right for which rider in the family.

Plus have tons of fun!!!!


----------



## cassie

Nancy, you have said it exactly right lol good work



Megan hope you all really enjoy your jake



He is lovely n sounds like the perfect horse especially for you n you son


----------



## Eagle

Megan I love the pic of Ricky



he is just way too funny! Laney is moving along nicely and getting a good shape to her tummy





Jake is a real cutie and has a wonderful eye, I bet Austin is really excited, there is nothing more precious than the memories of your first horse/pony. Mine was called Mr Perkins.


----------



## MeganH

Thank you everyone



We are so excited right now. I could cry. Things have really fallen nicely into place for us and with some work I think Jake will be a wonderful horse. His face really does reflect his sweet nature. Austin's trainer said if she had room for him she would have bought him in a heartbeat. She is a big fan of him.

I love getting shots of Ricky horsing around. He is such a silly boy. He was trying to pull my muck bucket around by the rope yesterday as I was cleaning out his pen.



I don't know how you couldn't love him lol

Laney's belly is looking so good! She really is growing these last months. So exciting! Only a few weeks and she will be on camera.. then a few weeks after that and there will be a little foal!


----------



## AnnaC

Megan, thank you for not taking objuection to what I said in my last post. I also think that Jake will be the perfect horse for Austin, plus he can start off with him right away and they can progress slowly together as you get Jake fitter and more muscled up - just be careful that a lot of good food doesn't make Jake too lively! Improving him slowly will give you a chance to work it in with Jake's gaining confidence and experience.

And if there is another horse at your new boarding place that hubby could borrow, then that will be perfect (until you get another horse of course!!



)

I cant wait for Laney to be up on Marestare.



Be sure to keep that extra food going, she must not be allowed to drop any weight (I still think she could be carrying a bit more weight at this stage of the game) as a lot of mares will suddenly give more to their foals in this last month and lose it from themselves.

Wonder what Ricky will think of his new little bro' or sis'??


----------



## cassie

haha I reckon Ricky will LOVE his new bro or sis!!! I can so imagine him running around trying to show the new baby how to roll in the mud, rear up hopefully not how to nip mummy Megan...



shhhh lol

I am so excited for your new baby Megan!!! yippee!!



:yeah


----------



## MeganH

I know Ricky will be so happy to have a little one around. I'm sure he won't want to be kept away at first- but he will be until Laney is ok with him being around her baby.

Here is a video of my son on Jake last night.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZW_uAD-5aJE

It is super dark- hard to see- but Jake is going to be a great horse. He is highly trained. We just need to know his cues so I'll be sure to have a pen and paper ready next time we talk to the seller.

He is trained Western Pleasure. If anyone on here knows basic Western Pleasure cues please PM me or let me know on here! His cue to start to walk is slight pressure from the inside of your legs. He is also spur trained so if anyone knows how to stop, slow etc with that way of training please share!

*Laney is 270 days today*!! I tried to peak at her udder but she spooked when I tried to get to close under her. I'll have to use a camera and take a quick shot instead of putting my head under her. Even the camera spooks her when you hold it under her but I'll try to work with her on it.


----------



## Wings

AnnaC said:


> Another point regarding the horse is that the 'plates' on the ends of all its bones only 'close' slowly starting from the foot upwards and over time covering all the bones in the body until those on the length of the spine close - the horse now has a fully matured and strong skeleton. The spine finally 'matures' during the horse's 6th year!! This is why so many horses that are broken at 2 and 3 and ridden hard at 4 and 5 have problems with their legs and spines (backs). So even if you are buying a horse who is older than 7, it is often a good idea to try to find out what sort of life he has had during his younger years.


Another reason I want my own baby to bring up! I hate this modern mindset of having it at GP dressage by 7, National Cutting by 5, etc

Let babies BE babies! So you have to wait a few extra years, so what? It's just extra years at the other end of things!

Jake looks totaly sweet




Although you shouldn't put photos of him in the same post as Rickey because that little dude just upstages everyone



:rofl


----------



## MeganH

Laney is doing well! She seems to be losing some of her hind end so I have upped her feed/hay again. I am able to touch her belly and take some pictures of her udder without making her nervous now



She is getting bigger every day.

Ricky has an appointment next week to be checked by the vet and schedule his castration. Within a few weeks he will be a gelding. I haven't had a chat with him about this yet





We are moving Jake to our boarding barn in a few hours!!!!






I met with his owner yesterday and they went over his cues while the owner of my son's riding barn rode him so I could see him do his stuff and he was perfect! Did everything right on cue! Very excited and will have to charge my camera so I can take photos today!

I have the cams up right now to of our lovely mares. I watch them whenever I can- but haven't been able to comment much on the threads. I have caught a nasty cold/cough bug and am *trying* to take it easy. We are busy right now!

Laney is 273 days in foal today! And she will be up on Mare Stare in 25 days!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

the video is a lil dark but from what I can see your son has plenty of confidence and he looks like a great horse for him 



 hope your cold gets better soon..well done on gaining laney's confidence with the camera makes it easier for us to get to see lotsa pictures 



 ...cant wait to watch her on marestare


----------



## cassie

great news about Laney coming on marestare!! very exciting!!!



can't wait to watch her

haha I have to do the same with little Finn shortly too LOL



he doesn't know it yet



hehe

very exciting about Jake coming too!!! YAY


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooo cant wait to meet Laney 'in person' on marestare!








Well done too for spotting the need to up Laney's feed. I know that she is certainly not thin and I also know that you are worried about her getting too fat, but from now on until her baby is weaned, she will be giving her 'all' to the foal. She may be a mare who will need extra food over the next 6 months to help her keep that nice rounded look, or she might be one who need extra extra!! The trick is to keep ahead of the game and you seem to be perfectly 'on the ball', so well done you - Laney is a lucky girl!





Roll on marestare time!!


----------



## Eagle

Yeah, I am counting the days


----------



## MeganH

First- here is Jake in his new home







He did awesome loading and settled in really well. He is such a handsome, sweet boy





Next- Laney has lots of dirt and 'stuff' in the crease of her udder. Should I clean that when it gets closer? It's pretty yucky looking.


----------



## Eagle

Congratulations to you all on your new and adorable boy








As for Laney's boobies yes you can wash them with warm water to get them clean. Good Luck


----------



## JAX

He's so sweet looking!



:wub


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what a happy looking boy!! He has such a handsome sweet face - I'm sure you are all going to have loads of fun in the future.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Congratulations on getting your new boy home. He is beautiful


----------



## Wings

He is such a sweet looking boy! May your family have much fun with him





I wipe down the girls udders as we get closer but I don't do the full disinfectant regular wash that some studs do. I like to just clean it up a little for bubs.


----------



## cassie

WOW he looks lovely Megan and very very happy in his new home!!






have you or your son ridden him yet? !





yeah I wash the girls udders as they get closer, helps them to feel a little more comfy lol Suzie used to LOVE it! LOL


----------



## MeganH

Thank you everyone!

I know I have said this already but Laney is getting bigger every day! I need to take pictures. She is also seeming to want more affection from me. And she is always ready for meal time now.

The vet is coming out to check Ricky over and schedule his castration. I was in his pen with him this morning mucking and he was pretty frisky. We have out cameras all set up but not plugged in and was just imagining what a show it would have been if it were streaming. He tried several sneak attacks, I lifted my leg as if warning to kick and it worked well with him. He "gave in" a few times and tried to snuggle up to me and I gave him some scratches. I am so excited he will have a friend soon!

Cassie- we were out at the barn with Jake this evening. We are having a hard time finding a saddle that fits him well. My son's trainer may be coming out to school us on how we ride and his responses. He is very sensitive and we have to learn how to ride him using only our legs and seat. He needs little driving from his reins and my husband was pulling on them too much so he wasn't pleased tonight. He is such a sweet boy though. I can't get over how handsome he is


----------



## MeganH

Blahh!



Ricky hasn't dropped enough to be gelded



You can feel they are both there but he was either sucking them up good or they just are not down enough to geld. The vet said they are real small too so to keep checking and have them come back and check when they seem to be better. They were both down the other day (it was warmer) when I felt- but I'll just keep checking and they should drop more.


----------



## Eagle

Good Lord Megan you could at least whisper when you say "certain" things, boys get easily offended you know!



Try giving him some



next time and I sure all will drop out nicely


----------



## MeganH

Laney today, 276 days in foal








and here is her dirty udder (she is SO fuzzy underneath)




I see all the photos of the udders from behind and you can't see Laney's at all. Do you take those pictures at an angle from below under the tail?

and of course- Ricky


----------



## Eagle

they look great Megan




you will be able to see her boobies from behind once she has grown an udder

I thought about Ricky today cos Dipinto decided to do an ambush from behind and knocked me flying



he then charged off bucking



I was not impressed and I hope this isn't going to be his latest game



Eagle has sore feet and the girls are fat and preggo so he has no one to play with, I think I will go and buy him a new ball cos Fancy burst his. Oh the joys of having boys!


----------



## MeganH

I'll throw Ricky's exercise ball over to you. Ricky sure doesn't care for it lol


----------



## cassie

MeganH said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> I know I have said this already but Laney is getting bigger every day! I need to take pictures. She is also seeming to want more affection from me. And she is always ready for meal time now.
> 
> The vet is coming out to check Ricky over and schedule his castration. I was in his pen with him this morning mucking and he was pretty frisky. We have out cameras all set up but not plugged in and was just imagining what a show it would have been if it were streaming. He tried several sneak attacks, I lifted my leg as if warning to kick and it worked well with him. He "gave in" a few times and tried to snuggle up to me and I gave him some scratches. I am so excited he will have a friend soon!
> 
> Cassie- we were out at the barn with Jake this evening. We are having a hard time finding a saddle that fits him well. My son's trainer may be coming out to school us on how we ride and his responses. He is very sensitive and we have to learn how to ride him using only our legs and seat. He needs little driving from his reins and my husband was pulling on them too much so he wasn't pleased tonight. He is such a sweet boy though. I can't get over how handsome he is


thats so good Megan



I'm glad you are so happy with him!! I'm sure you will have lots of fun times with him!!

Suzie was really affectionate at the end of her pregnancy and Penny has been more affectionate too...

Laney is looking great by the way!! u must be so VERY excited!!!

Renee, I hope Dipinto decides to be good again! I hope he didn't hurt you!!

Look after Eagle and give your lovely girls a hug from me!! can we see some pics of them? (if you can get out of the house that is lol you can post them on Suzie's thread if you like








Megan its hard when they are fluffy, I remember I couldn't see Suzie's from behind at first either LOL and then I could hehe won't be long and you will see them


----------



## MeganH

I am waiting for the audio to load... but I have a video to share once it is ready!









eeek!!


----------



## Eagle

Coooeeeeeee where are youuuuuu?


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooo a video








Megan you wont see Laney's udder 'pop out' between her back legs from behind until she's probably a week away from foaling. Plus you wont see any increase in her udder size at all until she is around 4weeks away from foaling, so a little while to go yet.





It is a brilliant idea to have your trainer over to help you learn how to handle Jake as he is obviously very well trained in a certain way and this could cause confusion for both him and you. How lucky that you have someone that you can call on, and well done you for asking for help!

Saddles are extremely difficult to fit, plus he is going to change shape once you get a bit more condtion on him. Would it be possible to borrow a saddle that would fit him now, then you can buy him his own saddle once he has improved/changed shape?


----------



## MeganH

FINALLY!! Ricky was playing with his ball today!! I had the camera right by me when I turned and saw him with it!! I was so excited!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SiMAUhvcRg


















Anna- we definitely are borrowing saddles and bits until we are sure what is good for him. I got another saddle to try on him tonight and a different bit as well. Our horse friends are so nice and they said they have all been there with a new horse trying to figure things out.. so to take time and borrow what we need.

I will take the camera tonight and try to get some shots


----------



## Eagle

Yeah he has learnt, he is just so cute and delicate, lol I thought he was going to go for a spin on the bike too. Rofl


----------



## AnnaC

Way to go Ricky!!











He is just so cute - good job you had your camera.


----------



## cassie

hehe YAY how cute!!! good on you Ricky!!








don't you just love seeing them playing with the ball!!

Finn's one needs pumping at the moment but I put it in with him to see what he did, it still rolls around and he figured he could bite it, and pick it up n throw it LOL



was so funny!!!

can't help much with the saddle fitting... Smartie luckily came with his saddle that was already fitted... don't know what its like over there but here we have saddle fitters that either come to you or you take your horse to them and they make sure the saddle fits perfectly and make alterations as needed (a bit like a wedding dress



hehe)

hope you get the perfect saddle for Jake, do you guys ride western over there or english?


----------



## a mini dream come true

:yeah



Yeah Ricky. Looks like his having a ball



:rofl


----------



## MeganH

LOL Renee. I didn't know what he was thinking about that little bike. My daughter brought it back to play on it when the vet was over on Tuesday.

Jake did really well tonight! We have to keep working with him to keep him focused while we are riding him but he did well with me on him tonight! I need to learn to be a better rider for him lol. Of course there are no pictures to share since I was riding- hubby often forgets to take pictures even when I ask lol. It was getting dark outside though so they wouldn't have been the best anyways.

Cassie- We are riding him Western but he was trained and shown in both Western and English. You can see videos of him from before on youtube. Just search his registered name: Sheiks Sportster


----------



## cassie

That's so cool Megan!!!! was he nice to ride? Was that your first ride on him?


----------



## Lindi-loo

Awww great video of cutie Ricky 



 hes such a sweetie


----------



## MeganH

We have ridden him a few times. I had a saddle that was too small for him this weekend and he was not happy about it so last night was the longest ride. He has awesome gaits. Very very smooth. He is a FUN horse to ride. I love his jog. I had never ridden a jog before him (he does all the Western and English gaits- so walk, jog, lope and walk, trot, canter) and I love it.

Here is a video of him being shown English. This is NOT me riding.. but it is my horse





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVqYLafT7gI

He won 2nd place in that class in the video- his first time showing English


----------



## cassie

he looks to be a very smooth ride



have you upped his feed now Megan?

something that won't make him hot but will get the condition onto him...



I think he is going to be just gorgeous when he is in full summer coat and in great condition!!!!





Smarite is an example of how some love care and condition can make the world of difference...

hope you don't mind me posting the pics as examples hehe

pics of when I first got him... quite skinny (much to skinny for my liking anyway) still healthy but needing some work and toning up...




after about a year with me... looking gorgeous (if I do say so myself hehe) and very healthy for being 20 years old!




then early last year... at 21, ready for his photo shoot for my friends wedding



(all done up)







I am sure Jake will look just as handsome if not more handsome then my Smartie man, under your care Megan, you take such great care of your horses!!





what feed have you got him on??


----------



## Eagle

Well done Cassie, Smartie is gorgeous now.


----------



## MeganH

Smartie is so handsome! He looks great now!

We have upped his feed- we have to figure out the new scoop he is getting at his boarding barn cause it is larger then the scoop he got at my son's riding barn. I'm going to take our scale out to weight it today. We may be feeding a little too much right now so I might make some changes in how they feed him. He is on Purina's Horseman's Edge 12:6 pellets.


----------



## MeganH

I just posted a thread on the main forum about my hay. I need help if you can give any advice, ladies





http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=127911


----------



## AnnaC

Thanks for the video Megan, he certainly looks like a smooth obedient ride! How long ago was it taken? He still looks a bit underweight in it, but I'm sure he will soon improve with your love and care.





I noticed that he moves very close in front - seen mostly near the end once he turned round and headed almost back towards the camera. You might like to ask someone about the possibility of him wearing protective boots on his front legs for a while - until he builds a bit more strength with your feeding programme - it will help prevent him fron knocking one hoof against the fetlock of the other leg and bruising himself.

It was interesting to see the American 'style' of English riding! What sort of class was that on the video - just wondered what the judge was looking for as that would perhaps explain the style of riding? Just keen to know as it really interests me.





I read your other post about your hay. If it is just a bit dusty, then give it a good shake up as you go to feed it, then move it to a fresh spot before damping it down with some water - probably no need to soak it. But if either Laney or Ricky start coughing then get yourself a barrel or a tank, fill it with water and dunk each of your hay feeds in it for a couple of hours. Unfortunately a lot of horses dont like wet hay, plus some of the goodness seems to be washed away in the soaking - hopefully your hay will be ok with just the damping down!

Regarding the weed, sorry but not sure what it is (it does look a bit like Renee's Rose Bay Willow herb which is harmless) so I would be very careful. Can you find an Agricultural college or even a good feed merchant who could perhaps identify it for you?

Nearly forgot to say that you will need fresh water in that tank for every time you soak a new batch of hay!


----------



## MeganH

That video was taken in August 2010. I do want weight and muscle put on him for sure. In that class I think they were looking at the gaits and transitions between them- but I am not too sure. I will have to pay close attention and look at his legs- I see what you are saying how he keeps his legs close together in front. I will have the trainers look at him.

I broke into a new bale of the better hay (the one that was only a little dusty) and it was hardly dusty at all.



I found mold in the other weedy hay so we are taking all those bales out of the shed and getting rid of them.



I'm not messing with that.


----------



## AnnaC

Good news about the hay Megan, lets hope the rest of those bales will also be ok.


----------



## Wings

With weight building one of the first things I up is roughage, usually the hay portion. SInce the roughage won't tend to 'heat up' behaviour it's always a good start.






I LOVE oil! Taken from someone better at phrasing this stuff then me



> When starch (typically in the form of grain), is fed to horses in large quantities, there is a risk of starch overload into the hindgut. This can culminate in "fizzy" behaviour, which can result in stressful and dangerous situations for both horse and rider. The risk of starch overload can be minimised by replacing some grain in the feed with oil, to provide energy. Oil provides a source of ‘cool' energy, which is not associated with ‘fizzy' behaviour.


So the oil tends to not heat them up, can be very cost effective and is also a great coat conditioner


----------



## MeganH

How much oil do they get each day/feeding? And what type(s)?

The only thing I hate about him being boarded is that I am not feeding him.. so I have to trust they are doing what I am telling them to do. I don't like this part at all. They do give them all beet pulp with their feed and I think they wet it down.

Cassie- How much are you feeding Smartie every feeding/every day?

I am going to weigh the feed today. According to Purina Jake should eat about 10lbs of feed and 10 lbs of hay. He get's 2 big flakes of hay a day (at about 5 lbs each).. we will see how much each scoop of feed is.

I am so obsessive with my animals (and kids lol).. I have to do lots and lots of research and make sure I take good care of them. I do wish we could move soon so I could be feeding Jake and not worry how someone else is doing it.


----------



## AnnaC

I dont think he is getting enough hay Megan (unless he's out on good pasture for at least half the day) Did you say that he is around 15 hands? Back when I had 'big' horses (sorry I keep harping back to the past) we used to work on a very basic "double the horse's height for the amount of food it should be getting", obviously depending on whether it was a good or bad doer and the 'work' it was doing. So you could say that Jake should be looking at an overall amount of 30lbs of food a day. So 10lbs of feed would need to be balanced with 20lbs of munching fibre - good grass or hay. Also a horse should not receive more than 4lbs of hard feed in any one meal (preferably a little less) so Jake should have his main food broken into 3 feeds not 2 - do you know if they feed three times a day, some yards do and some dont, but it might be worth asking because a horse's stomach can only hold so much food at once, any extra food will simply get pushed on through before it is digested and can lead to colic quite apart from the fact that it wont be doing the horse any good if undigested.

Hope you can make sense of this LOL!! I know how difficult it is for you at the moment and how frustrating because you cant have Jake home with you. But just do your best for now, he certainly wont be getting any worse with what you are asking them to feed him, and before too long (hopefully) he will behome and under your care and attention.


----------



## cassie

Smartie gets 2scops white chaff 2 scoops Lucerne chaff 2 scoops mitavite gum nuts ( which is a pellet feed designed for older horses) I have also just added a cup of rice bran oil morning n night and some speedi beet at night... He is on good grass 24/7 and he ets 2 big flakes of Lucerne hayn two big flakes meadow hay during the day...He is only 14.2 hh but lost quite a bit of condition over winter n I'm building his weight backup Hope that helps you a little...


----------



## MeganH

I appreciate all of the advice (I really do!



)

Jake is 15.2 hh. I know they don't feed 3 times a day- only a few horses get feed twice a day (Jake and 2 or 3 others) at the farm, and they hay all of them twice a day. I am using the recommendations from Purina and Jake's specific feed- then we will go from there on how he is gaining/holding weight. He is turned out 24/7 on acres and acres of grass as well. This is the chart Purina gives for his feed:




I know every feed is different and every horse is different too, so I am trying what they recommend and then seeing how he does with it. It is more then what he was getting according to the riding barn owner. The previous owner said he was an easy keeper- but I want him a bit meatier then they were keeping him.

I am going to look into that oil for him too


----------



## cassie

yeah I think its really great stuff!!! Smartie is so funny with it!! I mis it more into his feed now, but the first time I just poured it over his feed n he took a big mouthful of feed got a big taste of it and put his head high and bared his teeth (you know how horses do that LOL) never know quite how to explain it LOL but he does it quite alot and I laugh every time





let us know how you go with getting that oil from what Bree says the Rice bran oil is the best one to get... I'm going to try get it in a bigger and cheaper tub as the one I have isn't big enough and quite expensive LOL


----------



## MeganH

Laney is 282 days today!! Yesterday she had exactly 2 months till her due date! She will be on Mare Stare in less then 20 days!





Here she is this morning











And of course- Ricky wondering what is so interesting about Laney that I had to take pictures of her and not him lol


----------



## Eagle

not long to go and we are counting the days





Megan



what happened to her mane?


----------



## MeganH

Eagle said:


> not long to go and we are counting the days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan
> 
> 
> 
> what happened to her mane?


?? It's the same as always. The darker hair is much shorter then the light. She is pintaloosa and appys can have short, sad manes lol Her's has always been like that. go to the very first post on this thread and you'll see her older pictures are the same.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Laney is looking good and s so is Ricky


----------



## MeganH

The lovely Diane looked at Laney's history and we now know Laney has had 4 colts.

Last year she had a sorrel colt (I am not sure the father's coloring as they haven't registered this foal yet- I saw him at the farm)

in 2010 she had a bay appaloosa colt when bred to a chestnut appaloosa stallion

in 2009 she had a sorrel/chestnut pinto colt when bred to a chestnut pinto stallion

and in 2008 she had a sorrel chestnut pinto colt when bred to a solid black stallion

Interesting to know- we shall see what she has this year after being bred to a black and white pinto stallion that is homozygous for black factor and the tobiano genes


----------



## Eagle

Sorry to panic you Megan,



I thought you had cut it all off, it must be the angle of the pic or maybe me


----------



## AnnaC

So after all those colts ahe has been saving up her special DAUGHTER just for you!


----------



## MeganH

Eagle said:


> Sorry to panic you Megan,
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you had cut it all off, it must be the angle of the pic or maybe me


lol its ok. I ran out to check her after that. I think the angle and the lack of light since she was under her shelter makes it look like theres nothing there.. but her little mane is still there


----------



## MeganH

AnnaC said:


> So after all those colts ahe has been saving up her special DAUGHTER just for you!


The nail test did say a filly is on the way. I am sure Ricky doesn't care as long as he has another friend



SO excited to see though!


----------



## Eagle

Oh contraire! I am sure Ricky would much prefer a filly


----------



## MeganH

He probably would love a filly as long as her belly wasn't bigger then his so she wouldn't get more attention then he does. He watches me rub and check Laney over everyday like "WHAT is so special about her? Come love on me so I can nip you"

In TWO WEEKS from today Laney will be on camera on Mare Stare!!



She is 285 days today!

She is such a lovely girl- she lets me rub her and check her over everyday without protest now. I think she enjoys the belly scratches.



That baby loves to move around and kick whenever I feel for it too





I put some pictures on facebook but here are two from last night when my son rode Jake for anyone who couldn't see


----------



## Eagle

two weeks so lets start the count down.





Austin looks like he is having fun, it does frighten me a bit though



he would have a long way to fall



sorry it is the mum in me that makes me worry. I have no idea how my mum survived all my adventures, I was up to something with my horses daily and it was usually no good.lol


----------



## MeganH

I have always worried about him falling- even on the pony/horse cross he normally rides at the horse farm. Diablo (the pony cross he loves so much) has a mind of his own, will buck, and moves FAST! I wouldn't ride him but Austin does great on him. Jake has a lot more sense then Diablo and does not go fast so it makes me feel better about him being higher up on him.

Here is him on Diablo- fast little booger he is. He and Austin are a good team though. They have similar personalities.




I am getting so excited for Laney



I can hardly wait. I know-I know.. I have a month and a few weeks but still!!


----------



## AnnaC

Cant wait for Laney to be up on camera.








Great pictures of Jake and Austin, they both look very happy.





Just one thing - has Austin been instructed to ride 'English' by pushing his heels down? The 'grip with the knees and push the heels down' way of teaching went out of the window years ago here in the UK. To grip with the knees makes the lower body stiffen up and pushes you up out of the saddle so that you 'bounce', especially at the canter, but worse still, to push your heels down stiffens the ankle and forces the lower leg forward in front of the vertical and therefore your weight to the back of the saddle, making it much more difficult to do the rising trot. In the late 1940's and 50's (when I was taught and regularly riding with the local Pony ahd Horse Clubs) this was the style of riding taught, But by the 60's things had moved on to the balance and relaxation way of modern riding and, boy, did I fid it dificult to change and relearn!! Just wanted to make sure that Austin moves in the right direction while he is young enough to adapt - but perhaps that will also depend upon what Jake is used to in style from his rider and how he has been taught the aids?

More pictures of the sweet Laney and that pickle Ricky when you have time please.


----------



## MeganH

AnnaC said:


> Cant wait for Laney to be up on camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pictures of Jake and Austin, they both look very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one thing - has Austin been instructed to ride 'English' by pushing his heels down? The 'grip with the knees and push the heels down' way of teaching went out of the window years ago here in the UK. To grip with the knees makes the lower body stiffen up and pushes you up out of the saddle so that you 'bounce', especially at the canter, but worse still, to push your heels down stiffens the ankle and forces the lower leg forward in front of the vertical and therefore your weight to the back of the saddle, making it much more difficult to do the rising trot. In the late 1940's and 50's (when I was taught and regularly riding with the local Pony ahd Horse Clubs) this was the style of riding taught, But by the 60's things had moved on to the balance and relaxation way of modern riding and, boy, did I fid it dificult to change and relearn!! Just wanted to make sure that Austin moves in the right direction while he is young enough to adapt - but perhaps that will also depend upon what Jake is used to in style from his rider and how he has been taught the aids?
> 
> More pictures of the sweet Laney and that pickle Ricky when you have time please.


This is so interesting because they do teach you to always push your heels down here (at least at this riding barn). I started back in the english saddle last year taking a few lessons and it was HARD to post a trot and keep my heels down. It almost hurt- but I am also out of shape lol. If I am right I think they said with your heels down your feet will not go into the stirrup (and get stuck) if things get out of hand. But they do teach heels down here. Jake was initially trained as a Western pleasure horse- and this is what we want to keep riding him as. They used him for both English and Western in the end and began to jump him- but I want to keep him Western. We are shopping for saddles right now so we borrow our fellow riders and last night the one that fit Austin best was our friend's english saddle. The western one we use is a big one. We'll get him a smaller Western saddle soon.

I'd like to see how they teach riding over in the UK


----------



## AnnaC

"if you push your heels down it will stop your foot sliding into the stirrup and getting trapped"..............and if you have any sort of dampness on the sole of your boot which also makes the stirrup wet, then when you push your heels down the stirrup can fly off your toe, up into the air and hit you in the face!!

LOL!! Megan - there are many dangers in horse riding as you well know! Actually I wouldn't let Austin ride without safety stirrups anyway, or, if they dont make safety ones for western saddles, then get his strrups fitted with 'toe caps' for his size of foot as this will stop any chance of his foot travelling forward.





Actually there is very little difference between 'correct' English and Western riding. Dig out some of those old Western movies and watch the riders there. You will see the 'good' riders appear to sit relaxed but 'poised' on their horses, legs long in the stirrups, bodies upright with that virtually straight line from shoulder through the hip and down to the heel. They seem to be completely 'at one' with their horse, both moving fluidly together. However the 'bad' riders are often the film 'extras' or those with lesser parts who have simply said that they can ride to get the chance of a part! These 'riders' sit back in their saddles with their legs thrust forwards, they bounce about, have no appearance of 'one to one', are often off balance and generally look very 'untidy' in their efforts to guide and control the poor horses they are 'abusing'!

So you see Megan, there is very little actual difference between good English and good Western, it is just the question of correct balance and relaxation which is all to the good of both horse and rider. I used to love giving private lessons to really keen and interested pupils during the 1970's and 80's when I was teaching, not only because it was so good to see them reach understanding and improvement, but also because as they improved so did their horses, and yet we were not schooling the horses. The difference was often amazing!


----------



## MeganH

AnnaC said:


> "if you push your heels down it will stop your foot sliding into the stirrup and getting trapped"..............and if you have any sort of dampness on the sole of your boot which also makes the stirrup wet, then when you push your heels down the stirrup can fly off your toe, up into the air and hit you in the face!!
> 
> LOL!! Megan - there are many dangers in horse riding as you well know! Actually I wouldn't let Austin ride without safety stirrups anyway, or, if they dont make safety ones for western saddles, then get his strrups fitted with 'toe caps' for his size of foot as this will stop any chance of his foot travelling forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually there is very little difference between 'correct' English and Western riding. Dig out some of those old Western movies and watch the riders there. You will see the 'good' riders appear to sit relaxed but 'poised' on their horses, legs long in the stirrups, bodies upright with that virtually straight line from shoulder through the hip and down to the heel. They seem to be completely 'at one' with their horse, both moving fluidly together. However the 'bad' riders are often the film 'extras' or those with lesser parts who have simply said that they can ride to get the chance of a part! These 'riders' sit back in their saddles with their legs thrust forwards, they bounce about, have no appearance of 'one to one', are often off balance and generally look very 'untidy' in their efforts to guide and control the poor horses they are 'abusing'!
> 
> So you see Megan, there is very little actual difference between good English and good Western, it is just the question of correct balance and relaxation which is all to the good of both horse and rider. I used to love giving private lessons to really keen and interested pupils during the 1970's and 80's when I was teaching, not only because it was so good to see them reach understanding and improvement, but also because as they improved so did their horses, and yet we were not schooling the horses. The difference was often amazing!


I have never heard of safety stirrups so I will have to look them up. But I have seen the stirrups with caps on your toes. When I was Austin's age I was riding a BIG beautiful show horse at a farm and had lessons with groups of kids. A horse kicked my horse and made him rear and buck- my foot slid straight through the stirrups and it got caught. He ran clear across the very large arena dragging me behind. I was very lucky not to be hurt- and they told me if my heels had been down I may not have been stuck. They also let me ride in tennis shoes with no heels.. which we don't ride now unless we have boots with at least a 1 inch heel. When my son rides they say the same thing about why to keep your heels down.. and I haven't heard another reason. lol I have been watching lots of riders and I can see exactly what you are saying about the good and bad riders. I'll have to keep watching just to pick the good from the bad



I do know as we have been riding and worked with several different trainers they don't all say the same things. It can be so confusing lol

Also- is posting a trot only for English riding? With Jake he knows how to walk, jog, trot, lope and canter... but we are working with him on his walk, jog and lope right now. I don't want to mix the 'styles' of riding and have him trot and post (which is what we have been taught to do in both English and Western in lessons) if we shouldn't be.


----------



## cassie

ver yexciting about Laney!!!! yippee can't wait to watch her... just so I know... what is the time for you right now?





Great advice Anna, I find it hard keeping my heels down in the stirrups too, partly due to the fact I snapped all the ligaments in my ankle and it doesn't like to sit properly for me LOL





your little boy is very brave getting on such a big horse!!! good on him, I would be scared out of my brains if it was my son LOL but he seems a good rider and so I'm sure he can handle it





Take care Austin!!!


----------



## MeganH

Right now for me it is 6:46 pm


----------



## MeganH

Pictures from today. Laney is 285 days.


----------



## MeganH

And


----------



## a mini dream come true

MeganH said:


> And
> 
> View attachment 6363



Too cute! He is such a ham



:rofl


----------



## MeganH

Ricochet and his ball!














And I will throw in a picture with Laney since this is HER thread after all.




This weekend we will be getting Ricky's pen ready for Laney to move in and playing around with the cameras to find the best spots for them. About twelve more days til the cameras are streaming!

I am going out to ride Jake this afternoon (or at least that is the plan) so maybe I can get a few pictures to share


----------



## Eagle

What a cutie, when are you going to decide to post him to me


----------



## MeganH

Eagle said:


> What a cutie, when are you going to decide to post him to me


LOL He is so cute I just want to squeeeeeeeze him



He can nip at his ball all he wants and won't get in trouble





That video of him playing with his ball I posted last week has been viewed over 6,000 times! I must not be the only one who thinks he's adorable!


----------



## AnnaC

Awe Megan he is just so very cute - and he seems to get more gorgeous every time you post pictures!





OK I just typed one of my long rambling responses to your post about Engish and Western riding, plus a note fo Diane, BUT...................................I then hit the wrong button and the whole lot flew off into space!





Well I'm not rewriting it all tonight!! Hope your ride on Jake went well - you did manage to get some pictures??????


----------



## MeganH

blaahh... no pictures



We rode him a bit and he seemed to be bothered by something so we checked him over and the saddle was pushing down on his withers.



It is a little too wide for him. It had sat and not been used in a while until we borrowed it so I guess it is starting to relax and isn't a good fit for him anymore. We'll have to find another one.


----------



## Eagle

What a shame but good for you for being so attentive.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Sorry your ride didn't go so well, but as Renee said good your so attentive. Ill fiting saddle can really make them sore. Here's hoping you can find a better fit soon.


----------



## cassie

I agree with the girls, good job being so attentive megan!I hope you are able to find a nice fitting saddle for him





Ricky looks gorgeous n loves his ball lol


----------



## MeganH

So glad I caught it too! I found a saddle that is much better fitting (semi QH bars) so I think we will be good. We are having a trainer come out though to help because he doesn't want to work and we need more guidance since we aren't very experienced with riding. He is not bad he just will go where he wants not where we want sometimes.

The cameras are all set up!



I am watching them right now to see how they do through the day.night. She will start streaming at the very beginning of March!! About 10 more days!! We have to switch her and Ricky around so we will do that this week


----------



## cassie

MeganH said:


> So glad I caught it too! I found a saddle that is much better fitting (semi QH bars) so I think we will be good. We are having a trainer come out though to help because he doesn't want to work and we need more guidance since we aren't very experienced with riding. He is not bad he just will go where he wants not where we want sometimes.
> 
> The cameras are all set up!
> 
> 
> 
> I am watching them right now to see how they do through the day.night. She will start streaming at the very beginning of March!! About 10 more days!! We have to switch her and Ricky around so we will do that this week


yippee so very exciting!!! about Laney and about Jake!!


----------



## AnnaC

Roll on March - cant wait to view Laney and watch her on the run up to foaling!


----------



## MeganH

One of our cameras night vision is not working. We bought the system back in November and threw the box away and all. The same cameras night vision didn't work at the old spot we had it hung and we thought it was because there was a light shining towards it but now we know the actual camera is not right. We will call the manufacturer to see if they will send us a new one and if not we'll rig a light in the stall because it helped us see last night when we put a lantern flashlight in there. The cam that isn't working points into the stalls so we want the night watchers to be able to see clear!

I am also upping Laney's food/hay again. Her bum is still looking too thin.

I am watching Ricky on the cam now because we haven't switched him to the other paddock yet. Once he is moved you will be able to see him in the distance on one of Laney's cams



But Laney of course is the star of this show



For the first week the cam is on we may still be letting them out together during the day but we will separate them soon as she gets closer.


----------



## MeganH

Laney today on day 289. She is DIRTY because it rained allllll day yesterday.


----------



## Eagle

she is looking good



She is 44 days ahead of my mare Odette who has already started to bag up





I left a light on in Britt's stall last year cos it makes it much clear and easier to watch and also it didn't disturb her so much when I went down to poo pick at all hours.


----------



## MeganH

I am posting her udder just to compare.. the one on the right in the pictures looked a *little* different today. I may be seeing things though. I still can't decide.

Day 276




Today (day 289)




Once it warms up outside I am going to clean her up a little under there lol


----------



## AnnaC

Well I can see a difference Megan.





I'm glad you are thinking about increasing her food coz I agree that she does need a bit more weight on top of her back - as I've said before, a lot of mares give their all to the foal during the last couple of months. And where have you got to with her worming programme? Preferably she should have a dose now if she hasn't had one recently and then dont forget the dose within 12 hours of foaling.

Like Renee, we leave the lights on all the time when foaling mares - never seems to bother them and means there is no nasty 'shocks' everytime I turn them on when doing regular nightly visits, plus no disturbance to a mare that might be foaling - if you are watching an indoor camera and you see your mare starting to foal (or someone watching on marestare rings you to tell you), you dont need to go rushing out to the barn/stable and suddenly switch the lights on, the poor mare will wonder what is happening and possibly call a halt to her labour until she relaxes and settles again.

You must choose what suits you of course, but it is lights on all night in my barn.


----------



## Wings

Eagle said:


> she is looking good
> 
> 
> 
> She is 44 days ahead of my mare Odette who has already started to bag up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left a light on in Britt's stall last year cos it makes it much clear and easier to watch and also it didn't disturb her so much when I went down to poo pick at all hours.


And we'll be seeing your thread when?








Megan I refer to udder changes like that as the udder is thinking about doing something





It's when you get a little shift that is almost nothing but it is certainly something





Have you thought about how you'll introduce the foal to the adorable Rickey?


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> she is looking good
> 
> 
> 
> She is 44 days ahead of my mare Odette who has already started to bag up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left a light on in Britt's stall last year cos it makes it much clear and easier to watch and also it didn't disturb her so much when I went down to poo pick at all hours.


I did the same ith Suzie was so much easier and better lol except that people who drove by n saw the light always on thought I was sleeping in there LOL





Wow Odette bagging up already!!!! WOW is that normal for her Renee?? and yes i agree with Bree!! its high time you had your own thread Renee!!



you have helped us through so much now it is our turn to return the favour!!


----------



## MeganH

My husband hung a light yesterday in the stall. I will leave it on every night once she is on cam



You can see better with it on anyways.

Anna I have sent you a PM





We will let Ricky meet the new foal through the fence until Laney tells us she is ok with everyone mingling with her baby.

We switched Laney and Ricky to their new paddocks and they both did perfect with the move. Ricky seemed happy it was a 'new' place to explore. I guess he was bored with the other one. I put his ball in with him and he really seems to like it's company.


----------



## Eagle

Sounds like everything is going to plan


----------



## MeganH

Eagle said:


> Sounds like everything is going to plan


It is



yay!





I am watching Ricky playing with his ball in the background on cam now


----------



## AnnaC

Just picked up your pm Megan - will get back to you tomorrow (nearly midnight here and I'm in need of some sleep!).

Glad Ricky and Laney are happy with their new arrangements.


----------



## cassie

MeganH said:


> My husband hung a light yesterday in the stall. I will leave it on every night once she is on cam
> 
> 
> 
> You can see better with it on anyways.
> 
> Anna I have sent you a PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will let Ricky meet the new foal through the fence until Laney tells us she is ok with everyone mingling with her baby.
> 
> We switched Laney and Ricky to their new paddocks and they both did perfect with the move. Ricky seemed happy it was a 'new' place to explore. I guess he was bored with the other one. I put his ball in with him and he really seems to like it's company.


very exciting with the new homes for Laney and Ricky!! YAY all is happening!!

I'm thinking of doing the same with Finn and Penny's new baby... I don't want Penny to hurt Finn or the bubba or for Finn to hurt the bubba LOL :wackoso many things to think about.

Have a great night sleep Anna!! see you in the morning


----------



## MeganH

1 week for Laney to be on cam!



Well.. everything is set up so we could stream her whenever we please. I wanted her 3 months to end after May 20th (we will be in FL at Disney World mid May) and that point has passed so we may start streaming her earlier



I am watching her munch on her pile of hay right now.

She and Ricky already know the routine and each go without fuss into their new pens each night. Ricky doesn't understand why I am giving Laney more and more feed and hay.. but I let him have his ball in his pen so he can play all through the night and he seems to forget about all Laney's food.

Her udder looks the same to me, belly is growing nicely. Nothing more to report....... yet



She is 292 days today!


----------



## MeganH

Laney is due for another deworming this weekend. Is it ok to deworm her this late in her pregnancy? (the last month and a half) I have been reading and have seen several places say not to.. but also seen people who say they do.

Does anyone know why they say not to?


----------



## Eagle

I personally would worm her if she has more than a month to go



I am interested to hear what the others do.


----------



## MeganH

I asked in the main forum as well, Renee.


----------



## AnnaC

It is standard proceedure to worm a mare one month before she is due to foal - just make sure what you use is safe for pregnant mares. So I would delay Laney a week before worming her and then you will be more or less a month before she foals??

Better add that worming a mare at this time, makes sure she is not overloaded with worms, which she would then pass on to her foal, also gives some protection to the foal for approx a couple of months after it's birth. I usually use one of the 'longer lasting' wormers like Equimax for my mares.


----------



## MeganH

Thanks Renee and Anna (and Diane for answering on the main forum too!)! I will deworm her in a few days when she is due





I have been slowly raising her feed and hay and she is finally to the point of enough hay that there is always a little left over.



She munches away alllll through the day and night. I am still letting her out with Ricky but making the time less and less so not to shock her and all the sudden her not graze and have only hay. She will have access to the area I have gated off of her pen that has some grass for small amounts of time during the day once I don't let her out with Ricky anymore. Ricky stays pretty close Laney's pen when she isn't out and he is. It is cute.





I am getting really tired of having to carry the camera's monitor around and find spots it gets reception. I think I will get her up on Mare Stare before March 1st cause I could just have her up on my computer to watch.

It is gorgeous here. In the 60s/70s but poor Laney is so wooly and gets hot! I brush her with a shedder several times a day to help. Around her udder is always sweaty. I hope the weather decides to make up it's mind and either start warm or cold... it snowed last weekend and it was in the 70s yesterday!

293 days today!


----------



## cassie

very exciting news Megan



you are such a great mummy!!! I can't wait to see Laney's foal





it does make it easier having them up on the internet





hope the weather settles down for you



my girls don't know what to do either...



suzie started gettin a winter coat then decided it was to hot for that and is now shedding like crazy


----------



## MeganH

I think I will have to clip her belly and legs around her udder. She is so hairy I could definitely see it being a problem for the foal if she isn't shed by the time she is born. It is back in the 40s now... will be in the 70s again in a few days. I want it to make up it's mind!


----------



## MeganH

I am so upset. My camera receiver monitor display is completely blank. If it is broken- I doubt we will be able to get Laney on Marestare. Our cams are all set up and have been fine until I tried turing the monitor on today. I knew I should have just set up Marestare so I didn't have to move the monitor all over the place to watch myself.


----------



## MeganH

I plugged the monitor into the dazzle and the video shows up on the computer! I was in tears almost when I turned the monitor on and it was white.

I am going to get her set up on Mare Stare now so I can watch and nothing else happens to my camera system. Maybe later today even.

Thanks so much Diane


----------



## Eagle

oh shucks, sorry I wasn't here earlier to give you a hug,





Diane's wise words say it all



stay calm and if all else fails try


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Megan, I'm so sorry you are having problems. As Diane says please dont let yourself get upset, Laney doesn't need you to get all stressed right now. Take a deep breath, you have time to get things sorted, and in then it will all come right.

Adding my love and huge ((((HUGS)))) to join the others good wishes.

ps, where have all my smilies disappeared too - I really dont like this set up!!


----------



## MeganH

Thank you ladies so much. A (((((((BIG HUG)))))))))) back to each of you.


----------



## MeganH

Laney's camera is up!!! The link is: http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=houtsminis


----------



## MeganH

That is Laney! Her feed, hay, mineral block and water are all under the cam so she stays there a lot. Ricky is off in a distance (you can see him during the day when he is in his pen but only at night if the motion light turns on above his pen.. like it just turned on now lol).


----------



## MeganH

It is hard to tell them a part since it is black and white. She is several inches taller thought and she is definitely bigger in her belly now. I am sure Ricky will make his appearance during the day when Laney's gate is open. When it is light you will be able to see him at the top of the screen playing with his ball too.


----------



## Eagle

I can see her



Laney. It is 3.00 am and she is stood quietly with her bum to the cam

3.30am and she is down sternal


----------



## AnnaC

YAY!! There she is!! Looking good Megan - she's down, sternal, and resting quietly right now.


----------



## MeganH

Here is Laney at 295 days today. Not anything going on with her udder.. her belly is getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## AnnaC

She's looking Megan - and dont worry about her udder. If she's not due until mid April, then you won't see much in the way of her starting bag until mid March, so plenty of time yet!


----------



## bannerminis

Nice to see she is up on Camera. I tuned in for a while today. Looks like you had a nice day there.


----------



## MeganH

Oh it's beautiful here. I even took my jacket off for a bit.

Yea, Laney definitely has some time to go. I do hope she can shed good before April.. if they only made silent clippers. She is hard to work on (trimming her feet, worming, etc) so I think the clippers will really scare her. She likes me to groom her so I will try to get what hair I can as often and I can and help her shed out. Good thing is her belly and between her back legs is always hot so she sheds in that area pretty well.


----------



## cassie

Laney down sternal at 10:40pm how cute!!! legs tucked up underneath her... she is such a gorgeous girl!!


----------



## MeganH

Thank you, Cassie



I do love her.


----------



## AnnaC

She has plenty of time to shed most of her hair Megan, especially with your regular brushing. Would she let you just wipe between her back legs (and later her bag) with a warm damp cloth as against trying to wash her. Most of mine would object to sloshy water, but will allow a warm cloth.


----------



## Eagle

I use baby wipes, I leave them on the radiator for a few minutes so they are warm and then just wipe over udder and hooha (use separate wipes of course) Yes Megan you will be surprised what a difference a month will make in her fur coat, it will start to come out in handfuls so a daily brushing is all you need to do.


----------



## Lindi-loo

OH..exciting now Laney is on cam.. I will be watching when i can


----------



## AnnaC

Hi there Lindy - how did the trip go? How did the team do? Did you have a good time?

Come on - tell all!


----------



## Eagle

Welcome Back Lindi, come on! do tell all


----------



## MeganH

Welcome back, Lindi!






I have plenty of wet wipes so that is a good idea. I did wash her off with a warm rag the other day and she tolerated it for a few minutes then told me she was done





I always try to feel foal movement whenever I feed her... I had to try several times last night and then the baby had a nice big kick telling me I can go back in and go to bed. This morning she kicked back as soon as I felt for her ...Or him


----------



## Eagle

I like the way you wrote SHE and then corrected yourself



you are convinced she is a black/white pinto, if you are right can you dream about mine


----------



## MeganH

I can try



How is Odette's udder looking?


----------



## Eagle

It hasn't grown much in the last few days. I have my parents here so I don't have much free time but as soon as they go I want to "try" to clip her tummy cos when I take a pic I just get a nice photo of her hairy boobs



I don't know if she will let me as she is funny about the clippers but I sure will try. I might get Matteo to film the operation as it is bound to be funny


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooo say high to your parents for me Renee!





LOL!! Megan, you made me laugh with your post about baby kicks - sounds like you have a real little MADAM in there!


----------



## cassie

welcome Back Lindi! we have all missed you! how was your trip? take any photos for us??





hope all goes well with clipping Odette's udder Renee!

haha I loved your story Megan! I loved feeling Finn kick me through Suzie's tummy... its not so fun when he kicks me now though LOL


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Anna





1.50am and Laney is munching her hay


----------



## MeganH

We are supposed to have some bad storms today so I have turned the cam and computer.

Anyone who has their cameras streaming online and use a dazzle- My camera receiver has a cord that connects to my dazzle and it has one yellow plug (video) and a white plug (L). Do I need to have the white plug plugged in? If I remember right I did not have it plugged up when they set up my cam.. my husband plugged it in I think. I just wanted to ask before I unplugged it and messed anything up lol

Laney has no udder yet. Nothing to report on her really.


----------



## Eagle

Sorry Megan I can't help cos I stream my cam straight through my computer without a dazzle.


----------



## MeganH

Thanks, Renee. I asked on the MS forum and Rich answered me and said the white plug is for sound and since they don't stream audio it isn't needed.


----------



## MeganH

Ok I have a question for everyone...

I figured Laney's due date based on how long she carried her last foal... 341 days. I am seeing many people having their mare's due dates around 330 days...

Should I change her due date??? How do_ you_ find the due dates for your mares?


----------



## Eagle

I have gone with 340 for Odette as she foaled at 343 last time, Britt I have used 330 as she went at 331 last year. I agree with Diane as you already now that is what she did last time. With all of us watching her she won't be able to do a sly one


----------



## MeganH

OK good





Once again, thank you ladies!





They did tell me she bags up before hand but I don't know how far in advance. So I will stick with my morning and evening udder checks for now


----------



## Eagle

Just check her every few days for now, it makes it easier to feel any difference, they usually take about 4 weeks from when they start.


----------



## Wings

I've given up on target dates



I count to 310, factor in what they have done before when known and usually start bringing them up to the top paddock and such from day 300.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Bree, I'm like you! Usually having covered a mare for around a week, I go for the middle date in this week and presume a month before for foaaling the following year. Just keep an eye on udders but all are stabled at nights from 300 days or earlier udder development.


----------



## vickie gee

Agree. Stable at 300. Supervised pasture when possible. Monitor udder and vulva. Watch udders fill. Test milk. Never know if it will be 315 or 340. Watch changes and listen to mare's body speak.


----------



## cassie

4:40am Laney is standing in her stall nibbling hay I think


----------



## cassie

5:29am Laney just gone down sternal looking real snug at the moment  cutie little girl!

headed to bed now...

good morning Megan when you wake up! hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## MeganH

Thank you, everyone!

Hope you have a good night and day tomorrow, Cassie





I woke up late today so I just threw on what was closest and ran out to feed.

It is HUMID this morning.. I think it may even hit 80 degrees today.



Poor wooly horses! I filled their waters and brushed them with the curry comb to help get the shedding hair. Laney was already sweaty near her udder.


----------



## cassie

WOW that is quite warm lol for winter...






hope you have had a lovely day 11:08pm n I can see Laney's back



all is good


----------



## Lindi-loo

Hi Laney..its so nice to see her on cam ..2.57am and shes just laying there happily


----------



## MeganH

Laney is 300 days today and there is definite change in her udder!


----------



## Eagle

she needs waxing


----------



## MeganH

lol I am so excited just to see a little progress


----------



## Eagle

I bet, I get all excited when I see some progress and charge home to tell someone, obviously my boys all think I am nuts and couldn't care less about Odettes udder or hooha



Thank goodness I have you girls


----------



## MeganH

LOL



When I told my husband today he went quiet and then asks "what does that mean?" He doesn't appreciate the photos I take to see the progress either.



So glad we have each other here to share our journey


----------



## bannerminis

LOL My hubby is the same he just doesnt get my fascination with with the mares nether regions as foaling time approaches and would rather not discuss it LOL


----------



## Eagle

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Sounds like my sons! They hate when I talk "horses" -- let alone hoohas and such!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the: "Mother......
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need to know about that!"






Diane do you remember when Matteo looked at the photos on my phone last year and found all the girls hooha's



He told me I wasn't normal and proceeded to make faces that went something like this:


----------



## MeganH

LOL Renee- I remember that too.





We went and saw the Harlem Globetrotters- it was definitely entertaining. The kids had lots of fun. I am not sure if they travel world wide but they are a team of basketball players that do a lot of tricks and entertaining for kids.

Laney is standing with a long piece of hay hanging under her mouth. She always has hay on her forelock or head somewhere lol silly girl


----------



## MeganH

It is so wet outside today- so glad she is staying in and eating. I hope when it is time for her to foal it is not wet outside. I do have a stall I can closer her in but it is small and I would rather not. Do some of you let your mares stay out when they are near foaling? Some mares like to foal in the paddocks and I was told Laney is one of those.


----------



## Eagle

Megan I have to be extra careful with Odette, she has foaled in the pouring rain before and the foal was really cold when I got there. He was fine but it took me a while to get him warmed up and pooping. I raced down to the stables as soon as I realised it was raining and boy did I get a shock. This year as soon as she is close she will stay in when I leave the property just in case.


----------



## AnnaC

Megan, my girls stay out all day right up to the moment they foal just as they have always done regardless of the weather. It is so important for mares to keep active and moving as much as possible in the last days before foaling. My poor girls dont even have a 'run in' and to be honest I dont think I would want one! I would much rather they were off grazing and moving around. Obviously they are all in for the night by teatime, but so far, in some 30 years of foaling all types of horses, we have only had 3 foal outside (minis of course!). One of these we missed as we were several fields away mending a fence, but we did get back as she foaled. The other two were spotted during our regular checks (normally every 20 minutes) and we were able to be there to assist them and then to carry the new baby back up into the barn. Even if a mare looks imminent I would still turn her out in the morning, I may get her back in again after an hour or so if I felt that she might just foal during the day, but she would go out because I feel so strongly about her having the chance to move around and perhaps having a good roll should she feel the need. I do think that if we were going to leave the place for a couple of hours, I would rather have a really imminent mare in a stable for safety sake. But then if they were that imminent we wouldn't be going anywhere anyway! But having said all that I do realise that between Cathy and I we have the ideal set up as neither of us work away from home, so we can cover for each other and the mares never have to be left alone.

At this stage I certainly wouldn't worry about Laney being outside in the wet if you are not around. If she progresses normally towards foaling, then maybe when she's a couple of weeks from her due date, I would consider leaving her in her stable if you were away from the place, and the weather was bad, for safety's sake.


----------



## MeganH

Thanks ladies





I saw two MAJOR kicks as I just turned to look at Laney today so I grabbed the camera. Of course the foal didn't kick as hard once the camera was on but I did catch some soft kicks and movement. Here is the video.



She was grazing and moving so you have to watch carefully for the actual foal movement. And of course don't mind her being wet and dirty.

And here are some pictures

My wet little stud muffin






Wet and hungry Laney






Together


----------



## Eagle

lol how wonderful, I could watch the foal move for hours





thanks for the pics, look out though cos Ricky's tummy is bigger than Laney's


----------



## MeganH

Oh, of course his is lol.. can't get rid of it either :arg!


----------



## MeganH

Can anyone keep Laney's cam up tonight and watch while I am sleeping? She has laid down today more then normal and I just would like someone to watch and see how she is through the night. This morning she left her hay and she normally finishes it so I want to make sure she is feeling ok.


----------



## MeganH

I have to go to sleep now- my son starts back to school in the morning so I can't stay up any longer. If someone will please check on her through the night for me. She is eating right now, which is good! Thank you!


----------



## Eagle

2.10am and she is munching her hay

4.30am and she is stood outside

5.10 am and she is down sternal outside at the bottom of her pen


----------



## MeganH

Thank you so much, Renee.



She ate almost all her hay last night so I think she is fine. Would have been worried if she didn't eat her hay again.


----------



## Eagle

no worries, just shout when you need help.


----------



## MeganH

Thanks again for watching her, Renee! I know there are so many others who are very very close to foaling so Laney isn't high on the totem pole. Her time will come in a bit! If I need help watching for some reason again I will ask.

I made my filly/colt sign. I have to go out and check how it works today. So if anyone happens to tune into Laney and you see a sign it's not the real thing lol

No change in udder.. all is quiet at this point.


----------



## AnnaC

Laney must be enjoying time out in the big pasture as the cam is not up. Sorry but I dont get much time to watch at the moment Megan.

Dont worry too much if Laney occasionally decides not to eat her hay, sometimes the foal can be moving and make a mare feel uncomfortable or even be lying a bit odd so presses on the mare's stomach for a short while. Lots of reasons possible, but you are quite right to keep a good watch on Laney just in case she continued to refuse food.


----------



## cassie

sorry I haven't been on watching atm Megan, been crazy here at the moment!!

6:44pm and she is eating her hay... cool



you have two cameras going now! I should really figure out how to do that! she seems nice and quiet and happy...

haha I have to say Renee is right! Ricky does have a bigger tummy then our sweet Laney LOL funny boy! I fear I will have the same trouble with Finn as he gets older...

how is Ricky with leading Megan? was he already trained when you got him? will have Laney up on and off today for you!


----------



## cassie

Hi Megan!!



I see you



Laney was very happy to see her mummy <3


----------



## MeganH

Thanks ladies



She is boring to watch now but that will change once she gets closer.

Hi Cassie






I had to go out and fill her hay earlier then normal. I feel icky- just think I am tired. Laney was trying to steal some hay from the bucket through the posts in the shelter lol

She makes a mess with her hay. She roots through it and spreads it in the stall then won't touch anything that is not on her rubber mat. Silly girl. She is wasting





Cassie- Ricky did really well leading since he was young. We would go to the farm and work with him every weekend and the breeders worked with him a bit during the week but he took to it very quick. He has lost some manners since he is starting to act more like a colt. I want to work with him more. I was hoping he would be gelded by now because I think that would help how he acts.

He has started to jump or climb on Laney and she isn't having that lol.. I think within the next 2 weeks I will have to keep them separate 24/7 as she is getting moodier with him. He sniffed her while I was brushing her with the curry comb today and she chased him 10 feet and bit his bum. Thankfully her bites don't leave marks. Our Jake got bit bad by a horse at the boarding barn and we had to clean it and treat it a few times. It is healing well though.


----------



## cassie

I'm going to get Finn gelded asap as well, I'm sick of him hassling Penny all the time! and he even jumped up on me the other day when I was checking Penny! thats was the end of the that!! he can't be rude to me or anyother person! going to get some quotes shortly...

Laney just gone down sternal resting


----------



## MeganH

Ricky is rude now too. We had family visit from CA (My husband's uncle) for the first time and he tried to jump on him and nip his pockets for food! I was so embarrassed! He only has jumped on me before and I am quick to stop him from even starting most of the time but for some reason he was 'showing off'.



The vet came out last month and said Ricky hadn't dropped enough. I felt him this weekend and both his plums are there but are quite small. I don't want to wait till the end of the summer to get him gelded though because I will have to separate him and Laney so he can't get to her when she goes in heat. I may ask on the main forum about gelding young minis.


----------



## cassie

I think most vets can and will geld them even if they aren't fully down yet... I know when the vet came out to me last time he said now is a good time for Finn to be gelded, he checked him and it took him a little while to find them but said they were both there. I won't put up with bad behaviour! there is playing and then there is being plain rude!

isn't it so embarrasing when they act up when people are over! i get so embarrased when Finn bites peoples shoes or skirts! I tell them to growl at him and he is slowly learning but boy oh boy it embarrases me LOL I fully understand Megan!

Laney eating her dinner at 7:11pm


----------



## MeganH

I was out with Ricky today and they are both definitely there and easy to find. I don't know what the vet was thinking. First she reached under and goes "Oh he hasn't dropped yet.. there is nothing there". I told her yes they have always been there and she kept trying to feel and said she found one... then the other- but they were "TINY". She said she wouldn't be able to geld him until they are larger and dropped. I posted on the main forum and they all said they have had very young colts gelded and that Ricky's plums were decent sized. I think I will look for a different vet.. because you can see them too. So I would think he could be gelded. I understand if the vet was not experienced in gelding young mini colts and she didn't feel comfortable until they were much bigger but I don't want to wait since Laney will be open after she foals.

Here is a picture. Ricky kept getting in my way when I was taking a photo of Laney's udder so I said I'd take one of his too. (lol) I see the bulg of where his nuggets are coming down. Or am I seeing things? They are the size of grapes but they ARE there.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Looks like they are there to me.

bwdik I haven't been around a colt.


----------



## cassie

yep they look there to me, they are probably a similar size to Finn's, I would be looking around to see if there is another vet in the area who is happy to do it for you


----------



## Eagle

hey nice udder Ricky



Yep I see some nuggets there. Mc Donald's chicken nuggets will never taste the same


----------



## MeganH

LOL Renee. Sorry about that.


----------



## MeganH

I am watching Ricky in a distance on cam playing with his exercise ball. He's having a good day lol


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

So, this is now Ricky's foaling thread??? LOL


----------



## MeganH

LOL I am about to let him out for the day and have a chat with him. I have to let him know I posted the 'udder' pictures like I do for Laney and need to inform him he has the wrong parts.. so he doesn't get to have his own foaling thread.


----------



## Eagle




----------



## MeganH

Question...

Is it bad to let a mare into a pasture around spring as it is growing back in? How about when it has grown in very lush?

I have closed Laney off from a section of her pen and it is growing back green now.. not lush or anything but little tiny blades of grass are coming in and there are some leafy green plants coming in. I was going to let her in there instead of letting her out with Ricky everyday soon.. should it be ok?

I hope I make sense. I'm having one of those days I can't finish a thought without starting a new one.


----------



## AnnaC

Megan she will come to no harm as long as she is grazing regularly as the grass comes in - the trouble starts when you restrict them and then turn them out on a lush paddock. By the way 'lush' means thick green sweet grass, thickly growing and around 4" or more in length - not the same as some new shoots coming through, so she will be fine.





I would be more concerned about keeping Laney restricted to her 'pen' of grass and not giving her time out in the big paddock - she needs more space to roam around in for longer in the day. It would be better to keep Ricky shut in his area for a longer period of time if you really dont want them out together - can you put his ball in his area to give him something to play with to keep him occupied. It is Laney who needs to spend as much time as possible in the larger space.

Perhaps you could give us your 'timetable' for their turn out times??


----------



## Eagle

yes, Anna is right (of course)






2.00am and all is quiet


----------



## AnnaC

Thank you Renee - I would have said "Oh there goes Anna being bossy again" LOL!!


----------



## Eagle

6.30 am and Ricky is playing with his ball


----------



## MeganH

Laney's udder is progressing slowly! I can now take pictures from behind



She is 306 days today.











Laney drinks A LOT of water everyday. We refill her bucket (8 or 10 gallon I can't remember) every day and it is always almost empty the next.

She is shedding out really nicely. I get tons of hair with the curry comb several times a day to help her because she gets hot often.

Anna, I can definitely stagger the times I let Ricky and Laney out in the big pasture if I can't have them out together. Once she gets real close I don't want her in the big pasture thought because she will NOT let you catch her and there are too many places to hide out of view. It's hard to watch them when they are out there. I will let her out there as long as possible though. They are normally out together around 5 hours a day. Once they finish their morning hay (Ricky is always done first) or almost finish it I open their gates.

Renee, Ricky is so funny with that ball. The plug came out last week and I had to blow it back up. He was still carrying it around when it was flat. When I brought it back out to him after I blew it I rolled it and he ran straight to it and got on top of it.


----------



## bannerminis

Oh excellent you can definitely see some changes there. You must be getting excited now as its really only round the corner.


----------



## MeganH

Yes! I am getting very excited!

Laney has been rolling a lot today. I have seen her roll at least 3 times. I know she does roll because she has dirt on her back in the mornings but I haven't ever seen her do it this much.


----------



## Eagle

she is making progress



not long to go now.


----------



## cassie

very nice progress for Laney! how very exciting for you!! you will be getting your new baby very soon!


----------



## cassie

11:39pm and Laney is standing quietly looking towards the house (I'm guessing.) away from the stable anyway LOL


----------



## Eagle

2.20am and she has been down sternal just outside her shelter since I came on at 2.00am


----------



## MeganH

At Laney's dinner time last night her bag was down a little bit but this morning it had filled back to where is was plus a little more.





This morning when I woke up Laney was standing at her gate waiting for her breakfast in a light rain.. lol.. silly girl.

She was facing the house if she had her back turned to the stable Cassie



House is forward and to the right.


----------



## MeganH

Laney is changing her behavior a bit. When she is in her pen it was typical to catch her munching on hay most of the time but now she ops to rest and stand in random places, like I have seen most mares in the last weeks of their pregnancy. She leaves hay at night and through the day now so she must not have as much room as she did before to fill her belly.


----------



## MeganH

How far in advance do their hoohas start to relax? Laney's has started to relax and is a bit pink in the center.


----------



## AnnaC

Megan,I have always found that they go 'up and down' in the relaxing department just like their bags. It is only towards the end that they get long and swollen and stay there. Going deep red inside means foaling is very close!!


----------



## MeganH

Laney was not as relaxed at dinner time tonight. You are very right, Anna (of course)


----------



## MeganH

Day 308- more progress!!


----------



## Eagle

Wow Megan she is progressing really well.


----------



## MeganH

Is this fast or normal, Renee?? I am getting nervous lol


----------



## Eagle

day 306






day 308






she is progressing so we will just have to wait and see



In a few days we will be able to tell more.


----------



## vickie gee

Alrighteee! Progess!


----------



## MeganH

She more then doubled her bag in 2 days


----------



## Eagle

If she keeps this up you will have a baby very soon


----------



## AnnaC

HOORAY!! We are really on countdown now!!!

Come on Laney!!

I think we will see a foal before her due date - but you never know. Did you take the udder picture morning or evening Megan?


----------



## MeganH

Yay!!

I think the middle photo is an evening photo and the other two are in the morning. I am going to start taking photos every morning and evening now. I took pictures yesterday and they were no different from the day 306 picture.. so when I saw her udder this morning it was a surprise!


----------



## Wings

> Yay!!
> 
> I think the middle photo is an evening photo and the other two are in the morning. I am going to start taking photos every morning and evening now. I took pictures yesterday and they were no different from the day 306 picture.. so when I saw her udder this morning it was a surprise!


Good idea! I do that closer to the end as well when the most dramatic changes kick in. She's looking good!


----------



## AnnaC

Dont forget her udder will be more full in the morning after she's been in at night, and less full at teatime, particularly if she's been out wandering in your big pasture - so morning and evening pictures would be great!


----------



## bannerminis

She is cruising now Megan


----------



## MeganH

Laney only lost a little of her bag during her day out grazing today, less then I thought she would. She has been standing resting and now she is down sternal.

We went and got what we needed to almost finish the foaling kit. I only need a few more things.

Does everyone have foal blankets for their foals? I am trying to shop for one. There are dog blankets at the feed store that look like it will fit but I have to measure them again.

I am also going to look over the dates one last time to see if I figured her due date right. They told me she always goes early based on how they figure the dates out. If she keeps progressing like this I don't think we have as long as we thought we did!


----------



## MeganH

Will someone keep an eye on Laney tonight, please? Her udder has filled a little already since her dinner. I just refilled her hay and checked on her and am off to bed. See you all tomorrow


----------



## AnnaC

Well Megan according to marestares time it is now nearly 7am and it has been a quiet night for Laney (looks very dark where you are for that time???)

She is making good progress and it certainly sounds as though she will foal sooner than her supposed due dates. This is getting really exciting now!


----------



## MeganH

Thank you, Anna.





MORE progress this morning. Not only is her udder fuller but it is getting hard. I think her belly has changed shape a little as well.

This morning, she's on day 309






yesterday






Laney this morning






Laney last night


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Yep, she's making some real progress. Won't be long now! How exciting!!!


----------



## MeganH

Her udder is hard. She just kicked me when I felt to check them. She is definitely moody right now because she never has kicked me before.

How far in advance will their udder get hard?

Laney's isn't completely full but it has gotten bigger since this morning and is even harder. I am really wondering if she has even a few weeks now.

I am getting so nervous, ladies



There are so many mares on Mare Stare I don't think Laney is really being watched and with how she has progressed in the last few days I think she may foal without anyone watching and being able to warn me, especially if it is at night.


----------



## bannerminis

If it helps Megan I can just take on your mare and keep an eye. If I cant watch I will post but if you keep us posted on how you think she is progressing then it will keep us more clued in.

I would expect her udder to fill out and be more wide like you see LB's but as we all know these little ladies like to do their own thing.


----------



## MeganH

I would really appreciate eyes on Laney just to keep watch



That would be great! Thank you! And thanks to all who have been checking in on her! I will be sure to keep updating her threads and will take pics morning and night because that really helps see where she is.

I really think she needs to fill her udder a good bit more but she is throwing me off with how her udder is so hard and she won't let me touch it now. Still can't believe she kicked me!


----------



## Eagle

Don't worry Megan, there are plenty of us on here watching her plus there are loads of people on MS that don't post but watch. In chat at night we often get people coming and asking if someone can check a certain mare cos she looks to be foaling but they are not comfy phoning. I have phoned all round the world for people that have asked. So try not to panic, just sit back and enjoy the run up


----------



## MeganH

Thank you, ladies



I am so glad I found you all through LB





She does still have the wide sides. I will try to get a picture tomorrow from behind and maybe in front.

She didn't kick when I checked her udder at her dinner time but she swished her tail and stomped in protest a bit. Still feels hard and didn't seem to lose much during the day. Her udder looks nothing like Ladybugs lol


----------



## bannerminis

It really is great to know that there are people who care keeping a close eye on your precious little lady. I for one cant wait to see her little bundle


----------



## MeganH

Thank you, Karina! I can't wait to see this foal either!

There are some really great people on here for sure. I really appreciate all the help and advice I have gotten from everyone. I have learned SO MUCH! Not to mention all the laughs- these ladies are quite entertaining.


----------



## Eagle

Megan remember that they are GIRLS and we can all be real stroppy one day and delightful the next



My Britt is a real mood swinger and will swish her tail like mad at me some days and then others she is all over me an affectionate





As Laney progresses you will look back and think "I can't believe I thought her bag was full a week ago "cos it will probably get much fuller. I make the same mistake each year getting excited about their bags and then they just go on and on and on





Odette isn't due for two months and I am already a nervous wreck


----------



## bannerminis

Well its 5.07 Laney time and she is resting peacefully.

I have been checking on my iphone through the morning but not had a chance to post till now. But I am watching LOL


----------



## cassie

Wow go laney!!! What a good girl she is for you megan!! I got dog rugs for Finn and they work great!!! I will make sure she is on my list with amandas 3 girls,Connies, penny's, delilahs lol oh gosh I dnt think I'm going to be getting any work done lol but not to worry Megan! I will be watching!! Especially with the changes she is making!! You should update your thread on marestare




tell them she is bagging up fast n needs extra eyes



their are more then enough ppl on there n just because they may not post all the time doesn't mean they aren't watching... Generally it means your mare had a lovely peaceful night



can u receive msgs on your mobile? Might do a test with you at some stage just to make sure ;D night have a great day!


----------



## Eagle

6.45am and she is outside standing quietly


----------



## MeganH

Thank you ladies for watching!

Laney's udder filled even more and is still hard this morning. Her left side had been a little smaller then her right but now they are both about the same.

This morning:






Last night:






This morning:






Last Night: (not a good shot)






I tried to get shots from behind but I'll have to try again since she wanted to stand with her but towards the shed. She has is still a little wide so I don't think the foal is in position.

Cassie- Do you know the length of the dog rug you got Finn when he was born? I am going to go tomorrow and measure the ones they have and pick one if they are the right length. I think I read somewhere that the normal foal rug is about 20 inches or so from front to back. I can get texts on the top number on the cam page (but not the bottom number) Cassie so feel free to send a test text whenever you want. I am guessing I can save the number you text me from and be able to text you back? We will try.





I need to go pull up all my cams and catch up on the threads





EDIT- I am turning the cam off for a while today so the computer can have a break.


----------



## Eagle

I have a few rugs but I haven't tried them yet bas I bought them for Britt's baby





anyway they measure, 15, 16 and 17 inches from wither to tail.


----------



## MeganH

Just had to share: My daughter has peed 3 times in her potty this morning with NO accidents! We tried potty training last year and she had a hard time knowing when she was about to potty and couldn't make it in time but she seems to be doing great now



Ok I am done.





EDIT- now 5 times





EDIT two- now 9 times! (she has had lots to drink lol)


----------



## MeganH

When I let Laney out today I noticed she had some blood on the inside of her hind leg.






Then I saw some thin bloody discharge from her vulva (which is looking more relaxed)






What is that?

And here are some sorry shots of her from the front and back.


----------



## Eagle

for the potty training


----------



## AnnaC

HOORAY for successful potty training!!



:ThumbUp





As Diane says, it is probably the mucus plug. So progress is making its way nicely towards us having a little BABY!



:HappyBounce


----------



## bannerminis

Congrats on the potty training. I HATE potty training but I will have to face it again with Abby when she decides she is ready. But its a while off yet as she wont be 2 till Sept. So possibly some time in 2013.

I agree its most likely the mucus plug. Very exciting she really is moving things along.


----------



## MeganH

Getting so excited! Seems like she really wants to have this baby. I think her udder needs to fill more and be full before she has it but the previous owners aren't sure how they were before she foaled. It is still hard but she didn't kick when I checked. And the baby does need to move into position.. she doesn't have that 'v'. Is it ok for her to keep dripping blood? It's just a little bit.

I have the Mother Natures Foaling strips but I really didn't want to test her until her udder was full. Should I go ahead and try to test her sooner?

I turned their cam back on and she is in the smaller grassy paddock with Ricky. They can go where they please but that paddock must taste better then the big one. Ricky is staying very close to her right now. She has had lots of tail action but it is a little warm outside.

I need her to hold off on foaling until I get a foal blanket.. I will have to make a trip to the feed store tomorrow so we are prepared for her to go when she is ready.

Cheyenne did so well with her potty this morning and was so proud she would come and make sure she showed me every time with a huge smile on her face. I was dreading it after last time she would have accidents and get so upset but she is doing so good today.


----------



## Eagle

You will get different opinions on whether or not to milk her, I only used the strips on Britt but I did test her quite a bit and it didn't seem to bother her.

As for potty training I had some tiny sugar free sweets in the bathroom and the boys got 1 for a pee and 2 for a poo



it only took a week


----------



## Wings

WOOHOO FOR THE BLOODY SHOW!!!!

Did this mare read the book or something?



I think I'll show this thread to my girls, remind them of how it should be done 

As Renee said, many opinions on milk testing. I do it once I put the foaling alarm on them which happens when I feel they are a change or two away from foaling. Since I like myself it usually doesn't take more then two weeks from that point to foaling



Usually less.


----------



## bannerminis

Once they have a decent looking bag I will give a check to see if there is anything and if yes I might test twice in the week till I see more and more increase in udder and more changes in the mare. Then I might test more frequently as in once very other day and close it down with her readyness. Once the strips are showing her closer I will test at least in the morning and then again in the evening to see if there are any jumps in readyness, last yr was my first time using them and it worked a treat for me.


----------



## MeganH

I tried to see if anything would easily come out but it wouldn't and Laney had a huge fit, poor girl. I won't do that again unless she is huge or dripping. If she has played by the book so far I don't think she will foal without a full bag but I am still keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## cassie

YAy I see Laney and she is looking SO good!! her tummy hasreally dropped... but still doesn't have that V shape to her yet but she will get that real soon! I have her up for the day! 

have a great afternoon/ night I'll try send you a text now... might take a little while to come through... but will give it a try


----------



## MeganH

I got your text about 5-10 minutes ago, Cassie! I can't figure out how to text back it keeps giving me an error! This is a prepaid phone so maybe it is confused lol

I read about bloody show and I saw a lot about placentaitis. Do I need to worry about that with her at this point should she be fine?

EDIT- Cassie- I can't send international texts but I can receive them! I think I can call international though I have to read more. We got this phone just for Laney and my son when he is with his friends lol


----------



## cassie

ok at least you can get them





I can't get over how many Americans don't have mobiles LOL in Australia everyone has them even my Dad who is technology illiterate LOL or however you spell it lol

at least I know I have your number right now and I can text you on it anytime... can you receive calls on that number too?

a bit of tail swishing happening from miss Laney at the moment... all these girls are getting so exciting!! come on penyn come to the party lol!


----------



## MeganH

LOL You are right, Diane- I like to over think things and cause trouble where I have none. I am nervous and Laney is saying "Woman.... I've got this."

Cassie- I think I can make and receive international calls on that first number. They say they will disable the phone if you try to send international texts over and over though! We have cell phones though At&t as well but they are expensive and I don't want to pay the exrta $30 for texting each month. My personal cell is the second number on my cam page. The first number is the prepaid phone we got for Laney and my son lol On the prepaid I can get texts and just takes a way half a minute.

Sorry if I am confusing right now I am excited and can't finish a complete thought lol

From the angle on the cam right now Laney's belly looks like it is changing shape and she sure is swishing her tail a lot


----------



## cassie

I was thinking the exact same thing Megan! won't be long for you now!! oh I am so excited for you!!! 

ok so I should ring the 2nd number in case anything happens? will do!

lol my little Finn is lying down have a nice bake in the sun LOL I bet Ricky loves to lie in the sun hey Megan?


----------



## cassie

Hi Megan I see you lurking in the darkness


----------



## cassie

I think she is grumpy at you LOL


----------



## MeganH

LOL she hasn't forgiven me for squeezing her udder but she did come up to me for some scratches and walked away when she had had enough.

Ricky does like to lay in the sun. He normally just lays sternal now but every morning after he is done eating he takes a snooze.

I took some pictures I need to upload them. Her udder has definitely filled since dinner but still has room her hooha is not any more relaxed.


----------



## Wings

Bloody Show and placentaitis are different things, for one we LIKE to see the bloody show!


----------



## MeganH

LOL Jenny

here are some pictures from tonight

First this is her udder at dinner around 5pm.. it had gone down a little during the day but not too bad






Then this is her udder about 3 hours later around 8pm.. obviously filled much more (sorry it is blurry- the camera focused on her belly fur)






Here is a side shot taken when the photo above was. Kind of looks like it is trying to 'v' but not the best yet.






And a shot from behind right after






Notice ALL the hay everywhere. I put it in the feeders and she roots around in it and it ends up blanketing the ground lol


----------



## cassie

wow looking pretty v shape to me lol wnt be long now



as soon as those teats seperate I reckon you will have yourself a little cutie foal!! YAY she is munching her hay at 10:53pm


----------



## MeganH

She's a tall mare so she may not get that perfect 'v' but she is doing a good job! I need to get to sleep now.. she didn't look like she was thinking of going tonight but I still have my phones with me just incase. Goodnight/Good day everyone


----------



## cassie

I'm watching her Megan, I think your safe for tonight... will call you if I see anything amiss.

have a good night sleep... she is standing resting at the moment


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

She's just standing around as if she has no cares in the world.





Pretty mare, btw. Should make a very pretty foal!


----------



## cassie

12:50am and Laney has just gone down sternal... is resting quietly.


----------



## Eagle

MeganH said:


> Ricky does like to lay in the sun. He normally just lays sternal now but every morning after he is done eating he takes a snooze.


Sounds like a man





3.00am and she is standing outside


----------



## bannerminis

5.18 and she is stood just outside the stall and all is quiet.

I have been tuned in all morning but only getting a chance to post now.


----------



## MeganH

Thank you everyone!

She is quiet this morning. Nothing big going on with her udder.. looks almost the same as last night.

*I'd love to start a guessing game for her of the date of birth, color and sex of her foal- for fun*





I think it will be March 26.. a black and white pinto filly


----------



## MeganH

Yay, Diane!! I see you changed your date lol

Here is her udder at breakfast this morning. Day 311






And here she is a few minutes ago. She has opted to lay in an area I haven't seen her lay in yet and at an odd time for her but she seems tired.






EDIT- Just caught her down flat for the first time ever



Now she is up


----------



## Eagle

Filly at 4.15am on March 30th a sorrel pinto with lots of white.


----------



## bannerminis

March 31st at 2.30 am a Bay Pinto Filly


----------



## cassie

I'm going to say March 27th and black and white pinto filly


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

March 31st, 2:30am, black pinto FILLY!


----------



## AnnaC

March 25th, 3.10 am filly/colt (keeping my options open!!) Bay pinto.

Megan, which side of your barn are you putting her in to foal? Just want to suggest that you give some thought to an extra sheet of something to cover the gap in your wall partition (also your gate/door from what I can see, if you are using the right side). Foals are well known for getting legs/heads/even whole bodies stuck in the most strange of gaps - if it is there they will find it. They will also find any projections/sticking out bits to bump themselves on, especially when they are first trying to stand and falling about all over the place (often head first into a wall - ouch!!). So unless it is absolutely impossible for some very good reason, all 'walls' in a foaling stall should be smooth and solid.

Cant wait for this baby to arrive, she seems to have been 'travelling' towards us forever, plus, as I said to Hazel about Delilah, Laney is one of our special originals and that makes it so much more exciting!!


----------



## Wings

Bay tobiano filly


----------



## MeganH

yay for guesses!!






Laney has a nice big udder after being out this afternoon. A little bigger then it was this morning. Still needs more filling though to match LB's lol.

We put down some shavings in her stall. See if it gets her to lay down in there at all.

Anna- the side with the shavings is the only side we can close in so she will be closed in if the weather is bad and she is looking like she is about to foal but otherwise I don't plan on closing her in. She likes to foal in the paddock and hates being stalled. She is not used to it. I do agree about the door and told my hubby that when he built it a few weeks back, then reminded him tonight after I read your post and he is going to try to close in the side and door. When he built these stalls we did not plan on having a pregnant mare or else I would have wanted it differently. The stall is small.. she can lay down both ways and has a little room behind her but not a whole lot. I hope the weather is good to us when she decides it is time!

I am so excited! We don't have much longer to wait! I am so glad she is special for this group too! Laney has no idea how many supporters she has.

She just peed on the nice fresh shavings we laid for her of course lol


----------



## MeganH

Look at that belly!


----------



## Wings

Just for Laney I will use the cutest emoticon in the world.


----------



## MeganH

SO CUTE!

I am about to go to bed. Laney has been rubbing her butt and sides along our wire fencing tonight. My husband had to go out and bend the fence back a little. It is the fencing on the right side of the screen when the cam is on her paddock. The fence should be fine but just incase if anyone sees Laney break the fence let me know so I can go out and make sure she can't get hurt. She can't figure out what she wants to do tonight. Going from one place to another then another. She has been breathing a little heavy- it is a mild night tonight so she may be a little warmer then normal.

EDIT 11:30- Went out and Laney is very sweaty. It is chilly outside now (it's colder then I thought) and Ricky is not sweaty at all so poor Laney. Felt the baby moving but it is getting harder to find. Alright- I am really going to bed now.


----------



## cassie

hmm, that is strange that she is sweaty... that can be one of the signs of foaling...

was it warm at all during the day? maybe her coat was a bit thick for the weather?

12:04am n she is standing quietly nibbling her hay


----------



## Eagle

well Madam obviously likes her new bed cos it is all over her






3.10am and she is eating her hay and has been for over half an hour

3.15am and she is down sternal again


----------



## AnnaC

4.30am and she's down sternal - looking very comfortable in her new shavings, bless her!

She is certainly moving very fast towards letting us see this foal. Will she let you look just inside her vulva Megan - the colour in there will probably give you the best idea as to whether you should be staying awake ready to welcome a new little baby into the world!





Remember that she might finish filling her udder as she foals - not all mares foal with the expected full bag, which is why all the other signs need to be taken into consideration.

I do remember you saying that her prvious owners said that Laney likes to foal outside, but I often think this is because the mare has not been provided with a really comfortable foaling stable/has been pulled away from her buddies at the last minute/because they haven't got the right set up to foal out mares. Foaling outside is fine for the mare as long as all goes well and your set up is fine because Penny is so happy and relaxed with her stall and smaller enclosed space. Will she let you get close to help her foal if she is outside? If you think she is going to foal, perhaps slip her headcollar on well beforehand, just so you can 'control' her should it be necessary (rather than rushing to find one in the middle of everything!), you can remove it immediately after she foals so no danger to the foal.

With regard to her sweating a little, mares can generate quite a bit of extra 'internal' heat on the run up to foaling - their systems are getting boosted for the 'effort'! Also laying down more will make them warmer, plus any slight change in air temperature can make them feel a bit hot, so I wouldn't worry too much, just do what you are doing and keep your eye on her.


----------



## bannerminis

4.47 and she is stuffing her face. Is it just me or does she look to have sunken in at her flank??

I was looking on the iphone but thats so small I thought I was seeing things but now on the laptop I think she has.


----------



## AnnaC

Yes Karina, not your imagination, she has dropped, also she has dropped/flattened either side of her spine/tail bone - we are getting VERY CLOSE!!


----------



## MeganH

Udder is filled a little more last night (getting wider up top). Pictures from this morning.











I was going to try to take a picture of her vulva but she only let me peek quickly. It is a nice pink color inside- not very deep ket but getting deep pink. I looked up the Crayonbox Minis page and she is not quite like the photos but getting there.

I do think I need to halter her before hand. She does NOT like to be dewormed and sometimes can be hard to halter and I don't know how she will be once she foals. I _think_ she will let me help but I am not 100% positive. If it is really wet outside I will have to stall her because her pen gets very muddy.

I think I am going to start checking her a few times through the day and looking at her vulva to see if it changes. She could very well go before her bag is totally full because the breeders weren't sure how she bagged up but did think she had somewhat of a bag at least before foaling and never had issues with her not getting her milk or anything. Last year when she foaled the breeder said she had seen her circling about 8pm and accidentally dozed off watching her then woke up soon after and Laney had a little colt beside her.

Geez- I am getting excited



I have to figure out when to put her halter on now..


----------



## MeganH

I thought I saw a butt tuck a few minutes ago. I was watching from the window so it could have just been how she was standing and then she put weight on one leg. You could definitely see big movement in her belly. She kicked her belly a few times and bit it too.

I went out to check her and she is breathing heavy. Still sweaty like last night and the foal is very very active. Huge movements near her flank. She stood with her ears back breathing heavy and swishing her tail. Her vulva didn't look to be any deeper.

I am wondering if I should halter her now or if the weather is just making her uncomfortable. It is in the low 60s. I am trying to watch her closely.. and may put my daughter down for a nap early so I can go out and sit and watch Laney a little.

Right now she is snacking on some hay.


----------



## MeganH

Wow it really seems like it WILL be soon.. I won't leave the house with her progressing like this! She doesn't seem very comfortable today. Still breathing heavy and was eating her hay in her stall but started to kick her belly and she went down sternal for a while.. looking at her belly a few times. Now she is up drinking some water.


----------



## MeganH

She is standing in odd places. She went and stood in front of her water bucket for a while.. now she is in her feed stall just standing..

Should I go halter her? Does this really look promising?

Should I let her out to graze?


----------



## Eagle

Megan, wow she must have slimmed down cos she is hiding behind a post





Now keep Calm, she could just be uncomfy cos the foal has moved into position. Have you had any luck testing her milk? that really would help to find out how far she is. I know it isn't easy at first but with perseverance she will get used to it. I had a mare that would try to flatten me if I so much as went near her udder but with some carrots and apples she soon learnt that udder harassment meant food


----------



## MeganH

She was so mad when I tried to milk her before. I could try again.

The foal is SO active it looked like it was dancing in her belly. I will have to take the camera out with me next time I go.

I think I will let her out but keep a close eye on her. Her poop is not as solid as normal but it is not a cow patty either.

I had other questions but forgot lol.. I am staying calm but I am sure more questions will arise as she gets closer and closer


----------



## Eagle

Laney is at the hairdressers


----------



## MeganH

I checked her vulva again and it is darker then I thought. I wasn't able to get a shot of inside (she didn't like me looking) but I did get this shot where you can see it is swollen a little and getting more pink. It looks like it could be longer but I was just messing with it so she may have been trying to clinch it or something.






I got a few videos I am going to upload. Once of fetal movement and 2 of Ricky being Ricky lol

I am going to let her out to graze but keep my eyes on her.


----------



## Eagle

do you have a pic of her hooha before?


----------



## MeganH

Sorry they may be hard to see


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Megan, those are great



I think she still needs to lengthen and lose those wrinkles. Poor girl, no wonder she doesn't want you taking photos of her booty


----------



## MeganH

I saw Renee had sorted everyone's bets for Odette so I thought I better get Laney's guesses organized






March 17 @ 11:40pm -pintoloosa Filly (Hazel)

March 20 or 28 -bay pintaloosa Colt (Diane)

March 25 @ 3:10 am -bay pinto (Anna)

March 26 -black and white Filly (Me)

March 27 -black and white pinto- Filly (Cassie)

March 30 @ 4:15 am - sorrel pintaloosa (Renee)

March 31 @ 2:30 am -bay pinto Filly (Karina)

March 31 @ 2:30 am -black pinto Filly (Parmela)

bay pinto Filly (Bree)


----------



## Eagle

trust Diane to cheat


----------



## MeganH

Thats right! Nobody guessed shed pass on any spots!

What are the chances she will pass spots down since she wasn't bred to an Appy?

OH I found one of her colts online.. Bay Appy.. I will go get the link..

EDIT- http://www.horseclic...s/advert/106281

It's an old add for him. He has her face


----------



## MeganH

whoops computer didn't post it I dont think.. here it is incase:

http://www.horseclic...s/advert/106281


----------



## Eagle

what a cutie



My dipinto was from a pinto and a grey so it could happen





o.k so I will change my mind too, I say sorrel pintaloosa


----------



## bannerminis

I see that your hubby is putting up the boards in Laneys stable. I was worried there for a minute that he would have a wardrobe malfunction and we would get a flash of builders bottom


----------



## bannerminis

Oh and I meant to say that Laney looks to have more of a V to her tummy this evening


----------



## a mini dream come true

Wow all the changes today. ok March 17th pintoloosa filly at 11:40 pm . She is sounding promising.


----------



## cassie

yeah I saw hubby there too LOL your are funny Karina!

I was also thinking she is looking more pointy in the bum aswell... won't be long! oh I am SO excited for you Megan! your going to get your gorgeous little baby really soon!! yippee she looks so very good


----------



## MeganH

LOL Karina. I'm surprised you didn't see a wardrobe malfunction. He must have remembered he was on camera lol

The foal is SO active today. Very strong kicks and Laney is kicking right back lol Here is a video from dinner:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GR64jeoJdDs

Udder is still the same. No changes during the day. Decent size and firm but not rock hard. I will check again tonight. She did NOT want me to touch her udder at all. I don't think I will be able to test her milk. I will just keep quickly checking for firmness and see if she gets more comfortable with it.

Lots of tail swishing and belly kicks all day.

I added your guess to the list, Hazel


----------



## cassie

very exciting Megan



maybe hubby can hold Laney while you test her milk? might be an idea?? its good to get her used to her checking her udder... just a suggestion


----------



## MeganH

We could try that, Cassie. I think if she fills more and doesn't foal in the next week we will try to milk her one more time. She is very timid with her feet and to deworm- really fights you bad.. so I don't want her to flip out and then not trust me while she is foaling if I need to assist. I have these milk strips though and was so excited to be able to use them! I had a real hard time trying to milk her the other day and got nothing but maybe it will be easier soon.

Here is a video of Ricky from today. He is the funniest thing. I may put music on this video.. watch it and tell me if I should. I have another from today and he was messing with the poo bucket in that one. I may upload that tomorrow.



The cam is getting blurry to me and I don't think it has been this bad before.. I may need to change some of the settings. When she is far off in her paddock it is hard to tell what she is doing.

I will go check her soon and report my findings.


----------



## MeganH

Alright! I had to really coax Laney into letting me get a shot of her hooha. Took me a while and curry combing her hind end then sneaking the shots after 10 minutes of trying finally worked and LOOK! I'd say that is relaxed!






Her udder is a little more full since dinner too






Still not separated from behind but it is firm to the touch.

I tried to mess with the camera and it is not on my end with the pixilation issues.. the input of the video on my computer is perfect but the output to stream is pixilated. It is going to be hard to watch if she is at the far end of the paddock but you could def tell if she was down and flat.

Getting excited! I think she will go soon!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Looks to me like it won't be too long. Yeah! I'm excited for you Megan. Go Laney!


----------



## cassie

gosh he is funny with that hair,

you better just be careful with it from now on Megan, ingested hair can cause colic... and I know you don't want that for Ricky.

he is such a gorgeous young man though! any more luck with the lead training?

I have changed mine a little instead of clucking to Finn I now say walk on then give him the treat when he does... don't know if that will help at all. I know Ricky is older then Finn





have you found out anything more with getting him gelded??

saw you out with Laney how is she?


----------



## cassie

oops sorry took me a long time to post that as I was in between customers LOL

WOW she is really looking good!! hmmm I reckon she will go mid next week sometime lol wish I could change my date hehe YAY go Laney!


----------



## MeganH

I didn't think the hair was good for him luckily he didn't swallow any because I was worried! I could not help but laugh at him he is such a character. He flattened his ball again (the plug keeps coming out) so he was just looking for trouble.

We wanted him done before April- and are hoping Laney will also foal soon so she can get her rabies when the vet comes to do Ricky. I have a new vet I am wanting to hear from who may do the gelding. His 'plums' have dropped more for sure so I would hope if I can't get the new vet the old vet would be able to do them.

I haven't worked with Ricky again yet. If my daughter takes a good nap tomorrow I will have to try. I do like saying the word and getting him to respond better then the click. I think I actually do both. We lunge Jake all the time and he is SO well trained but we haven't figured how he was lunged so getting him to come to a stop is taking some time. We haven't figured out the cue they used.

I hope she goes in the next 2 weeks! Preferably this week or by next Tuesday because we have 2 things scheduled next week I can't reschedule.. one I will be fined $50 if I can't make it and don't give a 24 hr notice (cats are getting spayed) and the other is a meeting at my son's school.


----------



## MeganH

Ok I am going to bed. Please text/call if I need to get up and go out to check her! Goodnight


----------



## vickie gee

Hey quirkies_. lol. _I just left a msg on the main forum for a lady that needs to start a thread here. I don't know if she has a barn cam for view or not but hey I did not so I know she will get loads of help here no matter. Anyway, hope she shows up. Gotta run. It has been one of those days. It is 10 and I just cooked me dinner. Thud. I am too tired to find the little emoticon. Ok, hope somebody gets a pretty foal and I will check in for a pit stop in the wee hours of morning. zzzzz


----------



## MeganH

Good morning





Laney's bag is about the same as last night. maybe a little bigger. Hooha still looks relaxed. Laney is still breathing heavy but not quite as bad as yesterday. Baby must be in an uncomfortable position. She was biting her belly and scratching her head this morning. I think she had a quiet night last night.


----------



## bannerminis

She didnt do anything too exciting last night and anytime I was looking she was either eating, standing just outside her stall or laid down. But she seemed pretty relaxed


----------



## MeganH

It cooled down a bit so maybe yesterday the weather had her uncomfortable and the foal more active. She hasn't had a significant change in her udder in the last few days so maybe she has slowed down for a little.


----------



## MeganH

Laney's bag was slightly fuller when I let her out to graze for the afternoon. Hooha still very relaxed.

Here is a shot of her from behind.







I can't decide how her bum feels. She is boney on top but along the sides of her tail head it is real mushy feeling. She's not a meaty mare so there isn't that much to 'jiggle'. It seems to be more relaxed around the area and her hooha is looking really relaxed.

I am still debating on testing her milk again. Well- attempting because I couldn't get anything before. I may have my hubby hold her with her halter on but I don't want her to flip out and not trust me for a while. We have carrots and apples but she really didn't take to neither when I offered them to her before but I will try again. Of course we are out of horse treats which she loves.


----------



## Eagle

dry bread goes down well, mine love bread sticks



I got a close up of her last night and she has a nice torpedo but and her belly has dropped loads, I don't think she will be long now. We have faith that you will get milk


----------



## MeganH

She really has dropped a good bit. Since I see her everyday it is hard to see how big the changes really are.





Is there a certain type of bread that is better? We get wheat normally. I don't want to upset her belly. I will have my husband stop by the store tonight.

I don't check her at night at this point. I check her before bed and then once I am up. Should I go check her in the middle of the night or do you think it's too soon for that?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Holy moly! Big difference!


----------



## MeganH

Should I start to check her in the middle of the night too? I don't know what else to look for now unless she does happen to bag up completely! She has progressed so much in the past week or 2. I would love to be able to get milk to test because that could really tell us what to expect. Pray that Laney is a good girl and gives us some milk to test and doesn't throw a fit


----------



## MeganH

There are some videos posted on the main forum of foalings and they are pretty hectic and flustering to watch. One was a red bag and they were all so worried it made my stomach churn just watching! Seeing that just makes you tell yourself you WILL remain calm when the time does arrive. So many videos (like Amandas) where the owner is calm and even if they have to help out it is so much easier to watch. I think Laney will do great and I will remain calm when it is time


----------



## MeganH

2 more ?'s

I have and Iodine solution (10% iodine) do I need to dilute that to dip the stump?

I also have an infant fleet enema and I think I am supposed to dump the solution they have inside- then what do I fill it with?


----------



## MeganH

Thanks Diane



They did say Laney is a very good foaler and doesn't need help but I do want to and need to be there!

Can the foal move into position and then back out? Sometimes I look at Laney and she looks wider then what is normal for her now. She rolls a lot in the past few days and once she rolls she looks thin and dropped again.


----------



## Eagle

I would love to be a "stump dipper" but most of my monsters foal out in the field whilst I go for lunch or something



so there isn't much point once I get there





Do you get the little dry bread things to put in soup in America? they are little dry bread squares called croutons.they are really easy to feed and mine love them.


----------



## MeganH

Ahhh Yes- we have croutons



they are probably Americanized compared to what you have. Ours come in bags or boxes with lots of seasonings on them.

Do you think Laney could all the sudden show all these signs and make all this progress and then wait til her due date to foal? This will be early compared to the dates I had for last year if I figured it out right. They did tell me she always goes early. Last year I figured her to go at 341 days though.


----------



## Eagle

did she have a colt or a filly I can't remember?


----------



## MeganH

She had a colt


----------



## Eagle

well there you go then, it took longer cos she had to make a willy


----------



## MeganH

lol You would think making a boy wouldn't take as long as a girl because boys normally aren't as witty.

Ricky is a character. He has been getting into things the last few days and I have him and Laney seperate because he is being so annoying and I didn't want anyone hurt.

This is Ricky today with one of my daughters boots he found by the steps.






He likes to put things in his mouth- sometimes he chews it but he never eats it (thankfully). Like how he did with the ball of Laney's fur on his video.


----------



## bannerminis

Buck LOVES shoes. He always goes for the shoes and even when my mother was holding him for the disastrous photo shoot he was trying to get her shoes lOL


----------



## MeganH

We tried to get milk and I couldn't get any.



Either I was doing it wrong or it's just not ready to come out? How are you supposed to milk them? I tried to massage from the top down and put more pressure on her teat as I got down to it. Maybe it just wasn't ready yet and I will try again when it is full. She wasn't happy at all but I was able to do it long enough I think I will be able to get some when it comes out easier.


----------



## MeganH

Hmm.. I think I was milking wrong. I was just reading on MS. Do you just squeeze or pull down or what?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Wish I could help Megan, but I don't know either.


----------



## cassie

have you ever milked a cow? I start at the top of the teat and softly squeeze down as I run my fingers down her teat... if that makes any sense at all LOL I wish you were close by so I could show you LOL I am so much better at showing rather then telling LOL

Finn LOVES shoes as well! yesterday I was out playing with them for a bit and he lay down on me LOL getting a little heavy for that then he was just lying on my leg and playing with my thong (oh flip flops for you guys LOL) sandals what ever you wanna call them LOL

they are so funny! lol 9:22pm and Laney is eating her hay


----------



## MeganH

No I have never milked a cow I have seen it done though. Is it the same? I think I did it wrong then.. I wish you could come show me lol I do hope I get it right so we have some milk to test!

I fed Laney some apple to milk her and boy did Ricky get mad and call to us when he saw me feeding her. I didn't have any for him and neither of them liked the carrots.

Laney was stomping and kicking her belly while I was out there a little bit ago. She keeps smelling her poop too and this is new for her. I see she did two more poos in her stall I need to go clean.


----------



## cassie

12AM Laney has just gotten up from a nice little rest now standing quietly looking out.

I hope your able to get some milk from her




I think it helps so much being able to know!  she sure is exciting though!!


----------



## Eagle

cassie said:


> have you ever milked a cow? I start at the top of the teat and softly squeeze down as I run my fingers down her teat... if that makes any sense at all LOL I wish you were close by so I could show you LOL I am so much better at showing rather then telling LOL
> 
> *you should make a video for Megan using Suzie *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finn LOVES shoes as well! yesterday I was out playing with them for a bit and he lay down on me LOL getting a little heavy for that then he was just lying on my leg and playing with my thong (oh flip flops for you guys LOL) sandals what ever you wanna call them LOL
> 
> *playing with your thong *


----------



## MeganH

314 days today





Oh, a video would be nice, Cassie!! Didn't even think of that, Renee! I do think I can get some if I do it right. I can't wait to try the test strips!!

I was hoping for a big change in her udder overnight but didn't get it. The good thing is that it is keeping it's size now and not really going down- just adding a little bit every now and then. It seems to be getting heavier and is still firm.

Udder this morning











Laney was rubbing her bum on the fence this morning when I came out to feed. There was quite a bit of fur in several places along the fence so she must have been itching herself everywhere.

I did notice Laney didn't poop quite as much as normal last night. I normally have a good 10-15 piles to clean up every morning and I had about 8 I think.


----------



## MeganH

My daughter POOPED in her potty this morning without me realizing what she was doing until I got a whiff. lol! Won't bother posting THOSE pictures





It is supposed to rain a bit tonight and tomorrow. I don't think she is close enough to have to stall.

I wish one of you live close so you could come help me get some milk to test! I will get some this next time- I just know it.


----------



## Eagle

no pics won't be needed



well done on the big victory





You have no idea how much I would love it if we were all close, we could have so really fun coffee mornings


----------



## MeganH

I am thinking of haltering Laney to let her go into the big pasture just incase I need to get her in for any reason. Do you think it would be smart? She will be out with Ricky today, and he is easy to catch and I could separate them if needed- but she is not easy to catch so a halter would be helpful.


----------



## MeganH

I was at a farm (the first mini farm we went to when shopping) and a foal got it's leg caught in the mothers halter and the mother flipped out and started spinning it around in the air. Very scary but we happened to be right there in the pasture when it happened and the breeder got the baby free and took the moms halter off. So I definitely agree- not halter when baby arrives


----------



## MeganH

Ricky had to visit Laney's stall and inspect it.






I can't believe how much Laney ate this morning! She normally only eats one feeder of hay and leaves the other but I filled BOTH and she ate both sides plus a lot off the ground!!


----------



## Eagle

wow, that must have been frightening to see megan. I hate to see horses in trouble cos I can't get it out of my mind.





Ricky looks all grown up sniffing around


----------



## cassie

MeganH said:


> I was at a farm (the first mini farm we went to when shopping) and a foal got it's leg caught in the mothers halter and the mother flipped out and started spinning it around in the air. Very scary but we happened to be right there in the pasture when it happened and the breeder got the baby free and took the moms halter off. So I definitely agree- not halter when baby arrives


oh how scary Megan!!! yeah no halters around Finn either.... very scary stuff!! the girls don't even have halters on much at all any more unless I need to do something with them... same with Smartie, except of course he has to live up to his name and be a SMARTIE! and as soon as he sees me with halter in hand he arches his neck and goes prancing down the end of the paddock



lol we chase each other for a while and make a game of it then he comes up to me and ducks his head so I can put his halter on LOL funny man!!

hey Megan how is Jake??





haha Renee of course you would have to comment on my post LOL











how is Laney tonight? I prob won't be able to watch much, opperation "house clean up" is taking place today and tomorrow ready for the parents to come home








I wonder if they got me any pressies?






LOL


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

All looks quiet. Just munching hay and hanging out. Typical horse party.


----------



## MeganH

Jake is doing good. We have to buy a saddle so we can ride. None of our friends worked. We just have been lunging and doing ground work with him. He is getting fat so we are having them cut back on his feed.

Laney is good. She seems VERY hungry. Finished all her hay last night. I refilled both feeders this morning and she finished all of that before it was her time to graze.. she even ate a lot of the hay she had spread out on the floor. She normally always leaves a good amount behind.

Cassie- Hope your parents get back safe. I am sure you will be glad to have them back you have been so busy.


----------



## bannerminis

You know I have found that my mares can have a lot of activity leading you to believe they are close and then they decide to put things on hold and make you wait a little bit longer.

Still she is moving along so nicely that its not going to be too long.


----------



## MeganH

Laney was going fast there for a good week or so and now she has lots of things in place and seems like she is waiting a bit longer. Her udder hasn't had a big change in several days but it isn't getting any smaller either.





I would be really surprised if she made us wait until her due date though.


----------



## cassie

Hi Megan, I see you n hubby out there trying to get some milk... don't try to hard... I know its hard not to LOL I'll go out n try take a video of me milking Suzie, that might help maybe... she will give her milk when she is ready



she is looking really good and progressing really well



I see you taking pics



wn't be too much longer and you will see her little baby! I bet you n your hubby are SO excited now!! I know I would be!! I remember when Suzie was close it was the best part


----------



## MeganH

I was able to get a few drops! It was a thin but cloudy.. stuck to the side of the collection cup. She really doesn't seem to have anything in there. It feels like her udder is preparing but not really filling.

She did so good! Stood for us for a while and didn't really struggle. I cleaned her udder too- it had lots of stuff caked in the middle so since she was being so good I decided to 'milk it' (LOL) and wash her as well.

I got about 4 small drops out so I didn't have enough to dilute and test but I tried undiluted and one square says foaling range and the other says not. I don't think the test really means much since it wasn't diluted. I am just happy once milk comes in we will be able to test.


----------



## MeganH

I took a picture and both look like in the non foaling range


----------



## cassie

Yeah I agree Diane!! Love the foal time strips



they worked so well for suzie!! Will definitley use them again at least u got someoilk that is exciting!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Yay! Progress!


----------



## cassie

Laney is standing out in her little paddock all is quiet at 3:11am


----------



## cassie

Laney just gone down sternal at 3:16am


----------



## AnnaC

Great news that you managed to get some milk - even a drop!!

Earlier Laney was right down at the far end of her enclosure and had sort of disappeared into the gloom, but now (4.20am approx) shes back eating her hay - looking good!


----------



## Eagle

Morning Megan


----------



## MeganH

Morning!





Day 315! Laney's belly looks like it dropped even more last night. Check out this VERY nice 'V'






Her udder looked like it went down when I messed with it and it refilled last night. This it is this morning






I really can't believe her belly looks like that and she doesn't have a full udder? She can't possibly hold that foal in that position for 3 or 4 more weeks?? Or can she? lol

I have the Mother Nature's foaling strips. I won them off the fishing game on LB last year (YAY!) You do have to dilute them but last night I didn't and it looks like it actually tested right. I am so excited to use them! I really do hope she bags up in the next few days. That belly is looking ready!


----------



## a mini dream come true

WOW I say that's a "V"


----------



## bannerminis

WOW that really does look like a good V. Will be interesting is she foals and bags or bags just before she foals


----------



## MeganH

You can see little drops on her nipples. Not sure if this is just because I milked her last night or if she is beginning to wax a tiny bit.






'v'!


----------



## bannerminis

The fact that she is producing milk now is very exciting.

I used the mother nature strips last yr and loved them and I never measured anything. Just used the cup to collect a 1/2 to a teaspoon worth and then just added a few drops of the water a quick swirl, tipped the cup to the side and dipped the strip.

I also did it without diluting and got the same result. So I think your result is correct. And I also noticed that one patch could match foaling range and the 2nd non foaling so I would divide the percentage which really still puts them closer to foaling. Thats how I did it anyway LOL


----------



## Eagle

WoW that is a "V" if I ever saw one, can you try and take another photo of her Megan more central In the future we can use Laney to explain what the "V" looks like








How exciting


----------



## MeganH

Is this a little bit better Renee? I got down on her level for this one.


----------



## MeganH

In this one her belly looks small but still in the v shape


----------



## a mini dream come true

WOW! Megan you have got to be excited!



It won't be long now til you have that little one to play with.



Hope you don't mind I'm going to "hi jack" your pic so I can compare Delilah. I know she doesn't have the "V" now, but someday.


----------



## MeganH

I am so excited!



I think Anna guessed today and Diane guessed the 20... I need to go look for that post..

You can use that picture for sure, Hazel.


----------



## MeganH

March 17 @ 11:40pm -pintoloosa Filly (Hazel)

March 20 or 28 -bay pintaloosa Colt (Diane)

March 25 @ 3:10 am -bay pinto (Anna)

March 26 -black and white Filly (Me)

March 27 -black and white pinto- Filly (Cassie)

March 30 @ 4:15 am - sorrel pintaloosa Filly (Renee)

March 31 @ 2:30 am -bay pinto Filly (Karina)

March 31 @ 2:30 am -black pinto Filly (Parmela)

bay pinto Filly (Bree)

Nope- Hazel you guessed tonight, Diane guessed the 20th


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Megan they are great pics





I forgot to add FILLY


----------



## MeganH

I added it for you


----------



## Eagle




----------



## MeganH

Laney is not staying out to graze.. she keeps coming back into her paddock and munching on hay and walking around.. Not normal for her.


----------



## Eagle

how are your nerves?


----------



## MeganH

I am actually really good. More excited then nervous at this point.


----------



## Eagle

good girl


----------



## Eagle

She seems restless today.


----------



## bannerminis

Its exciting to see who goes first.


----------



## MeganH

She does seem restless. There is a chance for scattered showers this evening. It isn't supposed to be very bad but I am keeping an eye on the forecast. She may need to be stalled.


----------



## Eagle

did it rain last night Megan? At about 2.00am she was laid outside and it looked like it was raining


----------



## MeganH

We did have a shower pop up and she does like to stand out in them.


----------



## MeganH

Laney's belly doesn't have quite the pronounced 'v' as this morning but there defiantly is still a 'v' there. We will probably try testing her milk again tonight.


----------



## Eagle

I will be off to bed shortly but I will watch her as much as I can tomorrow.

Good luck with the milk test.


----------



## MeganH

Thank you!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Look forward to the update on the tests if you do them tonight.


----------



## MeganH

Laney at dinner:











Ok so the 'v' is still there lol. I thought she looked a little less 'v' when she was grazing.

Her udder went down a tad during the day but I will be trying to get some milk to test in a little while. Hope she has something to give!


----------



## AnnaC

Looks like a pretty good V shape to me Megan - so exciting!!

A lot of mares arn't happy about giving milk - hopefully Laney will spare you a few drops tonight?


----------



## bannerminis

Oh she looks very "v'd" I hope you get some milk. I cant wait to hear the results. How are her other girly bits?


----------



## MeganH

Oh I almost forgot! I looked in her hooha and it is pretty deep pink and relaxed.



She doesn't let me look long enough for photos so I can't compare but I do think it has gotten darker for sure!


----------



## bannerminis

All excellent news. Oh babies babies gotta love the babies.


----------



## MeganH

If Laney doesn't get a bag after foaling will a vet be able to give something to her to make milk come in? Is there something at Tractor Supply I can get that we can give the foal until the milk comes in? Starting to worry Laney's bag isn't filling by now since she looks so close.


----------



## MeganH

Laney is looking interesting. I am going to go out and sit with her. She has swished her tail non stop and kicked her belly and rolled. I couldn't get any milk.


----------



## bannerminis

I saw the rolling. She really gave it welly


----------



## a mini dream come true

I was watching you sitting with her. Any more changes?


----------



## MeganH

I came in to watch from the cam because she was watching me lol. She settled down a little with the tail swishing it was going non stop for a bit. Hooha is long and relaxed but she doesn't want me to look in there anymore. I couldn't get any milk so I really hope if she does foal soon her milk comes in quick.

EDIT- she also had a few mushy-ish poops before I went out to sit with her. She seems to have calmed down


----------



## a mini dream come true

Tonight could be the night.




I have her up and watching


----------



## MeganH

I hate how I have to have the cams rotating because you miss some of what she does when you can't see her..



She is swishing her tail around a lot and kicking and you can't tell on the cam really.


----------



## MeganH

Thanks, Diane



I think she has a little bit too. I am still watching her close. I think if she did go now there wouldn't be much of a warning. I am hoping she fills up so I can test her. I really do think she will get milk before foaling.. if not a full bag at least a good bit.

I am so tired I have to get to bed.



Goodnight and safe foalings!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Sending prayers for a safe foaling and healthy baby...whether it's tonight or next week!lol


----------



## Eagle

Morning all. It's 4.20am and all is quiet.

I agree with Diane cos she has started to bag up so there is no reason why she shouldn't finish. Her tummy is in a perfect "v" but that "V" will move forward when the baby is ready to come out. Diane, Anna could you post some forward "V" pics please





Megan you are a wonderful mum and right on top of every situation and Laney is lucky to have found you, so keep up the good work and sooner or later you will have your baby


----------



## bannerminis

All quiet at the moment. I must be mad and its a good job hubby isnt at home at the moment as I am checking the iphone through the night and tuning into the ladies in rotation LOL


----------



## MeganH

Morning



Thank you so much ladies



I really am hoping she does bag and is able to give me milk before foaling. Like you said Renee- she started bagging so why stop. I really think she will bag and I don't think it will take long once she starts to. I would like to see the forward 'v' shaped bellys if anyone can find any. Laney doesn't have a huge belly to begin with- she is a tall mare- but I think we will be able to see clearly when she does change shape.

I try to update as much as possible so I can look back and see the changes and so everyone who is watching knows what is going on. I would hate for everyone to think she isn't going and then she sneak one by us. I am so glad to have so many great eyes on her right now. Thank you all so much


----------



## MeganH

udder this morning











Belly this morning


----------



## a mini dream come true

Megan, she is looking good



. A little more filling in the udder and we'll be ready to for the llittle one.



The updated pics are great! Thank you.


----------



## bannerminis

That udder just needs more fill and it will loose all the creases but that can happen very quickly from now on.


----------



## MeganH

Thanks ladies!

Wow those are some low 'v's Diane! Do you happen to remember how long it was before the mares foaled looking like that??


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Diane


----------



## MeganH

OH MY!! Thank you so much, Diane! I didn't mean to cause you so much trouble!



You are amazing!!

I can definitely say Laney's belly is nothing like any of your mares!


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry but I'm not one to take many pic of my girls on the run up to foaling never needed them before joining you folks here! Also in the past a lot of mine have foaled in March/April and their tummies or V's have mostly been hidden by the last remnants of their winter coats (dont do clipping either, naughty me!). Yes their tummies do 'dip' but it is not easy to see that V - will try to find a couple of pictures later so you can see what I mean!


----------



## vickie gee

Hi Megan. Looks like a bit more udder and she will be close.


----------



## MeganH

Poor Laney took a spill today outside. Ricky was running around and for some reason she started to run.. she slipped on her left side and her legs his the fence. She is ok (you know me I checked several times lol) but it seemed to scare her a bit.

I also had Ricky tied up on the far side of the yard grooming him and she neighed several times.. then she started to run, buck and trot! Never seen her do this! Only the second time I ever heard her voice too. I let Ricky off his lead and he ran straight to her (I had them separated today she was in the smaller paddock) and then she was quiet.

I am about to go feed so will update later.


----------



## AnnaC

I'm sure she will be fine Megan - poor little foal must have experienced a bit of a bump LOL!!

Perhaps try to persuade her to save her high spirits for when she's having her turn in the big pasture?? LOL!!


----------



## Eagle

Oh gosh I bet you were frightened. My gelding blacki is always messing around and often ends up with his feet in the air and I have kittens every time.

I noticed yesterday that she was looking for Ricky, maybe she is getting maternal?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Eagle said:


> Oh gosh I bet you were frightened. My gelding blacki is always messing around and often ends up with his feet in the air and I have kittens every time.
> 
> I noticed yesterday that she was looking for Ricky, maybe she is getting maternal?


Renee, do you by chance have a pic of you having kittens? THAT I want to see!

Megan, I'm sure your mare is fine, but I do understand it freaking you out a bit. They are pretty tough creatures, especially when it comes to their bodies protecting those little unborn ones.

Keeping an eye on her.


----------



## MeganH

I was wondering the same thing, Renee. Maybe she was worried if Ricky was ok. Maternal instinct.

She is fine. I know it did scare her a bit but when I walked over to her she seemed only a bit out of breath. Baby was kicking up a storm to LOL.. "What was THAT for, MOM?!"

As long as Laney doesn't make some big progress over night I will probably let them out together tomorrow.


----------



## cassie

I have her up Megan, sorry I haven't been around but later this week everything will be back to normal...

8:16pm n Laney is standing to the left of the stable... looking big and miserable! I am SO excited for you and laney and her baby!! can't wait!

I'll find some pics of Suzie just before she had Finn, she didn't get that realy big V like Diane's little girls but you can see the change, when I get home I'll post them on here if you like  I was looking at pics of Finn when he was a day old I can't believe how tiny he was!!!! there is nothing better then a gorgeous little newborn foal!! I just love it so much!! you are going to be the best mum to your new little baby I can't wait to see you enjoying her!! lol

oh n Finn's first rug was 50 cm or 19" thats what it says on the rug... I tried putting his bigger rug on him today LOL didn't fit over his fat tummy because it is a dog rug it doesn't have any leg straps and just slides all over the place. LOL they are all going to be going to boot camp! lol fun and games! i just found this really good book called "mini School" its got so much great stuff in there, you might be interested in it? maybe


----------



## Wings

Nice to see Laney holding on for me



Tell her she either has to go before this weekend before I vanish on another show trip or hold on until I get back!


----------



## cassie

hey Bree what show were you at? when is Tamworth on?


----------



## MeganH

Oh Cassie don't worry! I know you have been so busy. I am glad everything will be back to normal for you soon. I would love to see pics of Suzie before she foaled. I am definitely getting very excited! I got a blanket for the foal but I think it is a little big. It was 20"-23" but they measured from the shoulder to the butt so I think this one will be a better fit for Ricky not the foal. I was just looking up training things online today. I really want to trick train Ricky. He will be gelded in the next couple of weeks. I am going to try to work out that he gets gelded when the vet comes to check the foal and give Laney and Ricky their rabies shots.

It is supposed to rain this week so I am thinking of stalling Laney at night when it rains. I feel bad for her though because it is so small. I will have to clean it out a few times during the night too because she has been pooping so much it will be a complete mess!

I will probably post pictures tonight after I check her once more. There was a tiny bit of liquid bloody discharge I could see on her hooha earlier today- looks like what I saw last week when she lost her plug but just a very small amount.


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> hey Bree what show were you at? when is Tamworth on?


I was at State Champs with AMHS for three days! So much fun!

Leaving for Tamworth and IMHR Nationals this Saturday


----------



## a mini dream come true

Wings, How did you do at the show? We muct have a update.and Pics

Megan, sounds like she is getting closer will be waiting for the pics.


----------



## Wings

Well if Laney doesn't mind sharing her thread:

No pics yet, as always I have to wait for them!

Pallidon took two Reserve Champions and one Champion. Derby took two Reserve Champions and Special took triple Supremes and Best Liberty!

I also won 'Owners Group of Two' with Pallidon and Spesh.





I was over the moon! Still am actually



I think I'm driving everyone nuts!

Had to scratch Lyric though, she went out in "one of her moods" and if her heart isn't in it she won't work at all. I decided I don't want to make her ring sour by forcing her out there so she spent the weekend playing with Derby in the stable and being stuffed full of treats to make sure she was having fun.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Congratulations Wings. That is wonderful.



:yeah . Ya'll had a great weekend and you deserve to be proud and over the moon. What a fantastic show. They all did you proud, even Lyric. Girls are entitled to be moody sometimes.


----------



## MeganH

CONGRATS, Bree!! Your guys always do so well!!

Nothing exciting going on with Laney. Udder is better then this morning but no bigger then it has been before.











Maybe she will surprise us tomorrow morning with a little more in her bag. I didn't try to milk her. Maybe will try tomorrow evening.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Congratulations Wings! Those are awesome show results!!!

Looks like Laney is progressing exactly normally it seems to me.


----------



## MeganH

Yup. So now we just wait



She is an experienced mare so she knows what she is doing.





I am very tired tonight ladies so I am off to bed.

Congrats again, Connie, on your filly!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Night night Megan, Get some well deserved sleep. See you in the morning.


----------



## cassie

night megan I am watching





YAY Bree congrats again! can't wait to see piccies! oh n can we see piccies of your two little men/?? please

would love to get up to Tamworth! even just to watch lol doubt it wil happen though lol have a brilliant time!!

12:06am Laney standing quietly



all is good


----------



## cassie

Laney just gone down sternal at 12:27pm resting quietly she likes to be just outside her stable LOL funny girl! hope she does some more shopping overnight for you!


----------



## cassie

Laney just gone down flat and stretced out... she looks quiet though and ok so I think she is fine, I have just never seen her go flat before... is this normal Megan?


----------



## cassie

back up at 12:5am with some tail swishing and now all quiet


----------



## cassie

hmmm laney is a little restless right now... was in one stall and had a nibble of some hay then stopped lifted her taiil as if to do a poop but didn't see her do one... then slowly walked into the other stall had a nibble of that hay but not really interested in it... I wonder if the baby might be moving around a bit making her uncomfortable... hmm


----------



## Eagle

3.00am and she is down sternal just outside


----------



## MeganH

Thanks ladies!

I have only seen her down flat once before, Cassie and it was this past week only for a minute or so.

Laney is 317 days today. She did do a little filling last night.

















One day closer


----------



## MeganH

We have a small chance everyday this week through the weekend for spotty or isolated showers almost everyday. It just stormed briefly and Laney's pen is muddy now of course. If she is looking really close I will stall her at night- but I don't think I will if she isn't looking real close. She poops A LOT at night and that little stall would be a complete disaster. We'd probably need a new bag of shavings everyday she messes that bad lol I don't see any other mare on cam with as many piles of poop as I clean every morning. Laney keeps her system moving for sure.





I am probably going to shut the camera down for the afternoon when she is out to graze to give the computer a break.


----------



## MeganH

Her udder has filled a little more since this morning. She and Ricky are out together. I already have to go out looking for her. She likes to disappear behind the buildings sometimes.











There were 6 piles of poop I have to go clean up too. I cleaned her pen at breakfast and she pooped 6 times in 4-5 hours. Poop machine.


----------



## Eagle

I agree with leaving her outside as the exercise will do her good and she isn't bothered by the rain cos she often stands outside in it


----------



## MeganH

Yes she drives me crazy. As long as she doesn't decide to foal in it.. she can stand out in it..


----------



## cassie

Suzie did the same thing to me lol I was so scared she would get sick but no she was fine lol of course!!

Morning Megan how are you? N how Is our lovely laney???

I thought I would check in b4 heading to work... Mum n dad should be home anytime now



n I have banana n cinnamon bread in the oven smells n looks great!!! ( my first attempt lol I'm quite pleased) hoping they get back before work... Lol

Will be watching but maybe not posting as much as yesterday... Anyway will keep an eye on her for you


----------



## Wings

Thanks guys





Laney really is the textbook mare!


----------



## MeganH

That sounds good Cassie. I used to make zucchini bread that was SO good. Haven't made it in a very long time though. So glad your mom and dad are almost home!

I am good today.



Been a normal day around here. Laney is progressing steady little by little. She has slowed down a bit so I am thinking next week so that means someone was bound to guess at least the right day! Maybe she will surprise us though. I'll just keep an eye on that udder.

Her pen is a sloppy mess now after the rain this afternoon. I really wish we could fix it somehow. It is muddy right in front of her stalls and in her feed stall.

Laney's udder was the same this afternoon. She is doing really good.


----------



## MeganH

Laney's udder doesn't look like most other mares from under her belly. I am going to go back to Amanda's thread and look at her girls from under..


----------



## cassie

not all mares bag up the same way Megan



Laney's udder looks fine





Mum n Dad are home...





mmm zuchinni bread yum lol.

can you put a plastic gutter in front of the stable?? the horses might not like it at first but would get used to it, and it would stop the rain from washing into the stable... thats what I have to do with the back of mine, a job for Daddy now he is home LOL

7:39pm Laney eating her hay


----------



## MeganH

Oh I think she is ok it is just so funny that I haven't seen any photos of an udder shaped like a long oval before. They all seem to be like triangles. She is unique lol



As they keep growing they are changing shape a little too so maybe she just needs to fill a bit.

I think the ground peaks in the middle of Laney's pen and goes down in the front and back, leading the water to the stalls and the opposite fence line. We have talked about getting a load of fill dirt to raise the stalls to be above the water level.. and we could try to make the water run off like a gutter or something. For now I have been spreading the hay Laney won't eat over the mud and it helps a little but not nearly like we need it.


----------



## MeganH

More progress! Here she is around 8:30pm tonight


----------



## MeganH

Goodnight, all



It's bedtime for me


----------



## a mini dream come true

Goodnight Megan. Sleep well


----------



## cassie

YAY progress!!! I think I see a little teat seperation happening won't be long!! hmm I wonder what date I picked lol I better go back n check LOL


----------



## cassie

March 17 @ 11:40pm -pintoloosa Filly (Hazel)

March 20 or 28 -bay pintaloosa Colt (Diane)

March 25 @ 3:10 am -bay pinto (Anna)

March 26 -black and white Filly (Me)

March 27 -black and white pinto- Filly (Cassie)

March 30 @ 4:15 am - sorrel pintaloosa Filly (Renee)

March 31 @ 2:30 am -bay pinto Filly (Karina)

March 31 @ 2:30 am -black pinto Filly (Parmela)

bay pinto Filly (Bree)

ok here are our guessed dates again...



bring on the 27th!!! YEA!


----------



## cassie

Laney down sternal at 12:32am


----------



## cassie

back up at 12:42am


----------



## cassie

back down sternal at 1:43am


----------



## AnnaC

Been watching Laney for a while - she was in and grazing her hay, now just wandered outside viewing her estate. Looking very relaxed though. 3.20am


----------



## MeganH

A storm rolled in and I decided to go check Laney.. she made some NICE progress!!! Really filling out that udder!

















The storm is passing- I am up watching her because she is of course standing in the rain- though its worse in a distance you can see the lightning on cam.


----------



## cassie

Yeah look at those treats separating!!!!! All ready for the 27th yayayayay lol

She looks so very good megan!!


----------



## MeganH

Laney has pooped 5 times in the last 30 minutes.. 4 of them mushy.. the last one a pure cow patty. She seems very nervous. I went out there because I thought by the way she was acting there was an animal on the other side of the fence. I stayed out for 30 minutes watching. She kept shifting weight back and forth between back legs and yawed 6 times.

There is a storm coming in so maybe she is nervous? I don't know. But I am watching.


----------



## Eagle

Watch her from a distance so she can't see you. I will be home in 20 mins and i will watch her too (in case you need the loo) lmao big hugs

Renee


----------



## MeganH

LOL Renee. My daughter has been a handful this am so more eyes would be great. I am watching her on cam and through th window. 2 more yawn.... 3 more...


----------



## MeganH

I don't know it you can tell but in the background Ricky is laying in a darn mud puddle in his paddock.





You did guess the 20th, Diane!


----------



## Eagle

it looks like she wants out of her paddock!


----------



## MeganH

thats not normal for her to pace and all. A few more yawns


----------



## MeganH

My daughter just locked me out of the house when I went out for not even a minute to let Ricky out. Scary. I had to jump climb the fence and get her to unlock the front door. It seemed like it took almost 20 minutes





Laney is very unsettled again. I think I may let her into the small grassy paddock. Hers is wet and muddy.


----------



## MeganH

Yes she was happy when I let her onto the grass. She still is not settled though. Walking all around the paddock already. I'm still watching. I put my little one to bed and she is out already. Rough morning for us for sure.


----------



## AnnaC

She looks a bit more settled now that she is grazing Megan - mares sometimes suddenly get more active as they get close to foaling, which is why it is great that you can give Laney the space to move around in.

Have you put her hedcollar on yet - if not maybe you could pop it on when she comes in for her tea (just in case!) as long as there is nothing she can get hooked up on! And, I know you feel pretty sure that she will foal outside, but are you going to top her stalls with hay or straw just in case she does foal in there?

It's all very exciting - Diane might well be correct with her first guess, on the other hand, being a mare, Laney might decide to keep us all on tenderhooks! LOL!!


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry, it looks as though you do have hay or straw down - I thought she was on shavings and it is not very clear on the cam a lot of the time!

And it looks as if she might be wearing a headcollar?? Golly my eyesight is bad - must go and dig out my glasses! Now where did I last leave them - mental powers are also fading fast!!


----------



## Eagle

my kids always seem to need me when I want to be out with the horses too so I feel for you. Scary stuff being locked out but it has happened to us all



Matteo locked me out of the car once





It is getting harder to see now that the sun is shining.


----------



## MeganH

Her poop is still mushy for sure. Even as she is grazing she is still more active and walking around more then normal.

Today when you look from above her she is sunken in near the top in front of her hind leg. (LOL she just ran a bit in her paddock. hard to see in the sun though) Is that normal for late in a pregnancy? (the sunken in hind) It's like her belly is sagging a bit. The skin and muscle just aren't tight around there right now.

Anna she has shavings and hay down in the stall you can close. The feed side is a muddy mess. I am not happy with it at all. I guess with her walking around in there it has really stirred up mud . I have thrown down some hay overtop and it helps but I am thinking of going to get a large stall pad so there is a larger dry area in there. Once she does foal I don't want the baby walking around in the mud either.


----------



## MeganH

Oh Renee I knew she had done it right as I was coming up the stairs. My heart sank. She didn't know how to turn it back either (it is a hard one to turn) so I knew she would have a better time with the front. It was really scary and she was starting to get scared too.

Sun is really making the cam hard to see. I am right by the bay window though and can see her really well.


----------



## Equuisize

Golly she couldn't get any further away from the camera could she?


----------



## MeganH

I know it is so hard to see on this cam now that is it so sunny.





Laney is still acting nervous/alert and walking around a bit. She decided to go back in her small paddock for some hay.

I have to make a quick trip to pick my son up in a few minutes.


----------



## Eagle

no worries we are watching


----------



## Eagle

4.00pm and I can't see her


----------



## MeganH

I am back. cam is so hard to see when it is this sunny


----------



## MeganH

Laney had more mushy poop. She ate her feed and is on her hay. You can see her she is sunken in in front of her flanks as she is under the cam eating. She has more bloody show and her vulva looks kind of puffy and pink from the outside. Her udder went down a little bit and I knew it would with how active she was today. I think we will try to get milk again tonight... and just watch her.


----------



## MeganH

Laney is ancy again. Lots of tail swishing and belly kicks/bites. A storm is coming in.. I may stall her just in case. We are going to try for some milk in a few.


----------



## cassie

Wow very exciting day while I have been sleeping lol I will be watching her if you want to get some sleep  were you able to test the milk?? I see you have also stopped the camera from rotating good plan, n as she gets real close if you decide to lock her in you can change it to the stable cam




she is eating her hay atm


----------



## MeganH

Couldn't get any milk.



I do feel secretion on my fingers when I milk her but nothing that drips to be able to test. We aren't going to stall her- just watch her. She isn't as interesting as this morning. She was seriously having me thinking it was going to be the next 24 hours or so after all of what she was doing.

Cassie- I can point both cams to the stall and use the best one when I stall her. I hate the rotating cam but have to do it when I can't sit and change the cam myself so we don't miss her. I am so glad you and some others can watch at night because I was up early and had a rough day so I am so ready for sleep.

We got a big stall mat and put it in her feed stall so its not muddy.

A storm is supposed to roll through so we will see if she gets nervous again.


----------



## cassie

I'll keep an eye on her n call you if I see anything... Let me know when your going to sleep n I'll make sure I'm around





Do you have any problems with tornadoes where you are?


----------



## MeganH

K I will post when I am going to bed. Thank you so much





We did get a big tornado last year that was a few miles from us. It is rare but the weather is changing and our state saw more tornadoes then normal last year. I think tonight it is just rain and a thunderstorm.

Laney was yawning over and over this morning. I haven't been able to watch as close since it is dark but I haven't seen her yawn since this afternoon. Never seen her do it til today.

You can see her flanks good right now with her in the stall like that. She looks old and saggy


----------



## cassie

thats good



means that foal is getting into position and is carrying lower n heavier



won't be long!! yippee!!

well I hope you don't get any tornado's this year!!

we generally don't get tornado's here... we did get one earlier this year about 7 hours away, one of our employees brothers lives down there and his wind farm got ripped to shreds



not nice...

Laney looking real good!!

let me know when you want to sleep n I will keep an eye on her!


----------



## MeganH

Its supposed to be a good 2 hour+ rain later on



I know she will stand right out in it. I just hope she doesn't decided to foal out in it. I think she has settled a bit tonight but don't want to say she won't foal cause she may surprise us.

Thank you, Diane. I saw her rubbing her butt earlier and caught it on my video camera once.


----------



## MeganH

Laney is starting with her yawning and stuff again.. Just saw 3 or 4 nice yawns...


----------



## MeganH

Laney is licking her lips/chewing/yawning a lot. Is that normal?


----------



## MeganH

She was quiet while I was out there. Her poops aren't as mushy as earlier today. I was able to see the secretion from her udder and it is an amber color now. A few days ago it was cloudy looking. i don't know why I can't get it to drip for a test anymore.. maybe it just isn't full enough.

She really enjoyed me rubbing her neck while I was out there. Closed her eyes and sighed.

She is hard to see on the streaming cam standing back there because of the pixilation but it comes in clear on the input on my computer so I can't fix that. You would be able to tell if she was pacing around and layed out flat though. It is SUPER hard to see the yawning and chewing stuff unless she is really close though on cam.

Storm is about to roll through I think. I am going to go to bed now.

PLEASE text or call the first number on the cam page if she is foaling or if I need to go check her. She likes to stand in the rain and I am hoping she gets hungry soon. I will go refill her hay so she has plenty through the night and maybe that will keep her close to the cam.


----------



## MeganH

I'm going to sleep. Goodnight everyone! Safe foalings!


----------



## cassie

lol well she got hungry!! good girl! is it maybe raining out there? it looks like it could be... maybe its just the pixalation...

she looks nice and quiet now from what I can see... I am watching!!


----------



## Eagle

2.55am and she is outside


----------



## AnnaC

3.55am and inside, munching away.


----------



## cassie

Night everyone headed to bed now... Hoping to see some more filling in the morning


----------



## MeganH

Night Cassie





Udder this morning:











Look how relaxed her hind and flanks have gotten. Doesn't look good.. but it's good for having a baby. (excuse her being wet and dirty please)






She is making us wait a little longer.


----------



## Eagle

Yep, she is looking great and I still say a pintaloosa filly on the 3oth


----------



## MeganH

I do think sometime next week


----------



## MeganH

Yup, next week we have guesses on the 25, 26, 27, 28, 30 and 31! I bet SOMEONE will get it right!


----------



## MeganH

Laney likes to hold her tail up a lot.. started doing this the last day or so.




BIG foal kicks again this morning you can see on cam.


----------



## MeganH

Laney's belly has dropped a bit more. 'V'ed a little bit lower.






Her udder lost a little during the day- not too much though.


----------



## MeganH




----------



## cassie

Yeah!!!!

What a drop looking real good!! You must be spool excited Megan!! Have you got your foaling kit ready? Did you manage to get a rug?

Morning by the way lol

Watching her at 5:29pm n she is eating quietly


----------



## bannerminis

This girl knows how to work the changes in her shape. Lets see how long it takes her to fill that udder


----------



## cassie

Hey megan just checking... Were you able to get the beat pulp for laney? I'm just thinking that maybe you should up her feed a little more? I dnt want to tell you what to do... But once she has the foal she will be putting all her fat sources into feeding her new baby what feed were you able to get for her? I'm sorry I know we have already discussed this but I have just been researching feeds myself at the moment ( will start putting penny n suzie onto a show feed soon



)


----------



## MeganH

I was thinking she was waiting until next week.. but now I don't know lol... That is a pretty nice drop and she is walking differently. We are going to go out and work on the muddy section of her pen because she could slip. I am thinking of throwing some shavings and hay on top?? Just as a temporary fix.. then we are going to get fill dirt and maybe dig a trench or gutter.. it is the section right in front of her feed stall. you can see it on the cam.

I have the foaling kit ready to go by the back door. We did buy a blanket and I will have to wait until the foal is here to know if we need to go buy the smaller size. I will just keep the one we have for Ricky if it fits him (it may not though- that big belly of his)


----------



## MeganH

I do have Laney on some beet pulp and have her feed upped but can up her more. She seems to have a boney rear now and I know it could be the dropping that makes it looks do bad to me but I would like her to have more meat so she isn't drug down bad when she is nursing.


----------



## cassie

I saw your men out there working lol your son is so funny. Cool I find the beet pulp really good even smartie gets it 

She might not want to eat that much now... But after she foals I would up her feed she looks in good condition to me but like you said I'm worried she could get poor quite quickly when feeding her new filly... Hope I dnt upset you Megan I dnt mean to



she likes having a nice dry floor again hehe


----------



## a mini dream come true

WOW she is looking really good to go. Lots of changes in the last few days.


----------



## MeganH

Laney has been doing a few more yawns and is not acting like she is very comfortable. I was out with her and she was really pinning her ears, nipping her sides and kicking. Foal was very active and seems to be in a bad position for Laney. I saw some yawns.. she pooped twice which was mushy but not cow patties. I'm about to go refill her hay and check her udder.

Still thinking next week, Diane?? I don't know anymore.. lol


----------



## cassie

yeah I think she will be a text book mare and will bag up completley... she could do that very quickly though... one thing for sure is that you won't be waiting much longer!!!


----------



## MeganH

I think she will probably bag too and do it right beforehand.

Here is her udder tonight.











I think she is getting some edema right in front of her udder. It was puffy and I hadn't noticed it until today.

I will be going to bed in a few minutes. Give me a text/call if I need to go check on her please! Thank you. Hope everyone has a good day/night





Oh and I forgot to say before- Cassie, don't worry- you didn't upset me at all



I will definitely be upping her feed because her last foal drug her down bad and I don't want that happening again.


----------



## vickie gee

I am guessing Friday!


----------



## cassie

Megan can you keep it on the stall for a while, while she is lying down please?


----------



## cassie

I think she is just resting but I would like to be able to whatch her just to make sure...

thanks Megan


----------



## cassie

down flat but I think she is just resting...


----------



## MeganH

No problem Cassie.. I am waiting to go to bed and watching this she seems uncomfy

gah that can't be comfortable... she is laying over a small board at the edge of the stall..


----------



## cassie

back sternal


----------



## cassie

yeah she does seem uncomfy but I don't think she is going to foal on us right now lol thanks for changing it over... was it ok for me to msg you?


----------



## MeganH

Yes, thank you! I was not paying attention to the cam and didn't even know she was down until you sent that. I hate the rotating cameras but when Im not there to change them I have to have them like that.

Down flat again


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

She's doing her Shavaloosa impression!lol


----------



## MeganH

LOL she's a shavealoosa and pintaloosa tonight.

Alright I am going to bed. I'll have to turn the cam back on rotation but if you need me to check her or fix the cam again let me know. She does look uncomfy tonight but maybe she will wait until Raven foals






Please text/call though if you need to! Thank you ladies!


----------



## cassie

No problem Megan I might be a bit in and out for the arvo as I am home n I'm going to go n lunge suzie n penny for a little while n do another lesson with Finn will check on her when I'm inside though


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Can someone else take a look? I can't tell what I'm seeing. Is she laying down outside or standing up?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

OK, I can tell now she's laying down. Can't tell anymore than that at the moment. Still looking


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

OK. Panic for no reason. She's just taking a nap. Not rolling or in distress in any way. Whew.


----------



## Eagle

3.20am and she is quietly eating her hay.

4.38am she is out flat just outside her stall


----------



## bannerminis

5.33 and she laid down in her stall


----------



## MeganH

Thank you, ladies!



Laney laid down a lot last night. She must be uncomfortable and resting for the big event and motherhood. She didn't eat much of her hay either. I refilled both sides this morning and didn't have to put much in either.

I am glad to see she did lay in her stall. She likes when the shavings are nice and fresh. We need to go get some more bags today.

No more udder development. Looks pretty much the same as last night- maybe a tiny bit less since she was laying and putting pressure on it.






She does definitely have edema as of the past day or so.

The weather is beautiful right now. We have a chance of rain this afternoon but I hope it doesn't happen. I want the ground dry the next week or so!

Vickie- I added your guess to the list. I have it posted on the first post of this thread


----------



## MeganH

Oh Laney had more bloody show last night.. its always a small amount nothing constant or heavy.


----------



## MeganH

I let Laney out early because I have a meeting this afternoon and need to put her up early. She has mushy poos (not quite cow patties but very mushy) and she did some nice rolls then stood up with her back legs wide apart and rocked back and forth. I put her in the small paddock so she could be on cam since I have a busy afternoon.

The skin on her behind over her udder is turning pink/red.. (look at top of this pic)


----------



## Eagle

I am here too


----------



## Eagle

3.30pm and it is getting really hard to see her due to the sun


----------



## MeganH

I am about to go feed and put her in her pen.



I have the meeting at 4 so won't be able to watch again til 5 or so.


----------



## Eagle

Ok thanks


----------



## cassie

Morning girls I am here watching 

She is eating her hay at 6:04pm n I just saw Megan



hi megan


----------



## MeganH

Thanks ladies!!

Morning Cassie!

So Laney's udder actually grew today during the day- not get smaller.











Do you see the pink/red swollen area above the udder? I am trying to look up online where the milk comes from- and if it comes from up there to where that could be mastitis or something. I noticed it yesterday I think.. when I touched it while I fed her this evening she almost kicked me in the face. I don't know if it is just a place where her legs rub it together to be irritated or what. Does anyone have a guess?


----------



## cassie

I'm sure it is fine Megan



it's probably just the way she is bagging up she looks really good n it won't be long now!!! Lol just in time for the 27th hehe I have her up n she is eating her hay


----------



## AnnaC

Steady Megan, do NOT panic!! Do you mean the slightly pinker area near the top of her udder in her white area? If so then I would think she just has a little skin 'rub' area, maybe from all the walking she did a couple of days ago - or even by rubbing on the fences?

Mastitis will be in the actual quarters of her udder (not right up there) plus the mare or cow or human or dog etc etc will normally be off colour/feeling ill for several days before the infection reaches the udder, which will then turn warm/hot and eventually really solid if let unattended. Once in the udder it really is unmistakable and extremely painful to the touch. I dont think Laney has or is brewing for Mastitis Megan, so please dont worry!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

She sure has progressed! We'll be watching.


----------



## bannerminis

Well the fact her udder has now stayed the same from morning to evening is progress. I always find that once they stay that size then they move on to the next level and so on. I am still waiting to see her bag go wider (from behind) if you know what I mean.

And I agree that is probably just from rubbing or something.


----------



## MeganH

Thanks! Don't worry I didn't panic




I wanted to make sure someone looked at the pic though





I do think this area gets 'caught' as she walks because it was sticking out the last day or so when I checked her hind end.

I looked up mastitis in horses and it definitely is in the actual udder. There are some crazy pictures if you ever google it.

I'll take the big caps out of the title now.


----------



## vickie gee

Likely just irritated from butt rubbing. She is progressing nicely. She has more filling up to do and the nipples need to point down more.

She is at that stage where you need to feel her bag a couple of times a day. I have found that when mine get a full bag that is hard they tend to foal in less than 48 hours.

Think positive and remain calm. Sounds like you have lots of helpful eyes from aunties on her.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

7:30 cam time and enjoying her dinner.


----------



## cassie

9:30pm and still munching away LOL


----------



## MeganH

Last night she was resting a lot tonight I guess she is eating to make up for everything she didn't eat yeserday LOL

I am pooped.. going to go to bed already.

Goodnight/day ladies! Hope it's a good one!


----------



## cassie

do you all remember Renee from Anyssa Park miniatures, her Girl Princess I think it was had done sooo much butt rubbing that she was bleeding from it poor thing. then as soon as she foaled she was all good





If your worried about it Megan you could probably put some ointment on it



won't hurt, thats if she lets you that is LOL

she is certainly making up for last night in the eating department LOL hasn't stopped!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Midnight cam time and she's still eating!lol I think she and Raven have been sharing notes...all eating, no foaling!lol


----------



## cassie

oh Parmela lol yeah I think they are lol 12:40am and yes you got it ..... STILL EATING!!!!!!! LOL well at least we don't have to worry about her losing weight at all tonight LOL! Laney.


----------



## cassie

Laney just gone down sternal at 1:22am


----------



## cassie

back up at 1:38am standing swishing her tail looking uncomfortable


----------



## MeganH

Laney's udder got bigger last night.. it's really long this morning.






She had more bloody show last night- it dripped down from her hooha and left a stain behind.

I didn't post last night but I was able to get a little from her udder. It was cloudy/white.

She ate a lot last night compared to what she has been eating.

Next week's weather is supposed to be nice and dry! We will have a few more storms through Sunday and then Mon-Fri will be very nice weather!


----------



## Eagle

wow her udder is growing



I betted next Friday bit I am starting to think that she might go before.


----------



## MeganH

As long as she waits until after Sunday when the weather breaks so the ground will be nice and dry


----------



## MeganH

I am having to run do some things so I will be away for a little bit ladies.


----------



## Eagle

ok I am here for an hour


----------



## bannerminis

I am here too


----------



## cassie

Wow so good!!! Lol ready for the 27th hee hee hey what do I win? Lol

I was always so excited with suz to go out n find she had done more shopping!!! She looks so good!


----------



## MeganH

Thanks ladies!

I think Laney's udder was the same as this morning but it was a little hard to tell. I will check again tonight and take a pic. Hope she keeps shopping! Of course it is supposed to rain a lot tomorrow so I'd like her to wait until after this weekend.


----------



## bannerminis

She is just chilling now in her stall


----------



## a mini dream come true

Way to go Laney! She's still eating now 7:25 cam time. She is looking good but tired.


----------



## splashsdotsanddashes

Can someone post the link to the cam?


----------



## cassie

sure here it is






http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=houtsminis

Welcome



I see this is your first post



your mini in your avatar is gorgeous!! can I ask what your name is? splashes dots and dashes is a little long to say all the time LOL

Megan of course Laney isn't going to go this weekend... lol she is waiting till the 27th cos she loves her Aunty Cassie SOO much



hee hee

Oh n Hazel I agree she is looking tired... sleeping away... poor mumma girl!


----------



## splashsdotsanddashes

Haha my name is Jessica.

And yes! It is my first post.





I'm very excited to have found a mini board! - Thank you, Splash is my little girl  She's my first mini and I'm so hooked already! She's so easy to work with and responsive, I taught her to side-pass the other day in under 15 minutes! She's a sweet thing, hoping to breed her this year or next  She always throws pinto foals. I've been told she's an easy breeder and foaler, and has been within a week of her due date with her previous foals, so crossing my fingers she won't be too complicated  It'll be my first foal ever, so I'll definitely need support when the day comes!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Picking up poop at night with the aid of a helmet light...now THAT'S a great horse mommy!!!


----------



## MeganH

LOL Parmela. I had all those little night bugs swarming the light so they were all in my face distracting me.

Hi and welcome Jessica!

Laney did seem really tired.. parking and trying to nap in her feed stall.

Her udder didn't seem to lose anything over the day. Here is was at 9pm






Lord is it LONG lol! It needs to keep filling though. She is doing a good job.






I do hope she waits for her Aunt Cassie's day... lots of rain coming tomorrow



Means her pen will be muddy.

Her vulva is long and swollen. She tried to clinch it a little when I took this.


----------



## splashsdotsanddashes

Thank you!

I'm so excited for you about the foal. Looks like it'll be here soon! I've got the cam on!



She sure is a gorgeous little pony.


----------



## cassie

Hi Jessica and Welcome



which country are you from? we are from all over the world here, I'm from Sydney Australia





you are very lucky to have such a sweet little mare as your first mini!

I too am still a beginner the foal in my avatar is Finn he is 5 months old and my first foal



I am so in love with mini's had them a year this week actually!!! they are all getting baths today LOL

I do hope you will stick around and help us watch these gorgeous girls! we have lots of fun chatting and sharing pics some might call us crazy but really we are NORMAL mini owners lol no not crazy at all





10:59pm cam time, Laney has decided she should eat



good girl Laney!

2 ponies washed one to go



penny looks awesome! if I do say so myself. Rebekah is hopefully coming over later to help me take some piccies  I'm having a great day off hehe.

I will be inside after I wash Suzie so I can keep a better eye on Dixie and Laney.

Oh Jessica here is the link to Lady K miniatures, her mare Dixie is going to foal tonight or tomorrow night in case you want to watch



http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=ladyk

off to wash Suzie now be back in a little while


----------



## cassie

Laney wandering around, now having a scratch


----------



## splashsdotsanddashes

Thank you Cassie! I am from the US, Washington to be specific





Yes! I'm very lucky to have Splash, she's an absolute doll and I couldn't ask for a better pony. I got her in November of last year.





I've had big horses for over 11 years now and have competed, trained, and done just about everything there is to do, or at least dabbled in it. I have 3 full size right now. A paint mare and 2 arabian geldings.

And of COURSE everyone's normal...hahaha





And thanks for the other cam link! I'm watching that as well!


----------



## MeganH

Jessica- I am so glad your first post was in Laney's thread! Hope you do stick around- we have a lot of fun here. Great group of ladies and some great mares of course. Your girl looks lovely and you will definitely learn a lot here if you are seriously thinking of breeding her. This will be my first foaling and I am very excited. I have a mini colt, Ricochet, that is almost 1 year (I need to get back into adding more pictures of him on here.. poor little guy) and Laney. My riding horse, Jake (QH), is boarded at a barn down the road.

Welcome and thank you for helping watch my girl for me.

I have been watching the mares but also watching a movie so not posting. I need to go get to bed so as always please text/call if needed!

Goodnight/day ladies!


----------



## splashsdotsanddashes

I plan on sticking around, definitely!

I'm hoping I will definitely learn a lot, I'm going to really need the help and support when the time comes 

I would text/call to notify, if I had a phone number  Haha.

Goodnight!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

12:10am cam time. Laney's just hanging out in the right side of her stall. Just slowly munching away. Seems relaxed.


----------



## cassie

1:25am and she is doing some butt rubbing pushing on the fence on the right hand side...

Just finished watching the movie Dreamer. Boy I love that movie SO Much!! makes me want to get out the and ride Smartie right now! lol maybe tomorrow I'll ride him.


----------



## cassie

do you guys have a storm at the moment Megan? I just saw a MASSIVE flash of light! couldn't have been anything other then lightning! I couldn't even see anything it was so bright!


----------



## cassie

well Laney looks dripping wet at2:21am! naughty girl!! lol she looks peaceful and content munching on her hay


----------



## cassie

7:21am Laney time, she is standing quietly waiting for breakfast night all I'm going to bed


----------



## MeganH

Night, Cassie!

We did have storms last night and are supposed to have more through the day





She ate almost ALL her hay last night! Hasn't done that in a very long time! Good girl!

Her udder filled nicely last night



Getting tighter! She's doing great!


----------



## MeganH

Thank you, Diane!

I just let Laney out with Ricky for the afternoon in the big pasture. My husband went and put her in the small one before I could check her udder so I had to go catch her and she wasn't very happy with me.. but settled for the check and then was pleased to be let out with Ricky.

I got hit all the sudden feeling like poo mid morning and have been on the couch until now. It is a good day to rest though- dark and gray and more showers running through.


----------



## Eagle

oh no, get well soon.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh hope you feel better soon Megan, but maybe it is a good chance to get a bit of rest before the foaling excitement!!

Cant remember, but did I say the 25th for Laney to foal? Dont think she is going to prove me right - she's making steady daily progress but think she has a few more days to go yet as that bag needs to fill to the brim and the teats separate! I feel quite disapointed, I might have to go find myself a bottle of something to drown my sorrows!

Hi Jessica - great to have you join us! What a pretty little mare you have, but we would love to hear more about her and your other animals - with pictures of course. I have to say that while Cassie might be quite 'normal' (and I use that term lightly) the rest of us 'old girls' are indeed a little strange and quirky (I like that word Diane) at times. But we are quite harmless, so feel free to post anywhere and join in the fun!

(dam, I still cant get the emoticons to work most of the time. grrrrrrrr)


----------



## MeganH

March 17 @ 11:40pm -pintoloosa Filly (Hazel)

March 20 or 28 -bay pintaloosa Colt (Diane)

March 23 (Vickie)

March 25 @ 3:10 am -bay pinto (Anna)

March 26 -black and white Filly (Me)

March 27 -black and white pinto- Filly (Cassie)

March 30 @ 4:15 am - sorrel pintaloosa Filly (Renee)

March 31 @ 2:30 am -bay pinto Filly (Karina)

March 31 @ 2:30 am -black pinto Filly (Parmela)

bay pinto Filly (Bree)

Yup you did guess the 25, Anna. I don't think she will go tomorrow.. think it will take a few more days. No need to drown in any sorrows though lol

Thank you ladies.. I do think I am going to take advantage and get some much needed rest. Just what I need.


----------



## Eagle

No drinking alone now Anna


----------



## AnnaC

Will be opening the bottle in about an hour from now (think I had better do teatime horses first) anyone care to join me???


----------



## Eagle

for a drink or to feed the horses?? Heck I would love to both


----------



## MeganH

Laney's udder didn't go down during the day and she was out with Ricky so she was more active. She is moody and she got at him a few times.

There is a storm coming and she is seeming nervous again. I think it is over the weather. She is more alert then usual like she was this week when the weather was bad.


----------



## MeganH

Just looked and we are under a tornado watch and thunderstorms could be severe. Hoping it isn't too bad and that the horses stay in their shelter.


----------



## AnnaC

Ah Ha!! (hick!) maybe she is going to prove me right after all (hick)! Dam, my bottle is beginning to look more empty than full (hick) - why did I start it? Perhaps just another small glass will sober me up a bit? How are you doing Diane? (hick)

Hang in there Laney - tonight is now NOT such a good time!


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry Megan, posted at the same time as you. Tornado???? Goodness, I didn't realise you lived anywhere near that area. Saying prayers that you all stay safe!!


----------



## MeganH

Tornados around here are were rare but we got hit last year so the weather is really changing and there have been nasty storms in the last year on this side of the US with lots of tornados and damage. Hope tonight isn't going to be bad. A bad storm is just under us now I think we will only get the back edge of it.

Tonight is NOT the night to go Laney! Wait until AFTER Sunday or Monday when the ground is dry!


----------



## Eagle

Sending prayers Megan that you all stay safe!


----------



## MeganH

And of course it is raining and she is standing in the middle of it


----------



## MeganH

Laney's udder is about the same as this morning. Can't tell if it's bigger- it may be a slight bit. I was able to get out a little secretion really easy this time but didn't try to keep milking to get enough to test. I will wait until she has filled more. Her poops are still kind of mushy. She yawned a few times while I was outside. I am going to check her one more time and get to bed.

Night night / good day everyone


----------



## a mini dream come true

10:36 cam and she is in eating. Hope you are all safe and the bad part goes around. Looked like her "V" is more pronounced tonight.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I agree, I think the V is more pronounced. Let's go Laney!


----------



## AnnaC

5.45am and all looks quiet - Laney munching on her hay. Cant see her tummy properly from this angle but it does look as though she might have dropped a bit more!


----------



## bannerminis

She is looking a bit more V shaped this morning. I cant wait to hear the update on everything else


----------



## MeganH

Her belly is looking more dropped. She did some more filling in her udder last night















We are getting closer each day


----------



## a mini dream come true

Looking good. Laney had a nice roll this morning.


----------



## MeganH

Can someone with a foal blanket (for newborns) do me a favor and measure from the very front of the blanket (where the chest would be) to the back of the blanket? I think the one I have is too long and I need to go back and swap it for the smaller one.


----------



## bannerminis

Definite progress but I think she might have another few days to go yet. She might go around the 31st after all LOL

My foal rugs are 21" but I found them a little big even on Buck who was about c. 21" at birth. But you wont go too far wrong with a rug of around 20". Laney is a taller mare so hard to know what size foal she will have.

Here is Buck modelling his rug. I could probably do with ordering something around the 19"/20" myself for this yr and with a velcro belly band.


----------



## MeganH

Ricky was just in Laney's pen snooping around. He is so small compared to her.

Thank you Karina! I got one that said 20" but it was from the shoulder to the butt so it is more like 25". I am going to have to swap it this week for the smaller one. Gosh, what an adorable picture!

I turned Laney out for the afternoon. One last band of storms is supposed to come through later on then it is going to be nice ALL week!

I really hope she goes before the 31st because my best friend's bridal shower is on the 31st and I would hate to miss it! (the shower)


----------



## MeganH

Udder didn't go down during the day... may have gone up a bit!





I will check it again tonight and post pictures.

Laney is so jumpy tonight. She made me jump when I was feeding her lol


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Those pics show a lot of progression I think. It's just around the corner I'm thinking!!!!


----------



## MeganH

Well I think the rain has passed us for the rest of the week so I hope she does go within the next 7 days!


----------



## MeganH

Just for fun- these are pictures taken this morning (day 323) and then last Sunday morning (day 316). Progress over 1 week.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Lots of changes! We are definately moving in the right direction.Was watching you a while ago when you were feeding. Laney looked at you one time as to say "hey, where you going. Oh well I'm hungry I'll see her later". It wa too cute


----------



## cassie

good change over a week! I really should look at Suzie's photos and see how much longer she took when she was at Laney's stage as Laney has been bagging up quite similar to how Suzie did...

I think she might go longer then my 27th



but I'll forgive her just as long as I see the birth!!


----------



## MeganH

We have more progress! She definitely has filled since this morning. Her udder is much harder then it has been recently too. I didn't attempt to get milk because I hadn't brought her apple treats- I didn't think she had progressed this much. I may go back out in an hour or so and try though.


----------



## MeganH

So my helper is in bed- I won't be testing her milk. I am going to be going to bed soon too and will probably post when I sign off.

She's getting closer!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

YAY for progress


----------



## MeganH

I wanted to update before I went to bed. Laney has had several mushy poops and has a decent amount of bloody show. (most I have seen yet- very red in color) Has anyone had this with their mares? It has been happening for about a week now, in small amounts.

I am off to bed. Goodnight/day everyone!


----------



## cassie

some yawning and pacing... WOW she has progressed... hmm might be right on for the 27th heehee.

I'm keeping a close eye and I'll msg you if I see anything, I see you have zoomed in the camera, good idea... if she goes into the stable and we can't see her for a while, I might msg you to ask to change the camera angle, hope that will be ok.

have a good sleep! I think the next 2-3 days you will be getting that little baby!!


----------



## cassie

Laney is down sternal, had a look back at her tummy... she is resting I think... I am watching just in case, as at this level I think she could go anytime if she really wanted too...


----------



## MeganH

Yea I am sitting at the computer now with the cam zoomed. Ill have to take it back and then put it back on rotation when I get in bed. I saw her yawning and kicking so I zoomed it in to see more clear (or attempt to..sorry about the cams not being crisp)

Once it goes back on rotation I am not watching. She is down now looking like she is trying to sleep. She is so cute she puts her chin down on the ground to nap when she is sternal.

Thanks again- as always!


----------



## cassie

oh good I'm glad your still up



was hoping I wouldn't have to wake u to get your to change it back. I think like you say she is just resting. Get some rest megan, I am here for another 2 hours at least.





Penny is gone...



I followed Cameron (my friend) up to his house and put her in her new paddock she went straight to eating the grass and was so happy, the foal and mare who ware in the paddock next to hers were hilarious the foal is gorgoeous, already bigger then Penny LOL and was trotting around with her tail up high in the air LOL. Cameron will wean the foal this afternoon.

he will msg me with updates on how she goes when he puts the filly in with her I will let you guys know how they go if you like... Smartie went feral when we took her away poor sook lol.

Laney now down flat OMG she is hUGE!!! now back sternal up and having a scratch LOL funny pregnant mummy!!


----------



## MeganH

OMG she looked HUGE when she was flat!!

Is Penny over to be bred? How far away is she from you? Please keep us updated on how she is!

Alright I am really off to bed. Very sleepy and getting hungry so I need to go before I have to eat.


----------



## cassie

haha you are funny Megan



yes go to sleep she seems fine





na she is being baby sitter to a friend who is weaning his foal



I won't put her into foal until about September october... thats our breeding season. doing a few more yawns but looking fine to me


----------



## AnnaC

3.40am Laney at the far end of her pen, standing snoozing.


----------



## Eagle

oh Cassie I hope you gave Penny lots of kisses for her Aunties, please keep us updated on her babysitting adventure


----------



## cassie

I did she was such a good girl





I'm going to visit her maybe tomorrow night n take her some licorice



it's her favorite if cameon will let me I'll take some piccies n show you all he didnt msg me like he said he would so tomorrow I'll msg him n make sure that everything is ok.

Morning Megan when you wake



I hope laney has done some more filling overnight tomorrow is the 27th!!


----------



## MeganH

Morning/Night everyone





Laney's udder looks about the same this morning. Filled only a tiny bit more. She seems to have done a lot of filling during the day so we will see how she does today and overnight tonight.

It seems like it rained more last night? I thought it had all passed but NOW the weather report is saying it has all passed and the sun is out and will hopefully dry up the paddocks these next 2 days.

I hope Penny does well! If you get any pics of her over there please post them!


----------



## MeganH

Laney's udder went down a little bit during the day. Not very much but I could tell a little. She stood crazy so I won't post the pics. I am beginning to think she may have more time then I thought.. but we will see how she keeps going.

I called the vet about her bloody show.. this past week she has had it almost every night and I have read the mares go within a week or so once you start to see it but since her udder isn't full I wanted to call and see what they say. I have to wait until tomorrow to talk to her. I also emailed the breeders to see if they have seen this before. I'll let you all know what everyone says. I really think it is just she is getting close but was asking just incase.


----------



## MeganH

Do they give pregnant mares rabies? I don't think they do but I am not sure. Both Ricky and Laney need their rabies so I am hoping Laney foals and then I can have the vet out to geld Ricky and give them both their rabies shots.


----------



## cassie

Can't really help with rabies shots sorry Megan lol

But I agree think she will wait a few more days lol maybe an April fools baby lol



but dnt worry we will be watching her still.

7:40pm n she is eating her hay


----------



## MeganH

I totally forgot I had asked about the rabies Cassie and when I read your post I wondered how in the world you knew I had questions about rabies LOL

I do think she will wait a bit longer but also wouldn't be surprised if she popped when we didn't think she was 'ready'. Next time around I will have a good idea how she preps for foaling. I am not going to breed her this year.. but would love to breed her down the road.. and I am thinking 'SPOTS'



(Diane will be proud)


----------



## MeganH

Ok so I lied.. she DID fill more today. She must have been standing odd this afternoon or she filled a really good amount in 4 hours.

This morning:











and tonight at 9pm











You can tell tonight they are really starting to separate.

I was also able to milk her and she gave me more then she ever has before. She is still steadily progressing.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Megan were you able to test the milk?


----------



## MeganH

Oh yes.. duh!



I forgot to post. (I forget too much the past few weeks!) Thanks Hazel! I was able to get enough milk to test and the test came out in the non foaling range (a little under 40%) on the Mother Nature's foaling strips (85-95% is foaling range and 10-40% is non foaling.)

Melinda (from Maple Hollow) used these strips today and she had a foal within less then 12 hours when the milk tested 85%.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Hey, that kind of gives you peace of mind. Hopefully one of these days I'll get to use my strips. I know you still don't just say well not tonight, but it does give you a better idea when they are getting closer.


----------



## MeganH

Yea I like having these strips. I still am not good at telling the color of the milk.. it looked white and cloudy and it wasn't watery for sure it took a while to slide down the side of the cup.

I am going to bed. She seems quiet. Whoa I need to go refill some hay I see on cam one feeder is almost empty.

Night night/ Good day everyone!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Wow, her udder is looking good! Sounds like she is getting really close


----------



## cassie

I see you Megan hi



yeah good sized udder now  good depression won't be long now!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Night night Megan Sweet dreams. You're such a good momma


----------



## cassie

Laney down sternal at 11:46pm just outside her stable resting quietly


----------



## Eagle

2.10am she is stood outside resting. great progress on her shopping bag


----------



## cassie

Morning Renee



yep down resting comfortably


----------



## Eagle

hi Cassie


----------



## AnnaC

Morning all! 3.20 approx and she's just moved outside.


----------



## bannerminis

4.31 and she is laid down outside and looks peaceful


----------



## Eagle

4.45am a light came on in the distance, she was looking over and curious. It has now gone off


----------



## cassie

That light goes on n off quite frequently during the night what Is it Megan? Is it maulybe a sensor lijlght n Ricky moves under it making it turn on?

Renee if laney decides to do anything while I am sleeping? I dnt mind being woken for the birth of this special little baby!! If u dnt mind msging me that is






Headed to bed now night all.

By the way Renee how are you feeling?


----------



## MeganH

Thanks ladies!

There is a motion light over near Ricky's pen that he sets off at night. Laney was still very interested in Ricky this morning. She walked over to the far side of her him and was watching him.






Her udder seems the same- she wasn't standing good for pictures so I won't post them. Her hooha was very relaxed.

I will copy and paste the guesses (they are in the first post on this thread). I think there may be a chance for her to still go this weekend so there are several guesses around then. This Saturday my best friend has her bridal shower and I will be nervous if Laney is looking really close.. I most likely won't got o the shower. I HAVE to be here for the foaling!


----------



## MeganH

March 17 @ 11:40pm -pintoloosa Filly (Hazel)

March 20 or 28 -bay pintaloosa Colt (Diane)

March 23 (Vickie)

March 25 @ 3:10 am -bay pinto (Anna)

March 26 -black and white Filly (Me)

March 27 -black and white pinto- Filly (Cassie)

March 30 @ 4:15 am - sorrel pintaloosa Filly (Renee)

March 31 @ 2:30 am -bay pinto Filly (Karina)

March 31 @ 2:30 am -black pinto Filly (Parmela)

bay pinto Filly (Bree)

April 6 -bay pintaloosa Colt (Diane)

Alright Ladies- *Anyone want to change their bets? *


----------



## MeganH

Alright I edited the list.. I am still trying to decide on mine.. I was looking for the full moon and you took it- on the 6th lol


----------



## Eagle

not yet


----------



## MeganH

Very very true. I was thinking Easter Sunday maybe.. but I don't know if I want to shoot that long.. means more waiting lol


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for letting me know about the light I hadn't noticed before, I guess Ricky was active last night cos it waas going on and off all night


----------



## MeganH

It is set to go off if there is something moving on the other side of the fence too.. which I hope is not happening. It most likely is just Ricky and his beloved ball.

Here is Ricky from this afternoon






He was sniffing around Laney's pen so I knew this was coming and had my camera ready.


----------



## Eagle

Laughing cos he set the light off 100 times and frightened Aunty Renee


----------



## a mini dream come true

Ricky is so cute. Ok since Laney flew by my day, can I change to April 5th?


----------



## AnnaC

Aww what a great picture!! He really is quite the handsome young man.





My new guess for a date will be April 2nd - was going to go for Sunday but that's April 1st and I didn't want an April Fool's baby for you Megan, although it wouldn't suprise me if Laney April Fooled us all just for fun. LOL!!


----------



## MeganH

March 17 @ 11:40pm -pintoloosa Filly (Hazel)

March 20 or 28 -bay pintaloosa Colt (Diane)

March 23 (Vickie)

March 25 @ 3:10 am -bay pinto (Anna)

March 26 -black and white Filly (Me)

March 27 -black and white pinto- Filly (Cassie)

March 30 @ 4:15 am - sorrel pintaloosa Filly (Renee)

March 31 @ 2:30 am -bay pinto Filly (Karina)

March 31 @ 2:30 am -black pinto Filly (Parmela)

bay pinto Filly (Bree)

April 2 -bay pinto (Anna)

April 5 -pintoloosa Filly (Hazel)

April 6 -bay pintaloosa Colt (Diane)

Alright.. I need to come up with my guess. I am taking too long lol

I bet she would think it was real funny giving us an April Fools baby.. maybe she would have the baby of the month on MS


----------



## MeganH

There I go again forgetting! I didn't update on Laney.

I checked her udder and it is just as full if not more full then this morning.





Does anyone think she will hold off till her due date? I really don't think so... but I do think she has a little more ways to go.


----------



## cassie

When is her due date again Megan?


----------



## cassie

ok I found 2 pics of Suzie for you... not saying Laney will do this.... but this is Suzie on the 5th October... not a great pic sorry but shows you how she looks. 


then the 8th October, the day before she had my Finnley man! 


the day she foaled she had inch long wax on her nipples... I think Laney will do similar and be a real text book mare with her foaling...

hope this gives you a bit of an example of how they look...


----------



## MeganH

She is due April 12 (at 341 days) so in 16 days.

Thanks for the pictures! You can see a difference between the two.

Laney is yawning a lot again tonight. What do horses yawn for other then before labor. She did it one or two days in the past week and I had never seen her do it until now.


----------



## cassie

Could be the foal is in a bad position n she was just down sternal had a little roll n got up... She is looking good


----------



## a mini dream come true

Delilah has been yawning off and on and fleming off and on for about the last two weeks. I would like to know the answer to that also. Wonder if it's like humans. Just need to yawn sometimes.


----------



## MeganH

OK another question.. Laney's feet need to be trimmed bad. I was hoping she would have foaled by now so I could have the farrier come out. She is very bad to trim and has to be twitched.. and it was a big struggle last time so I said I would wait until she foaled but they really need to be done. I don't know if I can wait 2 more weeks. Since she struggles so much for it do you think I should just wait and put a conditioner on her hooves in the mean time? Or bite the bullet and have him come out now? I don't want to stress her out so much at this point...

EDIT: I forgot AGAIN... Laney's udder is the same. Did not try to milk her. Want to wait till it fills more. I am about to go to bed.. totally exhausted for some reason.


----------



## MeganH

Good night/day everyone! I am poooooooped!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Depending on how bad is bad, I think I'd wait the two weeks. Raven also needs hers done, but as it got closer I was like just wait until she foals. A little length on the feet isn't worth stressing the mare AND foal for, imo.


----------



## cassie

Ring your farrier n see what hethinks but I dnt think you will be waiting all that long till you get your baby so maybe you can wait





She is down sternal at 12:06am n lovie has had her foal!!!!!


----------



## cassie

Laney down sternal again at 1:33am looking comfortable Have to go home soon n make chocolate mousse  have friends coming over to watch downtown Abby season 2 episode 2 tonight yippee!!!!

Renee again can you msg me if your around n she decides to do anything??? Thanks so much!!


----------



## Eagle

of course I will Cassie. I am jealous though that you are having a girly night watching Downtown Abbey.


----------



## bannerminis

Laney is laid down near the side gate. She looks comfy enough


----------



## MeganH

Thanks ladies!!

I do think I will wait for the farrier. She has a real fit and I can't do that to her right now. That's how I have been feeling for the past weeks- just let her have the baby and we will worry about her feet after. I may put some hoof conditioner on them if it's ok to do to pregnant mares. The farrier is due to come in 2 weeks for Jake so I will have him come by here when he is out. I hope she does foal before then so we can take care of those feet!

Laney is 326 days today. Her udder looks the same as last night. It was COLD last night so I am glad she wasn't close. I will try to get to the feed store today and get the smaller jacket. I may buy some fleece and try to make another jacket for her to wear.

I have to go to the store today to get a few things for my best friend's bridal shower. I will go this morning while they are both in their pens and be home before it is time for their afternoon graze. If I could get some eyes on Laney please while I am gone please I would appreciate it. She doesn't look like she will go but still- I would feel better knowing she is being watched over.

Thank you ladies, as always!


----------



## MeganH

Nevermind- won't be going anywhere this morning.


----------



## Eagle

I will watch as much as I can Megan. Yes I too would wait if it is going to upset her, how bad are her feet? Can you take a pic to show us?


----------



## MeganH

I can take a photo while I am outside and I will send it so you can see. I am going to the feed store when hubby gets home and will look for a hoof conditioner safe for pregnant mares. I am afraid of them cracking or chipping until she gets trimmed. She doesn't like me handling her feet but I am going to try to clean them today and see how she does.

I am not going to the store now until after I put them up for dinner. Have to wait for the hubby.


----------



## MeganH

Laney has been rubbing her butt and pushing it against things this morning. I am going to check her and let her out soon.


----------



## Eagle

I just saw her rubbing against the far fence. You can use olive oil for her feet too which is safe, if you have any empty spray bottle you can use that, if she is skittish about the noise just cough loud when you spray it


----------



## AnnaC

Laney nowhere to be seen -obviously out enjoying her pasture time!!

I wouldn't worry about her feet Megan - you have had a lot of rain recently and this will have kept her feet moist to help with any possible cracking. Actually short feet can crack and chip just as easily as longer feet, it is all to do with the 'make up' of the hoof strength, some horses just have weaker type feet than others. My lot all seem to have extremely hard type feet - makes for a lot of extra effort when trying to trim them LOL!! But several years ago I had a mare who had been so badly abused by humans that in the 12 years that I had her (until I had her put down in her 20's) I was never able to lay even a gentle hand on her, let alone get closer than 2 feet away from her. She, luckily, had feet that chipped and so on the hard summer ground and the frozen winter ground, she 'timmed' her own feet - she always had beautifully tidy, perfectly rounded good looking feet, so much so that I'm sure any visitors thought I must have worked on them every 4 weeks!!


----------



## MeganH

I was going to wait on the feet but while I was out feeding tonight one had a big chuck chipped off. My farrier was scheduled to come out in 2 weeks but I am emailing him photos so he can decide if he wants to come and work on them now. I won't post picks on here but if you want to see I can pm them. I knew they were long but I didn't think they would chip that bad. With all the rain I thought she would be ok like you said Anna... but maybe she just has poor hooves compared to most?

I am running to the feed store to exchange the jacket and I may run by another store so I will be gone for a while. Laney was rolling outside in the big pasture which I have never seen her do- but baby seemed very active when she did so I think she was uncomfy.

Her udder seems to have gone down on one side. Hasn't gone down at all in a while.

Be back later! She is in eating right now.


----------



## MeganH

K I am back. Send pics to the farrier. Waiting for a reply.






Time for dinner...


----------



## MeganH

Laney lost volume in her udder today for the first time in a while. She is very uncomfortable but the baby was active when I saw her so moody and rubbing her bum and such.

I am getting in bed. Have a nice night/day everyone.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Hmmmm..... doing what she does best...eating!lol I think she learned that from Raven!lol


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

she really seems to be getting close, she seems more and more uncomfortable each day


----------



## bannerminis

Sorry I wont be able to marestare for you ladies for a few days as I am as we speak having my hair done, then Seamus home after an 11 1/2 wks stint at work and off to Connemara tomorrow for the weekend or a wedding. I will keep tuned when I can and tell Laney she can only have that baby on the 31st LOL


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> of course I will Cassie. I am jealous though that you are having a girly night watching Downtown Abbey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the best!!! We are loving it sooo much! Up to episode 4 of season 2
> 
> 
> 
> has season 2 been out in Italy yet? It's not coming out here till may or later so I ought ought it on blue ray hehe it is brilliant!!! I love it!





Eagle said:


> I just saw her rubbing against the far fence. You can use olive oil for her feet too which is safe, if you have any empty spray bottle you can use that, if she is skittish about the noise just cough loud when you spray it


What a great idea renee LOL love it!

Sorry I couldn't watch for you today Megan, rebekah aunts trish and I went to the sydney international equestrian centre to get the horses ready for the grand national which ison the weekend



going there on Sunday as I have to work saturday yuck lol should be awesome though!! I a,so excited!!

Was meanttoridebj but there washeapsofthings happening, it is only his 4th show and he was a bit scared of the big indoor arena poor man,

Now I am headed to bed, night everyone


----------



## Eagle

I am glad you had a good day Cassie



No the 2nd series isn't out yet


----------



## AnnaC

Glad you had a good time Cassie even if you didn't get to ride - enjoy yourself Sunday!

Karina, hope you havea fab time at the Wedding - must be brilliant having hubby home again too. I'm sure Laney will wait for you.





Laney now up and eating again (6am approx), she was down earlier and having quite an exciting dream I think?!!


----------



## Eagle

Yes Karina, have a wonderful weekend and enjoy having hubby home


----------



## MeganH

Wow Karina! You are going to be busy! I want her to wait on the 31 until I am home- have a bridal shower in the early afternoon! That evening would be fine though lol

Glad you had a good day Cassie! My son's trainer moved her horse to a boarding place with an indoor arena and he was so scared but doing better after about 2 weeks.

Thanks for watching everyone! She is definitely getting more and more uncomfortable.

Laney's udder looks better this morning. Has a good amount more volume then last night.. one side is still smaller then the other but not too bad.











I have to make sure I changed over everyone who picked a new day... I have the list posted on the 1st post on page 1


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

her udder is looking good! She's trying to hide from us on camera right now


----------



## jyuukai

/back to stalker mode.

You mare is so much more shed out than mine and we are in the same general area! I'm quite jealous of that!

RE: the feet, I wouldn't worry about it. There have been times that due to conflicting work schedules our mare's feet just did not get done, and either did the gelding she lives with. I find that as long as they move around enough the feet will trim themselves a bit. I always freak out when a big chunk falls off of my mare's foot but I find that what's left behind is what should be there! Unless the piece that came off is adversely affecting the stability of the hoof or it has cracked so deep that there is fear of infection I wouldn't worry too much about it



Wild horses don't have a farrier come out every 6 weeks, after all, and they seem to do just fine.

If it stresses your girly out to have her tootsies taken care of I would just leave it until she foaled and had settled down with her baby. As for moisturizing I like to let my ponies out in the morning when we still have dew on the grass (that is, when she's stall kept I do) It's amazing how much softer and nicer they get after an early morning walk! I left my mare on pasture all last summer and never had an issue with dry hooves because she kept them wet in the mornings and late at night!


----------



## MeganH

Wow J- you live right down the road from me (I am only a few miles from Fuquay.. we go to that area to shop and eat a lot. We LOVE the new Hibachi & Co.



)

Thank you all for making me feel better. It does look bad but the farrier said she should be fine for a little longer too.



So I will stop myself from worrying about it.

Laney is really trying to hide from us today. I only could see her ear a little bit ago. She is right under the cam.


----------



## jyuukai

Oh girl don't get me started on the new Hibachi shop! I can't believe you are so close, I always feel like there are no mini people to hang with in the area! I am just a mile or so from Kipling, so I'm on the outside of Fuquay. I keep my ponykins in Duncan though!

I'm glad you can relax a bit



I always stress when my mare's hooves look bad but I try to remember that she can take care of herself more than I give her credit for.


----------



## MeganH

Yup we are very close. I am not in any city limits but am close to Willow Springs.

Laney is getting mad at her belly.. some seriously mean looks she's giving.. and biting and kicking. She had a big pile of mushy poop when I checked her about an hour ago.


----------



## AnnaC

Megan, the cam is stuck on the outside view - is it me or is it the cam? Cant see Laney at all, but as the gates are closed I presume she is right under the camera??


----------



## MeganH

is it working now?? she has had some good rolls and is just laying sternal now.. I had to run switch it when she was in the stall... I am going to chck her soon she is down at an odd time.

EDIT.. ok up now


----------



## AnnaC

No, still on the outside view only - maybe it's my laptop?? But at least I can see Laney now she's outside. If you are happy with her (not worried that she is doing strange things) will she be off out into the pasture for the afternoon as usual? Just so I know in case she 'disappears' again.


----------



## MeganH

I have it off rotation so it was easier to see her. She wasn't going into the stall much. I am going out to check her and my let her out to one of the two grassy areas depending on how she looks.


----------



## AnnaC

Ah that explains it! Hope you find she is ok coz I think she will relax a bit if she is off grazing her grassy area. Will be off to do my lot shortly but will check in again when I get back in and from then on throughout the evening.


----------



## Eagle

1.15pm and she is outside grazing happily


----------



## MeganH

She had 3 big piles of pure mushy poop and her hooha is pretty long so I let her in the paddock instead of out with Ricky so I could watch her better.






I always let her out every day around 12:30 or 1pm either in the large pasture or the grassy paddock depending on how she is and how I can watch her. I have never kept her in her pen all day. She grazes for the afternoon and then goes back in her pen at dinner time. She does really well this way





She still needs to fill that udder.


----------



## Eagle

wow Megan, that hooha is puffy



What colour is it inside? Can you take some pics of her udder?


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! Judging on that picture, she could go any time Megan! Maybe she will fill her bag finally as she foals? Will she let you look at te colour inside her hooha - that could well be your 'final' sign!!

I think the arrangements you have for Laney are great Megan - plenty of room to move around in her stall/pen enclosure plus having ad lib access to her hay, and then the afternoon for grass eating and extra exercise before coming back in for the night. Sounds perfect to me.





Howver I dont think I would be taking my eyes off her for very long over the next few days!!


----------



## MeganH

Oh wow I just woke up from a nap (I can't shake feeling icky for some reason).. I didn't mean to fall asleep.

Her hooha is puffy and totally deep pink inside (it was pink further inside and her skin color towards the outside but it looks completely pink now inside.)

Her udder seemed to be down a tiny bit from this morning when I checked at 1pm.. but I haven't seen it in a few hours and will check at dinner. Maybe she will just fill right before or after?

I will try to get some pics at dinner and post. She has been standing so funny I can't get a good pic of her udder sometimes cause she has it pushing towards the side.


----------



## MeganH

Her udder at dinner tonight












Once her hooha relaxes will she be able to clinch it? She was not happy with me messing with her behind and started to clinch it when I was trying to look.


----------



## cassie

I agree!!! I reckon very early April, I'm watching!!!

I will be very interested to see what her udder does in the morning.

I am here watching back at work today. she is eating her hay at 7:27pm



Eagle said:


> I am glad you had a good day Cassie
> 
> 
> 
> No the 2nd series isn't out yet


ok I won't spoil it for you then,.... but I have to say.... it is SOOOOOOO GOOOD!!!!!!!!  oh my goodness!!!

I would have thought it would be on tv for you guys since apparantly its already been out in England... hmmm, maybe you can come over and watch it with us LOL  is that worth a trip to Australia? DEFINITLEY!


----------



## cassie

Hi Megan



how is our pretty girl tonight?


----------



## MeganH

Laney is doing great





Here is her udder from 9pm











And her hooha






Her poops are all mushy.. there are a few soft formed balls but mostly big piles of mush.

I am about to eat a snack and then get in bed. I haven't been able to shake off this icky feeling for several days now and need to get some nice sleep.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Looking good! Get some rest dear. Hope you feel better in the morning


----------



## MeganH

Alright- I am going to bed! Goodnight/ Good day all!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

She does look great! She's certainly getting close. Yay!!!


----------



## cassie

I haven't seen her down yet at all tonight, usually she lies down at least once by now... another sign that she is getting close!


----------



## Eagle

My farrier just called to say he will be here in 30 mins



so I won't be watching before 3.30am cam time sorry


----------



## AnnaC

3.15am and Laney standing quietly just outside her stall.


----------



## cassie

Headed to youth group now, all has been quiet tonight except for the fact she hasn't laid down at all tonight!!! 

I got a fun video of Finn playing with Kingston just now lol will try n lost it over the weekend, going to be an busy one yuck!

Youth tonight, vets tomorrow then have to leave early to do the end of month which won't finish till late then head to rebekahs for the night n go to grand national early in the morning head home got a singing meeting then get ready for the week to come, starts off with Monday and statEment day lol wow! I'm exhausted already lol anyway.

Laney you be a good girl while I'm gone, will try to checking as much as possible, but please honey, wait till Monday at least!!!! Pretty please!!!

See you all later


----------



## Eagle

I can't watch sorry but I have Eagle in colic. I will keep you all posted


----------



## cassie

What!! I hope he is ok Renee!!! Please keep us posted! When did this happen! Praying for you guys!!

Sorry Megan we may not be Avery good watch team this weekend. I so

I will try to watch when I can!!!


----------



## MeganH

Renee let us know how Eagle is doing. I will check your thread to see if you have updated anything.

Thanks everyone!

You are busy this weekend, Cassie! Seems like there are a lot of you ladies who will be busy! I hope she waits!

My son woke up with what looks like pink eye so I am trying to get the dr's to call me back right now.. poor thing has bad allergies so it may just be allergies but we do not need to pass pink eye around the house right now. I can't be going to the dr every other day this upcoming week!





I think Laney looks about the same as last night.. a little more full but not a big difference. She is really starting to walk funny. Slow and wide in the back end.. and she stands with one leg back or with her back legs far apart. She is not comfy for sure poor girl.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Come on girl. You will be much more comfy to let your momma see your baby.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh so sorry to hear about your son Megan, not nice. I hope the Doc can get it all sorted before it spreads.

Laney wandering quietly round her pen, must be getting near her 'out' time - they soon get to know the routine dont they LOL!!

Please let us know what the Doc says as soon as you hear anything - sending your little lad a big ((((HUG))))


----------



## MeganH

Laney is in the grassy paddock for the afternoon. I have some things to do and won't be able to watch the whole time.

She is so funny. She knows if she stands for me to get pictures I will let her out so she follows me and parks long enough for me to get a few shots like a good girl. She has got the routine down for sure.

Her udder is looking good.. seems a tiny bit more full. Her hooha is looking swollen and puffy on the outside. I noticed her standing with her butt up against the fence again this morning. I don't think I added on here last night but around her tail head it is like Jello.. she doesn't like me to poke it either lol

My son went to school after his eye started to look better and the dr thinks it may be allergies but I am supposed to give them a call if it gets any worse and they will send a prescription over to our drug store. Hope she was right but if not at least I know all I have to do it call and they will help.


----------



## MeganH

Laney's bag went down today. She was very active and agitated so I am not surprised. She almost kicked me good when I went to touch her udder too so she is being a moody witch today. We'll see what it looks like tonight before bed.

Don't know if anyone saw Ricky rear on me while I was cleaning his pen about 30 minutes ago. Best rear I ever have seen him do but too close and he got in trouble.


----------



## AnnaC

Glad your son seems a bit better Megan. Laney looks quite restless (early evening) lots of tail swishing! Dont know if it is the camera angle but she does look as though she has 'sunk' a bit over her tail bone?

I'm off to bed now as it is midnight here - will be checking on her again in around another 6 or 7 hours!


----------



## MeganH

Here is her udder now:











I couldn't get a picture of her hooha.. she kept moving before the camera would take. She was trying to clinch it too so it wasn't quite as long.. but still looks puffy.

I think her butt looks longer.. like it is pushing out behind her more and getting a little more pointy.

Storms are supposed to roll through tonight and tomorrow I will be going to a bridal shower for a few hours in the afternoon so she needs to wait a while longer. Think she's planning on waiting a bit longer anyways.



if someone thinks different let me know though. I can't miss the birth.


----------



## MeganH

Stormy knows how an udder is supposed to fill for sure!

Alright I am getting in bed.

Prayers for Eagle and Renee..

Goodnight/day everyone!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Hope your son's eye gets better soon!

Laney seems like she just wants to build and build the suspense!!


----------



## cassie

just tuning in quickly... 3:42am and Laney is standing quietly just outside her stable. Have to check on Stormy now WOW what an udder!


----------



## cassie

My Brother Russell, just wanted to know if I will ever get off this website, LOL I said probably not and he said well your a victim then




lol thanks Fuss








so I said well at least I am learning from it then, and I'm not addicted to Facebook as much LOL and he said well your a casualty then





So everyone I am now a casualty of Marestare/ Lil Beginnings oh no!



some one better save me LOL





Just thought I would share it as you would all appreciate what he is saying LOL





Addicted? no way in the world!!! lol not much anyways!





laney now has moved to the other corner


----------



## MeganH

Laney's udder looks much better this morning! She is 329 days today











Still not there but very close.



She has been holding her tail out all the time the past day or so.

It is NASTY outside. Very rainy and storms will be coming through some during the day. I will be leaving around 12 or so this afternoon for the shower. My husband will be home but doesn't know what to look for so I will leave him the main phone (the first number on the cam page) and just call or text if you need to. I will have the phone with the second number on the cam page with me so you could also call me. I may try to get some milk in a little but I think she will be fine today so we'll see.

My son's eye got worse yesterday so they called him in some eye drops. It looks like it may have moved to his other eye too but I have the drops so I can go ahead and take care of it. It is hilarious trying to get the drops in his eye- he always closes it EVERY time the drop is about to hit. Silly boy.

My husband asks how the mares are doing on here as well. He got all excited because he saw Raven down flat and thought he had caught her foaling but she was just resting lol


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Thats too funny Cassie! This site and marestare def. Grow on yoa tried to limit myself, but I just watch and read more and more,and I cant! Lol. Laney is looking good! She has got to be close


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

For your son, just something I learned you can have him close his eyes, then drop the drops right in the corner (by his nose) of his eyes and make a small "puddle" then have him open them. The meds seem to just roll in. ( of course do this while he lays on his back).


----------



## MeganH

Laney is looking really good tonight. Udder looks about the same as this morning. She holds her tail out now all the time.

We have to run to town for a little so if we could have some eyes on Laney until we get back. Thank you!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Cassie, tell your little brother there are far worse additions!!!!

Laney looks great! Come on girl, you can do it!


----------



## a mini dream come true

I like the idea of the puddle. Will have to use it. Thank you. Laney is lookin good. She is taking special care to cook this little one to perfection.


----------



## MeganH

Laney's udder is the same. We were able to test some milk and the top square was within foaling range but the bottom was non foaling range. Her hooha is swollen and long and at the bottom looks a little open. Really relaxed around the tail head too.

I did use the puddle method and it worked well.



He still flinched when it hit his skin but it went right where it was supposed to. His eye already looks to be clearing up too.

I am going to bed. It has been a long day.. had a good time at the shower but had to leave after 3 hours- it was very long and I had to get back to the house to tend to the family lol..

I hope everyone has a good night and day.. It is April Fools!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

glad to hear it! Laney has got to be close, tonight would be good Laney!


----------



## cassie

Wow another step forward for laney!!!

Haha yeah like smoking!! Hint hint cough cough lol Sorry couldn't resist lol you all know I hate the stuff lol

I am exhausted but the show went brilliantly can't believe the weekend is over already!! Really!



we have storms here at the moment so I should be able to get my laptop on to watch but i may not be very reliable lol first I want to get a shower lol I swear I must walk 20ks at a show on average lol if not more lol going to get a nice bath then I will be back to watch for a bit before I fall asleep lol


----------



## AnnaC

Sounds as though you had a great time at the show Cassie!





Glad the 'puddle' method worked Megan - Laney happily munching her hay in her bedding department at 5.40am.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Come on Laney you were supposed to go lastnight, so Stormy could go tonight!


----------



## MeganH

Udder looks a little bigger this morning. She stood bad for behind pictures but did well for underneath






Her edema is getting worse. We had a little more bloody show last night.. I hadn't seen the drip in a few days. She seems more sunken in infront of her flanks.

I think Stormy will go before Laney. Unless Laney takes us by surprise. She is 330 days today.


----------



## MBhorses

lancey still holding out



. keep us posted


----------



## MeganH

I was about to let Laney out with Ricky for the afternoon but her poops were really mushy so I let her in the grassy paddock on cam instead. I am watching to see how her poop is because I want to let her into the larger area today. I will shut the cam off when I do to give the computer a break too.

My hubby is now sick so I have been taking care of everyone and cleaning in here all morning. I think maybe Laney is being a good girl and waiting to foal once I have the house spotless because she wants everyone to be able to come over and see her hard work lol Or maybe she wants an Easter baby??


----------



## Eagle

Hi Megan, sorry I haven't posted much in the last few days. I am sorry to hear that your hubby and son are sick, I do hope they get better soon.


----------



## MeganH

Thanks Renee.





Laney needs to go within the next 3 days or wait until after next Saturday because Wednesday night, Thursday and Friday will be rainy..


----------



## Eagle

I am hoping she will go before Wednesday too cos I have the kids home for the Easter holidays


----------



## MeganH

I know next weekend we will most likely have company too and I would rather not have anyone here while she foals because I know they won't listen and stay in the house if I told them to.. It would be too much for me and Laney lol

Come on Laney!!


----------



## Eagle

just lock the door and tell them to watch it on cam


----------



## MeganH

LOL..

Laney's udder grew during the day


----------



## MeganH

BLAH... of course I am sick now. Hope it is just allergies.





LOL Diane. It will be a sloppy mess in that pen on Friday probably.


----------



## MeganH

March 17 @ 11:40pm -pintoloosa Filly (Hazel)

March 20 or 28 -bay pintaloosa Colt (Diane)

March 23 (Vickie)

March 25 @ 3:10 am -bay pinto (Anna)

March 26 -black and white Filly (Me)

March 27 -black and white pinto- Filly (Cassie)

March 30 @ 4:15 am - sorrel pintaloosa Filly (Renee)

March 31 @ 2:30 am -bay pinto Filly (Karina)

March 31 @ 2:30 am -black pinto Filly (Parmela)

bay pinto Filly (Bree)

April 2 -bay pinto (Anna)

April 5 -pintoloosa Filly (Hazel)

April 6 -bay pintaloosa Colt (Diane)

Had to post the bets again


----------



## MeganH

Seems like Laney's legs are set further apart now. She stands with them far apart and as she walks they stay far apart too. Baby must be moving back a bit? (it makes me giggle and reminds me of the last bit of my pregnancy with my daughter... lord was that awful LOL)

She also had some more discharge this evening and it seemed thicker then the bloody show I have been seeing. The bloody show was more watery and red but this was thicker are red. Hope it is just another good sign more things are coming into place.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Dang, Laney, I'm out! Oh well, now all that's left is to foal a gorgous baby for your human momma!!


----------



## cassie

Her bag might also be making it harder for her to walk...

I hope she goes early Wednesday night for you... 8pm sounds good to me



lol

Hope you are all feeling better! Take care of yourselves laney has been doing alot of wandering tonight so far. Isn't comfy at all


----------



## MeganH

Thanks, Cassie





My hubby is starting to feel better and now I feel awful.. I am already going to get in bed.

Laney's udder is the same. She has seemed restless- now she is eating her hay.

Good night/day everyone.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Sorry your not feeling well,



doing some tail swishing right now


----------



## MBhorses

i hope you feel better. I going guess april 10


----------



## a mini dream come true

Sorry you're feeling bad Megan, Get some rest. I'll be watching for a while yet. Laney is standing quietly now.


----------



## cassie

she is down sternal resting at the moment


----------



## a mini dream come true

Down again sternal, I think. I've got to get a shower so will check back shortly.


----------



## cassie

back up at 11:15pm standing quietly


----------



## a mini dream come true

Cam time. quietly munching on her hay. It's time for me to go to bed. Everyone have a great day/evening! Night


----------



## AnnaC

3.50am Laney just up from laying flat out (outside of course!) now in and munching her hay.


----------



## MeganH

Thanks everyone!

I know why Laney and Stormy didn't foal last night.. because there was 3 or 4 other foals born! They want their own audience. LOL

Udder looks maybe a tiny bit bigger this morning. She is not comfortable still.. that tail goes all the time.

I think my husband felt better today.. I have either a head cold or bad allergies. Could be worse though lol


----------



## bannerminis

Glad to see Laney waited till I got back. I have been tuned in this morning just no time to post as I have been trying to sort through over a 1,000 photos taken over the weekend LOL

Thought I might share a few that I have managed to sort. These pics were taken in Connemara in County Galway. So very scenic up there and we were so lucky with the weather it was just fab.

I am totally shattered though but kids off school and Seamus is home so we will recover slowly over the week.

Kylemore Abbey






Our view from our little balcony











At the beach (at the hotel)


----------



## bannerminis

The swans down at the water












Madam Ducky






Some pics taken while we were driving home yesterday


----------



## MeganH

Wow! Karina those pictures are gorgeous!! So glad you had a good time!


----------



## Eagle

wow what wonderful pics, It looks absolutely delightful there ( somewhere I would like to run away to) Thanks for sharing and welcome back


----------



## MeganH

Her belly does look different, Diane.

I was just checking on her and she had just pooped a pure cow pattie. Legs are so wide she waddles like a pregnant woman. She is looking really good!





And it does suck to be a momma when you are sick- you don't get a break. My hubby was in bed all day but I haven't stopped yet. I will get a chance to rest here in a little though so that will be nice.


----------



## Eagle

I hope you all get well soon (especially hubby) sick men are the worst thing on this planet


----------



## Eagle

Megan is taking pics



I didn't want to ask for them cos you feel sick so thank you so much


----------



## Eagle

and here comes chubby chops the poop sniffer



he thinks he is the man of the house



now he is rolling himself silly


----------



## MeganH

No problem, Renee. I have just made myself some hot green tea and am waiting on the photos to load.


----------



## MeganH

And this is what Ricky thinks of you calling him a 'chubby chops poop sniffer'














LOL

Now to the business at hand:

Here's Laney's udder from just now











And because I post her parts so much I decided to show some decency and post her beautiful self as well






and then from behind LOL






Her belly isn't as nicely 'v'ed right now but the 'peak' has moved forward it looks like to me.


----------



## Eagle

Ricky is such a star





Laney's udder is progressing just perfectly but it looks like the baby has moved back a bit


----------



## AnnaC

Oh I love his facial expressions - he has such a sense of humour LOL!!

Laney is looking really good - having to change my date again (Isaid the 2nd) - going to guess Good Friday (6th). Sorry, it looks as though you will have to shut and lock your expected visitors into the house!!


----------



## MeganH

The 6th keeps staying in my head too. Just hope the weather is easy on us before and during.

Does a mares hips separate a little before foaling? She is walking and standing do awkward now.. very stiff and further apart then before. If the baby isn'y occupying that space further towards her tail is it her hips themselves?


----------



## cassie

Wow she is looking good Ricky is so funny lol little man! Have you had the vet ouit yet?

Hmmm yeah I'm thinking it's going to be well I almost wanting to be with the girls for Friday but that's ok I'll go Easter sunday



she is doing really really well



yay laney  get some rest tonight Megan



I'm watching for you.... Well not yet lol bout in about an hour or two I will be lol


----------



## bannerminis

She is looking great Megan. And I know I have said it before but I LOVE LOVE LOVE Rickys head - he is just so purdy





Its a full moon on Friday so that must be what she is waiting for. I notice my mares walk really wide behind too when close to foaling. Shimmer was funny last yr as when her bag was fully loaded she walked like she had a bus between her legs, it was really funny to watch her


----------



## MBhorses

she is pretty mare.


----------



## MeganH

Thank you everyone. I am sorry I haven't been posting. Still feel poopy.

I will be going to check Laney in a little bit. She has been rubbing her bum some tonight. Her bag didn't go down at all during the day.

I'll update again before I go to bed.


----------



## cassie

8:35pm and she is standing on the left hand side, resting looking big LOL gorgeous girl! won't be long now!!

Megan you have to get better really quick!!!


----------



## cassie

Hi Megan



and hubby how is she looking?

Megan you really should be in bed! tsk tsk tsk! good night =)


----------



## MeganH

Laney has pure mushy poop and was yawning while I was out there.

I know I have to get to bed now.. right after I post these pics.

She has something that looks like a vein in the back of her udder? its not a crease..











Vulva was also long and relaxed.

I am off to bed. Goodnight/day!


----------



## cassie

LOOKING GOOD!!! she is really filling behind now... I'm going with Easter Sunday!!! =D

just in time for you to get better... now go to sleep LOL


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

She is resting right now. Hope you feel better very soon


----------



## AnnaC

Nearly 4am and Laney munching her hay.

Hope you will be feeling better very soon Megan.


----------



## Eagle

5.25am and she is stood quietly outside


----------



## MeganH

Thanks everyone.



Still sick but I made some Chicken Curry Soup last night and it is ready this morning so I am hoping it will help us to feel better.

Day 332... Laney's udder filled a little more overnight..











She had lots of mushy poo last night. I am proud of her because she hasn't peed in her stall yet (unless I just didn't find it) so the shavings are still nice and fresh and fluffy.

Hope everyone has a nice night/day today


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Good girl Laney!


----------



## bannerminis

Hope you all feel a little better today. Laney is looking good. Just need those boobs to get a little wider. Fingers crossed it will be soon.


----------



## MeganH

I let Laney out a little early because we have to run to the feed store tonight so she will get dinner early.

I just have to say *thank you* to you all. If it wasn't for you I would be a wreck. I am getting really upset that not many people are actively posting they are watching on Laney's thread on MS. There is one member on MS who is lovely and watches her the later part of our nights and she called when the cam went down the other night.. I am thankful for that. I am just very frustrated how there is so many posts on other threads and not Laney's so it seems nobody is watching her. It wasn't cheap to have her up there. I am sick so I am not as tolerant of things today. MS is a great site and I know it isn't the owners or people who help run it's faults at all. I hope when it comes Laney's time and I am not watching someone happens to be watching and will call. You ladies are awesome and like I said if it wasn't for you I would be a total wreck! Alright.. end of vent.





I love you all very much!! THANK YOU!!


----------



## AnnaC

Vent as much as you like Megan. To us here Laney is one of the 'Special Girls', and I want to thank you for allowing us to be part of her journey towards having her Special Baby, and also for letting us share in your life over the past months, from when you got Ricky right up to this last exciting week. I know that I might not get to actually see Laney have her baby, due to my limited watching time at present, but I cant wait to share in your excitement when this new little person finally arrives, and I sincerely hope that the friendship that has built up over the course of time, will continue long into the future.

THANK YOU MY FRIEND!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks to MS we are watching her Megan so don't worry. I don't post that much any more cos there are just way too many girls to watch and if I am posting I am not watching



If the girls do something unusual then I will post or if there is a higher risk mare I will post to give the owner a little peace of mind. Sleep tight cos all will be fine


----------



## MeganH

Thank you both so much.

I agree... I have made friends through the past months on here and I am hoping to stay friends. I really appreciate all the help everyone has given through this whole time. I enjoy all the chats and everyone is always so supportive of each other. So glad I found this group.

I do love Mare Stare and am so glad I was able to have Laney on cam with them



Ricky thinks he deserves his own cam.. so I have told him after his new friend arrives he will have time to share the spotlight. He is very pleased.


----------



## Eagle

I could watch little Ricky all day, he is such a cutie


----------



## bannerminis

I have to say I dont have time to post now on all the ladies are there are so many. But I try to when I can and I put the ladies up in the order of mares that are "ready to pop" to "not quite yet".

I try to have 6 farms up on my screen and then a 2nd window with a few more. The 6 farms being the closest and the other window for mares that could surprise as you can just never trust them 100%.

So the lap top is on and I watch as much as I can. But should I see anything I will post or call or text.

I cant wait to see Laneys baby and I "hope" I get to see her foaling. Especially as the kids are off school this week and next so the usual routine isnt in place and things are a little more leisurely. Also I have my iphone at night if I feel the need to tune in LOL


----------



## Eagle

The kids being home on Thursday is going to mess up my cam watching for the rest of the week



I just hope she waits until Sunday night


----------



## MeganH

Good thing is I have the milk test strips and will probably test every day this weekend incase I need to stay up on watch. My son and hubby will be home Friday and I am sure family will be over for the holiday weekend since we won't be leaving Laney at this point. This is a bad time kind of to decide to go if she does. And since it is a bad time I bet she will lol


----------



## MeganH

I have thought about going to the barn and bringing home Jake's lunging whip to keep the family in the house if she goes while they are here.. they must listen to me if I have that whip lol


----------



## Eagle

I can't get your cam up on my iphone for some reason or I could watch her from there


----------



## MeganH

It should come up I have the apple icon on the MS cam list page. Hmmmm.. I know someone was saying there was an app they had to download to watch them on.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

I like checking in on sweet Laney. I cant wait to see what surprise she has cooking in there


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Megan - I can just picture you, armed with Jake's lunge whip, giving it a crack or two, and standing in front of your house, waving your arms, stamping your feet and telling them all to STAY PUT!!

They will be quaking in their shoes. LOL!! You go for it, never mind their feelings!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Lol! Seriously laughing


----------



## AnnaC

Naughty Laney - I saw her have a little 'grump' at you Megan while you were feeling under her tummy!! Did you get some new pics?


----------



## cassie

Haha Megan I can so imagine it! Lol

It's hard when people are around when Finn was born I think there was 7 extra people that came around.




good thing Suzie was so cool about it. But if they got to noisy I would say a harsh shut up lol then they would be quite but it adds to the stress and I really hope that it will workout fine for you.

Oh n with ms. I haven't been on there in ages! Ever since there is sooo many horses on there like Renee said.

I found tithe same with Suzie at one point, but you'll find that there is actually more ppl watching then you think... I try n post as much as I can for you cos I know how scary it is to wake p the next morning n find hardly any posts. But there are quite a few people that just watch and post when something is up.... Don't worry Megan, I am glued to the screen when it comes to laney



as Anna said she is one of our specialy girls, and you are our very special friend so know that we are watching



and get better!!!!

Wow sorry for the story lol maybe I better start writing again lol hehe

Morning all


----------



## MeganH

LOL yea she 'belly kicked' my hand and it hurt.. then she gave me the stank eye. Grumpy butt.

Udder went down a bit. One more then the other.






BOOOOO, Laney...



That is not what we want to see.


----------



## cassie

Hey Renee do you still have skyfire? I'll see if I can get it up.... On my iPod... Loading... Yep I can get it up with skyfire Renee...



laney is eating her hay agAin lol


----------



## cassie

Lol oh naughty laney! For kicking mummy and for decreasing the size of your udder lol goodness girl we want to see your baby!!!!!!!

Hope our feeling a little better Megan


----------



## AnnaC

I think that she might just go over the weekend for you Megan. With her having the chance to be outside so much, the first sign that you will get (probably!) will be when she comes in at the end of the day and her udder is just as full and tight as it was that morning. (this is something that folks who have their mares 'in' for a lot of the time willl miss out on coz, without suficient exercise their mare's udders will not show this change). Once Laney has a tight bag with no change then you will not have to wait vey long to see her new baby!





So, although I know how impatient you must be feeling, would it be a good thing if she hung on until early next week for you?


----------



## MeganH

LOL Cassie we posted at the same time. Thank you



I know everything will be fine. I do get worried but I am so glad to know I have you ladies. Ya'll are awesome, as always.

Anna I am thinking she may go next week too. Her udder had stayed the same for a few days in a row and I was getting excited but today the one side is down a bit. She was VERY active outside. Normally she just leisurely grazes and slowly makes her way around the yard but today she was waddling (LOL) fast with her ears back to different areas. I don't know if Ricky being near her was making her crabby or what. He wasn't pestering her or anything and stayed several feet from her at all time but she sure was moody. I am waiting for the day I wake up and her udder is seriously full.. don't know if it will happen but I think it will. My hubby will be here to help me this weekend so if she goes it will be fine but next week will be fine too. The farrier is coming the 13th though so it has to be before then!


----------



## MeganH

Laney just marked her poop and peed on it like Ricky does. LOL Never seen her do that before.


----------



## MeganH

Laney seems really crabby and uncomfortable.. she has her ears pinned and is tossing her head and swishing her tail... can't tell what she's doing with her mouth.. looks like chewing.

Thank you for watching you guys. I know there are lots of mares to watch right now too and I don't post much either. I really appreciate the eyes on Laney and all the help and advice!


----------



## cassie

She looks quiet to me right now Megan..,, bit of tail swishing buy otherwise happy


----------



## a mini dream come true

Hi Megan, I like, the others don't post that much, but I am watching our special girl too. Lots of times I see you out with your flashlight checking or giving her extra hay. Take care and get to feeling better. Laney is being watched by lots of Aunties


----------



## MeganH

Here is her udder tonight











Not quite as full as they were this morning.

She had a lot of little piles of soft and mushy poops. She was irritated for a little before I went out there. Now she is munching on hay.

I am getting to bed so I can get some rest.


----------



## MeganH

Thanks Hazel



You all are awesome!

Goodnight/day everyone

My daughter is the only one here not sick.. hoping she doesn't get anything. I think we all have a sinus infection or something and hope it's not actually contagious.


----------



## cassie

Well if it is contagious I just have to say... I am sooo glad I am on the other side of the world hehe

I dnt think they have gone down much at all... I think they look real good



wnt be long now!!


----------



## MeganH

Not even a few minutes after I posted about hoping my daughter doesn't get sick she wakes up crying. Poor thing. She sounds like she is getting stuffed up and doesn't like not being able to breathe from her nose. She never gets sick.


----------



## MeganH

Alright- attempt number 2 to get to bed. Night!!!


----------



## cassie

get better little one!!get some rest Megan, I am watching... 10:49pm Laney is eating her hay


----------



## cassie

Very quiet night for our special laney! I haven't seen her lying down at all!!!!!!


----------



## cassie

Laney down sternal for the first time tonight at 2:30am have a nice rest Laney


----------



## cassie

Not down for very long went down flat then back sternal big roll then back up again


----------



## AnnaC

Approx 3am and Laney munching her hay.


----------



## cassie

Hi Anna






ok everyone I am off for the night.

its Downton Abbey night. tonight and I have to go home feed the horses then go out to my friends house to watch the next two episodes yippee!!


----------



## AnnaC

Hi Cassie - have a good evening!!

Laney now down the far end of her pen so cant quite see what she's up to - may be butt rubbing, also thought I saw her pawing the ground? Will keep watching for another 20 minutes, then I have to go do my boys.


----------



## AnnaC

No problem - she's back up and snoozing quietly just outside her stall.


----------



## Eagle

7.00 am the sun is up and Laney is having breakfast





Cassie how mean of you to tell me that you are off to watch Downtown Abbey


----------



## MeganH

Thank you, ladies!

Day 333 and Laney filled her udder more last night


----------



## MeganH

Thank you! I feel like my congestion is breaking up... so I should be feeling better soon.

I don't know if there was something on the other side of the fence earlier or if all the birds that are out this morning keep getting attention but I saw her with her head up high and alert looking around a few times looking interested in something.

It is supposed to rain a bit tonight, tomorrow and Friday.. wondering what she is planning on doing.


----------



## MeganH

Laney is in the small grassy paddock this afternoon. She had several big cow patties I cleaned up- nothing solid.

edit- She has also been scratching and rubbing her bum this morning and just got done rolling out in the paddock which I have never seen her do. I think she just likes to keep me on my toes lol


----------



## Sandy B

She is getting all her ducks lined up in a row and I do believe these mommas-to-be love all the attention they get!


----------



## MeganH

Yea it looks like her belly is shifting. She had that nice 'V' then last week she got kind of lost it and looked round.. now it seems like things are changing again. Her hips seem further apart and she walks stiff and wide in her hind legs.

Laney has shown so many signs and looked good then keeps us waiting.. she has to go soon though. She's in the final stretch.

Still has very mushy poop and had a HUGE pile of mush in her pen when I was just out there. She's had mushy poo on and off for a little while though.

I was thinking today.. I am so used to checking her and how things have been for months. Soon there will be a little foal and it's going to be a big change. I have gotten into the routine and you kind of forget what is to come. I can't wait much longer.. lol


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> 7.00 am the sun is up and Laney is having breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassie how mean of you to tell me that you are off to watch Downtown Abbey


hehehehehe. sorry Renee, I won't spoil it except to say that we watched THREE EPISODES LAST NIGHT!!!! we couldn't stop watching it!! lol oh my goodness! three of the BEST episodes EVER!!!!!!!! AHHHH it is now under lock and key until next week so I don't get tempted to watch it!! I'm sad though we only have three more to go



. At least The Titanic series which is by the same people should be starting just after we finish it... hopefully anyway.



MeganH said:


> Yea it looks like her belly is shifting. She had that nice 'V' then last week she got kind of lost it and looked round.. now it seems like things are changing again. Her hips seem further apart and she walks stiff and wide in her hind legs.
> 
> Laney has shown so many signs and looked good then keeps us waiting.. she has to go soon though. She's in the final stretch.
> 
> Still has very mushy poop and had a HUGE pile of mush in her pen when I was just out there. She's had mushy poo on and off for a little while though.
> 
> I was thinking today.. I am so used to checking her and how things have been for months. Soon there will be a little foal and it's going to be a big change. I have gotten into the routine and you kind of forget what is to come. I can't wait much longer.. lol


wow that udder is looking so very good! won't be long now!!! good girl Laney!!

haha I was the same with Suzie towards the end... didn't really know what to expect after spending so much time watching her be pregnant... what I would actually get LOL mares!

glad your feeling a ltitle better





she has got that V back very nicely and has dropped down on the sides.... lets go Laney Lets go!!


----------



## MeganH

I know you focus so much on the pregnancy and signs you get used to it. That will change soon





My hubby took off work tomorrow to try to get better. My daughter is sick now, and we think her and my hubby are getting pink eye on top of the sinus stuff. Fun fun fun in this house right now lol. Thankfully I am not feeling as bad tonight so I think I got past the worst of it.

There is such beautiful lighting on the cam right now.. Laney should just drop and foal


----------



## cassie

oh good idea, he needs all the rest he can get! naw you poor things!! get better!!!!

yes it is lovely lighting. and she is standing funny LOL

gosh I can see the foal moving LOL


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Megan, I don't post a lot, but I'm watching. And thanks for posting her full body shots...she's beautiful!!! I think they are just like many human mommy's to be, in that they always look so full of life and beautiful when pregnant!

And I'm glad you're starting to feel better. There's nothing worse than feeling like crap and also not getting sleep because of the mares. Just makes the stress that much worse. Hang in there sweetie. Hugs to you!


----------



## MeganH

Thank you Cassie and Parmela!

I am getting excited !



Laney's hooha is relaxed and she cannot clinch it at all. I tried to make her (which is usually easy) but not matter what I did it did not move at all. I tried to take a photo of the inside but I couldn't hold her tail and open it and hold the camera at the same time lol. Here is is tonight.






And here is her udder











And here is her from the side.. not sure how she is doing here but I think she may be on the right track.


----------



## MeganH

So how is her belly looking? I still haven't figured if I can tell the whole 'forward' move yet?


----------



## MeganH

It is raining right now and Laney is being SUCH a good girl and is staying under her shelter. SO proud! lol

My husband definitely has pink eye.. yay. Cheyenne went to bed and I had to clean her eyes several times because they were gooky so I will probably be calling the dr in the morning to get her something for it.

I need to get to sleep. Laney is being good and is parked in the shelter now but if she happens to go down and look foalish outside please let me know since it is wet and rainy.

Goodnight/day!


----------



## Liz k

Hi Megan Havent posted but have been watching looking good hope Laney gives up that baby soon...........


----------



## cassie

yeah I agree with Diane, everything is looking ready steady, almost go! lol give her a few more days... maybe only one or maybe three



but she looks really good and is being so good and standing under her shelter!! big pats Laney GOOD GIRL!

I have noticed she hasn't been lying down much at all, which is genereally another sign they are getting close. won't be long now! thats for sure!!


----------



## Eagle

Oh Megan I am so sorry you are all sick



I hope you get better soon.

Ok Laney is looking great so I say Saturday



2.35 she has just got up from a nap outside of course

I found these online

1 month before






1 week before






1 day before






this is how the "v" is formed, by babies bum


----------



## AnnaC

Brilliant diagrams Renee!

3am and Laney was laying down just outside, now up and standing quietly.

Looks as though she might foal over the weekend for you Megan, I was so hoping she might go a bit longer to let you all feel a bit better (will you still have visitors if you are all feeling grotty?). Still if she does foal at least you can then make up some of your lost sleep!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Yes those pics are awesome! Thank you


----------



## MeganH

Thanks everyone!

Those are great pictures.




You can really understand the changes.

Laney was standing funny but looked like she may have lost a little udder last night. I am not sure though. Her hooha isn't quite as relaxed either. She is going to keep us guessing. I think she will get in order very quickly before foaling. She is doing a lot of practice.

Good thing is I am feeling better this morning.

Since we are all sick I doubt I will even let family over this weekend. I am waiting on the doctors to open so I can get something for my daughter- both her eyes look like she has pink eye this morning.


----------



## MeganH

Thanks Diane



Cheyenne is actually doing pretty good. Just a little runny nose and pink eye. She is a trooper. Hubby is still sick though plus the pink eye now and he likes to itch his eyes and touch everything... so I have the Lysol out going behind him and have been giving him eye drops to get rid of the pink eye. I am feeling much better! SO GLAD! And my son is better- just has a little cough sometimes.


----------



## MeganH

Laney is down sternal at an odd time. Resting for the big event??


----------



## AnnaC

So glad that you are feeling better Megan - hope things will improve for the rest of the famly very soon.





Laney back in her day room filling her tummy with supplies as usual, bless her!


----------



## Eagle

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> The pictures are great Renee.
> 
> But of course we know that our minis can carry little ones in this position for weeks -- not just 1 day as the caption indicates!!! Remember Joanne at Pacific Pintos ultrasounded Jewels and was met with a foal looking her right in the eye! Then it was a couple of weeks before Jewels had that pretty baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it certainly shows where the "V" comes from, for sure! And with our minis having less room, you can also see why baby's butt is carried a bit more forward than this shows. So that is why we talk about baby moving forward for "go!"
> 
> Then, you just have to replace the "1 day" caption with, "Whenever madam chooses to let us see her little one!! "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laney standing in her "eating" stall and socking away the groceries. Please remind her that Anna and I have chosen tomorrow for her "go" day, but if she'd like to give you a couple of extra days to feel better -- we'll understand!


Yes Diane you are correct, I apologise if I was miss leading THESE PICTURES ARE ONLY A GUIDE LINE. I was just trying to explain the changes of the foals position prior to birth but as you said we all know that minis wrote their own book





I have found a very helpful link about positions both good and bad and I think it might be a good idea to put it in the foaling page for everyone to see, let me know what you all think.

http://www.shenandoahmini.com/situations.html


----------



## Sandy B

Great pictures and yes it does explain why the "V" happens and I can now understand why I see little pointy protrusions on the bottom of momma's belly when Juniorette or Junior decides to exercise. I used to just see rolls and jiggles, and now its more defined.


----------



## MeganH

That is a really good site, Renee. I am going to add it under the red bag video on the cam links thread.

I let Laney out with Ricky so she had more room to roam and better grass. She looked to have more in her udder when I let her out.


----------



## Eagle

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Yes Renee, I was thinking the same thing -- with the explanation that our minis can carry their baby for weeks in the "go" position and with a "V"
> 
> Great resource --* at least we should post the link with "our" explanation about the time constraints mini mares give us!*


Good idea, I am a bit stressed but I will try and chill out and do it.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

That is an excellent picture to show us "newbies" what causes it all. And it makes so much more sense in my head to see it!


----------



## bannerminis

Glad you are feeling a bit better Megan but you should still try to take it easy or it will come back at you.


----------



## MeganH

Karina you are right- I did a little to much so I have tried to take it easy this evening. My poor husband has REALLY had a bad day. He took off work to get better and we found we had a leaky pipe and he had to dig up and replace it. He went to the clinic and is on several meds and they told him to get in bed and not get out for a while. I hope he gets better soon. He seems a little better after some of the medicine.

Now for Laney. She is doing a good job filling that udder!!!















Sorry for the angle- it is hard to tell but she did fill today more. They were very hard- but not much comes out when I milk her.

Good thing is it is raining a little tonight and then for the next 4 days it will be dry. I hope she takes advantage of the weather and full moon.


----------



## MeganH

I am off to bed. Goodnight/day everyone


----------



## vickie gee

That bag sure looks ready. I am headed to bed to get my 4 hours of zzzzzzzzzzzz's but I will be checking on her when I get up. Just hoping some of you aunties are watching meanwhile. Hang in there Laney and Megan...you will soon be welcoming a little one! Good night all.


----------



## AnnaC

Morning all!

2.25am and Laney right down at the bottom corner of her pen, not easy to see her or what she's doing! I think she might be lying down - could it be raining because the cam really isn't that clear. Hope she's not doing anything 'naughty'!!

Will keep watching her. So sorry hubby is not feeling any better Megan, nothing worse than suddenly finding difficult jobs that need doing when you are under the weather. How are the kiddies doing?


----------



## Eagle

3.20am and she is busy eating her hay.



I hope hubby (well all of you) get well very very soon.


----------



## cassie

4:28am and she is wandering the paddock slowly...

lookin good with that udder! YAY

might be good for Sunday hehe

HAPPY EASTER everyone!!!


----------



## vickie gee

She is standing upright this early morning.


----------



## cassie

yep 6:06am and she is standing in the corner of her paddock.

I am heading to bed, night all.

Morning Megan


----------



## MeganH

Good night, Cassie






Laney looks the same this morning. She stretched and did a big bow when I went out to feed her. So cute.

She hasn't eaten hay much from the stall with shavings for a while.. I wonder why? I saw her in there this morning.. peeing





Thanks everyone. I did too much yesterday and I don't feel as good this morning but I'm ok. My daughter is ok- does not like the eye drops we have to give her but we do the puddle and blink thing and she did alright. My son still has a bit of a cough.. mostly at night.

I am getting excited.. I try not to show it to Laney though.


----------



## MeganH

Hubby is doing ok. The medicine should help. An antibiotic, cough medicine.. they also gave him an inhaler and he says it helps a lot. When he brought it home he was so proud of it.. said he used to envy the kids who had inhalers growing up. My son came in and saw the inhaler and goes "You have an INHALER!! I ALWAYS wanted one of those!" LOL



Hubby really over did it yesterday and had no color in his face and lips by the time he came back from getting his meds. They told him it was a viral infection that may be turning into bronchitis with some allergies and pink eye on top of it all. We ARE the sick house



But I think everyone will be better really soon now with the meds and laying low.

We don't have anything planned this weekend and won't have any company since we have coodies. We hopefully will just lay around and wait. I started cleaning a lot yesterday but I wasn't quite ready for it and had to rest.

Laney is trying to hide behind the post and camera icons. She is doing a pretty good job


----------



## MeganH

Laney sure was ready to get out earlier. She is in the paddock on cam today so I can watch her.


----------



## MeganH

Look at that FACE


----------



## Eagle

Butter would melt in his mouth



He is an angel!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh I can see mischief in those eyes LOL!! He is just gorgeous Megan.


----------



## MeganH

Looking good





Ricky is so full of himself. I love him so. I hope he doesn't lose all his spunk once he is gelded. I love to watch him prance.

I had a chat with Laney. Told her tonight is a perfect night to foal. We will see if she was listening.


----------



## MeganH

Whoohoo! She filled more!











I milked her a little. You can see some dripping in this photo.






Test said 85% for the top and 10% for the bottom.. so one foaling range and one non foaling range..





We are about to sit down and watch War Horse.. I have her up to check on her too. She has been yawning.. and I think flehming but I couldn't tell on the cam very well.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Yeah Laney! Tonight would be a great night! Come on girl, We really want to see what you are hiding!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Wow Megan she is looking so very good



. Comon Laney, we want to see what you've been hiding all this time Please


----------



## MeganH

I am feeling sick again, ladies. I have to get in bed. She is looking ready.. please watch if you can while I try to get rest. I thought I was getting over it but I feel awful again tonight.





Goodnight/day everyone.


----------



## Sandy B

MeganH said:


> I am feeling sick again, ladies. I have to get in bed. She is looking ready.. please watch if you can while I try to get rest. I thought I was getting over it but I feel awful again tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodnight/day everyone.


You poor thing. Get some rest!


----------



## cassie

I just finished work n I am doing some drawing wink wink Diane Renee n Anna lol I will finish it in time lol

Get some rest!! Megan I will watch. Was going to ride smartie but might do that tomorrow  have to be here to see lany have this baby!!


----------



## Eagle

Megan I hope you all feel better when you wake.



3.00 am and Laney is stood quietly outside


----------



## AnnaC

3.05am and Laney standing quietly in her place over by the left fence where she was laying down an hour ago. (she's been in munching her hay most of the time during the last hour)

So sorry you are not feeling better Megan, do try to get as much rest as you can until you are fully recovered.


----------



## Eagle

6.48am the cam is flashing so fast it is making me sick


----------



## vickie gee

She is standing in the sunshine out at the gate getting the butt massage from the gate. Hope you start feeling better today Megan.


----------



## MeganH

Thank you everyone! I am so glad Laney didn't foal last night. I was too sick. Had a really high fever and felt awful. Fever is down this morning but I am going to lay around today. Hubby is feeling a little better so he is helping out so I can rest.

Laney is looking good this morning. I don't think she will wait til her due date on Thursday. Her hooha is nice and relaxed again. Belly looks good. Udders look good. Can't be long.


----------



## Eagle

Please get well soon,. Laney won't wait for long and we need you fit and healthy out there watching


----------



## bannerminis

I hope you get back to 100% soon and Laney waits for you. Nothing worse then being sleep deprived and sick.

I havent posted much as Seamus has just left so back to being a single parent again for about 7 wks.


----------



## MeganH

Thanks everyone. I am about to go take a nap. Just made some Honey Lemon Tea to help my throat.

Karina- what does your husband do?

It is chilly outside today. Lows this week are in the 30s and 40s so glad I have the blanket for the foal.

Oh and Laney's belly is looking different to me. She is now pushing her butt on the fence.


----------



## bannerminis

Seamus works in construction and currently works as a Contracts Manager for an American company called CH2MHill. He is traveling to the middle east for 3 1/2 yrs now. I have a routine nailed but its still hard and especially when sickness comes into the house.

I have 4 kids - Conor 9yrs old (10 in July), Grace 6yrs old (will be 7 in November), Aoife (pronounced E - Fa) is 5 (wont be 6 till next January) and finally Abby who is 18mths and will be 2 in Sept.

I find when he comes home that it takes me a day or two to let go and release some of my by the clock routine and then I get used to having a partner and a father for the kids and then he goes back and I find it hard and then have to find my way again and get back to my routine.

It could be a lot worse but I have my down days too and today is one of those.

He hopes to be back the end of May and that will be for about 9 - 10 days and then back again in August and that will be for about 3 wks all going well.


----------



## bannerminis

Awww Diane your the best






You definitely had it busy and sounds like you have some fantastic kids and now grandkids. You are an inspiration.

But we have sorted it that there will be no more babies LOL. So I will have to make do with whatever grand babies I get. Not yet though in about 30 yrs will be time enough


----------



## Eagle

Gosh you too are amazing! I am alone with 2 and that is enough for me



Hubby has just come home for tonight and tomorrow and I feel mean cos I wasn't happy to see him



When I am alone the kids are easy going and help me but when he arrives it is a mad house. Sandro gives no rules cos he doesn't see them much in this period. :arg! Roll on Monday morning


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I don't know how you ladies do it! I really don't. My hat's off to all of you. I'm 46, have no children. Work about 50 hours per week, sometimes only 40, take care of my horses, home and dogs and am EXHAUSTED! I can't imagine having all those little ones to keep after. And then to either be by yourself by choice or to have a hubby that works away just seems like an unbelievable lot. You ladies are more than I will ever be, that's for sure! Here's to you!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Hey Megan, did you ever respond to a PM I sent you a couple weeks ago? If so, I don't think I got it.


----------



## cassie

Megan I hope your feeling better soon. Laney looks soo close I would hate for her to foal while your sick!! Happy Easter everyone  it's sunday morning here lol

Off to church in a bit then come back for a little while then mum n rebekah n me are headed to the miniature horse nationals



should be awesome!!! Will be my first mini show!! Can't wait! Will be there a few hours then come back singing at church then come home phew lol

Laney please don't foal tonight!!!! Pretty please!!

Get better Megan!!


----------



## MeganH

Just sent you a PM Parmela! Sorry!

Wow Karina and Diane- 2 is enough for me



I am one of those mommas on a routine and schedule and with rules. It's never fun when someone else doesn't follow my ways with them.





Laney is looking GREAT! Hasn't lost any udder volume and is relaxed. I think she may hold out for you, Cassie (have fun at the show!). She has layed down to rest a lot today- I don't know if that is good or bad but you can tell she is not comfortable.She is soooo close. It is cool outside here so there are no flies or sweat for her to be tail swishing. She has been holding her tail out again.


----------



## vickie gee

Megan, I can just barely see Laney. Do you normallly turn on a light so she shows up better?


----------



## vickie gee

vickie gee said:


> Megan, I can just barely see Laney. Do you normallly turn on a light so she shows up better?


Wow, suddenly all better!


----------



## MeganH

LOL Vickie- we had forgot to turn on the light at her dinner time. Those cams are supposed to be night vision cams but you saw how horrible it was without the light.





Laney is looking GREAT



Udder looks full and around her nipples are shiney and bumpy. She has been swishing her tail and biting her sides a lot tonight and it is chilly so it's not because she is hot. Her udder is warm and hard. I feel like it could be a little firmer and hotter though. Baby looks to be in position today. Definitely different then yesterday. I will try to load a pic- they turned out bad because of my cam in the dark.

I was able to take several naps today and will get in bed soon. Laney is contemplating an Easter baby but she just hasn't decided.

I have been reading all the other threads but not posting- trying to lay low and rest. Every time I fall asleep I dream of foals.


----------



## MeganH

Oh man... photobucket won't load any of my photos


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Laney is back to munching on her hay again. Her belly really looks to be hanging low!


----------



## Eagle

Happy Easter everyone.









3.00am and all is quiet


----------



## cassie

Well I am very glad to see she waited for me  the show was great!! Girls Renee loved the drawings hehe she was showing everyone n almost started crying lol her little baby is gorgeous! N she is soo lovely



wish she lived closer to me just how I wish we all lived closer to one another going to feed the ponies n then go to singing. Suzie is starting to get a really nice topline now



still a bit fat but I have been slowly changing their feed n van already see the difference yippee!!  will be back in a few hours n I can watch again for you Megan


----------



## AnnaC

3.15am Laney resting quietly in her day time stall - she seems to have finished her hay that side, so will have to make her way to her bedroom if she wants more later!

I do wish she wouldn't hide (and often lay down) round that left corner at the end of her stall - so difficult to see what she might be up too!

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## MeganH

Anna- I saw her laying in that corner last night. I think we are going to put the muck buckets over there because you can't tell what she is doing and that is the one place that is dark at night so if she is trying to "hide" that is where she will do it.

Day 337

Laney's udder looks the same. Really Good. What do you ladies think? To me it really looks full.. especially with the way her nipples are starting to look with the ring around them.


----------



## MeganH

HAPPY EASTER, EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## MeganH

Horrible photo from last night






and then from this morning


----------



## Charlotte

That udder sure looks like she could foal now.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

She really looks ready! I camt believe she has held on to it for this long!


----------



## Becky

She looks really close! Surely it won't be much longer?


----------



## Eagle

You know I never follow the crowd so I ma going to say a few more days yet, I think she will loose that crack between her udder and her bump will move forward.






I say bay pinto filly Wednesday 11th


----------



## MeganH

I hope you are wrong about the date Renee.. lol


----------



## Eagle

I never win bets so don't worry. Lol


----------



## MeganH

March 17 @ 11:40pm -pintoloosa Filly (Hazel)

March 20 or 28 -bay pintaloosa Colt (Diane)

March 23 (Vickie)

March 25 @ 3:10 am -bay pinto (Anna)

March 26 -black and white Filly (Me)

March 27 -black and white pinto- Filly (Cassie)

March 30 @ 4:15 am - sorrel pintaloosa Filly (Renee)

March 31 @ 2:30 am -bay pinto Filly (Karina)

March 31 @ 2:30 am -black pinto Filly (Parmela)

bay pinto Filly (Bree)

April 2 -bay pinto (Anna)

April 5 -pintoloosa Filly (Hazel)

April 6 -bay pintaloosa Colt (Diane)

I think Cassie bet the 8th.. and I was thinking of betting the 8th.. I may have forgotten to add some to the list.


----------



## Eagle

Yes Diane, it is my send guess


----------



## MeganH

March 17 @ 11:40pm -pintoloosa Filly (Hazel)

March 20 or 28 -bay pintaloosa Colt (Diane)

March 23 (Vickie)

March 25 @ 3:10 am -bay pinto (Anna)

March 26 -black and white Filly (Me)

March 27 -black and white pinto- Filly (Cassie)

March 30 @ 4:15 am - sorrel pintaloosa Filly (Renee)

March 31 @ 2:30 am -bay pinto Filly (Karina)

March 31 @ 2:30 am -black pinto Filly (Parmela)

bay pinto Filly (Bree)

April 2 -bay pinto (Anna)

April 5 -pintoloosa Filly (Hazel)

April 6 -bay pintaloosa Colt (Diane)

April 11- bay pinto Filly (Renee)

I hope she doesn't wait till her due date


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Megan


----------



## MeganH

At dinner:











And here are 2 different udder shots- she was standing odd in both..















We are going to test some milk after we put the little ones to bed this evening.


----------



## MeganH

Oh and I forgot- her udder was VERY hard. Harder then I have ever felt before.


----------



## bannerminis

Udder looks really good and looks like she got her V back.

Cant wait to hear what her milk test shows. I might just have to stay up so I am up to date before snooze land LOL


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Yeah, cant wait for milk testing!


----------



## cassie

So how did the milk test go? I did guess the 8th but I agree with Renee I think she could go a few more days... I'm gonna guess Tuesday the 10th


----------



## MeganH

Laney's udder is so hard. Feels even bigger then at dinner too.






Wasn't hard at all to get milk out. It was orange tinged and a little sticky. Tested 1 block in foaling range and 1 block in non foaling range.

I don't know if tonight will be the night.. but I am kinda thinking Monday night/Tuesday. Definitely don't want to take my eyes off her though. Hope many can watch for me tonight! I had a bad night last night- everyone was up coughing so nobody really got sleep. Fever is coming back so I need some good rest.


----------



## MeganH

She has rubbed her butt A LOT today/tonight. She was just rubbing it in her feed stall.


----------



## MeganH

We have moved the muck buckets into the corner behind the stall door so she can't hide out of view by the fence.

I am so tired- off to bed now.

Please keep an eye on my girl tonight and call/text if I am needed! Thank you so much!

Goodnight/day everyone!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

lots of tail swishing


----------



## cassie

1:38am she is eating her hay!

Megan see how she is getting that swelling around her nipples?

Suzie had them 2 days before she foaled



not saying Laney will do the same but I'm thinking Tuesday or Wednesday she will e good to go!!


----------



## Eagle

She is looking good Megan, I still say Wednesday (after midnight on Tuesday)

2.40am and all is quiet


----------



## AnnaC

She really cant go much longer, bless her. Just hanging on long enough to give you a perfectly cooked little FILLY!!

3.0am and she's down snoozing in her corner - a bit more visible than she used to be - thanks Megan!


----------



## cassie

4:40 am she is standing quietly resting her back leg... hoping it won't be too much longer for you!! get better Megan!


----------



## bannerminis

6.02 and she is munching away.

With those results she will go soon as those squares change very quickly. I am going to say Monday night sometime in the small hrs (fingers crossed)


----------



## cassie

7:01 am and Laney is still eating LOL and I am headed to bed night all






Morning Megan, hope you are feeling better today





please let us know the results of this mornings milk test





At the moment I think you should be testing twice a day!! she is getting ready to have that baby really soon!


----------



## Eagle

A nice quiet night for Laney, I agree cassie testing twice a day at this stage just in case she foals during the day.

I hope you are all feeling better today.


----------



## MeganH

I attempted to test by myself but she went to kick me again so that won't be happening.





She looks great. Udder is full, swollen and hard. I don't think she will hold out another 2 days. I will try going out to check her a few more times then normal incase she starts to drip or wax beforehand.. and tonight we will milk test again when I have my hubby to help hold and feed her apples.

Her poop had gone back to formed the last day or so but now it is getting mushy again.


----------



## bannerminis

Hope you are feeling better Megan and I agree I am sticking to the wee hrs of tonight


----------



## MeganH

Hubby is feeling better. He still has a cough and he has horrible allergies so I think he'll have a cough for a while. My son is feelng great. He will be in trouble when he gets home from school. I had him ride the bus this morning (I hate him riding the bus and take him and pick him up from school everyday normally) and I saw him throwing rocks and things at the bus stop.





My daughter has been running high fevers the past 2 nights. This morning it is down before medicine but still is a low fever. She just seems to have a cold/cough now. The eye drops are taking care of the pink eye





I have tonsillitis now which is not surprising after all the congestion. Still have a bad cold/cough but I feel like it's getting better and got some good sleep last night. No fever this morning


----------



## MeganH

Thank you!

Laney is standing in her bathroom right now. Not one of her normal spots.


----------



## bannerminis

Definitely rest Megan as much as you can as I think you are going to be up tonight


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Stormy had yhat same look to uer nipples the night hefore she foaled


----------



## MeganH

I am trying to take it easy and rest as much as I can today. I am really unhappy with some people who live near us.. but I am trying to just ignore it until after this foaling and hope we sell this house soon.

Laney has been standing in odd areas today. Hope that is a good thing.


----------



## Eagle

I am praying she goes tonight cos Alby has swimming on Wednesday ( tomorrow night) and I REALLY don't want to miss her


----------



## MeganH

1pm before I let her out to graze
















Last year she foaled around 8 or 9pm in the evening.

She is looking sooo close. Getting so excited!

I am feeling like poop again so I have parked myself on the couch. I need a nap bad. Sinus headaches suck.


----------



## Eagle

Megan I can watch her for 3 hours if you want to get some sleep. Just let me know and I will feed the kids quick.


----------



## MeganH

I caught someone in the back of our property last night.. he was saying out loud things he could see (different equipment, shed) but I think he heard me on the other end of the shed because he wasn't there when I got to the back. We live in front of a neighborhood on an acre of land and I want to move asap. Other things have been stolen around us and I just don't like the fact I know someone was snooping.. either to steal or try to start something or just to snoop.. I am not sure. But I am nervous and just want out.


----------



## MeganH

I think I will take you up on that, Renee.. Thank you!


----------



## Eagle

As for the time my girls have foaled at all times, Britt usually foaled at night until last year when she foaled at 8.30pm, Odette usually foaled at night and her last one she popped out at 2.30pm in the pouring rain



I read an interesting artical that said they foal at the time they were covered so who knows!


----------



## Eagle

Good Lord, that is not nice. Do you have an alarm on the house?


----------



## MeganH

We do have an alarm for anything that happens inside the house. I have cameras too I can use to watch that back area. The people had to come from the house back there so I know who to tell police to go to if something does happen. I wanted the privacy fence to go passed that section of brush since it wasn't so thick and people could look into the back yard at it. Hubby may finish it now..


----------



## Eagle

Go on now, off to bed with you


----------



## MeganH

Alright I am off the computer to get rest. Thank you so much.


----------



## bannerminis

I am off out to dinner shortly so I am of no use but I should back around 11pm (my time) so can tune in again as I am usually too full to go to bed straight away LOL


----------



## Eagle

Have fun and Buon Appetito.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Oh no Megan, I hope you can move soon too! Lousy neighbors dont make for a happy living!

Interested in that article about times of foaling related to breeding times....?


----------



## MeganH

Hubby just called and woke me up. Got a good solid nap until then. I need to get up and eat anyways my tummy was growling. Need to make a quick dinner later too.

I really hope we can move soon too. We have been looking and hadn't found anything will keep trying. We need lots more land lol


----------



## Eagle

I am glad you got some rest Megan, I hope you feel a bit better. I will be off to bed soon, can someone ask Cassie to text or ring me if she foals whilst I am asleep please. I won't answer the call I will come straight to the computer


----------



## MeganH

Will do, Renee. Thanks again! Night night


----------



## AnnaC

I really hope she foals for you tonight Megan, not just because we are getting excited to see what she is going to show us, but because once that baby is here safe and sound, you will be able to get some proper rest and hopefully get yourself fully recovered and back to good health again.





I also hope that you can find a new place to live before too long - having 'dodgy neighbours' is so very stressful, as I well know, and life just isn't worth it! I suppose you are governed by where your hubby works, but I hope you eventually find what you are looking for.

Laney grazing her hay, but with lots of tail swishing and shifting of back feet - come on Laney, tonight would be GOOD!


----------



## cassie

Morning all  Renee I'll txt you if anything starts happening



no prob at all.

She sounds good n ready!!

Oh please be careful with those snooping neighbors!!

Glad your feeling a little better Megan!! Hope you keep improving I'll be watching all day megan back at worktoday so I'll have her up on my computer!  it's going to be soon!!! Yay!


----------



## MeganH

Thanks Ladies!

Laney is pawing as she is eating her hay?? I haven't seen this before. Very weird.


----------



## bannerminis

Well I am back and STUFFED. Lovely grub. I had a Goats Cheese Crostini, Thai Red Chicken Curry and Stickey Toffe Pudding for desert. Oh Lordy I think I am a 1/2 stone heavier LOL. The diet starts tomorrow LOL

Glad to see Laney waited for me to get back. I think tonights the night LOL. Any milk test done yet??


----------



## MeganH

Yum! Sounds good!

We will do a milk test in about an hour once the kids are in bed. I am going to try to get them down early though lol


----------



## bannerminis

I think I am going to bring the laptop to bed tonight so I dont miss anything lol. Well there is no hubby to complain so why not LOL


----------



## cassie

Haha why not indeed karina



good idea

She is eating her hay looking good



a little tail swishing but otherwise nice and calm


----------



## vickie gee

Laney you are driving me to drinking. My box of merlot is mt so I will have to have tea! Ok, my updated prediction is shortly after midnight tonight a pinto colt!


----------



## MeganH

Milk test was one square foaling and one square non foaling. I wish I had some pool strips to see what they said too. Just out of curiosity.

Udder is super full, swollen and hard still. I will be so surprised if she waits till her due date. Only 2 days away.. but she was showing all the signs other then her bag like 2 weeks ago.. now she has it all so it can't be long!


----------



## cassie

come on Laney! we want to see that baby of yours!

I will be watching her tonight for you megan! I still think she will go tomorrow night 

but she needs to be watced 24/7 so I'll be watching!


----------



## MeganH

Thank you, Cassie! I really do have a feeling I won't be the one to catch her begin to foal so I appreciate the extra eyes! She definitely needs to be watched at all times. I don't think it will take her long to foal.

I may try to get up with my husband and test her milk before he goes to work.


----------



## MeganH

Her tail is very active tonight. She also chews and yawns.. Looks like she is trying to rest right now a bit.

Thank you, Diane! I hope you don't miss it. I hope everyone who has followed her for so long is able to see!

I am going to get in bed soon and hope I can get good sleep so I am ready for the foaling whenever it happens. I feel like I am finally getting better so I want to keep it that way.

Please call if she is foaling!

Goodnight/day everyone!


----------



## cassie

I'm watching to and will msg or call you if I see anything






she is grazing the floor of her stable 10:15pm she has jsut changed stables and is standing in the corner... she certainly has the point butt thing happening.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

She's sleeping now getting some rest for the big moment.


----------



## cassie

She is chomping away again lol funny thing!


----------



## cassie

still eating at 1:12am


----------



## cassie

Laney down sternal for the first time tonight... I'm keeping a good eye on her just in case but she is looking settled.

I sure hope she has this foal before Saturday otherwise I won't be able to watch


----------



## cassie

3:02am and she is down sternal again,but I can't see her fully so I hope she isn't doing anything naughty!! if she goes down flat Megan I think I'll txt you just so we know she is ok...


----------



## Eagle

3.09 and she is up already, this is a good sign


----------



## cassie

wow that was a short rest! 5:09 am she is now standing quietly in the left corner just outside her stable.

Megan whats going to happen if she starts foaling are you going to lock her in that stable? or let her foal out in the paddock?

just wondering so I know


----------



## Eagle

Cassie are you around for a while?


----------



## bannerminis

I am here and have been watching most of the morning


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Karina, the kids are driving me nuts this morningo


----------



## bannerminis

They drove me nuts yesterday but amazing how holding their easter eggs hostage made for better behaved children today


----------



## cassie

sorry Renee yes I am here ... headed to bed now but will keep my laptop on overnight just in case... can someone msg me if Laney decides to foal? please


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Cassie, I have fed the kids an they are better now



Nice trick Karina





7.00am and it is still very dark there.


----------



## krazykreat

Your comments are very appreciated


----------



## MeganH

Hi ladies!

Laney is looking the same this morning. She was not happy at all with me touching her udder. Still is full and hard.

Cassie- I will let her foal where she goes down as long as it is not raining or if it is not safe. I need to replace the shavings today in her stall. She always likes that stall when we put fresh shavings down.


----------



## bannerminis

Well one way or another she is closer the she was yesterday LOL. Fingers crossed she wont keep you waiting much longer.


----------



## MeganH

I am so surprised she has held on this long.. she is only 2 days from her due date. She is 339 days today and she foaled last year at 341.


----------



## Eagle

*DITTO *


----------



## MeganH

Thank you, Diane





2 more days is not too long to wait. Hope she doesn't decide to hold on for another week though. That would be mean. lol

And Thank you, Renee


----------



## Eagle

No I would say a day or 2 and we will see "our" baby


----------



## MeganH

She was talking this morning.. I think telling me I was taking too long with her breakfast because it was a low grumble lol


----------



## MeganH

Oh!! I just thought of a name but I can't share it until the foal is born. I know... SO MEAN lol


----------



## Eagle




----------



## MeganH

OK.. I am not good at being mean.

I just love how my daughter says 'Tinkerbell'.. listen lol

http://s1215.photobu...nt=DSCN1875.mp4

(how do you get a photobucket video to post??



)

My hubby is supposed to name this foal but he said he doesn't think he will come up with anything.. so this morning hearing Cheyenne say 'Tinkerbell' made me think of something like 'Montana's Southern Belle' and calling her Tink or Tinker. Don't know if my hubby will approve though.


----------



## MeganH

Laney is down at the far gate in her paddock. I am watching from the window and took a picture and zoomed and her vulva is open..


----------



## MeganH




----------



## MeganH

I haven't even thought of a name for a colt yet..



I need to start so I am prepared. I want to see the foal and make sure it is a good match.


----------



## Eagle

I say yes, Tinker for a colt and Tinkerbell for a filly.

Baby might fall out of that hooha if she isn't careful


----------



## bannerminis

I actually like your name Megan. Just cant wait to see the baby.

She was standing sideways to the camera and it looks to me like her bump has moved forward and is now closer to her front legs so maybe tonight???

She surely has to go soon as everything is there and as her milk is so close to ready and going by that pic you took there is just nothing much left to prepare or cook











Have you told her that she is ready - maybe she doesnt know yet


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I agree with Karina, maybe you just need to tell her "it's time!" and to get the lead, er, baby, out!


----------



## MeganH

I think I will have a chat with her when I go out to check her in a little bit. I'll tell her she won't be bred again this year and will have a break so not to worry.

She seems to be feeling some pressure. Was butt rubbing a little ago and now she is in her stall with her bum on the wall and her ears back.


----------



## MeganH

Loading photos! Be right back!!


----------



## MeganH

Nipples are filling!! This has happened since breakfast!











Holes on her nipples have also opened!

I can't wait til hubby is here and we can test her milk!


----------



## MeganH

here is big momma earlier


----------



## Eagle

Wow I just pray she goes early cos I am busy tomorrow morning


----------



## MeganH

I was about to lay down for a nap but now I will just rest by the computer and window. I don't want to doze off and her be hiding out of view from the cam!


----------



## Eagle

I am here watching as long as she stays on cam


----------



## MeganH

I am laying down by the window. May doze off so if you see anything let me know


----------



## Eagle

Of course Megan.


----------



## Eagle

Laney come out from behind the tree please


----------



## MeganH

I can't sleep lol... I can see her


----------



## Eagle

She likes stressing me out :arg!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Wow! Big udder changes. Go Laney! She just peed right in the camera then left to graze. Lol silly Laney


----------



## Riverrose28

I can't believe this mare has not foaled yet!


----------



## AnnaC

I know what you mean Renee, at least she's in now - earlier she was down almost out of view and I wasn't sure if she was rubbing herself on the gatepost or doing some kind of peculiar dance!! LOL!!

What's the betting she spends a good part of the coming night right down at the bottom of her pen just to keep us all guessing as to what she's up to!!


----------



## MeganH

Laney's udder is looking GREAT.. nipples full and pointed straight down. She is so ready!

We are about to put the kids to bed and then try a milk test on her.


----------



## MeganH

LANEY IS IN FOALING RANGE!!! It turned immediately to the farthest foaling range on the bottle!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

YES!!!!!!


----------



## cassie

YIPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 















bring it on Laney!

she just got down earlier and had a big roll!

getting that baby into position!! yippee your going to have your baby so soon!! I am so excited for you!!!!

safe foaling Laney!

Renee I'll msg you when she starts to foal





p.s love the name! if the foal is a girl I'd call her Belle!  as it will be one very stunning filly!


----------



## MeganH

I am so excited! I am trying to eat so I can stay up. I don't think it will be long!

Here is from 8pm


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Wow! Now there is a FULL udder!


----------



## cassie

YAY 9:34pm and she is eating her hay! if you want to get some rest let me know... although I'm sure your to excited to rest lol I am here and have your number I'll text you or ring you if I think she is looking interesting


----------



## MeganH

I am going to try to take a nap now Cassie- just let me know if she is interesting and I will post when I am up. I am not sure if I will fall asleep I am so excited but I am still sick so I need a little rest if I can get it.


----------



## cassie

yep sure have a good rest I have her up the whole time and will msg you if I can't watch or if she is looking interesting





hope your able to get some sleep





I'm sure Diane has her watchful eye on her to from her chair



Hi Diane


----------



## a mini dream come true

Yipee! I've got her up also. will be watching. 



 . Can't wait to see this little one!


----------



## cassie

yaya hi Hazel





did Laney scare you just then lol she scared me she got down right in between the two stables and all I could see was her head I'm rushing to try and get a msg typed up thinking she is foaling but she did a big roll and got straight back up phew! good girl Laney!

I know have a draft msg ready to send to Megan LOL I should add Renee into that as well will do that now lol


----------



## MeganH

She was butt tucking. I was out there and now she is down. She was watching me so I left... so now I am waiting inside


----------



## a mini dream come true

She's down again TEXT


----------



## cassie

perfect spot to foal Laney stay there no she is up again.... I think I might wake Megan... what do you think Hazel?

oh now she is eating again LOL not very interested in it though, I don't think it will be long now.

oh I'm glad your awake Megan!


----------



## a mini dream come true

She's up, but I don't think for long. Ya'll know me I get too excited. Calm, Breathe, she is ok


----------



## a mini dream come true

Down again. and looking at her side flat


----------



## MBhorses

i guess april 10 come on Lancy


----------



## cassie

get out there megan!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

She's pushing, Yea help is here


----------



## cassie

its happening!!! high alert for laney! yes!!! good girl!! gosh I wish she had stayed in the other spot!

wow is it out alreadyy??


----------



## cassie

dam she picked the worst spot! I knew she would!!! beggerit! congrats guys!!! WOW that was SO SUPER QUICK!!!

I see a dark little head!


----------



## cassie

ahh I'm hating this! I can't see the baby!! lol congrats guys!!! great work Laney! gosh Megan very nice easy foal for you!! yay and angle change black head with a towel over the body


----------



## a mini dream come true

A Dark little head and white neck?


----------



## cassie

i think thats the towel lol


----------



## MBhorses

filly or colt?


----------



## Equuisize

_Yay!	_

_ I just missed the birth but I can see Megan playing with the baby..... all I've seen is the dark head, too._

_Good job Laney....._


----------



## cassie

OH I think I see a spot near the neck



Laney giving her baby kisses good girl!!


----------



## cassie

not sure yet Melissa... don't think Megan has checked but Megan you are doing such a good job

YAY FILLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MBhorses

COngrats on your filly I would love photos.I guess the right birth date


----------



## a mini dream come true

Congratulations on the Filly!!!


----------



## MBhorses

way to go Lancey and Horse mom and dad LOL. I am sure she is a doll


----------



## cassie

such excitement!! I sm do rcviyrf got you Megan and Laney and hubby!! oh I see more white on her little dark tummy!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Wonderful job Megan and Laney. Ya'll did great


----------



## cassie

woops can't spell it meant to say I'm so excited for you LOL

WOW look at those markings! white front legs I see wonder about the back... oh I love this so much yippeee!!! nd white back legs as well I think they are white they look it



phew! lovely head by the looks too you both must be thrilled!


----------



## cassie

she can stay down a bit longer Megan




have you treated the umbilical cord? Laney did an absoloutly wonderful job! easy as it can be!


----------



## cassie

she must have nearly the exact same markings as mum just a little more black



how sweet!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Wow, that was fast for how long we all waited! Good Girl Laney! Congrats Megan!


----------



## cassie

quite a good size filly



and Laney handled it all with ease. mum up and baby trying hehe so cute


----------



## cassie

oh and baby is up!!!  what a good girl! SO CUTE! and of course Laney tried to eat lol and back to some lovin lol


----------



## a mini dream come true

Beautiful filly, up and ready for the milk bar


----------



## cassie

what lovely long legs she has



very pretty baby!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Congratulations Megan!!!! SO, SO excited for you!! And such a lovely filly!!!!! Can't wait to see real pics of her when you get time. Yay!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Wonderful Wonderful job Laney, Megan and Hubby. Such a georgous little filly. Congrats again I

m such you are thrilled. I was so excited watching and excited for ya'll


----------



## cassie

YAY I thought that it would be you Auntie Diane on the phone to Megan



glad you were able to call her and help





yay baby gets her rug on



what a brilliant job from everyone!

and your right Diane a very strong little filly!! inquisitive too!

Welcome to the world Tinkerbelle! yes like the way you spell it Diane! perfect name for a perfect little filly!

good idea to let them stay in the stable for a little hilw



they look very snug just a little further a long Tinkerbelle and you'll have the milkbar happening


----------



## palsminihorses

Congratulations Megan! I didn't get to see the birth..............as I was busy with my new filly!! Woo Hoo! Two colorful fillies in one night!! I'll look forward to seeing pictures of your new girl!


----------



## MeganH

Thank you! She chose the worst place to foal for the cameras... were you able to actually see?

I THINK she put spots on this little girl! Looks like a little clone of Laney! On her bum looks like there is a blanket! So I think she is a bay pintaloosa!


----------



## MeganH

I can't get her to get on the milk bar.. she resists when I put her head in place (she is so tall she needs to turn her head to the side and she fights me) so I wiped the milk on her nipples and she got close but still not connected. Should I milk her and feed her thought a syringe once?

Also- I haven't seen her try to poop.. should I go a head and give an enema? Or wait a bit?


----------



## MeganH

Yes I heard slurping! She passed several stools while I was out there as well. Is there a rule about water buckets in the stalls? She fell into it while I was there and I was able to move her off quickly.

Thank you for letting me call you, Diane! I knew I would have questions! lol


----------



## Sandy B

Woooohooooooo! A bay pintol-oosa filly!!! She is just gorgeous!! Good girl Laney!!


----------



## cassie

SHE IS GORGEOUS!!! yay Megan and Laney!!!

I would raise the water bucket if you can Megan



I have heard of foals drowning in water buckets and we dnt want that happening to your gorgeous baby girl!

I can't believe how quick it was! amazing!! Laney sure knew what she was doing! perfect experience for your first time!

I sent Renee a few msgs, hope thats ok Renee, lol


----------



## Eagle

yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I am so so happy for you Megan.

Welcome Tinkerbelle we love you lots already


----------



## bannerminis

Congrats on your new Filly Megan. So delighted for you and she looks just so darn gorgeous. I have to go do my airport run but can have a better look when I get back


----------



## MeganH

Thanks everyone! She has pooped and seems to be doing good with the milk bar... the water bucket is raised.. so I am headed to bed. Text or call if something is up with Laney or Tink





We are pretty sure her name will be HMH Montanas Southern Belle and we will call her Tinkerbell or Tink or Belle.


----------



## cassie

naw so cute Laney down sternal and Tinkerbelle is just resting standing at mummy's head she loves her mummy so much! =D I bet you guys are in love with her already hey Megan! I can't wait to see what your daughter says!! when she meets her! can you record it for me?


----------



## Eagle

Cassie I was out for the count! I had a rough night cos it started snowing so I had to go out at midnight and move the animals. I guess I was just too tired to hear, as long as mum and baby are healthy that is the main thing.

Sooooo what time was she born??


----------



## cassie

yep love all her names! the show name is just gorgeous!n tinkerbell or Belle is so sweet! welcome to the world precious little baby!


----------



## cassie

oh, I was thinking of ringing you but thought I better not disturb you. .

um it was 12:26pm my time so about 10:26pm their time? I think thats the right time its hard to work it out lol

is it normal for you guys to get snow at this time of year? we have had a very early dumping but it melted pretty quick. was the coldest night for this time of year last night for over 80 years lol I love stats like that LOL its fun!

stay safe in the snow!


----------



## Eagle

what time is it now there? It is 8.05am here. It must have been past 4.00am cos I was up until 3.30am

It is very strange to snow in April and the poor animals are cold, at least my stray cat came bake to sleep in the barn cos I have some mice


----------



## cassie

its 2:24am at Megan's and 4:24pm here. wow, poor babies! do you put rugs on your horses? or just let them get their winter fluff...


----------



## AnnaC

MANY CONGRATULATIONS MEGAN AND FAMILY!!

Shot to my computer about half an hour ago and WOW!! there was this beautiful little baby sharing Laney's stall!





Had to go back about 5 pages to read all about it - sounds like a perfect delivery (well done Laney!!) and you did a great job getting the little one sorted, dried and rugged, well done you!! Must admit that I had goose bumps just reading the posts, so I can just imagine how excited you must have been through it all, but what a perfect fast birth for your first experience.





And thank you so much for the pictures - what a beautifully marked little girl and so very pretty too!

Hope you have managed to get some rest for a few hours if you are not too excited. Plus I hope the sun shines for you tomorrow so you can let Laney and her new daughter out in their pen coz I dont think Laney will be too pleased not to get out - she loves her outside space so much.

Sorry, rambling a bit, just so pleased for you all. Clever Laney, she deserves a medal for handling everything so well!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Aww congrats on the filly! She is a cutie!


----------



## Eagle

Get up Megan we want to see Tinkerbelle



I can't believe I missed all the action



I was up until the early hours cos it snowed like mad last night and the horses got out, so there I was in the pitch black freezing cold try to catch 2 naughty ponies that thought it was great fun



When I got in I took a shower a crashed so I didn't hear Cassie's text


----------



## little lady

Congrats on your pretty lil filly!


----------



## MeganH

Lord am I tired this morning. I got really congested again last night and have been coughing up a lung this morning! Of course during the birth I felt perfect lol





It is a little chilly this morning so I kept the blanket on and will take it off in a little.

How can I tell she is nursing good? She goes down in the right area but how do you know she is actually ingesting a good amount?

And when should Laney poop? I don't think she has yet. Hubby cleaned the pen though before work so I am not sure.

I didn't see last night but she has one blue eye.





Last night the birth went so fast. I knew I saw her butt tucking.. so I went straight out and Laney just loooked at me and munched on hay. I went back in and Laney was up and down and up and down and then she went sternal.. stayed sternal and it took me a minute to realize she was pushing. By the time we got out there the feet and head were out and my hubby was walking across the yard slow.. I needed his help with the gate and started yelling "RUN!" because the baby was out and he didn't realize lol. The bag wasn't as easy to break as I thought.. I don't know if it would have broke on it's own bwdik. Laney stayed down a while and she ended up birthing the placenta without getting up so the cord didn't break. I called Diane to make sure I was doing everything ok (Thank you!). Laney did really well though. Baby was up within 10 minutes I would say. Very strong and TALL. I haven't measured (do you just measure from the withers down?) but Laney is a tall mare and she Tinkerbell (I don't know if I am spelling it Tinkerbell or Tinkerbelle..) has to bend down and turn her head a bit to nurse.

I need to take some more pictures in the light and without the blanket.

My MIL is not working so I may ask her to take my daughter so I can rest... she will nap in a little though so if she is being good I should be fine.

Looks like she is out there finding her legs lol I don't even think Ricky knows she is here.


----------



## Becky

Congratulations on your filly!

You can tell if she is nursing good by getting down and actually looking under the mare when the foal is back there. Usually the opposite side. If she latches on and is sucking, she should be getting plenty.

Most mares don't poop for 12 - 24 hours after foaling. They clean out well before delivery, so it takes a while for food to move through the intestines after foaling.


----------



## targetsmom

Congratulations on your new FILLY! I sure know that sleep deprived feeling... and the excitement!!


----------



## Eagle

She is driving her poor mummy nuts



she is so full of life


----------



## MeganH

I was able to watch her nurse.. she only did it for a few minutes but I saw her sucking with the nipple in her mouth and then she went for the other one for a few seconds. She has also peed and pooped this morning several times. Seems like she is doing really good!

I will have to measure (where is the cannon bone? lol) and will let you know.

Now....

PICTURES!!


























So her left eye really lighted up and is very blue.. and I can see she has blue in her right eye too.. its darker so maybe it will lighten up too? She is such a sweet filly. Comes up and lets me rub her all over. She came up to my son this morning and let him pet her. My daughter hasn't gotten very close yet. She doesn't feel great still.


----------



## MeganH

I will take her blanket off and take more pictures in a bit!


----------



## Eagle

cassie will have a fit when she sees that blue eye



Megan she is such a doll, I can't wait for it to warm up so we can see what she is hiding under her pj's


----------



## MeganH




----------



## AnnaC

Oh Megan she is just gorgous - clever Laney, she certainly gave us a filly worth waiting for bless her!

You need to get Laney back on to some grass as soon as you can - she is used to it going through her system so it is just the right thing to help her kick start her digestion again and will help prevent any possible blockages. I wouldn't worry about Belle getting enough milk - she would be feeling/looking very sorry for herself by now if she wasn't drinking enough!

Did you remember to worm Laney, if not you are probably just about within the time limit if you do it straight away. You have done an amazing job with Laney over the past few months Megan and I am so very thrilled that she has produced a lovely daughter for you.





Well done and congratulations to you all!!


----------



## MeganH

Thank you!

I have Laney's pen open to where she can get in the small grassy paddock. I'll leave it open all afternoon like always. She was just out there but came back in the stall and little Tink is sleeping. I also gave her Ivermectin right after she foaled. It was on cam and she protested but was good and I got it in.

Ricky has found her and Laney wants him to stay away now. I will soon let Laney and Tinkerbelle out in the large pasture but not when Ricky is out. I'll have to just stagger the times- one in the morning and one in the afternoon. I am having the vet out next week for Ricky's gelding!!


----------



## bannerminis

Oh what a beautiful girl she is just stunning. And I love the blue eye too. Laney look great and really chuffed with herself and so she should be.


----------



## vickie gee

Megan, she is gorgeous! So much color.


----------



## a mini dream come true

How absolutely gorgeous!!. She is a real beauty. Laney did very good for you. And you need to pat yourself on the back for all the excellent care that you have given Laney.I hope Ricky is not feeling too left out. He'll have a chance to meet Tinkerbelle when it's time. Congratulations again, she is just precous.




Love her markings.


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> cassie will have a fit when she sees that blue eye
> 
> 
> 
> Megan she is such a doll, I can't wait for it to warm up so we can see what she is hiding under her pj's


oh my I certainly did!!!!

wow Megan! A beautiful pintaloosa filly with a blue eye!!!! WOW!!

Laney









excellent job cooking that baby honey!

she is stunning!!! just absoloutly gorgeous!!

glad everything went SOOO well and I got to watch





I'm sorry I didn't ring you Renee.... wasn't sure what to do there.

has marestare recorded the birth yet Megan? I know there was no alert on it at all until I hit high alert when I saw her foaling so hope they caught it for you!!

can't see them at the moment but what a sweetheart she is!!


----------



## MBhorses

congrats she is so cute.



I think one of her eyes isn't going to be sky blue like the other one. I had a filly one time that the dark blue eye turned brown eye later, so she had one blue and one brown eye.

The white on her butt could be pintos patterns.I taught I had pintaloosa one time she was all paint





here is my 08 filly i told you about shaved. my filly had two pintos parents I was told she could be homozygous for tobiano never tested. Your filly could be homozgyous since both parents are pinto.











she on back it is like your filly. wait til you shave I bet it will look like my filly back.


----------



## MeganH

Thanks everyone!

Should I stall them tonight or let them roam in the pen? It is going to be in the 30s tonight so I hope she is warm in that jacket!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Oh my, lots of color under her blanket!


----------



## MeganH

How do I measure her cannon bone? Is it from the middle of the knee down to the point where the fur meets the top of the hoof?

Tink is finding her legs today. Having fun running circles around her momma lol


----------



## Eagle

I agree with Diane, keep them in at night for at least a week until Tink is stronger, with people and dogs it just isn't worth the risk. If you put them out in the morning for the day they will be fine. JMHO


----------



## AnnaC

I also agree with Renee and Diane, keep them both in at night for a couple of weeks to be safe. It will also allow little Tink to get plenty of rest while she is gaining her strength during these early weeks. She certainly is a beautiful little girl - I love watching her and Laney!


----------



## MeganH

I am definitely going to keep them in at night for a bit. I think Laney likes it because she can rest more in the stall and not chase Tinkerbelle around.

Time for some pictures




















And Ricky determined to be the center of attention. "Look Ma... I'll take all three of these towels off the fence so you HAVE to look at me. One down.. two to go."


----------



## MeganH

Here is the not so blue blue eye.. it is really dark but has a blue tint.


----------



## bannerminis

She is too adorable for words and love that last pic as you can just see the cheekyness LOL


----------



## palsminihorses

Oh Megan, your filly is just the cutest ever! I love all of her coloring! And such a pretty head, too!

Love the picture of Ricky too!!! You need to send that one in to the AMHA and AMHR magazines.


----------



## cassie

she is SOOO gorgeous Megan!! I bet you just LOVE her! I know I do! 

Finn is exactly the same with his eyes as Tink, he has one blue eye and one eye that has blue tinges... not sure if that will turn brown as he ages but sounds alot like Tink





she sure looks to be a cheeky thing!! I bet she is going to be SO full of herself in about a weeks time!!

she really is the most lovely little filly Megan!

Ricky is HILARIOUS!!! such a character! hugs for you big brother!! lol have you been able to measure her yet Megan?

even just measure her whole height fun to see how tall she is and how tall she should get





hugs and kisses for baby Tink!!


----------



## MeganH

Thanks everyone!

She is such a doll. A very sweet little foal that loves scratches and kisses. Laney is such a good mom too. She was brilliant with the delivery and is very loving and attentive with her baby. I love to hear her talk to her. Its very low and gentle.

Laney has specks of blue in her eyes you have to really look for too. I think Tink will have one bright blue and one darker one.

I never even thought of sending Ricky's pictures to the magazines. He is so funny. I was standing on his side of the fence taking pictures and he came and stood a little behind me at my side and was looking at Tinkerbelle. I looked at him and went back to taking pictures and he gives me a quick nip in the butt and stands there like he didn't do anything at all.. looking at Tink again lol. The vet is coming out next week to make sure he is ready and will geld him if all is ok. I can't wait till he calms down a bit. He will be a great gelding.


----------



## cassie

its all very exciting for you Megan



!!!!! she is absoloutly stunning! please let me know how Ricky goes with the gelding... how old is he now?


----------



## MeganH

He is almost 11 months old now. I am nervous for how he will do for the actual gelding but I have faith all will heal well and he will be a changed man LOL


----------



## cassie

naw!! wow that has gone fast! how tall is he now?

I hope everything will go will for him to!


----------



## MeganH

I need to measure him and Tinkerbelle. I think he was a little over 29 inches last time I tried. He sure has his daddy's handsome face. His face is just gorgeous


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

I can't get over how pretty she is! Amazing coloring. Just love her


----------



## cassie

MeganH said:


> I need to measure him and Tinkerbelle. I think he was a little over 29 inches last time I tried. He sure has his daddy's handsome face. His face is just gorgeous


Hey Megan can I borrow Ricky to wean Finn???



pretty please? =D



I reckon they would have SOOO much fun together and get up to so much trouble



hehe


----------



## Eagle

Megan they are fab pics



She is such a sweety and just like her mummy





Ricky sent me an email saying he wants to come here with me


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what a beautiful set of pictures Megan - she is simply gorgeous, so very pretty (just like her Momma!), and I love her colour.





As for that cheeky Ricky - he is just so funny, and yes, that picture should be in the magazine! Hope the gelding goes well for him, but please done expect much of a change in his 'character' - it does take a while for things to alter, that's if it alters at all! With a lot of youngsters, all that 'changes' is their interest in the opposite sex, not their general behaviour!


----------



## MeganH

Aww yes I would let you barrow Ricky, Cassie! I do think he and Finn would get into lots of trouble together.

And I knew Ricky had to have been on my computer, Renee.. there was 'mud' on the keyboard.

Ricky is getting bad for rearing at you.. and biting.. so I hope once he is gelded we can stop him from doing this easier. He is very naughty sometimes. I am actually thinking of bringing a dressage whip home for Ricky's feeding time. He has no respect and will try to get the bucket out of your hand and purposely run into you. Very very bad.





Do I have to send in a caption with the photo to the magazines? I will need help with a good caption for that photo. I will definitely send it in


----------



## MeganH

Here are a few more shots of him and the towels
















He is such a stinker lol


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

What a funny guy! Lol. I LOVE it! Rofl


----------



## MeganH

Here is a video I took yesterday morning.


----------



## MeganH

Question: How often should I see Tinkerbelle poop? I see her pee a lot but haven't seen her poop a lot while I am out with her the past 12-24hrs. She pooped often the first day.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Megan she is such a delight, so cute capering around - she even looks as though she knows she will be going through that gate very soon!!

Poor Laney following her around - give her another 10 days and she will stop that and expect her new daughter to follow her LOL!!

I dont find that foals do as many piles of poo as one would expect - not like an adult mini - but then they are existing on pure milk, so not much in the way of 'waste products' to go through the system. As long as she is not straining, I'm sure she is fine.


----------



## bannerminis

How cute is she driving her mother mad. Really I think she is too cute for words


----------



## Eagle

oh Megan she is so dainty, she seems to float and with those ridiculously long legs she is destined to be a super model





I am in love





As for Ricky well, he is a scream and the colour in those pics is amazing!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

I love to sit and watch the little foals playing and bouncing!


----------



## MeganH

I don't think I have ever seen her strain and not poop or pee so I think she is fine. Thank you ladies!

She really does drive Laney mad. She is very active and frolics around everywhere and Laney tries to be right there with her. I plan on starting to let Ricky in the pasture in the morning and putting him up around noon or so to let Laney and Tink out in the pasture until dinner. I know Tinkerbelle won't know what to do with all the space and Laney will probably be cursing me for giving it to her lol. The grass is better out there though for sure.. don't know how much actual grazing Laney will be doing though





I told my next door neighbor about the person behind us peeking in and she told me last week a man came through the trees and bushes and was mowing the grass in her back yard. Both my next door neighbor and I have our yard fenced but not on the property line so she thinks maybe he thinks the land is his but it is not at all. We have it staked and we may run a rope to mark out the perimeter and keep people out. I have asked my hubby to install another privacy fence panel to cover where they can get in and see and I hope he will do it for me. We still want to move but it would make me feel better for the time being.

EDIT: I forgot to add the farrier will be out here this afternoon. I hope Ricky doesn't embarrass us and Laney doesn't get too stressed.


----------



## Eagle

Megan when I do my mares feet I close baby in the stable and hold mum out side the door, can Laney see over her door to see baby? As long as my girls can see their babies they are fine.

Could you put a sign up that says private property so that man gets the message?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Oh Megan, Your vidoe is beautiful. Tink is doing wonderful. Love to see the babies bouncing around. Hopefull it won't be long and I'll just be able to walk outside and see such a wonderful sight.


----------



## MeganH

I can't catch Laney right now.. that sounds like it will work and Laney is tall enough to see over the stall door so I will try it. I am going to wait until my husband gets here with the farrier to catch her. I layed down for a nap and woke up feeling awful and can't stop coughing so I came in to get a warm drink. I want this sickness to go away!

Thank you Hazel. Foals are the cutest! Love them!


----------



## MeganH

I turned off the cam for a little bit too.


----------



## Eagle

Get well soon.


----------



## MeganH

Thank you, Renee





Waiting for my hubby and the farrier to get here. I think he is about to trim Jake. He had a lot of horses to do and has been there almost 2 hours. His back has to hurt.

Can you believe we STILL have not found a saddle to fit us AND Jake. I need a 17" seat and all the ones I find are either too expensive or too wide for Jake.


----------



## Eagle

Well you have been very busy and sick but I am sure you will find one soon.


----------



## AnnaC

Ah I wondered why the cam was down. Really hope you get better soon Megan - it's been too long now, but I'm sure it is mostly because you are run down, what with all the worry and watching Laney, plus all the family being ill too and you having to look after them. Hopefully you will soon be able to get some really good sleeping sessions - if the cough allows - which might just help. Do you think a course of anti-b's might help? I think you need to have a word with your Doctor.






Oh and yes, I agree with Renee, they way to to a mares feet when she has a new foal, is to shut the foal in the stable and do Laney outside where she can see her baby and know it is safe. As Laney is not good with her feet, she will get ultra stressed if baby is out and running about everywhere poor girl. Hope the farrier arrives soon for you.

Dont worry about Jake's saddle for the moment, I know you want to be riding him, but you need to get well and truely better first!


----------



## MeganH

If I am still sick on Monday I will go to the clinic. My hubby is better and he took some antibiotics and cough medicine. I do feel like I am getting better thankfully.. I get sick feeling after I have done too much (and of course I was cleaning a lot this morning.. I just need to rest.)

So I was worried Ricky would embarrass us but he was a doll (such a good boy for his trim!)... JAKE (our QH) on the other hand was terrible and I am really shocked. Hubby was at the barn and held him (I was home with a sleeping toddler) and I didn't get to see it but Jake was jumping and rearing while the farrier was doing his front hooves. We were told he was perfect for the farrier but never saw him be trimmed. I didn't expect him to be so bad.

Laney did ok.. she did fight a bit. She is a very nervous mare but this farrier was very good with her and patient. He doesn't twitch, he works with them different ways to calm them down. She tried to side kick him (which was NOT ok) but he was very good with her and her feet look SO good! Tinkerbelle followed Laney out of the stall and I couldn't get her back in but I stood with Tink where Laney could see her so Laney wasn't freaking out about her.


----------



## cassie

sounds like a job well done for everyone





funny I just got my horses feet trimmed too lol

Smartie was a BRAT! running and galloping round his paddock being silly it took us 10 minutes to catch him LOL the farrier was just laughing as we tried to catch him.

we then did Suzie and Finn who handled it very well until Mark was on the last hoof and Finn decided to lie down on Mark LOL he was shocked and asked does he normally do this? Finn was very happy lying on his lap



first time he has done this so we decided to trim the hoof while he was lying down. he got up real quick



lol don't think he will do tha again lol

back to your gorgeous baby she is just so beautiful!! she almost floats over the ground! lovely little thing! you must be in love MEgan! i know I would be lol


----------



## a mini dream come true

Sounds like farrier time for everyone. The farrier is coming Tuesday to get hooves ready for show. Sounds like you have a good farrier when he doesn't give up on a rearing horse and patient with a nervous momma..

Megan, prayers your way that you get to feeling better.Please try to get some rest.


----------



## MeganH

I measured Tinkerbelle and she is about 23-24inches at the withers and her cannon bone (from the middle of the knee to where the hoof meets the fur) was about 8 1/2 inches. Think she will be a tall one. Does anyone know how to estimate the adult height?

They are out in the big pasture and Tink LOVES the space. She gets excited and shoots off and Laney is trailing behind her. I have never seen Laney run like this and she is gorgeous. She holds her tail very high like an arabian. I have been trying to get pictures and my camera died so I will try again in a bit.


----------



## Eagle

where is our video of the girls out playing?


----------



## Eagle

Since about 2.35am Laney has been very interested in something going on outside, I will keep my eye on here.


----------



## Eagle

Megan it looks like you are going to have to raise Laney's bucket even more.






Mummy wouldn't get up so she had a drink from the bucket.


----------



## cassie

oh, poor Tink... lol naughty mummy,

Megan how exciting that they had such a great run in the paddock outside!! would love to see a video next time pretty please?? wow 23" already she will be a big girl. but her mumma is a big girl and we love her so much so there is no doubt that Tink will be just as loved!! give her a morning hug from Aunty Cassie!!!


----------



## MeganH

Oh my! Thank you for catching that, Renee! She is SO tall I think I will have to get something to hang the bucket on. We have it on a concrete block already!

I wonder what Laney was interested in? We let our cats out for the first time and couldn't find one of them last night before we went to bed.. I hope maybe it was her. Silly cats. I am about to go back out and look in the building they live in to see if she came back.

I didn't get a video but I got some photos I need to load to photo bucket. It was a long day yesterday and I just pooped out. I am finally getting over the chest cold.. but now have pink eye



I thought I was going to miss that one.

We are worried about Jake (our QH).. we aren't able to work and ride him much. He does not listen to us and we just can't get out there as often as he needs. He flipped out for the farrier. We aren't experienced riders and he needs an experienced rider. I am going to see if some of my riding friends with more experience can come ride him once or twice a week for us and get him in a better state for us to ride. He senses we don't know what we are doing and he just won't listen to us. He starts to hop and walk sideways and will not go where you tell him. He has been bucking when we lunge him too. He may be too much for us since we are beginners. Hope we can get it sorted though.


----------



## MeganH

Question- It says we will have scattered storms some days next week. Is Tinkerbelle going to be ok or will she need a blanket? It will be in the 80s some days and one day in the upper 60s..


----------



## MeganH

Now BOTH my cats are missing. We left the door to their building cracked so if Bella came back she could get in and now Cissy is nowhere to be found.


----------



## bannerminis

They will probably come back Megan, they are probably out exploring and will be back when hungry


----------



## MeganH

I hope they do Karina. I keep telling myself they will be back and we will leave the building open for them.

Here are some photos from yesterday.


























more to follow..


----------



## MeganH

Ricky the creeper


----------



## Eagle

wow Megan they are great pics, I have 2 favourites though.






and


----------



## AnnaC

Oh my!! What can I say Megan? I think you have the most perfect little girl there! She is so dainty and so perfectly balanced in all her movements. She quite takes my breath away.





I agree with the others in that I'm quite sure that Tink will be fine through the odd storm without a blanket. Trouble with blankets is that most of them hae to be put on to a dry horse and also with the temperatures at your level, you could cuase her to sweat under the blanket, which would not be good. Just keep an eye on her and if she does seem bothered by the wet, then probably etter to bring her into her stall with plenty of nice clean thick bedding and leave her to snuggle down, warm up and dry off - again if you blanket, she may well sweat.

Sorry to read that your kitties have gone awol - how old are they now and have they done this in the past or is this the first time they have had the door open? They have probably just gone off for a check round the immediate neighbourhood and will be back as soon as they get hungry!

It might be a good idea to see if you can find a couple of experienced folk to ride Jake for you at the moment. However quiet and steady a horse seems to be, they are all a bit on the clever side and most will quickly sus out a new riders ability! A few rides from some experienced folk will help keep him in line untill you all gain a bit more experience.


----------



## Eagle

I agree Megan, she will be just fine now without a rug and as Anna said if she looks cold bring them in for a few hours on a deep bedding.

I am so sorry to hear that your kitties have gone for an adventure, I am sure they will be home when they are hungry.





As for Jake, as I mentioned on facebook I think he needs more work and someone to help you get some confidence. Horses feed off our nerves and are very good at testing the rider. My mare Eva was a real Moo when I bought her and threw me off 3 times (she would do the stop and spin trick) once she realised that I wasn't going to give up and I wasn't frightened of her tantrums she became an angel. Just remember that you CAN ride you just need to learn a different stile, it is like driving a car with gears after having only automatic


----------



## bannerminis

Isnt she just so precious and Laney is looking amazing too. Beautiful girl so full of life and such wonderful markings too.


----------



## cassie

Megan she is such a precious little girl!! absoloutly beautiful!!

haha poor Ricky lol I love that photo!

I agree with the girls, see how Tink is and if she is cold then put a blanket on her but otherwise she should be fine I think





can you lunge Jake? I know if I haven't ridden Smartie in a while and I think he will jack up on me I lunge him for 15 minutes or so... just takes the edge out of them



and seeing as you don't have a saddle yet, maybe that could help keep him fit and listening to you guys? just a suggestion





give Tink Laney and Ricky hugs and kisses from me!


----------



## lucky lodge

congrats she is lovely


----------



## MeganH

Thank you, everyone! She is such a doll.






Is she considered a bay pintaloosa? She does not have a lot of pinto pattern but she does have the white on her legs and across the back of her neck. Everyone always comments on her color.

I hope the cats come back. I think they are about 9 months old. We had them spayed last month so they would be ready to be outside. The people who gave them to us had them outside already but they had never been outside in our yard before. I left the door open and sat in a chair by the building but they would not venture out. After I came in for dinner I went to check them and one was gone. The other was happily perched in her window. We left the door cracked for Bella to get back in but Cissy decided to go off too. I hope they are together. They are sisters and I can't believe one left without the other.

With Jake I am trying to get some experienced riders and trainers to help us out. My husband was against having anyone else ride Jake but he sees now it is necessary to help get him in the right state and help us learn to ride him. I think I have found 2 people who would be good. Austin's trainer asked me if she could give lessons on Jake with one of her students. I had said yes but no jumping but now I am going to have to say no since it would have been in english and I only want him western. We went out today and lunged him and he was just like before.. didn't want to listen at first but got better and better as time went by.


----------



## MeganH

Oh- and Tink was rolling some today so I sat and watched her. I thought she was starting to colic. It was pretty hot though so as I kept watching she stopped and wasn't acting abnormal in any other way so I thought she was ok. I haven't seen her roll again but if anyone is watching her tonight and she looks in pain please let me know. She has been nursing and I have seen poop in the paddock. She is starting to put everything in her mouth though. Momma is grazing and she kind of mimics her but does not actually eat it. Is this ok?


----------



## Wings

Megan she is ADORABLE! What a darling!



MeganH said:


> Thank you, everyone! She is such a doll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is she considered a bay pintaloosa? She does not have a lot of pinto pattern but she does have the white on her legs and across the back of her neck. Everyone always comments on her color.


The white on her legs and neck is classic tobiano like my stallion Tinker, although he expresses it even less then Tinkerbelle does! The blue eye could be suggesting something else is playing there as well. The splash on her back as Diane has already said is probably appie rather then pinto given her mum's genetics. I'd be calling her a bay pintaloosa for sure


----------



## cassie

I can't see her at the moment Megan she must be down resting but I'm sure everything is fine



foals love to have a roll. and if she was colicing she would continously roll and wouldn't be interested in drinking from mum or nibbling the grass good on you for keeping such a good eye on her


----------



## cassie

woops posted on wrong thread hehe Megan your girls are doing good,


----------



## AnnaC

3.40am and Laney was down sternal by her door - she's up now. Little Tink having a scratch of her botty in the door corner. LOL!!

Megan foals do try to immitate their Mommas and mouth at the grass at a pretty early age, no problem. Also they often roll quite violently if they have the itches for some reason or another - perhaps she was feeling a bit hot yesterday and needed to have a good scratch. As long as she's not looking mopey/quiet with lack of interest, then I wouldn't worry about colic when she rolls.


----------



## MeganH

So I found one of the cats... Bella... she is stuck up one of our trees. My hubby will be home in an hour and will get her. Luckily I think she isn't too high to reach on our big ladder.


----------



## Eagle

That is wonderful news, well that you have found her not so much that she is up a tree



I am sure her sister will be close by Megan


----------



## AnnaC

Great news about the kitty Megan at least you know that it didn't wander too far - even if it went in an upward direction!! I'm sure hubby will be able to get her down and I'm also sure she will be thrilled an hungry too. Like Renee, I don't suppose the other one will be far away.


----------



## MeganH

Poor Bella went further up the tree. She is a good 30-40 feet up. We will just have to wait for her to come down. I think she will start coming down on her own soon. There is a can of food waiting for her at the bottom of the tree.


----------



## cassie

poor Bella, stay safe pretty kitty, I saw Tink running around just before you closed her in for the night. she is so lovely! does she snuggle up to you now Megan?


----------



## Lindi-loo

Aww Congratulations Megan what a pretty little girl..she really is gorgeous well worth the wait and her name really suits her..you all must be really pleased


----------



## MeganH

Thanks, Lindi! Glad to see you around!

The kids love little Tinkerbelle. She loved to give Austin love nibbles and my daughter we are more careful with because Laney can be a bit witchy with people around her baby. She bit my elbow the other day because Tinkerbelle was rubbing on me as I was crouched down and I guess she didn't like it. Tink walks up to Cheyenne though and she got to pet her several times.

Tink is a sweet little filly. She likes attention.. so she will walk up to you a lot of times. Her mom is very protective and will herd her away. Tink loves to nibble you and get scratches.

My cat is still WAY up in the tree. I think she may have gone up more last night rather then down. I do think she will come down though. We think she was only up there since yesterday. We were working right under that tree Saturday and Sunday and didn't hear her calling so we doubt she was there. I went to halter Ricky and heard a cat crying yesterday and found her up in the tree. Our ladder wouldn't quite reach and my fil has a huge ladder he can bring once she starts coming down if she doesn't get down herself.

I have been away for the last few days- trying to catch up around the house on things that got behind since we were all sick. Then yesterday my daughter kept asking to get her ears pierced so we took her in the evening and she did really well. I also started 'The 30 day Shred' yesterday since we will be going to Disney World in several weeks and I am in a wedding the week after. I am sore this morning- it is my second day. Have a feeling the work out will be harder since I am sore but I am excited to be doing it.


----------



## MeganH

It is a work out program by Jillian Michaels (the woman who is the trainer on The Biggest Loser) and it is supposed to help you lose up to 20 lbs in 30 days (if you eat right AND do the workouts). I don't think I will lose 20 lbs but I do want to get in much better shape. The workouts are intense and there are 3 levels you work through- I am excited


----------



## Eagle

Yes do tell please





If kitty doesn't come down you could call the fire brigade but make sure you turn the cam cos they are sexy ROFL


----------



## MeganH

LOL Renee- Because of our fencing they can't get back here though



At least the truck can't get back here. My fil has a 30 ft ladder we may try but I don't know who will be climbing it lol


----------



## MeganH

I did my first day yesterday and was so happy I was able to even get through the whole thing. Today I am sore.. and don't think it will be so easy. We will see!


----------



## MeganH

Just finished day 2 of the 30 Day Shred and I was sore but got through it.



Now that I have cooled down a bit I feel great. I have never done a work out program before so this is new to me and I like it.

Bella is in the tree still but she has come down at least once branch. She was calling to me when I let Laney and Tinkerbelle outside and was moving around so I think she is deciding she must come down. I may put a sign on the stop sign with a picture of Cissy incase someone has her or has seen her. I still don't see her and think she may have gone looking for Bella. I like Bella to make lots of noise and hope it will bring Cissy back.

Tink likes to truck it out for a few rounds in the big pasture... she is so cute. Laney is sticking with grazing and not at Tink's side at all times anymore so Tink is further away then I have seen her be from mom. She likes to lick the stones at the bottom of our steps. She loves scratches and will nibble your shirt or arm as you give them to her.


----------



## Wings

Fingers crossed for the safe return of both kitties


----------



## MeganH

Cissy is back and she was so glad to see us




I know she can hear Bella calling so I hope she calls back and gets Bella to come down.

Laney is smart and does NOT like to be stalled anymore so we have to herd her in and I hate doing it because I don't want Tinkerbelle to be nervous or scared but Laney tries herding her away and causes the ruckus. We always give Tink lots of scratches and tell her her mom is a little off so not to follow her lead lol


----------



## cassie

glad that Cissy is back.



wow sounds like everything is happening at your house at the moment



good on you





have you got a mineral block? I know Finn loved licking the ground and anything else till I got them a mineral block...it doesn't hurt them, and she might enjoy it



how is Ricky going? when is the vet coming?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Glad your Kitties are safe now.


----------



## MeganH

More good news. (TWO things actually)

1- Bella is no longer in the tree. Both her and Cissy must be exploring the woods or something near by. They ate all the food in their bowls last night and used the litter.

2- Vet came and confirmed Ricky is ready to be gelded!!! They will most likely come back next week to do the surgery!! I am so excited



He bites almost every day at this point and once he is gelded I will get back to training him and working with him on his show stance so we can get him out to show soon!

I will have to get out and take new pictures today. Tinkerbelle does like to explore and will follow you around in her pen sometimes. I think she will end up being a pocket pet. I hope to show her some too.


----------



## Eagle

That is wonderful news about the kitties Megan



Whilst I am sitting here reading about your workout I am stuffing chocolate biscuits and feeling ashamed



You are an inspiration girl!!!!

Can you pass a message on to Ricky for me please?

Ricky I suggest you


----------



## bannerminis

So delighted that your puddy tats came back. Once they have finished exploring they will probably hang round more.

Yay for Rickey's gelding party (although he may not think so LOL)


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Lol lol rofl! That pic is hilarious! Ornery Ricky


----------



## Eagle

OMG ROFL


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Mind you I dont blame him - he's obviously been listening to the conversation when the vet visited!!

So glad the kitties are both now safe and sound - they will probably stick round now they have finished with the tree climbing and neighbourhood exploration.





Megan, do you have a problem getting Laney to leave the big pasture or just when you are trying to stall her. I would sugget that Tink is now ready to have the stall left open for the night and you can return to leaving her and Laney loose to roam their night pen. I think Laney is very happy to use her stall when she wants to eat her hay and this will give Tink plenty of time to have a snooze on the dry comfortable bedding. It will make Laney much happier!

Well done you for the new exercise routine - do be careful not to overdo it to start with please.


----------



## MeganH

LOL Ricky stood like that for several seconds.. he is too funny.

Here is Bella










She was out exploring this afternoon while I was out with Tinkerbelle.

And here are some pictures of Tink from today. She is a week old!
















more to follow...


----------



## MeganH

And poor Ricky wanting to join the party.. but he wasn't invited yet.






Last night was going to be the last night I stalled them but tonight we are expecting rain so I think tonight will be the last time. Laney comes in happily from the bigger pasture because it is dinner time when she goes in but she does not like to be stalled anymore. We have to herd her in. I am checking the weather again before bed to see what we will do with them.

Tink gave me a little buck today when I was scratching her. I have a video I may share. You have to ignore me though I talk to my animals and sometimes I talk silly to them so I sound like an idiot


----------



## MeganH




----------



## cassie

MeganH said:


> More good news. (TWO things actually)
> 
> 1- Bella is no longer in the tree. Both her and Cissy must be exploring the woods or something near by. They ate all the food in their bowls last night and used the litter.
> 
> 2- Vet came and confirmed Ricky is ready to be gelded!!! They will most likely come back next week to do the surgery!! I am so excited
> 
> 
> 
> He bites almost every day at this point and once he is gelded I will get back to training him and working with him on his show stance so we can get him out to show soon!
> 
> I will have to get out and take new pictures today. Tinkerbelle does like to explore and will follow you around in her pen sometimes. I think she will end up being a pocket pet. I hope to show her some too.


YAY for your kitties coming back!! YAY for vet giving the all good for Ricky's gelding!! I'm still hoping I can get the weight off Finn and get him done soon... fingers crossed!!



MeganH said:


> And poor Ricky wanting to join the party.. but he wasn't invited yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night was going to be the last night I stalled them but tonight we are expecting rain so I think tonight will be the last time. Laney comes in happily from the bigger pasture because it is dinner time when she goes in but she does not like to be stalled anymore. We have to herd her in. I am checking the weather again before bed to see what we will do with them.
> 
> Tink gave me a little buck today when I was scratching her. I have a video I may share. You have to ignore me though I talk to my animals and sometimes I talk silly to them so I sound like an idiot


hehe those pics were adorable Megan THANKYOU!!!

she is so beautiful! she sounds exactly like Finn, and he is the biggest gentleman now! he doesn't even bite me and just comes trotting up for scratches hugs and kisses! the best kind of foal!!  I'm so excited that she is so good for you!

I bet you will do well with her in the show ring! Laney has done a VERY good job for you!

about the talking to your animals hehe I do it ALL the time!! I took a video the other day of Finn being silly and watched it and then realised I talked the whole way through it and I sounded so silly LOL you know how we hate our recorded voices LOL so I didn't share.

But I see you have shared yours so I will check it out once I finish work. can't now as we have people in the office LOL

you are very blessed Megan!


----------



## cassie

hehe I got to watch the video (the other office girl went to lunch hehe ) naw thats so sweet! lol

she is absoloutly gorgeous! LOVE her blue eye! she is just beautiful!


----------



## MeganH

Thanks Diane and Cassie





Ricky is so cute. He takes his morning naps by Laney and Tinkerbelle's pen. I can't wait til he will be allowed out with them.

I chipped a tooth this morning and have to go to the dentist.



Think it will be a crown since it was a tooth already with a filling. I hate going to the dentist now



They struck a nerve with the Novocain injection a few years back and it was horrible pain/shock and my chin was numb and tingly for months. I hope this appointment goes well. They aren't working tomorrow so I have to wait til Monday. My teeth are awful after 2 pregnancies



I wish I could get all new teeth lol

Both kitties were together last night when I checked Laney before bed



Haven't seen them today but so glad to see them together!


----------



## bannerminis

I hate going to the dentist and really need to go again for a teeth cleaning and get the once over. My teeth also took a beating after 4 pregnancys and I keep getting a recurring gum infection.

Glad to hear the kitties came back and I am sure once the have finished exporing they will hang around more.


----------



## Eagle

Megan your furry family is adorable and thanks for sharing the video, I just love her dainty little head



Ricky will always be number 1 though


----------



## MeganH

I feel so bad for Ricky. He naps up by Laney's pen when he is out in the big pasture and when he can't see them when they are out he calls for them over and over again.

*I need some advice!!*

Ricky seems like he is getting bigger again recently. I let him graze about 5 hours a day, give him Omolene 300 am and pm, and I'm weaning him off hay at night. I let him have a little hay each night but he seems to have gained weight recently as the grass is growing back in. His weight drives me crazy! I am wondering if I need to cut back on the amount of time he is on grass or switch to a different feed. The 300 is 16% protein and we feed the recommended amount. the back of his neck (at the root of the mane) feels a little fatty and spongy.. is that normal? I don't feel like it has always been this way and I think it may be him getting FAT.


----------



## cassie

oh I hate the dentist too, but I have to go every year LOL I have a fake front tooth from a scooter accident LOL and we have to check it lol and my other teeth. when I had my wisdom teeth and two molars removed 2 years ago the surgeon struck a nerve and half my chin is still numb and tingly LOL very strange feeling... he reckons I should get the feeling back... I'm not convinced.

weight advice LOL I don't think I should be offering any hehe sorry. maybe you need to start working him? just a suggestion... lol maybe cut down on the hard feed? he might not need as high protein now that he is getting older? lol just throwing ideas out there until the girls get on here hehe, I'm sure you'll work it out Megan you are such a great mum to all your family



I know you will work it out.


----------



## cassie

well said Diane





I wish you had grass there too.... I don't think I could handle not having grass... I love seeing our green lawns and paddocks



especially after the wet summer we have had...


----------



## Eagle

I am no expert Megan but I started reducing Dipinto's feed about a month ago when he started going on grass, I personally prefer them to munch grass than hard food at this age, he gets a cup of alfalfa pellets, a cup of soaked beat and a cup of 15% protein pellets in the evening but in the morning he just gets a cup of beat and a cup of alfalfa and he goes out on grass for the day. We have to remember though that Ricky is alone so he isn't burning calories charging around playing.


----------



## AnnaC

I agree with the others Megan - dont reduce his grass, it is STILL the best food for a horse's system!






I would look into reducing the amount of Omolene that you are feeding - as the grass comes in it will naturally contain more goodies so he may well not need so much 'substitute' feed. When you get to the end of your Omolene sack you might like to consider just feeding him a balancer which will just give him his vits and mins without any 'filler'? Something like Gro and Win if you can get it - one cupful per day would be sufficient and of course you can feed it to Laney as well, otherwise it will take Ricky ages to get through a sack full! LOL!!

Also be careful about cutting down on his hay - how many hours is he in his night pen? Remember that horses are supposed to be 'grazing' almost all the time, so giving just a little hay for the whole night (14 hours?) would not be good for his system and I think this is where a lot of mini folk run into trouble with their minis - the 'little and often' idea does not work through the night and horses are left for hours on end with nothing to graze on! Actually a horse will keep to a better weight if grazing more or less continually rather than gobbling their morning food down into an empty stomach.

OK I'm rambling now (as usual) LOL!! More pics soon please of ALL your fur kids.


----------



## MeganH

Thank you everyone! I am looking into the other feeds or a balancer to put him on. He will be a yearling next month. I hope the change helps with his belly. I will never be able to show him until we get rid of that gut. Until I can figure out what we are going to do I have cut back a little on his feed. He also gets a little soaked shredded beet pulp int he morning and evening.

We also had to cut back on Jake's feed. He is looking awesome but just a tad too plump and with the grass coming he needed it cut back.

Speaking of Jake.. we are starting from the beginning and working with him on ground manners and he doesn't seem to respect us. He lunges better without a line so we tried it today and I took a video. Does anyone want to look at it and point out anything you see we are doing wrong or you see him doing we need to correct?

We will be lunging him and not riding a bit longer because a horse took a big bite out of his side where the saddle sits. We are tending to it getting it to heal. It is not as raw this week and the cream seems to be doing a good job mending it. Last week you could not touch around it without his skin jumping. It isn't deep but it was raw.

Oh and I have some cute pictures I will upload of Tinkerbelle tomorrow. She is such a love bug!


----------



## Eagle

Me too. Morning all.


----------



## AnnaC

Me too! Me too!!





And the new Tink pics as well!


----------



## MeganH

Alright- there will be several posts of pictures of Tinkerbelle ending with Jake and his video.





















More to follow...


----------



## MeganH

More to follow...


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

She is so precious!


----------



## MeganH

Jake

























more to follow...


----------



## MeganH

And here is the video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo0h4bwzzc8

Let me know what we need to change or if you see Jake doing anything we need to correct.





We are having a hard time getting him to walk or jog.. and stop..


----------



## MeganH

So I am keeping up with the threads but not posting. Being a bad friend right now





I went to the dentist today expecting to get a crown or root canal but instead I am having to have the tooth pulled by an oral surgeon and 2 root canals on the other side of my mouth. I am super nervous and upset. I was not expecting it to be so bad and we have a lot of work to do. All this has happened in like 2 years. It is crazy how fast all this damage was done. I am so nervous about getting the actual work done and then the cost... I cried all the way home and some of the afternoon. We are leaving in 3 weeks and then I am in a wedding the week after so If we don't get it done this week or the very beginning of next then I have to wait until June.. and we are chancing more chipping and it to begin to be painful (so lucky there is no pain right now). I want a whole new mouth and of course I can get it but at a huge price the dentist says is just not economical.

With the new bills we are about to have we are thinking of leasing Jake to western rider.. or selling him. If we can't get him to work out for us within the next few months we will just have to sell him- which we really do not want to do. We can't afford training and can't afford to pay for a horse we don't ride.. and we just aren't getting any help with him right now which we need badly.

This is a long vent and I am sorry... it is necessary for me right now.

On a good note- I am on day 8 of the 30 Day Shred and moved on to Level 2 today and am doing really well. You can tell I have lost inches already- I have not measured though and don't have a scale to know if I have lost any weight. Only 8 days in and seeing some great results so I can't wait to get further in. I only had 26 days until we left for FL when I started so I have about 18 left.

Tinkerbelle is also doing awesome. Growing fast and will be 2 weeks old tomorrow night. She is bored with her mommy that eats, eats, eats and loves to have you spend time with her. She will be so happy when she is allowed to be with Ricky and I know he will be too. Haven't heard back from the vet but Ricky should be gelded this week or next.

I will try to post more on the other threads! I haven't been able to watch like I would like to either!


----------



## AnnaC

*Oh Megan I'm so sorry that you are having so many problems. I hate the dentist too, but have to admit that having a tooth out was never as bad as I thought it would be, nor was the root canal work - the thought of it was much worse than the actual happening, so I hope and pray that your coming dentistry will be easier for you than you imagine.*

*As far as Jake is concerned, I'm sure you will do whatever you consider to be right for you and the family and whatever you decide, please know that we will be right behind you in your choice. *

*I'm so pleased to hear that young Tink is living up to your expectations - she is going to be a very special person as she grows up as she has such a lovely temperament already, but then this is also due to your spending time with her and caring for her. I think she will have to wait a little while yet before she gets to play with Ricky - dont think Laney will approve until Tink gets quite a bit older!! But eventually they will all be together as one happy family. Are you hoping to show Tink next year - I think she will be vry successful, she's just so gorgeous.*

*Take care of yourself and try not to stress too much - you have not had things easy for quite while, what with the family illnesses and waiting for Laney to foal, so I'm not suprised that you are feeling a bit tearful. *

*But many congrats for keeping at your exercise routine - sounds as though it is going to be a great success!! *





And please remember that we, your special frends, are here for you! Sending you huge ((((HUGS)))).


----------



## Eagle

Megan I am so sorry that you are feeling down. I know a little about teeth probs as I had to have one out after having Alberto. I agree Anna, the only thing that hurt was my purse



I still have to finish some stuff but I just can't afford it right now. Matteo is having braces which costs a fortune and also private school lessons so I will just have to wait.

Selling horses is never an easy decision but when you have a family that comes first so whatever you decide to do with Jake I will totally understand. I had the most beautiful Haflinger that I had trained since she was a baby and she was a dream, I had to sell her when Alberto was born as I just didn't have the time for her, I was heart broken. The family comes first is what I had to keep reminding myself.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

So sorry about all you are going through right now.



I hope it all works out for the best for you. We have had to make difficult decisions like that in the past, and I agree with the others too, your family has to come first.


----------



## MeganH

Thank you, everyone



I really love you ladies. You always make me feel better.

I do think the thought of it scares me more then how the procedures will actually be. *I do have to ask what type of anesthesia did they have you on for a pull???* They are asking if I want local anesthesia (just the numbing) or if I want to be put under and not be awake for it and I don't know what to say yet. The dentist said they thought it would break coming out but I don't know how bad it would be just to be numbed for this. I need to make an appointment for the consultation for the oral surgeon to figure out what we need but I have to pay out of pocket for that and we don't have it right now since we are going on vacation.. so I think we will have to wait til we come home. For now I am only chewing on the other side of my mouth.





We are hoping for the best for Jake. REALLY want to keep him and work with him so we will see how things go.

I am planning to show Tinkerbelle



She is just the sweetest thing and has grown SO much just in these two weeks. I put her blanket on her last night since it dropped into the 30s and her butt pokes out the back! It was an inch loner then her bum at birth. I will have to take photos of her today since she is 2 weeks old tonight


----------



## MeganH

Oh and I have also been thinking.. Will I be able to wean Tink and then put her back with Laney? Out property is not ideal for weaning but we will be able to separate them and they won't see eachother most of the day. Do I move Tink by herself or with Ricky? And then how long before she would be able to be with Laney again?


----------



## MeganH

'Going under' is more of a scare for me.. and I know the idea of the pulling is kind of unpleasant but as long as they are not violent about it I think I could handle it. Hubby said going under isn't bad when he had his wisdom teeth pulled but I have never been under so that makes me nervous. I don't like taking many meds or drugs either. I was so mad in the hospital with my daughter. They gave me something to relax me and I couldn't open my eyes but still felt the pain and was nauseous after. As soon as I had my epidural I was pushing and very nauseous from the drug they gave me. I was so mad they didn't tell me the side effects or I never would have let them give me anything.

They gave ma a quote for the local anesthesia and said that is the way most people go so I will see if they say that is good for me.


----------



## Eagle

I just had the local jab like Diane and I did just fine, sure it isn't that great to hear what is happening but at least you can walk out as soon as they have finished. I lit a cigarette as soon as I got in the car and couldn't control my lips


----------



## a mini dream come true

Came to check on our little Tink. So sorry about your dental problems Megan. I'm a big baby when it comes to the dentist. They gave me a little blue pill to take about 30 min before my appt. and I had to have a driver arfterwards, but I don't remember any of it. I'm not one to take meds either, but the dentist scares me more. Too much when I was little I guess. Praying all goes well for you.


----------



## cassie

Hi Megan,

sorry I haven't been able to keep up to date with everything.

so sorry to hear about your dentist problems. I know how it feels...



and its not nice, with regards to getting your tooth out, if its just one tooth I would go local... you might be in a little more pain for a little while, but they will take more care with you.

If your out fully then they are more rough and thats when you could get problems, with my wisdom teeth i didnt want to go under completely but as I was getting 6 teeth out i had no other option. and now my nerve in my chin is damaged... it will probably get better but I know I will prefer to go local over a full anaesthetic... I hope I am not scaring you :s its scary enough having to have anything done at all. Praying for you!!

Tinkerbelle is looking so stunning! what a lovely little filly she is! Laney has sure done you proud and I bet you are loving having her around



how is Laney with sharing her? she certainly seems a love bug, does she lie in your lap yet? hehe its so fun... except that if I scratch Finn in the right spot he STILL tries to lie on me LOL AHH he is a little to heavy for that now LOL

Jake is looking brilliant!! the change in him already is SOO amazing he looks like a completely different horse





with regards to his feed I would keep feeding him the same amount, he is looking good, but in my opinion needs weight on him still... don't know how much weight they need for western riding but I know myself I like to see more topline along the butt and not be able to see their ribs... also if you start working him again he will lose that weight quite quickly, as it transfers into muscle, it would be very sad if you had to sell him but I know you will make the right choice, and maybe futher down the track you will find the prefect horse for all of you, a nice old schoolmaster. Like Smartie



he is 22 this year and is the perfect gentleman to ride. I can not have ridden him for 3-4 months and get on him straight away and he will be perfect.





thinking of all of you!!

has Ricky been gelded yet? or is that this week?

hope everything settles down for you Megan, and you don't need to spend all that money on your teeth





give Tinkerbelle a big hug and kiss from me!! and Laney and Ricky!!


----------



## MeganH

Thanks everyone!

I am nervous but think everything will be fine. Ugh with the expense though.






Cassie- I had them hit a nerve with the novocain once and that was no fun.. my numbing and tingling went away after about 3-4 months though. So sorry you still have to deal with that! It was such an odd sensation.

Laney is doing pretty good with sharing Tink. She was glued to her at first but now lets her wanter further away. She does have her moody moments where she takes her away from us for what seems to be no reason but she is enjoying all the grazing she is doing. She is kind of looking like she is getting fat so I am watching her close.

Tink likes to run to you and turn her butt to you for scratches. If you don't give her the attention after a few times she will back up and stand against you and sometimes kick. She is a funny little thing. Such a friendly foal. Our neighbors came over to meet her and she was going to everyone for a nibble and to get scratches.

I am excited I think we have someone to help us with Jake. I haven't been out to see him since this weekend.. my daughter is a mess and very busy so I can't go up there alone. This weekend I killed a black widow inches from her as she was playing in the dirt.. I could have passed out. It was so close and that would have been awful. We are also going to try to get my son on Jake for lessons with his old instructor. He doesn't want to ride him which defeats the purpose of us buying him but I think it is because he is having to work hard to get him to listen. He has no fear so Jake is a little better with him.

Ricky gets gelded in the morning!!! SO excited (and nervous just for the surgery). Is there anything I need to look for or take care of after the procedure? He is not supposed to eat before and that is all they have told me.

Here are some photos from yesterday. Tinkerbelle is 2 weeks old now!






"I'm a great baby sitter mom. I am watching her even though Laney hasn't asked me too."






Tink, my daughter and husband











more to follow...


----------



## MeganH

my son and Tink






more to follow....


----------



## MeganH

"Look mom.. still watching... wish I was playing with her! She needs a friend!"






Gosh, Ricky is so handsome.





Thats all


----------



## little lady

She is such a doll!


----------



## Eagle

:bye-sad chicken nuggets



:bye-sad


----------



## bannerminis

Tink is turning into a beautiful little lady and I totally agree that Ricky is just so handsome. Wonderful pics with the kids


----------



## Equuisize

*Oh, love the photos.*

*Where does the time go that Tink can be 2 weeks already. She's just lovely.*

*Ricky seems to be trying to convince you he'd be the bestest babysitter, ever.*


----------



## AnnaC

Oh the pictures are brilliant Megan!



:ThumbUp

Ricky is just gorgeous and so very handsome.



Annd as for little Tink, well she is just stunning and has such a perfect personality!

I thought it a bit strange that your vet suggested no food for Ricky, my vets said that it didn't mtter as horses cant be sick so are unlikely to choke while under te GA, but I think I would still restrict his food if it was me, just to be safe, although I'm presuming your vets meant no morning feed, not nothing to eat all night (like us humans when having a GA!). After he comes round just leave him outside to graze the grass, he wont eat much to begin with, but will get moving around while picking. Keeping him on the move is important over the next few days, even taking him out for walk if he doesn't move much himself - movement helps to keep the swelling down and the incision drained properly.

I'm sure he will be fine - good luck Ricky!


----------



## MeganH

LOL!! I told him the vet was coming to geld him in the morning. He was acting like an angel and did not even bite- he just let me hold his face and closed his eyes. A part of me hates to do it to him but I know it is best and he will be a great gelding. He is such a handsome fellow. I just love him!

They did say no morning feed and will be here right after the normal feed time. I may wait to feed Laney until he is under so he doesn't see. It is supposed to be quick and they hadn't given me the aftercare instructions or anything. It is odd Anna that they say no feed since the reason is the choking while under in other animals and people.. but I am going to hold his breakfast and wait until the give the ok just incase.

My hair stylist may have an opening tomorrow morning and I don't want to leave Ricky- even though it is only for an hour. I could put him on cam but what do ya'll think? Is it not ok to leave him? I haven't had a hair cut in a year (



) and wanted to get in with this girl... I have another appointment next week with someone else if I don't go tomorrow. I can't go to FL looking like this though for sure. (we are going to FL to Disney/Universal/Sea World in mid May!)


----------



## cassie

AnnaC said:


> Oh the pictures are brilliant Megan!
> 
> 
> 
> :ThumbUp
> 
> Ricky is just gorgeous and so very handsome.
> 
> 
> 
> Annd as for little Tink, well she is just stunning and has such a perfect personality!
> 
> I thought it a bit strange that your vet suggested no food for Ricky, my vets said that it didn't mtter as horses cant be sick so are unlikely to choke while under te GA, but I think I would still restrict his food if it was me, just to be safe, although I'm presuming your vets meant no morning feed, not nothing to eat all night (like us humans when having a GA!). After he comes round just leave him outside to graze the grass, he wont eat much to begin with, but will get moving around while picking. Keeping him on the move is important over the next few days, even taking him out for walk if he doesn't move much himself - movement helps to keep the swelling down and the incision drained properly.
> 
> I'm sure he will be fine - good luck Ricky!


I agree with you Anna, when I rang the vet about Finn, they didn't say anything about that at all... I would definitley give him his dinner Megan







MeganH said:


> LOL!! I told him the vet was coming to geld him in the morning. He was acting like an angel and did not even bite- he just let me hold his face and closed his eyes. A part of me hates to do it to him but I know it is best and he will be a great gelding. He is such a handsome fellow. I just love him!
> 
> They did say no morning feed and will be here right after the normal feed time. I may wait to feed Laney until he is under so he doesn't see. It is supposed to be quick and they hadn't given me the aftercare instructions or anything. It is odd Anna that they say no feed since the reason is the choking while under in other animals and people.. but I am going to hold his breakfast and wait until the give the ok just incase.
> 
> My hair stylist may have an opening tomorrow morning and I don't want to leave Ricky- even though it is only for an hour. I could put him on cam but what do ya'll think? Is it not ok to leave him? I haven't had a hair cut in a year (
> 
> 
> 
> ) and wanted to get in with this girl... I have another appointment next week with someone else if I don't go tomorrow. I can't go to FL looking like this though for sure. (we are going to FL to Disney/Universal/Sea World in mid May!)


YAY its so exciting I hope all goes well



I was going to say I could watch... but that would be about midnight my time or later LOL sorry I will be sleeping... if it isn't far and if Renee, or Anna or Diane are able to watch I think you should be fine... I don't know its up to you





please let us know how it all goes.

Tink is absoloutly adorable! what a sweetheart! she is acting exactly how Finn used to when he was a baby, he would turn his bum to us as well LOL funny little kids!


----------



## Eagle

Let me know what time Megan and I will see if I can help.


----------



## AnnaC

Can you ask your hairdresser to keep the appointment for you until the vet has been? if you cant make it she could always have a cuppa and a break in the vacant space! LOL!! If all is well with the op, I'm sure Ricky will be ok for an hour or so soon afterwards, while he is still being 'quiet' and as long as you arn't expecting a rainstorm of something. It really depends how long you would be away - if it is going to be a full wash, cut, set and dry etc then I would leave it until next week.


----------



## MeganH

Thanks ladies! I am going to see how he is acting before I leave. His surgery is at 9:30am our time and the hair appointment would be around 11:15 so it gives a little time to see how he is. I can put Laney out in the yard and Ricky into the pen with the camera just so he can be watched. If he is doing good and they say to give him hay and feed I can do that in the pen on cam. I'll try to post what is going on and how he is doing. My little man


----------



## Eagle

ray



Good luck little man,



ray


----------



## MeganH

Vet is on her way. She is coming almost an hour early. Hope everything goes well!


----------



## Eagle

All will be fine Megan, I am here to hold you hand


----------



## MeganH

Ricky is officially a gelding 





He was NOT happy with getting the injections and almost flipped onto his back. He was a little pistol.

The surgery went well.. it took him a little longer to wake up because they gave him a little extra to make sure he was out enough. I have him stalled so he can be watched and the vet said he should be fine but while I am away stalling was the best thing to do for the first few hours- then he could be let out to graze.

I am glad I worked for a vet and had seen the surgery before on cats and dogs.. it could bother someone who was squimish. I helped hold him and was looking right at it the whole time. I couldn't believe how big his nuggets were... they were the size of my lab/mastiff mix's! From the outside they felt like large grapes lol


----------



## MeganH

I am going to leave in the next 15 minutes for my appointment. He is looking good. Snooping through the shavings in the stall. He is so much smaller then Laney in that stall lol


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Good boy Ricky! Now to a speedy recovery


----------



## Eagle

Some people eat them


----------



## bannerminis

Awww poor Ricky - he will have a tender walk for a couple of days LOL but delighted that it all went well.

I know the dogs love to eat them


----------



## Eagle

12.30pm and he is quietly eating.




speedy recovery little boy


----------



## AnnaC

Awe bless him!! So glad all went well for him Megan.





Dont leave him in the stall too long as shavings are not the best thing for an open wound if he should lay down.

Well done Ricky - what a brave boy, a very special brave boy!!


----------



## Eagle

Megan are you home?


----------



## kay56649

Uhh.... probably hard for an animal to go through something like that! They don't get gelded in the wild, but it is almost necessary if you aren't going to use them for breeding. Geldings make wonderful little pets (sometimes better than mares)! Same with show horses, most people want geldings because they don't go into heat.


----------



## MeganH

I got home about 30 minutes ago and let him out. I tried cleaning a little of the blood off his legs because there were gnats around him. I didn't get everything off but did get a good bit. I will rinse him again when my hubby can hold him for me. He was ready to get out of that stall when he heard I was home.


----------



## MeganH

Did anyone see him lay down while in the stall? I was worried about the shavings and the incisions- the vet said it was ok for a short time. I didn't see any shavings sticking to him under there.


----------



## Eagle

Sorry Megan I was cooking dinner. No he didn't lay down in the stall. How is he doing now?


----------



## MeganH

He is doing good. I have to clean around the area because the blood is attracting gnats and flies and that is not good. Can I spray something to help clean it or keep them away? My hubby should be home soon and I am going to have him hold while I clean around it real good. I should have asked them to clean it better before he was fully awake because he isn't wanting me to mess with that area and understandably so.


----------



## Eagle

You could put some vinegar on his legs, that will keep the flies away for a bit.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

You can spray fly spray on him, just keep it away from the site, or the vinegar


----------



## Eagle

How is Ricky doing this morning ?


----------



## MeganH

He is good! It is cooler today so there were no flies or gnats around and the incisions look better this morning. I did put some vinegar on his hind legs and belly yesterday and will do it again today to hopefully help him. I have fly spray but it isn't hanging in it's place (



) so I need to hunt for it. He is enjoying his morning in the big yard. I think I am going to walk and trot him a bit in a little. He already tried to nip last night so he is almost back to his normal self. I haven't seen him doing his daily runs around the yard though.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Yea, good job Ricky! And great job Megan being a good mommy.


----------



## AnnaC

Sounds as though he's doing well Megan.





If you happen to read this, say a few prayers for Renee - Izzy is whelping at the moment!


----------



## MeganH

Thanks everyone!

Ricky's incision doesn't look like it is really draining. I have some photos but would rather not post it on here since it is a little bloody so I may send out some PMs.. But it looks almost like the blood has dried around the incisions and closed them up. I am going to take a warm damp cloth and hold it in the area and try to clean the blood from legs again.. but I kind of want to show some of you too to see what you think...


----------



## MeganH

I just sent some PMs but if the pictures are ok I will post them here too


----------



## AnnaC

The pictures you sent me could be posted here Megan, no problem I would think. I noticed Diane made the point of using a gentle trickle from a hose pipe which would be fine, but I still think that warm water would work better on the hard crusty bits of dried blood. How does he seem in himself?


----------



## Equuisize

Please do post, Megan.

I've never done a gelding - but it's in our ZakkyBoy's future, soon as I gird my loins

and hit Michael over the head to convince him this is what we HAVE to do.

How old is Ricky, again?


----------



## Eagle

How is Ricky doing this morning Megan? Did you wash him down yesterday?


----------



## MeganH

Ricky is doing great. I used some warm soaked wipes to clean his legs and get the dried blood off his incisions yesterday morning. I don't really see dripping or draining but his legs to have new stains when I check him so it must just be very very slow.

I gave him another big ball to play with to get him running around and it is working. We walked/trotted him a little yesterday and the ball did it's job last night lol

Ricky is 11 months old. The cost goes up after they are a yearling and so on.

Here are the photos from yesterday morning.

From under:







From behind:






Ricky is still not 'Ricky' but he is very close. He has not bitten since the day before the surgery but is starting to get some of that bratty behavior back. He doesn't run around the yard like he normally does and seems a little quiet for him but he seems to be doing very well other then that.


----------



## MeganH

I have been reading through posts and will try to get caught up again this morning. We had a busy weekend and we leave for FL in less then 2 weeks (11 days... YAY!!) and I am trying to plan everything out so we don't get down there and just wing it and miss a lot. We only have 2 days at Disney World and I am finding it will be hard to get in what we want to without at least 1 more day. So excited though





Oops.. I meant to edit this into the last post. I posted Ricky's photos and such on the previous page.


----------



## Eagle

How is your exercise going? are you a skinny girl yet



Remember that you need to keep a little fat to keep you warm


----------



## MeganH

I just finished day 15 and have lost a few pounds. The work out works your whole body and I want more for my stomach so I am going to have to add some different exercises every day. The work outs are killing my knees so I will add more ab stuff during those times. I lost a lot of weight right before and after my son (you can see if you look back on my facebook and even my wedding I was like a size 1) and I HATED being that skinny. I felt sick and was seriously too small so I don't ever want to get even close to that again. Gained lots during my 2nd pregnancy and kept it on so I am trying to lose a little and find where I am most comfortable now.

I am headed over to see your thread now, Renee, and look at the little puppies. I wish I was closer!!


----------



## MeganH

AHHHHH!!! I am so mad right now. I just caught the neighbors relative who comes to do their lawn spraying a commercial weed killer on my grass by my fence line!! They are reaching over the fence spraying the grass in between our fences and on MY fence line! I won't let my hubby spray the fences because that is one of Laney's and Ricky's favorite places to graze. I refrained from running out there and telling them to STOP because I was so angry and didn't want to get mouthy but I will definitely be telling the home owner to please tell them NEVER to do that again!


----------



## Eagle

:arg! some people are just idiots :arg!


----------



## MeganH

I have had to go twice to get Laney and Tinkerbelle away from that area.. the first time I swear I smelt it on Tink's breath



She had only been there a few seconds because I saw and ran as fast as I could but I hope she didn't actually get anything in her mouth. The woman was out there who had done it and I was so mad I turned my back and kept saying (very loudly) to Laney to get her baby away from the poison and shooed them away. The home owner is a sweet old widow and I know I can tell her.. and I will put up a sign where the woman was as well. I am boiling



And now nervous of course since I know Tink was exploring right there.

I took these photos earlier today.. (and yes we need to CUT the weeds- all THREE of the mowers are broken but my FIL thinks he can have his fixed and over here by the weekend. Thankfully the belt broke _after_ cutting the front lol)
















And Ricky got to spend a few moments with Tink before Laney decided he had had long enough.


----------



## cassie

Oh she is such a special little baby!!! Already growing soo fast I can't relieve it!! Hope you get it sorted with your eight ours, stupid people!!!


----------



## MeganH

Ricky is doing good. Some swelling has gone down and I am going to get a little more dried blood off tonight I think. He isn't 100% yet because he wasn't running around like normal (it is a windy day and he normally has 4-5 good runs around the yard) but I did get him going on his lead and I have seen him playing with his big ball.

Here is a video from this morning of Tinkerbelle and Ricky. Ricky has dried mud on his face from him rolling his ball lol


----------



## AnnaC

Thank you so much for that video - she is just so gorgeous, bless her! And Ricky's head is amazing - so beautifully shaped, such a handsome fella!! Glad he seems to be recovering so well.





You will have an amazing time in Florida, you lucky things. What a fantastic experience for your kiddies too!


----------



## MeganH

Thank you Anna



I love Ricky's handsome face so much. His dad's was just like it and I love him too.. but Ricky is my boy



He is so calm and quiet with Tinkerbelle. He just smells and watches her and doesn't fuss or start acting up at all. Laney still will squeal at him (and I heard Ricky give a very little squeal back at Laney this morning when she bared her teeth at him lol) but I can't wait until she allows him to be out with them. Laney is very boring and just eats and does not run around at all.. so Tink just runs around alone and I am hoping her and Ricky will get a long and can run together eventually when she is bigger.

Laney.. the boring but WONDERFUL broodmare


----------



## MeganH

Diane- Will I die if I wear long jeans to the parks? I don't own a pair of shorts (not ones that fit, at least) so this weekend we are going to go shop for the last few things we will need. I am not happy when I am very hot so I think it would be smart to pick up a few pairs. And we all have sunglasses but I can't find Cheyenne's so I will get her a pair too


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for sharing your babies Megan



They are all adorable



I went to Disney world years ago and had a fantastic time, I would love to go again with the kids, I just need to convince Sandro


----------



## cassie

the video of Tink and Ricky is just gorgeous, you are so lucky Megan to have such gorgeous minis!!!

hope you have a wonderful time in Florida... have never been to Disney world the closest that we have over here, is movie world, dream world and wet n wild LOL hope you take lots of piccies!!!


----------



## MeganH

Thank you



We are so blessed!

Here is Tinkerbelle today


----------



## Eagle

She sure knows how to strut her stuff



gorgeous!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh that first picture is fabulous - look at that trot, and you have caught her with all four feet off the ground!! Brilliant!!


----------



## cassie

just checked in on your precious mumma and her gorgeous girl



I'm thinking, when you get back Megan, it might be good to up laney's feed a little? she is looking like she has lost a little weight which is to be expected, but you dnt want her to lose to much condition, so cute Tink is lying down and Laney is standing protectively over her



so very very cute!!

just a suggestion, love your pics of FB looks like your having a great time!!


----------



## MeganH

Hey All!

We are coming home tomorrow. Had lots of fun- more Sea World today. It's been a favorite for all of us.

The internet here keeps going out and we can't seem to stay on more then a few minutes so I am trying to be quick!

I don't think they are feeding quite as much hay as I have been so that is why she is not looking so big. I'll feed back the way I normally did (I have them feeding out of buckets instead of the flakes cause they were all different sizes) I noticed she finishes her hay quick too.

I miss everyone and will have to catch up over the weekend once we are home. I miss my fur babies so much


----------



## AnnaC

*Glad you have had a great time Megan!!*

*Safe journey home - we've missed you. *


----------



## Wings

Glad you're having fun!

Looking forward to new photos


----------



## AnnaC

Are you home yet Megan, bet Laney, Tink and Ricky will be overjoyed to see you again!


----------



## MeganH

I am here! Ricky was so cute- he wasn't expecting to see me and got so excited when he realized I was home. He was standing eating with his back to me and when he looked his head popped up quickly and he threw it about and came straight for kisses. I posted on Britt's/Odette's thread a bit and will post photos tomorrow. I am so glad to be back! It was a lot of fun in FL! I am so happy to be with my fur babies again



and with you ladies!


----------



## Wings

That is so sweet! But of course this is Ricky and he is one of the sweetest little guys ever





Lyric's the only one who cares if I've been gone for awhile and greets me with lots of high pitched nickers and snuggles. Pallidon is the worst.. he runs away from me for a day!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh how sweet Megan, but then Ricky is such a sweet, loving little man.





So glad to have you back home Megan - cant wait for all the news and pictures.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Welcome home Megan. Glad to have you back. Tink is so stunning. she has grown so much. I've been laz on checking everyone's threads. How sweet of Ricky. He missed his mommy too and is glad she's home.


----------



## MeganH

So instead of uploading a ton of pictures to Photobucket and having to post them I uploaded a few hundred to my shutterfly account and put them on a website for anyone who was interested to look at. The site is: http://houtsphotos.shutterfly.com/ and you will need a password so I will PM it to anyone who is interested



There are pictures of Tinkerbelle's birth and the Florida trip on there right now.

While we were gone we missed both Ricky's and Laney's Birthday. Laney's is May 15 and Ricky's is May 14. Ricky is a yearling now! AND a gelding!

Here are some photos from yesterday

The beautiful Laney






The beautiful Tinkerbelle






Tink and Mama grazing together






Ricky wanting to join in






and Tink coming to give Ricky some kisses






He is so gentle with her and just stares at her.. he has never acted excited or irritated when she is close to him... I think he loves her lol


----------



## Eagle

Welcome home Megan, I have missed you and your chip updates



I am so glad you had a great time, I bet the kids were on cloud 9



Hopefully things here will settle down in a few days and I would love to see you pics.

I love Ricky's Bob The Builder ball


----------



## Wings

Love your pictures





But I think Laney wants to come and live with me so can you just box her up and post to Australia?



:rofl She is such a beautiful mare.


----------



## cassie

wow they are all looking so very well Megan



yippee so gladyou had such a great time



I loved the pics, they are brilliant thanks for sharing! I can't believe Ricky is a year old now! can we see a full body pic please? see how much he has grown and matured


----------



## AnnaC

The pictures are great Megan - little Tink looks as though she's grown some more in the time you were away!! Thanks also for the pics of your holiday - fabulous!

So good to have you home.


----------



## MeganH

Thanks everyone





Here is Ricky from this morning.





















He has lost his fuss on his neck and shoulders but from his shoulders back he has a lot of fuzz. We may clip him soon- but I don't want to clip him as short as they do in shows a lot.

I want to show him this year.. Jake (our QH) is going to be shown in late June and I would love to take Ricky to the show too but I have to get him in shape quick. I am about to switch his feed and haven't made a decision on what we are switching to yet.

Also- We are trying to figure out how to wean Tink in a few months. We don't have an area to put them in where they can't see eachother so we don't know what to do. We can move Tink down to where Ricky is and block their view by covering the fence line but I don't know if we can block the gate. We have talked about moving Laney off site but that is making my husband want to breed her back (to and appy stud at her old barn) and I want to give her a year to rest so I don't want to board her if we don't have to.

What do you all suggest for the weaning?


----------



## MeganH

You are going to make my husband's day LOL.. I'm sending you a PM





Laney is a wonderful broodmare and I am very happy with her condition right now. I think it will be so hard to wean Tink while Laney is here. It would be better to send her away with our set up. And next year I am hoping we will be in a different house come time for summer.


----------



## MeganH

For weaning- should I keep Tink and Ricky separate too? How is it best to do? Keep her alone for a little or put her in with another horse?


----------



## AnnaC

I wouldn't worry too much about the weaning process just yet, you have quite a few months to go before you need to decided exactly how to do it. If you wait until then to send Laney to stud (would love to see a pic of this appy stud too!!), wont that make for a really late foaling for Laney next year? Maybe we can work out an easy way for you to wean Tink when she is ready, and Laney can go off to stud early next year. I do agree with Diane that it doesn't hurt mares to carry foals one after another, but just concerned about the timing for you this time.


----------



## MeganH

Laney weans normally between 3-4 months so we will see how she does with Tink. That would put her for a July/August baby. We want to move though so we may not breed her back until next year around this time. I do think I will send her to board when it is time to wean because of our set up. It would be much easier for them.

The appy stud is the first stallion on this page http://www.middlecreekminiatures.com/ourstallions.htm and Tinkerbelle's sire is the stallion at the bottom of the page.

Ricky and Tinkerbelle groom each other through the fence. They are so cute. Next month Ricky is cleared to be near Laney so I will see how they all do together a little at a time. I know Laney will be very clear if SHE is ready for him to be near her baby. She doesn't mind them spending a lot of time together through the fence now and she even stays clear across the yard while they visit each other.. so we will see.


----------



## Wings

Poor Diane





I like weaning with an older horse for company, I did that with both Derby and Lyric. I'm sure she'll enjoy Ricky's company when you reach that time.


----------



## MeganH

There is a good chance still, Diane



Leaning more towards the yes then the no. Hubby is all yes of course lol I am really hoping to be out of here this time next year so we can have more horses and be away from a lot of neighbors. Would LOVE to be somewhere with more wide open spaces!


----------



## MeganH

I have pictures and videos to load so I can share with ya'll. Pics of the horses and then my daughter and I at my best friends's wedding this passed weekend.

The horsies are doing great! Ricky is in the clear now to be around Laney. Tink is almost 2 months old so I think I may let them out together soon. They all visit each other through the fence everyday and Laney is fine with Tink and Ricky grooming each other so I hope all goes well when they are in the big pasture.

Should I just let Laney and Tink out when Ricky is already out and monitor? Is there a special way I should do this?

I also am trying to get some clippers to clip Ricky and Tink. I don't want to clip Tinkerbelle kind of because all the colors in her fur may not be there once I clip the fur down (I love the light tips on her dark hairs!) but it is so hot I think she will like it better. She is always rubbing on the fence when it gets real hot.

I don't think I want to clip Ricky SHOW short.. what blade should I use? What is the typical show blade (for the body) and then what do you typically use when you are giving a summer clip?


----------



## Wings

Yes there HAS to be pictures of the meeting





I'd put Ricky in with Laney and Tink so that he is on thier turf, but I don't think you're likely to have problems, Laney should make it very clear what will and won't be allowed!

If I'm doing a non show clip I will use an 8 or a 10 and I will partial clip. Can look a bit silly but it means I don't have to worry about rugging much if at all.


----------



## cassie

Ricky is looking great Megan




wow and you sure are organised with the weaning LOL I was so glad I had Penny, here for weaning Finn, they went so well and don't call out to each other at all even though they can see each other



I think its been almost a month since I weaned him



I am sure Tink and Laney will do fine at weaning time too



don't let her grow up to fast Megan LOL

stallion is pretty cute



love the pic of him flemhing LOL

I agree its probably a good idea to clip Tink, she is lying flat out on the cool boards right now, I did Finn with a 10" blade as the others have suggested





would love to see pics of your two babies together





isn't it hard thinking of breedings for the next season... should I or shouldn't I LOL I'm having lots of fun with that right now! LOLgood luck I know you will make the right decision!


----------



## MeganH

alright-- video and picture time!!

first- this is Ricky being Ricky last week.. love my boy






and then Ricky today in the rain storm.. he was so frisky rearing, running and bucking all over the yard






next- Tinkerbelle loves to race around the yard:











more to follow...


----------



## MeganH

more pretty filly photos











Now- here is my daughter and I at my best friend's wedding last weekend. I was a bridesmaid and she was the flower girl (I made her dress). My son walked in the wedding as well.






more to follow.....


----------



## MeganH

Now here is a video of Ricky and Tink grooming each other through the gate



ok.. I am done


----------



## Wings

What a group of clowns


----------



## cassie

oh my that was hilarious!! LOL too funny!

Ricky looks like such a Man! when he does that LOL I don't think Finn could ever get up that high LOL

Tink has SUCH LONG LEGS!!! lol she really is lovely Megan


----------



## AnnaC

Oh poor Tink! LOL!! One mustn't laugh coz it really isn't very kind to laugh at such a misfortune, but that was just so funny!! LOL!! She is gorgeous Megan - just like her beautiful Momma.





As for Ricky, well he just gets more handsome everytime you post a picture! And I love the photo of you and your daughter - that dress is lovely, how clever of you, the only thing I was any good at, as far as sewing is concerned, was plaiting a horse's mane. LOL!!


----------



## MeganH

Thanks everyone. I felt bad giggling at Tinkerbelle's assault but she recovered and stayed with mom for a bit after. Laney just kept munching way not even concerned.

Today is going to be the big day for little Ricky! I figured I would let them together as a bday present to myself and I hope they do well! I have the camera charging so I can get some photos. Ricky is confused because he is normally out grazing now and he is still in his pen.. I told him he finally could "be with his baby" today and to be a good boy.


----------



## Eagle

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEGAN

can't do any balloons or smiles



Have a great day


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

oh what precious pics Megan! we missed you!

oh what precious pics Megan! we missed you!


----------



## MeganH

Thank you!

All my chips are together and doing fine! Laney has separated them a few times when Tink would get excited but other then that they are happy and worry free.

Tinkerbelle made the first move!











then they had lunch together






Ricky seemed more interested in my son then Tink






more to follow.....


----------



## MeganH

I think it is funny how Tink is almost the same height as Ricky and is not even 2 months old yet!


----------



## MeganH

mini stampede! lol
















I hope they are buddies soon! I think they will be and they all will be very happy. Laney will have her grass and Ricky and Tink will have each other.

Ricky is so small! I don't think he is 30" yet lol


----------



## MeganH

Question- do I need to put a halter on Tink to clip her? She likes me to brush her a lot but I have never put a halter on her to do anything and don't know if she will stand without one to clip..


----------



## AnnaC

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEGAN!! Hope you had a great day - over and above getting the chips together!

Love the pics - looks as though they are all going to be great friends - just watch that little Tink doesn't get overtired if she starts playing with Ricky, he will be a lot fitter than her.





Is there a special reason as to why you want to clip Tink - weather or something? If you are going to do it, then as Tink is well used to you grooming her (and likes it) then there is no reason why she would need to be haltered to clip, at least for the main part of her body if not her full head or the boney bottom areas of her legs - just get her used to the sound of the clippers first, then lean the hand holding the clippers against her so that she feels the vibrations through your hand at first, then go from there. I would avoid her head to start with, maybe carefully doing under her jaw to tidy her head if you feel the need, plus I wouldn't worry about her lower legs either, you can progress to these 'bits' at a later date/next time. And be very sure to check the clipper blades every few minutes as if they get beyond warm, they may well be too hot for her sensitive skin and you will give her a memory that she will remember the next time you want to clip!!


----------



## MeganH

Thank you!

It is SO hot here and poor Tink is sweating and rubbing against all the fences. Her fur is so thick I hope by me clipping it she will get some relief. I want to get her used to clipping so I think I will do it like you said in sections and worry about her body first. I think she should cool down quite a bit with the bulk of the fur off. I am worried about doing her face. Ricky will get his first clipping too but I think he will do fine. Only his belly, back and butt are fuzzy but depending on how short the blade clips I may do his whole body and face.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Happy Birthday Megan! I LOVE a good ole mini stampede!


----------



## Wings

Love your little group





Ricky must be so happy to be out with them!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Happy Birthday Megan. The chips look great and Tink has grown so much. Love their area for stampedes and getting to know one another.


----------



## cassie

Happy Birthday Megan





they look so good together and I think they are best buds already





when I clipped Finn for the first time, I had his halter on, but we didn't restrain him with it... I had a friend come over and help, and she gave him scratches while I clipped



he did really well



I left the legs as he was over it by then , but he was heaps cooler after and well worth it





hope Tink's first clipping goes well


----------



## MeganH

Thanks everyone!

I was going to clip today but it is going to be rainy so I will do it tomorrow. I was also going to clip Ricky first but I am going to try Tink first and have my hubby help give scratches. I have never put a halter on Tink but may try to get her used to it.

So Laney turned back into the old bitty she used to be yesterday and was chasing Ricky away from Tink when he wasn't doing anything at all but eating. Tink would try to go to him and Laney would go after poor Ricky when Tink got too close. Ricky went into the stalls (where the cams are) to get a drink of water and Laney chased him out and bit him in the butt. I am wanting to keep all three of them in the area where Laney and Tink are and hope Laney doesn't continue to act this way. This is why I never let her and Ricky stay in the same pen... she was just too mean to poor Ricky. We will for sure keep Tink and Ricky together... and Laney may just have to be kept by herself.


----------



## MeganH

I hope so! Poor Tinkerbelle is wanting to be with Ricky so bad and Laney is not having it today. Ricky is having to watch his back because Tink will creep away from Laney to be with him and Laney dashes off after him when she realizes it. I have to get this on camera they are all over the yard getting a good workout lol


----------



## MeganH

We have spots!!!






Tink is halfway clipped. We are giving her and the clippers a break and will finish either tonight or tomorrow





"Where'd my FUZZ go?"


----------



## MeganH

Yay!

I was able to clip more from her neck and belly this evening. She looks black to me now.. not bay. Is that normal?

Poor Ricky HATES the clippers. He lets me touch him all over when they are off but when they are on he is throwing kicks and bucks left and right. We had to just stop because it was getting dark and he was so upset. He looks awful and choppy poor man.


----------



## MeganH

This will be fun if she looks like mom for the winter and dad for the summer. So far I have seen nothing but what looks to be black and I clipped up her neck and a few inches of her legs tonight.

How do you clip the face? I didn't have to halter her but when I went to do her face she wouldn't keep still so I just left it to do tomorrow after I had some advice on how. My husband tried to restrain her (like a dog with one arm behind and one around the neck) and I wouldn't even try to clip with her like that and told him to let go lol. I don't want it to be a negative thing.. so want to do it as easy as possible.

Now Ricky hated the clippers and is petrified of them when they are on and I try to clip. How do you clip a kicking mini? Once I had a section clipped and went over to smooth it he didn't fight as much.. but when I hit the long fuzzy hair with the clippers he fought and kicked us a few times. I have to finish since I started.. and he needs to get used to this since we are showing him! poor guy!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

look at her beautiful color! such a pretty girl.

look at her beautiful color! such a pretty girl.


----------



## cassie

wow she looks brilliant Megan!!  what a lovely girl, and I say she is black as well  which will be so very striking when she is a yearling or two year old! very very exciting!

thats annoying about Ricky, its so hard isn't it... my Finn is scared of getting bathed



which I hate... in the spring I'm really going to work with him at it, but he is terrified and tries to get away as much as possible, which of course makes it worse...

maybe you could use some positive reinforcement with Ricky... do a section then give him a break heaps of scratches and some munchies, (my fur kids LOVE licorice so if they have done something really really well thats what they get ) try to be patient with him, I know its hard and its definitley something I need to work on but its the best way (in my novice opinion LOL) for them to learn 

hope that helps a little





hey you didn't put the pics up of you on Jake on here, I'm sure the girls would love to see it! you look so natural and really suit him well





good luck!


----------



## MeganH

I was going against the hair and it may have been pulling. I will try again today and do like you said Diane and see how he does. He did calm at one point when I was going over the section I had already clipped and was fine until I hit the long fur and it may have pulled. We may end up having to get a twitch which I don't like the thought of but based on the way he was last night I think it would be best. He could have hurt himself and we had to 'get onto him' for kicking us (he made contact several times). It was not a good experience for him. Poor boy!

Cassie- Ricky is afraid of the water hose but was worse with the clippers. He didn't mind me rubbing in his shampoo though he loves rub downs.

I won't even get near Laney with a hose or clippers- I know she will not do well. She is happy being nothing but a broodmare and she is a great broodmare so I just want to let her be. She shed out really well so she doesn't need clipping. I brush her out every once in a while and that is it.

Yesterday was beautiful and we went out for a ride in the afternoon on Jake. He is doing so well! With others riding him one or two days a week he is settling very well. I have to work on my leg and seat cues.. I tried to stop him with my seat but my legs tensed and he took it as the jog cue lol.. He is such a good boy.






My daughter likes to 'ride' him as well. She loves him.


----------



## cassie

its hard, to retrain them isn't it Megan, at the moment I'm trying to train Penny, into just even liking being brushed, and wearing rugs, she is doing heaps better but its taking a while... I'm going to work with Finn in the spring time with getting baths, like you I want it to be a pleasant experience and will be using the clicker training I find it works brilliantly and is all positive reinforcement. will let you know how I go with that in the spring...

YAY for the pics, you both look so lovely on him and Jake is such a star! he really is a beautiful horse! you are very lucky to have him



so glad he is settling down so much for you! great to see!


----------



## bannerminis

I love those pics of all your minis out together. Its great that Ricky gets to join in now and how cute is he with Tink.

So adoreable and definitely need more pics of all the minis


----------



## MeganH

It is so cute. Ricky and Tinkerbelle can fit under the trampoline in the yard but Laney can't- so Ricky will go under it and Tink follows and they groom each other and Laney can't do anything about it! I got some pictures today. Sneaky little love bugs!

I started desensitizing Tinkerbelle to the halter today and she did good. I have to finish clipping her head and the bottom parts of her legs but need the halter to do so.

I think Laney is in heat.. her hooha looks pretty swollen. How often do mini mares come into heat? This is the first time since Tinkerbelle was born I noticed her looking swollen.


----------



## MeganH

Sneaky sneaky











trying to hide lol






Tink is looking to be solid black when I clip her. Her color is consistent and black from her back to her legs where the color meets the white socks/stockings. I can't believe it but I think she is a black pintaloosa.. not a bay! Still haven't clipped her face but I have done some on her cheeks and it is the same black as the rest of her body.

Do you think she would do well showing?


----------



## Eagle

Oh wow Megan, Tink looks like she is on stilts





That picture is fantastic, they look like secret lovers sneaking off for a kiss. Lol


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! What a clever (and sneaky) pair!!

She is gorgeous Megan and will certainly do well showing in my opinion.


----------



## Wings

I'd certainly show her if she cropped up amongst my foals!

I'm not convinced she is black though, I hate the colour of fresh clipped horses as it changes so much. Derby looked like mouse vomit



Lyric goes white and Pallidon changes by the season! I trust clipped coats less then foal coats when it comes to colour.


----------



## MeganH

What happens if you register them under the wrong color? Can you just change it when you make it permanent?

The black isn't a deep black it looks a little light right now.. wonder how she will turn out!

I am going to try to finish clipping her tonight. Maybe Ricky too if hubby will help me.


----------



## Equuisize

Tink would be a cutie pie if she was sky blue pink, as my Mother would say.

Jake is look great, sleek as a seal, and surely seems he is happy to have a home with you.

Are Ricky and Tink under a trampoline in that one photo? That is wayy cute..


----------



## cassie

oh LOVE!!!! hehe thats the best pic ever! you should take a video of it and send it into funniest home videos I reckon you would win!! LOL 

I'm hopeless at colours but I agree with Bree, I hate the colour that they are when you first clip them out, give her a few weeks and you should know...





and with that gorgeous head and lovely long legs I reckon you could do very nicely in the show ring



it would be fun to try anyway


----------



## MeganH

Thank you everyone!

Yes Nancy they are under a trampoline. So cute and sneaky!

Ladies I am failing with clipping Tinks face



I put her halter on last night and she did well. I haven't started to lead her around but she was letting me hold her halter so I tried clipping and she almost did a back flip so I just stopped. I started to introduce pressure with the lead rope around her neck and then on her halter and she did well so I left it at that.

I know there are different ways of halter breaking and I am just trying the slow, positive, gradual road... she really flips out and I don't want her to end up being a spaz like her mother. I don't know what to do though





I wish someone was close to help me! *WAHHHH*


----------



## Wings

I'm meaner then Diane





I take ages to get them used tot he clippers, spreading thier first clip over a few days, keeping food involved. Anything I can do to keep it enjoyable. But if we hit a bad zone (for Derby it is ears, for Lyric it was legs) sometimes you just have to go for the twitch. I didn't at first with Derby and he actually hurt me. He is so calm with his face you could almost od him with no halter on at all, but there is a little spot near the ear and once you get to close he explodes and one day he did that right into me. No matter how slow I took things it didn't help, probably because he was so calm and accepting right up until then. I realised pretty quickly that the twitch was there for moments like these and to make sure neither of us got hurt.Don't be afriad to use one if you have to. Sometimes they realise you're not murdering them and after a few goes you won't need it





As for leading you should see how badly my first seassions go



and most people say I'm pretty good at this early stuff!

My first unofficial sessions happen while they are still on mum, they get the halter on and I stand with the lead to the side. Rather then pull them forward I try and get them to turn around to face me again. This works really well because you use thier own body against them. Once they start getting the concept of giving to the lead I leave them be until weaning time.

You're not going to stuff her up! I always said I'd keep Derby so that when I stuffed everything up with my first foal I was the one to live with it



But he turned out pretty good! Just take your time to enjoy the process


----------



## Eagle

I am afraid to admit my methods cos Aunty Anna will be after me with a stick! Lol I worked with horses for such a long time where I had no time to faff around that I go straight for the kill with anything that could be potentionally dangerous for me or the horse. Even though the horses I worked with where over 1.80cm at the whithers and were generally basket cases I still can't help myself with the minis. I am very happy with Dipinto and he is a very calm and balanced little boy so I guess it doesn't hurt them. Britt was a nightmare when she arrived and it took me 3 days to catch her and you have all seen what an absolute angel she is now so Megan there is no way you are going to do any harm to Tink.

My first clip I hold them firmly so they can't wiggle and just get to work, if they panic at the head I just twitch them using my hand. If you put cotton in their ears it helps and I have some maple syrup hand for them to lick when they are good. Remember to keep calm and hold the clippers on her always even when you need to go back just slid them backwards but still on her, often the stopping and starting of the vibration upsets them but if you keep the clippers on her she will relax. After they realise that they didn't die the first time it just gets better and better.

I need to clip Dipinto so if I can convince Matteo to help I will get him to film it for you. I am actually dieing to clip Merlin cos I can see white on his bum and I am secretly praying for spots. (blush)


----------



## MeganH

I am going to try both Tink and Ricky again today. I think Ricky may need to be twitched (my hubby can do this with his hand) and I am going to go with the hair not against it to see if that makes any difference too.

Ricky was a little mad at me because I braided his mane last night and out neighbors brought their little granddaughter and niece over so I embarrassed him. I'll have to take a picture for you ladies. Tinkerbelle and Ricky are able to love on eachother more without Laney having a fit. I actually got onto her a few times when she ambushed Ricky and bit him for no reason and I haven't seen her bite since.

I would love to see a video of the clippings Renee! I was surprised at how much Tink had hiding under that fur.. didn't think she would have actual spots. Can't wait til Merlin shows us what he is hiding.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Renee. Auntie Anna couldn't possibly be cross with you!! My point of view is that, yes you have to get the job done. However when dealing with 'novice' folks clipping a foal or a youngster who hasn't been clipped before, then I do recommend a careful introduction, great care and understanding. The object beng to make that first experience as easy as possible for all concerned. And if you are not going to show, then why do the tricky bits that first time around? When it comes to the face/ears or other areas objected to, then a 'hand' twitch can allow the job to be done much more quickly and without the danger of poking a eye out or some other nasty happening to either horse or person doing the clipping.

But I think time and patience should always be the first aim, especially with foals.


----------



## kay56649

What a cute little filly!!!!! Those videos of her are hilarious!!!


----------



## Wings

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Actually, you're probably not. I do them all in one sitting when they are very, very young, so that most of them just fall asleep while they're being clipped. By the time a second clipping comes along (and I make sure I clip babies twice the first year) it usually goes pretty well, but sometimes when I hit that "bad zone" I also do it in two sessions. I do use a twitch if necessary -- but since my clippings are not for shows, I seldom twitch a little one. But a mature horse, I "take no prisoners" and I get the job done no matter what it takes in one session!
> 
> If I had to clip a youngster for a show, I would be happy to follow your method -- no problems! Giving them something else to think about while I'm clipping is the way to go. I use food for the body and neck, and then for leg bottoms and face -- whatever it takes! But since I don't show babies, I'm fortunate -- it doesn't matter if they have furry stockings!


It certainly is easier when you don't have shows looming. i try to do my first clip far away from a show so it can be a bit messy and I can take my time. I've also always started at the lower neck as the babies seem to love the feel of it there, have you noticed the same? Would be interesting to know!

I wish Derby would get over his ear issue... By Lyric's third clip she was pretty much asleep while I worked, even on her legs!


----------



## MeganH

I was able to clip Ricky! I went with the hair first and Brandon held his front leg (after he kicked me.. yes- he made contact! Laney has taught him to side kick!) And we twitched him by hand for a few spots. I don't have the best clippers and they got hot so we left it choppy and will have to go back and fix it another day.

Here is Ricky in his do






And here he is after I was able to rough clip him. I have to go back over him to get it even and fix the lines.


----------



## Wings

*wolf whistle* Lookin' good Ricky!!!


----------



## cassie

wow Megan Ricky looks great!!! such a gorgeous young man!!! I have been rugging suzie at the moment (in the hope of showing her soon



hehe) and I have been braiding her mane and tail and she loves it



I SOOO Want to clip Finn now though LOL. he has SOO much fluff and is on a major diet, but I can't tell if he is skinny under that fluff or still fat LOL





are you going to show Ricky soon?



love all your mini's Megan! they are all so gorgeous!


----------



## AnnaC

Well done Megan, he looks great (but then he always does - such a handsome boy)


----------



## Eagle

ROFL Megan look at Ricky's face, it looks like he is thinking " look what she did to me!"

He looks absolutely great



has he grown a tad? He looks slimmer too without his fur.


----------



## MeganH

Thank you everyone. I will tell him the ladies loved him with his braids and maybe he won't be so mad lol.

He does look like he is thinner without all the fluff on his belly. I am pleased. Still has to lose some but I think he is closer to showing then I had thought. By the end of the year I do think we will have him shown. Jake will be shown as well. I am honestly more excited in the minis being shown then Jake. But we are going to show Jake just for fun and to see what he can do.


----------



## Eagle

Jack is a lovely horse and I am sure he will do great


----------



## cassie

with a little work Megan I think Ricky will do really well with the showing LOL

tell him we LOVE the braids LOL

I reckon Jake will do awesome at the shows he is SOO handsome! I'm quite jealous of you LOL


----------



## AnnaC

I'm sure they will both do you credit Megan. What classes will you be putting Jake in?


----------



## MeganH

Thanks ladies





Jake was trained for Western Pleasure but his head is not set as low so I don't know what we will be putting him in. I am more excited about the minis.. so we are going to put Jake in a local show and see how he does but I want to get much more involved in the minis showing. In less then 2 weeks the East Coast Miniature Horse Club show is coming to town! I plan on going both days and am so excited! Ricky won't be with me but I am going to watch closely to prepare because he will be shown in that series in the future!

I need to get Ricky in shape. Should I lunge him? I cut his food back slightly and he is now not on hay it is all grass. I cut back on the amount of beet pulp he gets and it has made a difference. I need to get that belly a bit smaller and work with him at halter so I can hurry up and get him in the show.

Does anyone have any video of training a horse to set up for judging?


----------



## cassie

Hi Megan





well I hope Jake does well for you,

oh how fun have a great time!!

lunging and hill trot work I have heard is the best and also trotting poles, but I know its not good to do all of those with a baby... Suzie is on a show feed now (I really need to take a pic) but she is on a cup of feed twice a day and on good grass and she looks amazing!! I took her rugs off her this morning as finally the rain is gone and her tummy is GONE!!! YAY I reckon I could show her now and she would do pretty good





definitely dropping the feed will help a bit Megan,



I have been using the clicker training to get Finn to set up properly, and he is doing really well



I don't like it when pple set up the horses feet right in the middle of judging (but thats me personally ) so I'm working on him learning to set up himself...I don't know how you want to do it... I can't wait to see Ricky in the show ring



he is going to look sooo awesome! have you got him registered yet Megan? or do you not need to do that? I know I can't show Finn until he is 2 years old. but thats because the stallion wasn't registered... but thats ok...

what feed do you have Ricky on? maybe you could find out from some people around your area, maybe ask on the main forum what they use on the their show horses for feed and how much? they always give great advice and may be able to advice you on what work to do on getting him into shape and setting up for showing...





Sorry for the massive post, lol I'm so excited for you showing Ricky!!! =D


----------



## Wings

I've broken down what I do based on your questions, hope it helps!





*Feeding*

I feed my show horses a little different to the norm in that I don't cut out as much roughage as some. I like to drylot the horses though so that I'm controlling everything that goes in! Hay is fed soaked, this can stop the belly effect as the hay won't swell in the belly while the horse is digesting it.

I've previously fed premixes but haven't found one that really did it for me, I'm going to straight lucerne chaff and whole oats this year supported with supplements, rice bran oil and/or straigth ricebran.

I want my horses energetic and lively for the ring but of course the more you put in the more you have to work off or it will turn into unwanted weight.

*Work*

Personally I don't work weanlings at all, teach the basics to yearlings and extend on that for 2year olds. Once they hit three I'll light lunge for work and once 4 they can work thier butts off out there



Lunging can put pressure on young joints as the horses is constantly turning.

I work mine off the back of my small tractor. I take one at a time so I can hold the lead rather then tieing a group up behind and trot them out, increasing distance as needed. Pallidon was trotting 2km including a hill for part of his last season!

*Training* (I know it's nto a video but it might help)

I start with 'woah' training. Standing in front of them, close to start with, I give them whatever cue I'll use. Don't worry about feet right now. If he moves, correct him. Build on this until he stays still with you at the end of the lead, walking around him (I can go a full circle around some of mine.)

Don't let his attention wander, if you're standing in frotn of him he should be focused on you. A little sound or a jiggle of the lead can get attention back.

Once you have a good woah installed you can start thinking about feet. Over here we get away with hand placing our babies but our judges don't like it on our adults. I think in America it's a bit different?

I don't start with hand placing, i'll pull the horses head gently in one direction (lets say right) and pont to the left foot and give a cue. Once he moves that foot reward him, try and get him to woah before moving any other feet. This gives you the tools to make and correct his stretch.

So now you have his woah, you can adjust his front feet on cue. Now you can focus on the back feet. With the horse in his woah run your hand down his back legs and adjust his feet. Keep him in his woah! You can now hand adjust the fronts if you need them but I always start at the back.

From there you can get him backing up one step at a time, this can reach a point where you can correct a back leg without ever touching it! I love my adults to do it themselves and Special actually gets offended when you hand place him


----------



## cassie

great advice Bree


----------



## AnnaC

Great explanation Bree!! I agree that any exercise should be 'straight lined' - no lunging for youngsters, it's so bad for developing bones.

Last year when Cathy was showing, we did have the yearlings and two year olds out on grass all day, but it was on a field with very little grass so that they were on the move all the time grazing. Also we had an advantage over you Megan in that we had several youngsters out together so, apart from being on the move grazing, they also had long 'play' times together. Add to that a large field on a gentle slope and you have the perfect senario for lots of 'natural' exercise.

Be careful, if you are cutting down on Ricky's feed, that he is getting all his vitamins and minerals. We add a Gro and Win balancer to our feeds as a precaution. But the main thing is plenty of the right food and lots of sensible exercise. I have seen many horses at shows 'looking' the right shape, but they are actually 'thin', whereas a 'fit' horse has a completely different 'look' about it.

Enjoy your visit to your local show - look, learn and have FUN coz that's what it's all about!


----------



## MeganH

Lots of great info! Thanks ladies!

Cassie- I have Ricky on Omolene 300 right now. I will have to ask for anyone in the area to recommend a feed if they can. I noticed when I took Ricky off hay and he is on grass now his belly was not as bloated looking. Makes sense what Bree said about wetting the hay so it doesn't expand in their belly.

Ricky is registered AMHA and AMHR: MCMs Be Ready For The Ricochet





That is all great advice, Bree! Whoa seems to be the most important thing to teach.. which I need to work on with him. He will whoa but will fidget a bit and won't stand still. He HATES to be tied and have to stand. I need to get him used to that as well.

My clippers have an adjustable blade that is 30-15-10 and I clipped them on the shortest setting. Would that be 10? I feel clueless but the other clippers that have the detachable blades are different then these.. I would think the numbers would be the same though.

Anna- Tink and Ricky are able to play together a lot more now. Laney isn't as mean and allows them to play but does step him when they speed around together. I hope she eventually gets tired of chasing Tink and lets them be free.

I didn't think it was good for the little ones joints to lunge. Ricky has 2 exercise balls that he plays with everyday but he isn't always running with them.. sometimes he lazily walks behind them and pushes them around lol.


----------



## Wings

How long is Ricky tied up for? I'll leave my babies tied up for 3 hours sometimes! I'll go outside to work, catch them, tie, and get back to whatever I was doing




Given that on show day they'll spend all day standing tied up at the float it's good practise.

I have a rule I stole from Casey Campbell when he came out here to do clinics. If I'm in front of my horse his attention must be on me, if I'm next to him then we aren't working so he can look around, etc.

If he loses attention, jiggle the lead/chain. If that doesn't get it back run him backwards. You need to make sure you catch him as he turns away though, it's a lot harder to correct when they are facing behind them but if you can catch them as the ears and eyes start to wander (before the head has even turned) then the jiggle is usually enough.

Shortest blade I've seen used is an 8 but most people show clip in a 30 with 40 and 50 on faces followed by shaving if you like it. You can also show in a 10 clip, I did while I was learning to clip as it was far less extreme... and showed less mistakes!


----------



## cassie

I just wanted to clarify my post from yesterday, I wasn't saying for Megan to lunge Ricky i was just saying that people do lunge to get their horses into shape.... I dnt think i'm even going to lunge suzie that much I like the hill work and straight line work. I just wanted to clarify this. I totally agree about young horses not being ready for lungeing.

Megan you have been given great advice here,

Have a great day!


----------



## MeganH

I feel stupid.. but when I clipped both Tink and Ricky I used the shortest setting (my clippers have one blade that adjusts 30-15-10) thinking it was the 10... but I think the longest setting would have been the 10 and the shortest setting is the 30. Am I right? Because the 40 and 50 blades are the closest cuts... the 10 would cut the hair the longest.. so I should have had the clippers set to the longest cut. Correct? The person at the store said the opposite and that the 10 would be the shortest.. So I am confused..

I think Ricky and Tink were actually cut with the blade set to 30...


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

the larger the number, the shorter the clip. Iy seems backwards, I know. needles and wire gauge is the same way, lol


----------



## MeganH

I thought that was how it went! but the guy at the store said it was the smaller number was shorter like clipper guards for human hair cuts.. I knew I shouldn't have listened.. oh well lol. Tink's clip was my first horse clip so I did pretty good for a 30 blade!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Bree, you did a beautiful job of explaining everything. The only thing I do different is setting the back feet first. Then the front. The judges here also don't like the hand placing of the feet and it is easier on you if you can get them to set up by using the lead. I am at the side to set the back legs. When they get them right, they get a praise and pat and then I move to the front of them and do as Bree does.


----------



## Wings

a mini dream come true said:


> Bree, you did a beautiful job of explaining everything. The only thing I do different is setting the back feet first. Then the front. The judges here also don't like the hand placing of the feet and it is easier on you if you can get them to set up by using the lead. I am at the side to set the back legs. When they get them right, they get a praise and pat and then I move to the front of them and do as Bree does.


In the ring I always set up from the back, I just train with the fronts first because 1) they are easier to reach



2) I've found the foals balance better with me playing with front legs over back. But yes in the ring you're definetly right with starting from the back end! It is much easier to adjust the fronts once you have the back right.

I also think it is really important to be able to control your stretch! In a handler class we were all told "stand your horse square" and my gelding was one of the only horses that could, they others kept going for that stretch on autopilot. Some judges also like a more dramatic stretch of both body and neck so it's nice to know how much of a stretch you can get away with so you can play it up for them.


----------



## MeganH

I'm BAAAAAACCCKk





I have missed you ladies so much



Things were rough around here for a while but it is looking brighter now. I have been popping in to check quickly what is going on as often as possible but want to stick around more





First- Ricky has joined Laney and Tink and stays when them all night and day now. He is happy to be with Tinkerbelle but has to obey Mama Mad Mouth so he doesn't get put in timeout (for doing nothing of course). Laney has gotten much better but will still pin her ears and chase him with her mouth wide open from time to time. So glad she does not actually bite or leave any marks on my poor boy.

Here are Tinkerbelle and Ricky taking a morning snooze near eachother






Feeding time.. Laney and Tink get stalled at mealtime.






"I am being good Miss Laney- I promise."






It has been so hot we hung a fan in the stall and on the worst days they go into a smaller area to graze because it is all shaded. I had to hose down Ricky and Tink this weekend when the heat index was 115-110. Laney wanted no part in that but drinks so much water she was ok.

Jake is doing AWESOME. I can't get over how well he is and I think he knows we are his family so he is so accepting and loving to us now. Look at my son and him from about 2 weeks ago. My son didn't like him at first but now he adores him. Jake rides so much better and listens to everything we ask.










My daughter turned 3 June 17 and my son turns 10 July 24 so we are having a combined birthday party this weekend for them. I need to be cleaning so I must go but I am so glad to be back with my lovely friends and their chips!


----------



## AnnaC

Great to have you back Megan, we missed you. Oh the minis are looking great - thanks for the pictures. Sorry you are having such trouble with the weather - I know we are having our wettest summer ever over here in the UK, but I don't think I would swop our weather for those high temperatures you are getting, I dont have a lot of spare energy at the best of times, but in the heat I'm useless!!

Your son - it's Austin isn't it? - looks very happy on Jake. I'm so glad that Jake has settled down now, maybe someone told him to be a good boy because he was so lucky to have found such a wonderful and caring family.





Good luck with the party - hope they both enjoy their special day - don't forget to take plenty of pics for us!!


----------



## Wings

Nice to have you back



Your little herd are looking great!

Hope it cools down for you soon, wish I could send you some of the rain and frost we've had down here.


----------



## bannerminis

Welcome back and all your horses are looking super and looks like Ricky looks like geldinghood suits him


----------



## MeganH

I am so sorry I keep going missing



Things have been really rough around here and I am so glad a little has let up on us. I have needed to come talk with my friends (you ladies) but have been in an odd state and kept to myself



Sorry, everyone! I feel like an awful friend. I have been checking in when I had a chance but it hasn't been near enough.

The horses are doing well. I keep them together still and Laney isn't as moody with Ricky now. Tinkerbelle likes to imitate her mom and bites.. so her and Ricky are always nibbling on each other and they are now both mouthy with us. I know Ricky is getting that way because of Tink so we well break them both from it.

Laney is already weaning Tinkerbelle. I still have them together but she doesn't nurse often at all and stays around Ricky instead of her mom. She is very healthy so I am not worried about her much. She already is eating the Omolene 300 morning and night and gets the same amount Ricky does.

We have to clip Tink's hooves. We do Ricky's and they look great but Tinkerbelle is needing her first trim. She hates to be restrained and LOVES to kick but I think we can manage lol.

I do have a question about club foot. Ricky's heels grow faster then his toes so we keep them clipped to keep the angle and he does fine but is that considered to be club foot? It doesn't look like the photos I have seen of club foot horses but it does loose it's angle if we don't keep it trimmed.

AND!! I almost forgot! Tinkerbelle's fur is growing back and I have been waiting to send in her papers until I knew what color to put. I was just going to put bay as that is what she had been originally and the ends of her fur had been bay so I thought when I clipped her I just clipped the color off and it would grow back for the winter. Well the fur is growing back and still looking all black so I don't know what to do. Her muzzle still is brown. IF I put down the wrong color for her papers what will happen? Can I change it when I do her permanent papers?

Here are some photos





Tink






Ricky and Tink











Me and Jake


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Megan you look fabulous riding Jake!!





And Tink and Ricky look great too - bet Ricky is so pleased about having a playmate at last!

Dont ask me about colours - I'm useless, but I'm sure one of the others will help.

I really hope that things will calm down for you soon.



Take care of yourself!


----------



## cassie

YAY Megan is back





I hope everything settles down for you Megan



we have missed you. Thanks for the new pics



they look so fun!

Tink I think is black



or dark bay, she has the same lightness around the eyes and muzzle that Finn has... very curious with colouring, you could always get her colour tested? might help...?

with Tink's first feet trim, maybe you could get your farrier to do her one or two legs at a time? I got my farrier to do that for Finn last time as the time before he got really stressed and lay down on the farrier lol. he was a lot better this time, I also kept feeding him (not that he needs it LOL) and that helped to distract him while they did him, maybe a suggestion for you?

so are you going to get Ricky out to a show at all this summer? or wait till next season?

maybe with Tink's colour you could take some close up shots and put them on the main forum asking for colour suggestions?


----------



## Wings

I'd be inclined to say dark bay due to what looks like a mealy muzzle and a brown tinge to her colouring but we could do with some clearer photos





I hope things get better for you soon, hugs.


----------



## MeganH

Thanks ladies



I have missed you all





I am so excited! Tonight I brushed Tinkerbelle out and was looking at her back legs and there is some brown growing in over the black. I definitely think she is a bay now.

We worked with her on a lead line for the first time today and she seriously freaked out at first. She was rearing and spazing and poor thing got out of breath. I got her to calm down and stand still.. then here comes sweet Ricky at my side. He sniffed and walked to Tink slowly looking worried. Then he started to groom her and nibble her shoulder like he was comforting her. It was the sweetest thing ever. I think he was really trying to calm her down and it worked. He was so slow and gentle with her. My big man





After that she only got excited once. We just let her stand and I had my hubby stand at her side and gently ask for her to turn one step at a time and she did really well so we ended it at that.

Cassie- I don't think we will show Ricky this year. Things are rough for us and I want to focus on getting out of here. I am going to work with him on standing and leading so he is ready and once we decide to show I will worry about his conditioning. For now I am going to let him be happy and eat like he is.


----------



## cassie

fair enough Megan I think you have made the right decision!  I really hope your able to get out of there soon! sounds horrible





what if you got hubby leading Ricky in front and you leading tink behind? and getting Ricky to be your leader horse showing Tink how its done?

don't know if it will work but it could be worth a try?


----------



## AnnaC

That's a good suggestion Cassie - someone to follow really does help in the beginnng!

Hope you can get things sorted very soon Megan, I know that 'things' have been worrying you for quite a while now.

((((HUGS))))


----------



## MeganH

Thanks ladies



It makes me feel better just speaking to you.

That is a great idea Cassie! I think it will help a lot to have Ricky join and try teaching. I still can't get over how sweet he was to her yesterday. Her mom on the other hand was like "GET AWAY FROM ME" and ran off when Tink tried to get to her when she was frightened. She wanted nothing to do with the madness.. and probably didn't want to be haltered herself. Silly mare.


----------



## Wings

I really do believe horses learn from watching. I do halter stand up refreshers with my older horses in front of my babies, not sure if it works but it certainly doesn't hurt!


----------



## Equuisize

I understand the rough times thing, Megan....We had a crummy time for a while, too.

It's good to see updated photos of the 'kids' ...... Ricky looks quite happy with his new status.

He looks like he enjoys having Tink as a friend.

Jake looks fabulous....Looks like he won the lottery getting you for his family.


----------



## cassie

no worries Megan




I know I did that with Suzie for a bit with Finn, If I had to change paddocks or anything I would get dad with Suzie on the lead and me with Finn on the lead... he was actually just following mum but gradually it got to be that I could put a little pressure and he wouldn't balk at it... remember just go slow and patient



Finn is really good at walking now and I can lead him anywhere, just slowly working on that trot still hehe. you will get it! your a great mum to your mini's!

have things started to settled down for you guys yet? praying for you!


----------



## cassie

Hey Megan miss you!! how are you guys??


----------



## AnnaC

Yes Megan, would love to hear how things are going with you and the fabulous furkids!


----------



## MeganH

I have been checking in but not posting again! AHHH! I have to get back in gear!

Things are starting to get better for the family finally. It was very scary for a while. I am hoping things keep looking up for us. we needed it for sure.

Poor Tinkerbelle has round worms.. even after I wormed them all. I used Ivermectin last time (which is the only deworming Tink had gotten I think) and I got Safeguard to treat them all this time. The vet says it is common for foals to get round worms but I still hate it. She is passing them really well over the last 2 days and I am deworming her again tomorrow. I think I will do the 5 day treatment.. but not doubled since she is so young. Ricky will be getting the 5 day treatment as well just to be safe.. even though I don't see him passing any at all after the 1st worming. Maybe it will deflate his lovely belly. I am worried about Tink getting colic as she goes through this treatment though.





I plan on trying to catch up tomorrow. I miss you ladies and have been tuning in when I can.


----------



## Wings

Poor darlings





Don't worry yourself, the important thing is you caught them. I have no idea why some get them and some don't, of the six foals weaned here (my 3 plus the QH) one had a heavy burden of worms and one had a small one, all the other's where fine!


----------



## cassie

Oh Megan you poor thing! round worms are horrible



poor Tink, get better little baby! Thanks for reminding me I better worm my horses again too.

I have worked out a really great formula for when I think Finn is about to colic... if I see him pawing his legs lying down alot or starting to roll I mix it up and give it to him and he is better almost immediatly! its fantastic, but kinda weird and I don't know if you will be ale to get it... :S it works every time.

I am really hoping and praying everything gets sorted for you Megan! I miss you and your babies!

big hugs being sent your way! thanks for dropping in and updating us


----------



## MeganH

Poor Tink has them pretty bad but I am glad to see she is passing them. I am guessing the wormers we used just didn't treat them but Safegaurd is supposed to do really well. I am doing the 5 day treatment for both Tink and Ricky and I think I may see a change in Ricky's belly after this. He has never gotten more then a 1 day worming so maybe he has some that never flushed out.

Ricky has began to crib



It seems like he is doing it since he has been moved in with Laney and Tink 24/7. We are moving Laney out alone in a little so maybe that will help but he is driving me crazy. I have to find something to stop it.





Ricky also has his front heels grow faster then his toes so a few months ago we started to trim them down ourselves and my husband does a great job. He wants to be a farrier and quit his day job and I said no lol. He has done really well though.

Cassie- what do you give Finn for colic? I am interested to know





I am looking out the window and Ricky seems to be trying to 'teach' Tink how to crib on our privacy fence. I must go yell


----------



## AnnaC

Great to hear from you Megan - fingers crossed that things keep moving 'upwards' for you!

Sorry to hear that Tink has worms - as Bree said, some do and some dont, no matter what you do when they are youngsters. But I would be careful about worming her with your 5 day too soon after the Safeguard, she may not need it and too much wormer can upset young (and old) systems. Why not get your vet to do a poo sample for you to check how things are, before you proceed?

Do you mean that Ricky is seriously starting to crib, or is he just attacking/chewing on the wooden 'areas'. Find something nasty - but safe - to paint on all your wood work first. Then have a 'look' at his diet - Ricky has plenty to occupy himself with so he cant be bored (a normal reason to start chewing) but wood and/or earth eating can mean that something is lacking or has become lacking in the diet? (mind you years ago I had a horse that started this due to the fact that she suddenly took in too much of her salt lick!! She used the wood coz her body told her she needed to 'restore' her system back to normal!!)


----------



## MeganH

Ricky definitely never had worms like this so I hate to see it





I have talked to a vet and the is the 2nd day of treatment for Tink (she was due for a worming and we started 2 days ago). What we are doing is giving her a smaller dose of the Safegaurd over a few days. We know she is infested with ascarids so the smaller dosing over a few days hopefully will keep her from getting blocked as she passes all the worms. They are large and disgusting. EVERY poop has them now. Good to know she is passing them but YUCK! I didn't want to do the double dose 5 day Safeguard treatment- or even a 5 day treatment at the normal dose because I was worried about her being so young, but the vet says these smaller doses should be good. We will do another worming in a few weeks and then maybe see how a fecal looks.

I am puzzled to why Ricky is cribbing because of how/when I have seen him do it. He is now kept down with Laney and Tink and I stall Laney and Tink together for am and pm feeding, while Ricky is fed in the open stall beside them. One place he cribs is on the outside of Laney's stall when it is closed and close to time for me to let them out. This seems to be a nervous type of thing.. or impatient type of thing maybe. The other place is 1 particular board on the privacy fencing, I have seen him crib while the others were still stalled and right before it is time for me to let them out to graze in the pasture for the day. BUT.. it is funny how you mentioned the salt like, Anna.. because I didn't even think of it. Their salt like has really gone down a lot and I have seen him licking often, which he never did before really. So I don't know what to think now? lol.. I haven't changed his feed yet but we are going to try a balancer similar to Grow and Win starting next month I think. Maybe it will fill in the gaps of what he may be needing? I am going to try to find something to paint on there like you said, Anna. I know I have seen some things for cribbing in the store and I will see if there is a household item that is safe to use as well. Thanks as always for all the advice





Laney scared me BAD when she went into heat. She gets super super swollen, and I thought she had hurt herself or something. The vet said give it a day- it is probably just her heat.. and if it went down the next day we know it was.. and it went down so we take it she is just a super sweller. Pretty obvious to tell when she is ready to breed lol


----------



## cassie

wow poor little Tink and NAUGTHY Ricky! do you have a mineral block in there with them?

last summer my girls and Finn started all licking the ground, they were looking for extra minerals and as soon as I got a block in with them they stopped licking the ground and attacked the mineral block... maybe as Anna suggests he needs some extra minerals with your summer heat?

poor Laney, wow what a great way of knowing when she is in heat!! I can never tell will either of my girls LOL it will be interesting if I get to put Penny with a stallion in October like I'm hoping how she reacts LOL I reckon it will be very funny (she is such a dominant mare )

ok my recipe for Finn when he has colic is a little different...

My mum is all into essential oils from a company called "Young Living" they are an american company so I'm sure you can get stuff from there but they are fantastic, I use their animal shampoo for all the horses and their coats shine like crazy! and it has really good minerals and no nastys



actually here is a link to their website if you want to take a look



https://www.youngliving.org/oils4wellness

the products that I use are:

an oil called Di Geze:"Di-Gize™ is a dietary supplement that provides valuable aid for digestive concerns and helps support a healthy digestive system." so pretty much its a gut liner, helps to pass things through the system. I put drops of this... anywhere from 1-10 depending on how bad he is in a small bowl then I get a product called Ninxia Red which comes from Nixia berries(which is similar to Goji berries)

"nutrient-infused wolfberry drink that will energize, fortify, and replenish your body. Rich in wide-spectrum antioxidant activity, NingXia Red has the highest levels of naturally occurring, age-defying S-ORAC activity to help support immune function, cardiovascular health, and nourish the eyes. NingXia Red also contains lemon and orange essential oils rich in the powerful antioxidant d-limonene to promote healthy liver function. Ningxia wolfberry, the primary ingredient in NingXia Red, has been cherished for centuries for its health, energy, and longevity benefits. Whole Ningxia wolfberries and other nutrient-dense fruit juices, like blueberry and pomegranate," which helps with all over body wellness

then I get half a carafate (really good for ulcers and can be got from vets I put this in a 20mm syringe and shake it till the carafate disolves the I syringe it down his mouth, about 10 minutes later he is so much improved I just find it brilliant and has eased alot of stress for me with my Finnley man

I know some of you might find it weird and I am in no ways saying it is a cure to colic but I have found that it does help. and does relieve things for Finn.

hope that helps you Megan





good luck with your fur kids!


----------



## MeganH

Wow I have never heard of any of that, Cassie! I am going to look it up





They have a huge mineral lick in their pen and I noticed Ricky is licking it more often then I have seen him before. Laney licks it after ever meal, religiously. I have the block sitting by a bucket of water because Laney likes to drink, then lick, then drink again. I think he either is following her lead or discovered he likes it.

I do wish Ricky would drink more water though. I thought about seeing if I can add something in the water that would attract him to it more. I do feed him some soaked shredded beet pulp to add some moisture to his meals.

I think his chewing is a nervous things as it is when he is waiting for the others to be with him or to be let out in the pasture. I am definitely going to find something to pain on the wood though. He has marks on the shed as well.

I am also thinking the balancer may help him if it is from a lack of something in his diet. There is something called special K (or something similar) that is the same as Grow n Win we found and will try.

Thanks for all your help!

I am getting into photography and have a few pictures of the minis I need to share. I will post them soon!


----------



## cassie

Have you tried Gatorade? Ivenever used it but heaps of people have said how it helps with minis not drinking.... Might be worth a shot?

Would love to see your piccies Megan sounds like great fun!!!


----------



## MeganH

I will definitely look into some loose minerals too. We have a few different mineral blocks but I will look at some different types too.

Here are some photos from the last week or so





my daughter and Ricky
















a few photos I took of Ricky to practice at photography. Love his little snip















more to follow...


----------



## MeganH

Tinkerbelle!











Ricky from the side.. what do ya'll think of his condition? lol


----------



## Wings

Beautiful shots! I love those two close ups of Ricky





Looks like the lovely Tinkerbelle has already caught him on height!


----------



## cassie

they are both looking wonderful!

Ricky is looking really good Megan!

love those two photos of him! brilliant photography!

how old is Tink now? she is sooo tall LOL


----------



## AnnaC

Oh the pictures are brilliant Megan - thanks for posting them.

Ricky looks great, but I cant believe the height of 'little' Tink - she really is growing fast!





I think you need to keep practising with that camera - we will be happy to give you our comments on an endless number of pictures! LOL!!


----------



## MeganH

Thank you everyone! I have some more I need to post of Ricky and Tink together. Tink picks on Ricky hehe

Cassie- Tink is 4 months old now.



She is SO tall! She and Ricky are about the same height now and look so cute together. She will be taller then him before too long.

I need to send in Tinks papers but I am confused on what to say the coloring for the back legs are? The options online said something like sock, stocking, and white.. and since her white goes so far up I am unsure what to put. Can any of you suggest what it should be?

OH! I did as you said Cassie and used Ricky to show Tink how to lead and it worked beautifully! She did not flip out at all! I also did as Bree has said and first had her turn instead of walk forward and it really was the best way for me to do it with her because she didn't resist nearly as much. I am so proud of her and so was her little boyfriend.


----------



## chandab

I'm not 100%, but I'm pretty sure her white markings on her back legs would be considered stockings; I'd probably make a notation that the white goes above the hocks.

Very pretty.


----------



## Wings

MeganH said:


> OH! I did as you said Cassie and used Ricky to show Tink how to lead and it worked beautifully! She did not flip out at all! I also did as Bree has said and first had her turn instead of walk forward and it really was the best way for me to do it with her because she didn't resist nearly as much. I am so proud of her and so was her little boyfriend.


Well done little Tink




:ThumbUp


----------



## cassie

YAY Tink!!!!! 

yeah I would call them stockings



she is sooo pretty! what a good girl she is , and what a good boyfriend Ricky is, showing her how its done


----------



## MeganH

Thanks, friends





I separated Tink and Laney and Laney has already dried up. I knew she was weaning her herself so aside from a confused baby calling for her mom things went really smooth. Laney likes to see both Tink and Ricky at all times.. so they stay separately but all can see each other always.

Tink is so fuzzy, I may clip her again. Her fuzz is so thick she gets hot, again.

I may end up showing Tink before Ricky.. she needs work on the lead and to be desensitized a bit but that can be worked out.

We got some loose minerals and put chicken wire along the fence line so they can't chew our fence. We want to move and dont want to replace anymore boards! I am pretty sure it is just a habit for them. But I will be switching feed as I dont think it is the best for them anymore.

I sprained my ankle almost 2 weeks ago as I was walking across the yard to feed and it twisted in a small dip in the yard



oh it hurt so bad but I had to get the feeding done so I limped and hopped my way through it. It is STILL swollen! but not nearly as bad as it has been.

I need to catch up on the threads again!

love you ladies! ((HUGS))


----------



## Wings

Ouch hope your ankle heals up soon


----------



## cassie

thanks for the update Megan



what a good girl Tink and Laney are! how old is Tink now?

I hope you get to take her out to some shows soon



very exciting!! what colour halter would you go for her? I can't wait for Penny's show halter to come





will you show Laney at all??


----------



## MeganH

Thank you. ladies!

I will go take a look at the link, Diane





Cassie- Tink is right near 5 months now. I have no idea about the show halter! lol.. I need help with that! I won't ever show Laney. She is such a spook and kicks so it would be too stressful and dangerous. I don't think she would show well anyways.

I got new feed to see if Ricky does well on. The Purina Mini and Pony feed. Lots of folks around here say it worked well for them so I am weaning him slowly onto it. Probably the others too.


----------



## cassie

cool



sounds like a good one





haha dnt ask me about halters lol I'm hopeless, bree would be the best one to ask





oh dear poor Laney.

how is your ankle feeling now? hope its better


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooo that ankle sounds nasty Megan, do try to rest it as much as you can. Hope it improves very soon.

I think that young Tink is going to wow everyone at the shows once you are ready to get her out and about.


----------



## MeganH

Thank you everyone! The more i rest my foot the better it feels.

I am upset with Tinkerbelle this morning. I noticed when I was feeding that Ricky's tail had been chewed. A huge amount was hacked off about halfway up. His body is actually changing and his belly is trimming down, and I was happy because I could show him sooner then I had been thinking.. but NOT anymore with that ugly tail. ugh





How have any of you had a tail chewing foal? And what can be done? I have read it may be because she is lacking minerals (like wood chewing) which I am trying to fix that, and to possibly put something nasty on the tail of who is getting chewed.. but does anyone have anything they have used?

I can't separate them.. I only have 2 separate pens and Laney is in the other one.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh dear naughty Tink!! Yes, some youngsters do chew tails, but often it is more tail pulling during play time. Have you ever seen her chasing Ricky and grabbing at his tail. Not sure what you can do except to smother Rick's tail in something nasty for now. I havent heard of it being caused by somethng lacking, but it could be posible I suppose - perhaps the others will know and can give you a guide.

Glad to hear that your ankle is feeling better.


----------



## MeganH

Thanks Anna! I have never seen her pulling on Ricky's tail at all. She must have chewed it all during the night last night.. it looks so bad



I am going to take a photo.. it makes me want to cry looking at it. His tail was touching the ground and thick.. now its been hacked halfway up.





I went and got some liquid ivory soap and am going to go put it on his tail when i feed in a few minutes. I hope it makes her stop. I would hate her to hack it anymore. I may have to trim the long thin strip she didnt chew off if it looks too stupid left long.. ugh


----------



## cassie

naughty TInk!! maybe you could put just a light rug on Ricky with a tail bag? that could help...


----------



## cassie

BUMP!!!!


----------



## MeganH

Thanks!! *drops to knees and fans Cassie* I couldn't find it! haha!

So I haven't got pictures of Ricky's tail downloaded from my old camera.. I'll have to take more since the only one isn't working right now.

I ended up putting Ivory Dish Soap on his tail and Tink stopped chewing it! She did so much damage that one night though, you'd think she did it for a while.

Tink is taller then Ricky now. Ricky is still plumper though (hehe). I changed their feed and they look awesome. Laney has really filled in places the old feed didn't get. She looks great. We have Laney separated from them still and she should be for another few months.

The other day I noticed Ricky acting like he was trying to drink from TINK. She was laying down and he was investigating. Little booger. He probably was wondering where her man parts were.

Ricky made Miniature Horse World Magazine for the October/November issue!! Look! he's on page 82!






I'm going to search for some new pics to post.. may have to take some tomorrow if it doesn't rain





I miss you all


----------



## cassie

HAHAHA YAY for Ricky!!!

can't wait to see some pics of them all grown up!

I know exactly what you mean about little plumpers!!! LOL Finnley man still has that tummy!





naughty Tink I'm glad you have got it sorted now...





how is it going with house hunting? have things settled down for you guys?

so excited to hear from you and see new piccies!


----------



## AnnaC

Hey Megan - great to hear from you again. Looking forward to lots more pics of your gorgeous trio!





Will keep a look out for that picture of Ricky (love it!) in the mag once it arrives here.

Hope all is well with you?


----------



## MeganH

These pictures are from several weeks ago but I though you'd enjoy




















more to follow..


----------



## MeganH

Thanks Cassie and Anna! I am doing good. Busy with different things. We aren't actively looking for a house right now, we are looking into different areas though and trying to plan things out. Hope to be out of here in the next 2 years though. Things have settled a little, got lots to do to get ready to move and things we are getting in order. Really need a new car now so we are going to look next weekend and see what we can find.

Tink does much better on a lead now. May show her next season. Ricky I have to starve to get him to lose the belly so I don't think we will show him till I can work him more. He will be two next year! I do want to walk him in the parades tho. We will see if that happens.


----------



## jessj

Oh Megan!!! Tink is beautiful! And you know that Ricky is my favortie red and white pinto, so he is handsome as usual! I think that Tink needs to come to alabama...she would look amazing in my pasture!


----------



## lexischase

I also wouldn't mind having Tink in my paddock



Love that blue eye!


----------



## Wings

Love her, and she's growing up so beautifull!


----------



## cassie

I just love all of it hehe wow Tink is so big <3 gorgeous girl! can we see some pics of the lovely Laney please?






hope you get everything sorted and you are able to find a suitable car and eventually suitable place


----------



## MeganH

I SWEAR I posted in here to respond to all the lovely comments! I must have only thought I did (or clicked 'x' instead of post.. I do that sometimes *blushes*)

Thank you all! I am so happy with my little herd. And we have great news.. we have a truck now to haul our trailer!! (yes we got the trailer before the truck lol)

My hubby altered our horse trailer to haul both our QH and minis comfortably. I am so lucky he is handy with so many things. He can weld and he was able to duplicate the hinges of our breast boards and we can now move them down on each stall to be just the right height for the minis, or move them to the higher hinges and have them for a larger horse. I will have to go take some photos for you all to see.

Our QH, Jake, is going to the first show he has been to since we owned him in a few weeks. We are so excited!

Once spring comes around we will be getting Ricky and Tinkerbelle out to the local shows, FINALLY! I love seeing photos of Cassie and Suzie at shows and I am working with mine now to get them ready. I took them off pasture (ours is dead and bare already this year) and they are on grain and hay only right now. Their bodies are looking much better and do not bloat now they aren't on grass. It's a huge difference really!

Tink chewed Ricky's tail a few months back so I hope it grows a good bit before next years shows so I can show him too. If I haven't posted pics of the damage she did on his beautiful tail I will do that too later today



And I'll try to get some shots of all of them too. They are already so furry!


----------



## MeganH

Pictures!

First, as requested- Laney:






Tinkerbelle:






Ricochet:
















Did you see how sparse his tail is at the end?





More to follow..


----------



## MeganH

Now- the new adjustments to the trailer:






The breast boards are down at mini height in these! They just have to be unlocked and the pin taken out to move them back up for large horse height.

It's occupants!
















And of course a reward for their protested cooperation:


----------



## AnnaC

Oh WOW!! They all look absolutely great Megan!! Great to hear from you again and thanks for all the updated news!!

I know that Tink and Ricky are very special furkids, but my favourite is still Laney - she's such a lovely lady in my eyes.





Good luck with Jake at the show - dont forget the camera!!


----------



## Wings

Give them a snuggle for me!!! They look great!

With the tail... you will hate this but trust me, I'm a pro



Cut it!

Cut right above where it starts to look straggly, yes this will make it very short and barely half way down his leg but I promise it will grow out and will look much nicer.

I can't remember which nutrient is good for hair growth, I'll let you know if I remember.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Bree I was going to say exactly the same thing but thought I might need to wear a flame suit for a while!! Yep, cut it - it will grow again more quickly for some reason!


----------



## Wings

AnnaC said:


> LOL!! Bree I was going to say exactly the same thing but thought I might need to wear a flame suit for a while!! Yep, cut it - it will grow again more quickly for some reason!


They do! A lot of PRE breeders hog the manes and cut short the tails sometimes until they are 2 and look at the manes they have!


----------



## MeganH

Thanks ladies!

I figured I would be better off to just cut it and that makes sense. No need for a flame suit



I want it to grow back faster so best be getting out the shears





I will definitely be taking my camera to the show in a few weeks too!


----------



## countrymini

Hey sorry to hijack your thread of gorgeous minis but your question about an uneven tail got me wondering if that tail cutting technique could work for this girl? Her tail is quite thick at the top and by half way it starts to thin till its about a few hairs at the bottom. I thought i might've been due to previous tail rubbing but it hasn't grown in the 8 mths that i've had her. Would a trim work with her as well?


----------



## countrymini

yeah, thats her lol.


----------



## AnnaC

As Diane says, with the 'spotties' thin mares and tails are frequently a 'problem'. I would trim hers to upper fetlock level just to keep it lookng tidy.


----------



## Wings

Yup, I think you're doomed there. I mostly leave the appies alone, they tend to fail in the hair department


----------



## countrymini

Her mane is so different, so thick. Well her big spots are near her butt so maybe the appy juice is more concentrated that end


----------



## MeganH

countrymini- my Laney has a horribly thin mane and a nicer tail, but still thin. Her filly, Tinkerbelle, looks like she has a really thick mane but we will see how she grows. Her spots are on her hind end too, and it doesn't look like her tail is as thick as my gelding's was at her age (he has no appy in him at all).

Maybe Tinkerbelle was jealous of Ricky's hair and thought she could take some for her own? lol

Diane- I will definitely be bringing the camera to the show! I won't be showing this time and intend to get both video and pictures and will share them. Only about 2 weeks away so I am excited to see how it goes.

I was doing some research on my QH's sire and grandsire and had didn't realize how high quality and well known they were. We are so lucky to have scooped Jake up when we had the chance. His grandsire has a Breyer's figure which I want to look for now- and both of them did excellent showing/breeding and were World Champions. We are talking about getting him some refresher training since he comes from such a nice show/blood line.


----------



## cassie

Thanks Megan



Suzie is finished with showing now until the Royal easter show so I will surely get jealous of your pics soon! (unless I decide to take Penny or Finn out hmmm lol)



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> We're counting on you to remember the camera.......not like "someone else" here that we have to keep sending messages to !!


Hey, I remembered the last three times! (its just the 2nd time the person who was taking photos didn't get any! )





good luck with the show Megan  I'm sure Jake would do great! I always wanted to show Smartie, but he is a bit too old for that now...





I'll have to let you know how I got with the new mane and tail stuff I just got for Smartie's mane



its called MTG I have only used it the once so far, and I think I can see a difference already



(you apply it once a week)

you can see how his mane looks now from this pic... 
hoping to see a big difference in a little while





I have heard really good stuff about MTG so hoping for some good results, like you guys, I like all my horses to have lovely long thick mane and tails


----------



## AnnaC

Just wondering how the show went Megan??


----------



## MeganH

Thanks for asking Anna! And thanks for the luck Cassie! You must have given it to him!

Jake did AWESOME! With minimal practice he placed 1st in all of his classes the first day! I was almost in tears. At first his rider was only going to sign up for one class to see how he would do, but then decided to sign up for several and the second day as well. We did not know what to expect from him there so we brought him the day before so she could school him. He really was in his element at the show from being stalled to performing in the arenas- it was obvious he had done it all before. He was entered into Working Western classes, and it was obvious the judge the second day favored the Western Pleasure horses (which wasn't the fairest but thats just how it happens sometime) but Jake still got a second and 8th so he did really well.

We don't have show tack- his saddle and bridle didn't match and the pad wasn't the nicest but that will all change since he seems to really like the showing and we're definitely going to do it again. The girl that rides him is super nice and a great rider. She wants us to get up there and show and is going to help us get ready for it.





Pictures 
















More to follow...


----------



## MeganH

I hope everyone is well! I need to look around and catch up


----------



## AnnaC

Oh brilliant - WELL DONE JAKE!!




:FirstPrize

I love what you have done with his mane, but couldn't quite see his tail - was that braided and tied somehow?

The girl who was riding him looks very nice too and he looks happy to have her on board. Roll on the next show!!


----------



## MeganH

Thank you Anna





The rider prepped him and did his mane and tail and she did a great job. His tail was braided at the top near his rump. I'll post a photo you can see it better in a bit.


----------



## Wings

Major congrats!


----------



## cassie

congrats



thats awesome



well done Jake! so different to how we present and ride our horses here lol



he looks awesome!


----------



## MeganH

Thank you, ladies! I am so happy for him. He was so content and enjoyed himself.

Cassie- I am curious to see how shows are in your area! Do you have any videos or pictures you could share?

Here are a few videos of Jake being shown. He is in the Working Western Division.

[/media]

I have the cutest picture of Laney I need to load on my camera. I took it yesterday when she was resting


----------



## jessj

Jake looks great! Yes please post Laney pics. Also I demand new Ricky and Tink pics!


----------



## MeganH

Fuzzy Munchkin time!

Here is Laney from a few days ago. She doesn't do this often- I thought it was so cute















And just before I was about to load the pictures on my computer I looked out the window and saw Ricochet and Tinkerbelle were doing the same!


----------



## AnnaC

Awww bless! Beautiful pictures Megan.


----------



## Wings

cassie said:


> congrats
> 
> 
> 
> thats awesome
> 
> 
> 
> well done Jake! so different to how we present and ride our horses here lol
> 
> 
> 
> he looks awesome!


Not too different, but then I know quite a few western people so I'm used to the different presentation. Still love the english braids or better yet, the whole mane off hunter look 

Jake does his western look in style!


----------



## MeganH

Thanks, ladies!

Look what I found on my youtube account


----------



## MeganH

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, everyone!!

I've been sick with the flu for almost a week but finally feeling a bit better! I hope you, your families and all your furries are having a great Holiday season!


----------



## AnnaC

Merry Christmas to you and all of yours Megan - thanks for the good wishes, sorry you have been feeling ill.

All the best for the New Year too.


----------



## MeganH

Thank you ladies!

It is so wet here, I honestly don't think I have ever seen this much standing water in the yard. I'm ready for it to be dry and gone!

We are moving Laney back in with Ricky and Tink today. Laney chewed on the side of the house (which is completely new for her) and we can't have that- so we decided to move her back a little early. We kept her and Tink apart for over 4 months (I think) to wean so we will see how things go. Hopefully no attempts at nursing. I don't think Laney is a fan of the mineral block I had for her so I'm getting her old kind back and hope it will help her not chew again.

We are starting to prep the house to get it ready to sell and have been talking about possibly moving at least Laney off our property. No plans for that yet. I wish I had mini friends who lived closer so I could send her off to play with them!

I hope everyone is doing well over this holiday season.



So excited foaling season will start soon. I want to see some more babies!


----------



## jessj

Send her to me....I will babysit!!!


----------



## MeganH

oooo, Jess! Laney would look so good with your bunch! You're on the top of my Mare Sitting list





Diane- I do think you are right and she is needing something. Very unlike her to chew! We had 2 small blocks in her pen and her old big one with Ricky and Tink. I would see her licking the big one all the time when she was housed with it, but I rarely ever see her with the small ones. Ricky and Tink love the big one too so we will stick with those.

I am so sick of mud! I feel horrible because sections of their pen are so sloshy. We are setting up some new stall mats because even the stalls are wet at the moment. The ground sucked in all the water from around the shelter


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh Megan I know just how you feel about the mud..feels like its been raining for months here the ground is so wet i nearly lose the pigs every time they set a trotter outside!!...its just awful..will be so nice to see the sun again when it finally breaks through..i started to keep the ponies in to keep them dry but they prefere to be out and enjoy a good old gallop and a roll in the mud...hope your feeling better soon


----------



## MeganH

Linda! Its been a while! Glad to see you around



The mud is finally dried! So glad because I hate seeing it and cleaning it off the horses and our shoes.

Poor Ricochet got hurt



He somehow injured his eye. The vet came out yesterday and she thinks he may have hit it on something, or scratched it and it damaged his cornea. At first I thought maybe he got something in it (it was crusted a bit) but then I saw his eye was cloudy and called the vet right away. Can't take any chances with eye injuries





Here is his eye before and after I cleaned it with some saline.









]

He has two different eye creams I put in throughout the day and also some banamine for pain. The vet will be back on Friday to check him and make sure it is healing well. So far today he does not look any worse then last night and did not have any new crusting or squinting so it looks pretty good. I hate to see him hurt though!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh no poor boy!!..he doesnt look too happy..i hope it isnt too serious and it recovers quickly..all the very best xxx


----------



## jessj

Awww.. sweet little Ricky. Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## MeganH

Hello, again





Ricky's eye healed back so quickly- it went so well. Expensive little treatment but it worked wonders.

Now I am just waiting for the weather to get warm enough and STAY warm enough for some clipping. Tinkerbelle is SO fluffy she looks like a mini donkey in the face. I can't wait to get that fur off and see what she really looks like. She will be 1 on April 10th, and Ricky will be 2 in mid May.

They are doing GREAT. Laney enjoys being boss mare and has really gotten pretty friendly. We think she may be enjoying a year not being pregnant lol.

Here are the chips from this weekend:






and Ricky let's his little girl sit on his back for a bit these days






We were able to get fill dirt and raise the ground in their small pen so its NOT muddy anymore! SO much nicer then before. We do plan on moving very soon now. Getting the last things done to the house and hope to be out this summer because we want my kids out of the schools that they are assigned to right now. Not happy with where my son is suppose to go to middle school next year and I was denied transfer after LAST YEAR he was transferred into an elementary school that fed into super nice schools- but they felt like taking that away and reassigning him to the not so nice ones. I am praying things will work our and we will be moved in time to get him into a different school this fall!

More news- we sold our lovely Jake (our QH) to the girl who rides him. She plans on continuing to show him and got him into an excellent boarding facility with nice riding areas. He will be so happy I know- they are a great team and we will see him often



We were not experienced enough to be able to ride him as well as she does and thought it was best for everyone for her to call him her own.


----------



## Eagle

Hi Megan, your chips look great and the one of Cheyenne riding Ricky is so sweet. I love that little guy.



I think you were wise to sell Jake, what with the children and minis oh and not to mention work and the house it must be hard to fit everything in.

It is great to hear from you but I think we will need a few more pics though


----------



## cassie

So nice to hear from you Megan! Glad you are all well, love the fluffy pics, much too cute! Can't wait to see pics of tink all clipped up as well





Sorry to hear that you sold jake but it sounds as though its a great home for him!


----------



## AnnaC

Great to hear from you again Megan - the furkids are looking fabulous and sweet Ricky looks so very proud with his happy little rider!!

Sorry to hear about Jake, but it sounds as though you made the best choice for him. Good luck with all your plans for the summer!


----------



## MeganH

Thank you so much, friends



I love talking to you all!

I am so happy Jake is going with his rider. I was upset at the thought of selling him but do believe it is the best things and he will be in the best hands. He loves the girl he is going to and interacts with her different then anyone else. They are a great team





Tinkerbelle is such a laid back and friendly filly. Not nearly as bossy as Ricky. Laney is the boss of the group but Ricky does test her a lot. They have been enjoying galloping around the yard everyday and race eachother. Laney is a fast one- she kind of surprises me.

Thank you for the best wishes about the houses! We are so ready for it!

I will take some more photos and post them soon. Silly weather keeps trying to trick us and wants the chips to remain fuzzy for a bit longer.


----------



## MeganH

Sorry for double posting- but I wanted to share my blog and little video I put together of my daughter helping me make some springtime goodies





I put a lot of recipes up blog so please check it out: http://mamahootsfoodislove.blogspot.com/

And here is our video:


----------



## Wings

You and Renee need to stop posting tasty things here and on FB





The chips look fantastic, love that pic of the three faces in the gate!


----------



## cassie

haha I agree with Bree! lol makes me want to go do some baking now LOL

thats so good that Jake is happy, very exciting for him!


----------



## Eagle

ok so I have competition.



Bring it on sister














Look out for my Easter cookie recipe coming soon


----------



## MeganH

Bahahaha, Renee! I wish I could taste that Piggie cake you made. It was so adorable and had KIT KATS!! Brilliant!


----------



## MeganH

Helloooooo





Wanted to post a few pics from this week.

Tinkerbelle is a year old now and I am wanting to get her ready to show. I havent worked with her setting up at all but we did give her a clip and this is the process:

First clip was her bum. I ended up going out and buying a new set of clippers (Oster Clipmaster) cause the ones i had would NOT get through that winter wool.





Then yesterday I did more clipping.





I still need to go over it all and clip her legs. She wasn't happy about her face so it took forever and is not a good job. I have to try again.

We are looking for a saddle for Ricky. Cheyenne likes to ride him and I think she needs a saddle but the ones I saw one amazon seem too small. It was only a 7" and I cant see her fitting in that for long but then again, I dont know exactly how big it is. I read that a 10" would fit a child up to 6 years which is plenty of time so I have to shop around.

We have a saddle I think is a 12" and it was too big for Ricky, but perfect for Laney. I put it on her to see how she would do and she did awesome. I think she actually liked having something on her back. She changed completely once I set it on her and was so focused/calm. Looks good on her too!





I wanted to share and thought some of you may want to see!

*Show questions:*

With clipping, do you have any tricks for getting a good clip on the face when a horse is fidgety or nervous? And now that she is clipped her mane is HUGE. Im assuming a need to take some volume out somehow, and dont want to 'pull' (i think is the term) so how can I thin it and make it sit nice and flat for the show?

ALSO.. How do I measure her for a show halter? I wanted to order one soon and have her train in it.


----------



## Gone_Riding

I haven't a clue, but I thought it was cute that you shared the picture of her bum shaved! It looks like you photoshopped another horse onto her!


----------



## Eagle

Hi Megan



I saw these pics on FB, they look great





Make sure Cheyenne is under 40lbs cos anymore would be too much. I personally think Ricky is too small and too young. I only ever put Alby on Eagle when I lead him in from the field (50 metres) and it was bareback as a saddle weighs too. JMHO maybe the others will have different ideas.

Hugs my friend, we miss you.


----------



## AnnaC

Hey Megan - great to hear from you again!! Tink is looking really fantastic and I love her colouring, so very attractive. Laney looks great too- thanks for the pictures.

Regarding Tink's thickish mare, a lot of folks carefully clip a bit into the underside of the mane and thin it down that way, or you could try some thinning scissors. To get the mane to lay flat, the easiest way that I have found is to use hair straighteners! Wash the mane as usual and when it is dry use the straighteners. One of the minis that we used to show had a thick mane (fly away too when clean!) but using the straighteners on the morning of a show kept her mane flat and well behaved all day!

How old is Ricky now and how tall? My 4 year old g/son only sits on our larger youngters once they are over 3 years old, and just for a sit on or a very short walk. I wouldn't add a saddle until the minis are 4 years old and by then anyway g/son will be too heavy especially with the weight of the saddle and blanket etc. Remember that the last plates of a horse's spine dont close until the horse is 6 years old and carrying even a little too much weight before then can lead to problems later in their lives.

Do keep the pictures coming - when is the show?


----------



## 

LOVE that little pintaloosa girl!!! She is looking just fabulous!!!

I also do a little cutting into the base of the underside of the mane, and use a thinning comb on the underside of the mane to help take out some of the "mass". That way, the length stays beautifully on the top side and no one sees what you did to make it look so perfect!!

I use the big clippers on the body and top of the legs, and then use the smaller clippers on the face and bottom of the legs. Gives you a little more ease in guiding what you want clipped.

She's looking great!!!!


----------



## MeganH

Thank you ladies



I wondered if you could use a hair straightener on them. Looking at the show minis I know they HAVE to do something because minis manes just don't grow that way





With my daughter riding Ricky- she is itty bitty.. barely even 30lbs. We walk her around the yard for a few minutes and that is it. I would never do anything that wasn't good for either of them. Ricky is a little under 32' and very thick. I posted a photo on the last page and you can tell she is not near too big for him. It's a two person job, one leading Ricky and the other holding on to my little girl. I think she would feel more secure in a saddle and that is why I was looking.

I live near an arena they hold shows every month just about, and at least 3 times a year there are shows for minis at the big fair grounds complex so I am lucky and have lots of shows we could attend. I'm not ready to enter yet. I'm a person that likes to research and prepare far more then usual before getting into things I am new at. I'll go back and attend several and spend hours finding out what we should know before I enter one. I want to take them to the show grounds just to visit too before they are in one too.


----------



## cassie

I straighten Suzie's mane at a show and it really helps to bring out the shine also





Tink is looking so good pretty girl!

how are you guys going at your house? have things settled now?

I can't wait to hear your results at your first show! such excitement!


----------



## AnnaC

I didn't mean to imply that you didn't care for your chips Megan - we all know you better than that, they are some of the best loved and cared for minis around and very lucky to have you! It is just that it is sometimes difficult to judge weights and a lot of folks forget about the extra when they add the saddlery!

I'm sure your little one enjoys her 'sit on's' with Ricky and it wont do him any harm either. Good luck with the shows when you are ready to enter, it's a great idea to get Tink there for a visit before you actually enter as they are so close - bet her little eyes will pop out on stalks at all the new sights and sounds, bless her!


----------



## Eagle

Yes Megan you know we would never doubt the way you love your chips, I was just saying what I think as sometimes a friends different point of view makes us see things from a different angle. I thought Ricky was just a baby and that Cheyenne was bigger, thanks for explaining



How old is she now? she is so cute and looks just like you



My Alby is finally growing and no longer is the smallest child in the school. It is weird how him and Matteo are so different, Matteo is huge and at nearly 14 stands at 1.78cm (5.10" ) yet Alby at 5 is just 1.14 cm (3.9") and weighs just 40lbs, He is my cuddly baby





Anyway, I am rambling



am I forgiven??


----------



## Wings

With body and face clipping you can never underestimate the effect of cleanliness, both of the coat and the blades. So big bath time, preferably with shampoo and hot water and a really through rinse. Check blades are sharp, oil them as you go through. First clip is often horrid as you remove the thicker coat, it gets easier and cleaner after that.

For faces I undo the halter so it's just sitting around the neck, most of mine then let me hold their muzzles in one hand and clip with the other. I often do faces first while the blades are cool.

With manes I remove the top portion first, My preference is to take it far enough down that you don't see the mane when standing on the opposite side of it (if that makes sense!) I then de fluff the forelock by slowing removing hair from either side and underneath it with the clippers, take very small portions and comb out loose hair as you go. For super thick forelocks (looking at you Pallidon



) I then use a thinning rake.

On the remaining mane I pull anything scraggly looking from the topside of the mane, extra thickness is then removed by clipping the underside.

Oh how I hate clipping






Hope that helps though! I also do my first clip in a 10 no matter what length I'll do future clips in.


----------



## MeganH

Just wanted to post these pictures for those who remember these babies!

Tinkerbelle is now 2 years old! Here she is from earlier today. She finally has that smooth, short coat










Little Ricochet (who is now 3)..






I am hoping to get the kids showing this year. We are very close to an arena where there are lots of shows.

Here is a snapshot of Laney, Tink and Ricky, lining up to be groomed and get treats..


----------



## 

Oh, they look fabulous! Each and every one! I can't wait for "mommy" to take pictures of your little ones showing these fabulous horses!

LOVE those spots!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Lovely Ponies Megan, I read thru your thread when I joined the forum earlier this year, learned a lot from reading thru it.

Cheers Ryan


----------



## cassie

They look great Megan! hehe little Ricky, what fun we have had with him!
good luck with showing them, I'm sure both of them will do really well





Did you get another riding horse yet?


----------



## MeganH

Thank you Diane, Ryan and Cassie!

Cassie- last year we decided no more horses until we have our own little farm and can have them all together- so no new riding horse for us, yet! Hope the house will sell soon so we can get settled into our own place that is perfect for our three and a few more


----------



## cassie

sounds like a brilliant idea! fingers crossed it sells really quick for you


----------



## Wings

They look wonderful! Can't believe how much growing up they've done!


----------



## Eagle

Wow, doesn't time fly. They are all grown up



Ricky still melts my heart and what a stunner our Tink has become. You must be very proud


----------

